# Power/Rep Range/Shock: The Basics



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html


----------



## KillerAbz (May 20, 2004)




----------



## gopro (May 20, 2004)




----------



## expression_ (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi gopro, I was wondering how you split the different muscles and days? I've read not to train your chest with your triceps, your biceps with your shoulders, etc. I'm very interested in starting your P/RR/S program, and was wondering how you did it yourself. Thanks!


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2004)

expression_ said:
			
		

> Hi gopro, I was wondering how you split the different muscles and days? I've read not to train your chest with your triceps, your biceps with your shoulders, etc. I'm very interested in starting your P/RR/S program, and was wondering how you did it yourself. Thanks!


My training split is changed every 3 P/RR/S cycles, or every 9 weeks or so. My current, and favorite split is:

monday: chest/delts/abs
tuesday: quads/hams/calves
wednesday: off
thursday: lats/traps/low back/abs
friday: bis/tris/forearms/calves
saturday: 0ff
sunday: off


----------



## topolo (Jun 11, 2004)

calves twice a week.....I like that


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2004)

What do we have here...another P/RR/S thread.   
Hmmm , looks like I better post my P/RR/S links here too


----------



## gopro (Jun 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> What do we have here...another P/RR/S thread.
> Hmmm , looks like I better post my P/RR/S links here too


LINKMASTER


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2004)

Thank you Sir Gopro  

And 3 bows to you my friend


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> My training split is changed every 3 P/RR/S cycles, or every 9 weeks or so. My current, and favorite split is:
> 
> monday: chest/delts/abs
> tuesday: quads/hams/calves
> ...


So let's say you're in Power week...you do power for chest, delts and abs every Monday for 9 weeks??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

No Jaim. Week 1 he does Power for Chest/Delts/and abs, Week 2 he does RR for Chest/Delts/ and abs, Week 3 he does SHOCK for Chest/Delts/and abs. That's a 3 week rotation. He does this 3 week rotation 3 times. So that equals 9 weeks in all. 

So in 9 weeks you'll do 3 power weeks, 3 RR weeks, and 3 SHOCK weeks. Does that make sense? He doesn't do 9 consecutive weeks of POWER.


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No Jaim. Week 1 he does Power for Chest/Delts/and abs, Week 2 he does RR for Chest/Delts/ and abs, Week 3 he does SHOCK for Chest/Delts/and abs. That's a 3 week rotation. He does this 3 week rotation 3 times. So that equals 9 weeks in all.
> 
> So in 9 weeks you'll do 3 power weeks, 3 RR weeks, and 3 SHOCK weeks. Does that make sense? He doesn't do 9 consecutive weeks of POWER.


thanks for answering this Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

No problem buddy! Gotta pull my weight.


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> So let's say you're in Power week...you do power for chest, delts and abs every Monday for 9 weeks??


Jaimie,

Read links for more info 
It's all there.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks guy...understood.


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2004)

Don't mention it   What are linkmasters for


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Don't mention it  What are linkmasters for


Awesome linkmaster!


----------



## wazzup (Jul 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Don't mention it  What are linkmasters for


hmm.. the first two links don't seem to work ( I get redirected to an endorsement for Tom Venuto's BFFM)

Week 1 power.doc 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tachmentid=9615

Week 2 rep range.doc
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tachmentid=9616

The third one does work though.

Week 3 shock.doc 
but that one isn't 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tachmentid=9617

but

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9617

(hoover over them with the mouse to see the difference)


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Wazzup,

Thanks for the heads up... It should be fixed now


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 7, 2004)

that was a close one


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Wazzup,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up... It should be fixed now


LINKMASTER makes a quick response to all link related glitches...and this is why he is known as "master!"


----------



## bludevil (Jul 13, 2004)

quick question, is their a general rest period between sets. If so, is it different for the 3 different phases. Ex, for power rest for 2 minutes between sets and for RR rest for 1 minute between sets or should it be a constant 1 - 2 minutes for all 3 phases.


----------



## gopro (Jul 13, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> quick question, is their a general rest period between sets. If so, is it different for the 3 different phases. Ex, for power rest for 2 minutes between sets and for RR rest for 1 minute between sets or should it be a constant 1 - 2 minutes for all 3 phases.



POWER:
4-5 MINUTES
REP RANGE:
2-3MINUTES
SHOCK:
CARDIOVASCULAR RECOVERY


----------



## bludevil (Jul 14, 2004)

cool, thanx


----------



## patbuck (Jul 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> My training split is changed every 3 P/RR/S cycles, or every 9 weeks or so. My current, and favorite split is:
> 
> monday: chest/delts/abs
> tuesday: quads/hams/calves
> ...



Your saying you change your split every 9 weeks, do you also change exercise every 9 weeks?
What are your other split?
Are you always doing 2 on 1 off?


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Your saying you change your split every 9 weeks, do you also change exercise every 9 weeks?
> What are your other split?
> Are you always doing 2 on 1 off?



Yes, thats what I'm saying! As far as exercises, that could change every workout! I never do the same routine twice in a row anymore...although less advanced trainees should stick to the same exercises for 3-9 week before switching.

Another split might be:

chest/bis/forearms/abs
quads/hams/calves
lats/lowback/abs
delts/traps/tris

I don't always do 2 on 1 off. My first weekly workout is always on Monday and my last workout will be Fri or Sat. However, I never train more than 2 days in a row. So it could be...

M, T, TH, F or M, W, TH, S or M, W, F, S etc.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> However, I never train more than 2 days in a row.



Is it better to train 4 days and train more muscle or 5 days and train only one body part?
I use to do 5 small days of one body part a day.
If I train 4 days I'll have to do more body part each day.

I guest the best will be 5 days and never more then 2 days in a row.

What if I do 2 days on , 1 day off, 3 day on 1 day off?
What's working best for you guys?


----------



## gopro (Jul 15, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Is it better to train 4 days and train more muscle or 5 days and train only one body part?
> I use to do 5 small days of one body part a day.
> If I train 4 days I'll have to do more body part each day.
> 
> ...



Well, in my experience, unless you have a very easy life, or remarkable recovery ability, if you are a non drug using bodybuilder you should train no more than 4 days per week. I have tried 2 on, 1 off, 3 on, 1 off, but did not gain as well as I did with only 4 weekly workouts.

Try both for a period of time and carefully track how you look, feel, and where your strength is, and make your own determination of what is best.


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> LINKMASTER makes a quick response to all link related glitches...and this is why he is known as "master!"



Hmmmmm seems the linkmaster overlooked your response ... Sorry Gopro... 
I guess I was to busy fixing the links 

But thanks for the compliment


----------



## patbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi in the article mentioned in the first post, I'm not sure of some exercise. What are?

"Cheat" lateral?
WG upright row?
Severse pec deck <--- I guest it's Reverse pec deck which I know what it is.
toes pointed hyperextension?
CG seated row or WG something?
What can replace dead lift for back?
Ez bar curl/CG chin superset? <-- what's the chin thing?
Rack deadlift??


----------



## patbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

OK I figured the CG and WG.. close grip wide grip.


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Hi in the article mentioned in the first post, I'm not sure of some exercise. What are?
> 
> "Cheat" lateral?
> WG upright row?
> ...



-cheat lateral...standing side lateral with heavier than normal weights where you use a little bodily momentum to get the weight moving.
-hyperextensions done with toes pointed are for hamstrings...focus on flexing the hams to bring your torso up, rather than "pulling" with the low back.
-nothing can totally replace deadlifts.
-CG chin ups work the biceps very strongly especially if you do not go more than 3/4 of the way down and focus on pulling with the bis and not the lats.
-rack deadlifts are deadlifts done in a power rack with the pins set at about mid shin height.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a very bad back and I can't do squat, standing shoulder barbell press etc...
So I was just wondering what else I could use instead of deadlift in case my back is bad on that too.
Here is my back training:
Barbell Deadlift	3 sets	4-6 reps
Bent row	3 sets	4-6 reps
Weighted chin	2-3 sets	4-6 reps
CG seated row	2-3 sets	4-6 reps


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> I have a very bad back and I can't do squat, standing shoulder barbell press etc...
> So I was just wondering what else I could use instead of deadlift in case my back is bad on that too.
> Here is my back training:
> Barbell Deadlift	3 sets	4-6 reps
> ...



Well, we are primarily using deadlifts for the lower back, although its just an overall amazing total back builder. However, if you cannot do full deads, try rack deads. If these hurt you may have to try good mornings and/or regular hyperextensions.

Really though, you should try to at least do some light deadlifting and this will really strengthen the lower back. Over time you may be able to work up to going heavy with them.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 20, 2004)

I guest it better to do it with the Barbell but will the smitt machine be fine?


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> I guest it better to do it with the Barbell but will the smitt machine be fine?



For deadlifts? I don't love them on the smith b/c the movement is too restrictive, but if you can do them that way rather than not at all, then do them like that!


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, we are primarily using deadlifts for the lower back, although its just an overall amazing total back builder. However, if you cannot do full deads, try rack deads. If these hurt you may have to try good mornings and/or regular hyperextensions.
> 
> Really though, you should try to at least do some light deadlifting and this will really strengthen the lower back. Over time you may be able to work up to going heavy with them.



Nice Advice Gopro.... 
I need to do this too.


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Nice Advice Gopro....
> I need to do this too.



Thanks my friend.


----------



## dalila (Jul 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> POWER:
> 4-5 MINUTES
> REP RANGE:
> 2-3MINUTES
> ...



silly question, but still.. what's cardiovascular recovery gopro? You go running inbetween sets or sumthin??  ( hey I said I knew it was silly   !)


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> silly question, but still.. what's cardiovascular recovery gopro? You go running inbetween sets or sumthin??  ( hey I said I knew it was silly   !)


Start your next set as soon as you stopped puffin from your last one


----------



## dalila (Jul 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Start your next set as soon as you stopped puffin from your last one



thats 10 min then!    Kidding!! Get it now, thanks rissole!!


----------



## patbuck (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks GoPro.
I did stiff leg dead lift yesterday, I loved it.
No back pain, I had to do it carefully though.
Looking forward to do rack deadlift on thursday.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> thats 10 min then!    Kidding!! Get it now, thanks rissole!!


No prob's Dalila  (It is 10 mins for me though)


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Thanks GoPro.
> I did stiff leg dead lift yesterday, I loved it.
> No back pain, I had to do it carefully though.
> Looking forward to do rack deadlift on thursday.



Excellent   

Just be careful and you will be able to reap the rewards!


----------



## patbuck (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey GoPro, do you do any Cardio? 
If yes when do you do it and how? 
What is your suggestion for cardio when Leaning and when Bulking?

I guest this routine of P/RR/s is for Bulking not when Leaning?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Hey GoPro, do you do any Cardio?
> If yes when do you do it and how?
> What is your suggestion for cardio when Leaning and when Bulking?
> 
> I guest this routine of P/RR/s is for Bulking not when Leaning?


I just used this routine on a intense cut just recently and it was awesome, i held almost the same w8 and stripped bf (lots of it) 
I have now been bulking for 8 weeks and put almost 8lb of pretty LBM on, i will be cutting again in 1 1/2 weeks with no change in routine again


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Hey GoPro, do you do any Cardio?
> If yes when do you do it and how?
> What is your suggestion for cardio when Leaning and when Bulking?
> 
> I guest this routine of P/RR/s is for Bulking not when Leaning?



When not preparing for a contest or other event, I do 15 minutes of semi hard cardio after each workout. Usually treadmill on an incline or a cross trainer. When preparing for a show I will go to cardio first thing in the morning for 30-45 min daily (except leg day).

P/RR/S is just as awesome for cutting as it is for bulking. Its the diet and cardio that determines which way you will go with it.

Just ask Rissy!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 22, 2004)

QUOTE=gopro]When not preparing for a contest or other event, I do 15 minutes of semi hard cardio after each workout. Usually treadmill on an incline or a cross trainer. When preparing for a show I will go to cardio first thing in the morning for 30-45 min daily (except leg day).

P/RR/S is just as awesome for cutting as it is for bulking. Its the diet and cardio that determines which way you will go with it.

Just ask Rissy![/QUOTE
AND TANK
This is by far the best system to use for a show. when my shoulder heals i plan on going p/rr/sh/ 2 wks before the show, dropping power wk, cus i'm getting a little older


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> QUOTE=gopro]When not preparing for a contest or other event, I do 15 minutes of semi hard cardio after each workout. Usually treadmill on an incline or a cross trainer. When preparing for a show I will go to cardio first thing in the morning for 30-45 min daily (except leg day).
> 
> P/RR/S is just as awesome for cutting as it is for bulking. Its the diet and cardio that determines which way you will go with it.
> 
> ...



Yes, also ask the BEAST himself...Tank, about P/RR/S for cutting!


----------



## Phred (Jul 22, 2004)

I am in week 9 (shock week) and was ready to take a week off.  I am not bored with the program nor am I feeling any over-training symptoms.  So it may be a short week off.   

When I start up again, I would like to focus on gaining mass.  I understand RR is better for building mass.  Would it be better to go with P/RR/RR/S or RR/P/RR/S?  Or am I not understanding the phylosophy?


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2004)

Phred said:
			
		

> I am in week 9 (shock week) and was ready to take a week off.  I am not bored with the program nor am I feeling any over-training symptoms.  So it may be a short week off.
> 
> When I start up again, I would like to focus on gaining mass.  I understand RR is better for building mass.  Would it be better to go with P/RR/RR/S or RR/P/RR/S?  Or am I not understanding the phylosophy?



You actually understand rather well. Go with RR/P/RR/S.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 24, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, also ask the BEAST himself...Tank, about P/RR/S for cutting!


    i knew it would get it out of you some how!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i knew it would get it out of you some how!!!!!


----------



## patbuck (Jul 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> My training split is changed every 3 P/RR/S cycles, or every 9 weeks or so. My current, and favorite split is:
> 
> monday: chest/delts/abs
> tuesday: quads/hams/calves
> ...



Hi, How long does it take you each day of training?
Because when I do 4 days a week I can't finish the P/RR/S trainning with an hour. It always takes me about 1 hour and 15 to 30minutes.

I read in a lot of article that we shouldn't train for more than a Hour because of overtraining??


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Hi, How long does it take you each day of training?
> Because when I do 4 days a week I can't finish the P/RR/S trainning with an hour. It always takes me about 1 hour and 15 to 30minutes.
> 
> I read in a lot of article that we shouldn't train for more than a Hour because of overtraining??



My workouts take me an hour and a half always. Just make sure to get in some creatine, glutamine, and some BCAAs right after training, and your post workout protein and carbs within 30 min after training, and you will be fine.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> My workouts take me an hour and a half always. Just make sure to get in some creatine, glutamine, and some BCAAs right after training, and your post workout protein and carbs within 30 min after training, and you will be fine.



What's the  BCAAs?

Should I take glutamine /creatine after WO and then Protein and carb within 30 minutes or is it ok to take all this together right after training?


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 26, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> What's the  BCAAs?
> 
> Should I take glutamine /creatine after WO and then Protein and carb within 30 minutes or is it ok to take all this together right after training?




Branched-chain amino acids supplements, commonly referred to as BCAA's, are very popular with athletes these days, who are searching for ways to increase lean mass and performance. The branched chain amino acids are Valine, Leucine, and Iso-leucine. One popular idea is that BCAA's can move through the blood to the brain and decrease the production of serotonin in the brain's interior, thereby lowering mental fatigue by reducing the amount of serotonin, which can create a sense of tiredness. A fair amount of scientific research supports this hypothesis[3.]. 

When you are training to develop a stronger, more powerful body, it is essential to stimulate and fuel your muscles at the cellular level. Branch chain amino acids (BCAA's), valine, leucine, and isoleucine, make up approximately 1/3 of muscle protein.[4]. BCAA's reduce muscle fatigue, speed recovery, decrease the loss of other amino acids from muscle during exercise and help the body absorb protein[6.]. A deficiency in any one of these aminos will cause muscle loss. Unlike other amino acids, BCAA's are metabolized in the muscle and not the liver. 

BCAA's are mutually antagonistic in their absorptive qualities, therefore, must be available at the same time to insure maximum absorption into the muscle system[2.]. BCAA's are also rapidly depleted from the muscle when training. Taking BCAA's before and/or during a work out will increase performance and delay fatigue. Taking BCAA's immediately after or with a post work out meal will lower cortisol (destroys muscle) levels and replace BCAA levels in the muscles faster[8.].


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmmmm Did I see P/RR/S t-shirts in Tanks sig?
Is gopro providing shirts to his faithful and dedicated support members? 
Or did Tank coax the young lady at his local shirt store to kick in some free shirts for us?


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Branched-chain amino acids supplements, commonly referred to as BCAA's, are very popular with athletes these days, who are searching for ways to increase lean mass and performance. The branched chain amino acids are Valine, Leucine, and Iso-leucine. One popular idea is that BCAA's can move through the blood to the brain and decrease the production of serotonin in the brain's interior, thereby lowering mental fatigue by reducing the amount of serotonin, which can create a sense of tiredness. A fair amount of scientific research supports this hypothesis[3.].
> 
> When you are training to develop a stronger, more powerful body, it is essential to stimulate and fuel your muscles at the cellular level. Branch chain amino acids (BCAA's), valine, leucine, and isoleucine, make up approximately 1/3 of muscle protein.[4]. BCAA's reduce muscle fatigue, speed recovery, decrease the loss of other amino acids from muscle during exercise and help the body absorb protein[6.]. A deficiency in any one of these aminos will cause muscle loss. Unlike other amino acids, BCAA's are metabolized in the muscle and not the liver.
> 
> BCAA's are mutually antagonistic in their absorptive qualities, therefore, must be available at the same time to insure maximum absorption into the muscle system[2.]. BCAA's are also rapidly depleted from the muscle when training. Taking BCAA's before and/or during a work out will increase performance and delay fatigue. Taking BCAA's immediately after or with a post work out meal will lower cortisol (destroys muscle) levels and replace BCAA levels in the muscles faster[8.].



And would you believe that Tank...a Harvard PhD in nutritional biochemistry...wrote this all by himself in just seconds flat!! Brains and brawn...what a combo!!   

Seriously buddy...thanks for the great info my friend!


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hmmmm Did I see P/RR/S t-shirts in Tanks sig?
> Is gopro providing shirts to his faithful and dedicated support members?
> Or did Tank coax the young lady at his local shirt store to kick in some free shirts for us?




Hehehehehehehehehe...yeah...I quite highly doubt they are free...but worth it at any price!


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> What's the  BCAAs?
> 
> Should I take glutamine /creatine after WO and then Protein and carb within 30 minutes or is it ok to take all this together right after training?



Well, you got your answer about what are BCAAs...as far as taking it, you should take the glutamine and BCAAs as soon as possible after training, then wait 20-30 minutes before your post workout shake.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, you got your answer about what are BCAAs...as far as taking it, you should take the glutamine and BCAAs as soon as possible after training, then wait 20-30 minutes before your post workout shake.


i would of posted my intake, but people would think i'm going crazy!!!!!
BTW, i have more info on bcaa's!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow Gopro, this is indeed an amazing tool for any newbie or even someone like me who's been out for a long, looooong time....
They are going to kill me here at work, I have printed all the information provided by the "Linkmaster"....


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Did someone mention my name


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Did someone mention my name


LOL...You barely gave me enough time to mention it....

Great links by the way...Now I must go finish reading them.....


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks fantasma.  I'm glad you like them. 



Signed.... 

The LinkMaster


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Question about this routine....*

Gopro, I have read your routine and it looks like it's dynamite.  I was apprehensive at first since I was returning to weight lifting after 10+ years that it was going to be very tough to start with this.  Many of your "P/RR/S disciples" have been saying the positive experience that this brings.  I am geared up and ready to start.  I do however have a question for you.  How do you mix in Cardio and more importantly for a fat guy like me, abs?  I know, a good nutrition is very important, I have been reading for a couple of days and it is definitely one area of importance, but I want to know whether I can implement cardio and ab work in my off days, or after a workout, or before...Sorry if this is a dumb question, but a lot of this is new to me.  I used to work out every other day and work on abs daily.  I worked on my cardio by only playing basketball or soccer almost every day...
Well, thanks in advanced....

T.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

GoPro is NOT like that, no such thing as a stupid question!


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Gopro, I have read your routine and it looks like it's dynamite.  I was apprehensive at first since I was returning to weight lifting after 10+ years that it was going to be very tough to start with this.  Many of your "P/RR/S disciples" have been saying the positive experience that this brings.  I am geared up and ready to start.  I do however have a question for you.  How do you mix in Cardio and more importantly for a fat guy like me, abs?  I know, a good nutrition is very important, I have been reading for a couple of days and it is definitely one area of importance, but I want to know whether I can implement cardio and ab work in my off days, or after a workout, or before...Sorry if this is a dumb question, but a lot of this is new to me.  I used to work out every other day and work on abs daily.  I worked on my cardio by only playing basketball or soccer almost every day...
> Well, thanks in advanced....
> 
> T.



You're a South Floridian too huh? Whereabouts?

Anyway, the beautiful Sapphire is right...there are no dumb questions. As far as implementing cardio, this is something that is up to you really. You can do cardio on your off days (first thing in the morning on an empty stomach is perferable) and can throw in a short session after your workouts as well. It depends on how much bodyfat you are trying to drop. The better you are with your diet, the less cardio is necessary.

As for abs, I think that 2-3 times per week is more than enough. I train my abs on days 1 and 3 of my routine at the end of my workout. I only do a few sets b/c good abdominals are more a function of bodyfat levels than of training.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for your response.  I am from a place that everybody wants to come to but nobody that lives here wants to admit they do , Sunny Miami....

My question about abs stems from my belly.  It's large and I wasn't sure if working it out more would help or hurt.  I'll take that info. and run...

Thanks again....


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response.  I am from a place that everybody wants to come to but nobody that lives here wants to admit they do , Sunny Miami....
> 
> My question about abs stems from my belly.  It's large and I wasn't sure if working it out more would help or hurt.  I'll take that info. and run...
> 
> Thanks again....



Well, guess we're neighbors! I'm here in Hollywood but will probably be soon heading down to Aventura!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> POWER:
> 4-5 MINUTES
> REP RANGE:
> 2-3MINUTES
> ...


So how long would you estimate a power wo to take ? RR wo ? Shock wo?
Looks like an hour of resting between sets on power week on chest !  I'd have to get up another hour early at least to get done with my wo before I went to work and i already get up at 5:30 am. Could that wo be split in half , am & pm ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, guess we're neighbors! I'm here in Hollywood but will probably be soon heading down to Aventura!


You'll probably be closer to my parents, they live in North Miami Beach (Collins and 64th)... I actually live down south (West Kendall)


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> GoPro is NOT like that, no such thing as a stupid question!




Except from me


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You're a South Floridian too huh? Whereabouts?
> 
> Anyway, the beautiful Sapphire is right...there are no dumb questions. As far as implementing cardio, this is something that is up to you really. You can do cardio on your off days (first thing in the morning on an empty stomach is perferable) and can throw in a short session after your workouts as well. It depends on how much bodyfat you are trying to drop. The better you are with your diet, the less cardio is necessary.
> 
> As for abs, I think that 2-3 times per week is more than enough. I train my abs on days 1 and 3 of my routine at the end of my workout. I only do a few sets b/c good abdominals are more a function of bodyfat levels than of training.




Hey Boss....   This one should be added to the P/RR/S FAQ.   Hey wait! we don't have one.     Want to add one to the links?   This way you don't have to cover the same questions reduntantly...

I wonder if this kind of work would constitute getting a free P/RR/S shirt?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello Gopro, one question.

What exercise could I replace the seated cable rows with?  I don't have access to anything that will allow me to do that particular exercise.  Maybe I could replace it with the bent over row?
I am starting P/RR/S on monday and that's really the last question about it that I have.
Once again thank you for your help...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 1, 2004)

Also, I was looking at your sticky where you give us the rest time between sets.  You mention in Shock our rest period is cardiovascular recovery.  Can you explain to me what that means?  Sorry if you have repeated this before, but I didn't find this anywhere....

Thanks....


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Also, I was looking at your sticky where you give us the rest time between sets.  You mention in Shock our rest period is cardiovascular recovery.  Can you explain to me what that means?  Sorry if you have repeated this before, but I didn't find this anywhere....
> 
> Thanks....


once you more or less catch your breath so to speak!!!
for me its 1 min, drink alittle bcaa's/lglute/creatine mix and hit the next set.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hello Gopro, one question.
> 
> What exercise could I replace the seated cable rows with?  I don't have access to anything that will allow me to do that particular exercise.  Maybe I could replace it with the bent over row?
> I am starting P/RR/S on monday and that's really the last question about it that I have.
> Once again thank you for your help...


Bent rows are good, Single arm db rows, You can even use a lat pull down machine and lean right back so the cable is a right angles to your body.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks a bunch you guys....


----------



## Alaric (Aug 3, 2004)

Gopro, I just finished reading IM's recent article on losing fat and gaining muscle in 30 days: http://www.ironmagazine.com/article104.html

In case you haven't read it, basically it says that you cut for a week, then bulk for a another.  Rotating between the 2 for a month.  I was considering on trying this for a month, but wondered how this would fit into your routine.  Should I cut during power, bulk during reprange, and cut during shock?  Or should I switch it up, so that I bulk for 2 weeks (P/RR) and then cut for 1 (shock)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gopro (Aug 3, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Gopro, I just finished reading IM's recent article on losing fat and gaining muscle in 30 days: http://www.ironmagazine.com/article104.html
> 
> In case you haven't read it, basically it says that you cut for a week, then bulk for a another.  Rotating between the 2 for a month.  I was considering on trying this for a month, but wondered how this would fit into your routine.  Should I cut during power, bulk during reprange, and cut during shock?  Or should I switch it up, so that I bulk for 2 weeks (P/RR) and then cut for 1 (shock)?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I like the idea of you bulking during the P/RR weeks and then cutting during shock. That should work in with the program nicely.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot and let you know how it goes.

By the way gopro, I found an older thread you started on the offseason diet, and have calculated that you use a P/C/F ratio of about 48/24/28 on weekdays, and 36/46/18 on weekends.  I'm going to be using this along with wrapping the carbs around my workouts.  I'll be using these ratios for both my bulk, and my cut (but with less cals), unless you recommend me using a different ratio for my "shock week cut"


----------



## gopro (Aug 3, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll give it a shot and let you know how it goes.
> 
> By the way gopro, I found an older thread you started on the offseason diet, and have calculated that you use a P/C/F ratio of about 48/24/28 on weekdays, and 36/46/18 on weekends.  I'm going to be using this along with wrapping the carbs around my workouts.  I'll be using these ratios for both my bulk, and my cut (but with less cals), unless you recommend me using a different ratio for my "shock week cut"



Actually this should work well for you. Experiment with it for a cycle and see how it goes. You can always tweak it a bit if it doesn't do the job.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 3, 2004)

I definitley will be gopro, and I'll keep you up to date on how everything goes.  As soon as incorporate my diet in with your P/RR/S I will start tracking results.  I plan on starting this Monday.

2 more questions though, should I be going to failure on P, RR, and S week?  Also, I'm an 18 year old with a super fast metabolism, would you recommend me following the general guidelines for a bulk (15-18 cals/lb), or should I up that since I'm a teen?

Thanks again, I'll be posting links to my journal entries once I start, and once I finish.  Hopefully I'll be able to incoporate both my lifts and weight into the results.


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> I definitley will be gopro, and I'll keep you up to date on how everything goes.  As soon as incorporate my diet in with your P/RR/S I will start tracking results.  I plan on starting this Monday.
> 
> 2 more questions though, should I be going to failure on P, RR, and S week?  Also, I'm an 18 year old with a super fast metabolism, would you recommend me following the general guidelines for a bulk (15-18 cals/lb), or should I up that since I'm a teen?
> 
> Thanks again, I'll be posting links to my journal entries once I start, and once I finish.  Hopefully I'll be able to incoporate both my lifts and weight into the results.



At your age and training level you do not have to go to complete failure on every set. You can reserve total failure to maybe 1-2 sets per bodypart...however, this does not mean that you shouldn't be working hard on every set!

I think you should start with about 20 cals/lb for your bulk, track progress, and make adjustments from there.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks gopro, will do!


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Thanks gopro, will do!



My pleasure!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Gopro, quick question...

Could I include as a workout for shoulders the "shrugs"?

I wanted to add an exercise for my traps, since my right is more developed than my left.  Also, would it be better to do dumbbell shrugs or barbell shrugs?


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Gopro, quick question...
> 
> Could I include as a workout for shoulders the "shrugs"?
> 
> I wanted to add an exercise for my traps, since my right is more developed than my left.  Also, would it be better to do dumbbell shrugs or barbell shrugs?



Sure you can add shrugs! I do mine with my back workout, but you can do them with shoulders too. I switch week to week between barbell and dumbells.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Gopro!!!

I actually do shoulders and back together....I hope I am doing things right...
The good news is that I haven't torn anything.  The bad news is that I have to do this by myself.  Nobody to work out with.  
I bought a nice bench and a cage with spotters, so that has helped so far, but Bench press was insane.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey Gopro, I hope it ain't raining too much down in So.Fla.

I am in NYC, and it's a beautiful afternoon 

Either way, I have a question (as if you didn't see this coming from me...)
Why is it that you recommend to do during rep range higher ranges (7-10, 11-15, 16-20), but I prited out from the sticky the Week II - Rep Range workout and very seldom do the reps go higher than 15 reps in some exercises? 
If you check this:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9616

I am not sure how to ask this question, but do we not worry abou tthe ranges and just try to lift as many times as we can per exercise?  I hope this question isn't confusing....
I am working on my RR workout so that tomorrow morning I can work on that...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro, I hope it ain't raining too much down in So.Fla.
> 
> I am in NYC, and it's a beautiful afternoon
> 
> ...




It is nice here in NY isn't it?     Very cool and dry for August.

Anyway...  I know GP has me do 7-10, 11-15, 16-20 for rep range week.  I would stick with that guideline.  RR is hard, cause it takes a bit of time to find the right weights to be able to go to failure within the specifed range.  Sometimes I dont get the weight right til the last set...    

Did you take your wife to see a Broadway play??  Check out Mama Mia or Rent.  I LOVED Rent, the music is awesome!!  Go to Central park, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> It is nice here in NY isn't it?     Very cool and dry for August.
> 
> Anyway...  I know GP has me do 7-10, 11-15, 16-20 for rep range week.  I would stick with that guideline.  RR is hard, cause it takes a bit of time to find the right weights to be able to go to failure within the specifed range.  Sometimes I dont get the weight right til the last set...
> 
> Did you take your wife to see a Broadway play??  Check out Mama Mia or Rent.  I LOVED Rent, the music is awesome!!  Go to Central park, it's gorgeous!!



Actually rep range week consists of 7-9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20, and each of these ranges has specific importance and should be followed to the best of your ability...picking weights that will have you reach failure within this range.


----------



## Randy (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Cindi...

Here's another butt for your collection..


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Actually rep range week consists of 7-9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20, and each of these ranges has specific importance and should be followed to the best of your ability...picking weights that will have you reach failure within this range.


So, Gopro, I am then supposed to do 4 sets instead of three?  Another thing, I am going to start my RR next week.  I am in NY and I got sick to my stomach and very week.  Do I go ahead and continue with RR or need to start over with Power?


----------



## patbuck (Aug 11, 2004)

HI,
Here is my power week leg training:
Squats one leg 3 sets 4-6 reps
Leg press	 3 sets 4-6 reps
Single leg extension 2 sets 4-6 reps

Lying leg curl 3 sets 4-6 reps
Stiff leg deadlift BB  2-3 sets 4-6 reps

I have a problem with Single Leg Extension. When I do that exercise it hurt in my knee a lot. I would like to replace it.
What would you replace the leg extension with?
I will keep it only when I do Super Set because it doesn't hurt when I don't go heavy on it.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

*shock week - delt exercise question*

Hey all you PRRS fans !

*SHOCK: week 3
*- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Severse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

What are some good subs for Hammer machine press ?
Same question in re: reverse pec deck ?

Thanks !
Gary


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey all you PRRS fans !
> 
> *SHOCK: week 3
> *- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
> ...


Smith press vs hammer
rear laterals or face pulls[lean back on a pulldown machine, and pull to your face or chin vs reverse pec deck
hope that helps, btw Gary, looking impressive man!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 11, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> HI,
> Here is my power week leg training:
> Squats one leg 3 sets 4-6 reps
> Leg press	 3 sets 4-6 reps
> ...


do walking lunges hurt?
or try single leg press


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Smith press vs hammer
> rear laterals or face pulls[lean back on a pulldown machine, and pull to your face or chin vs reverse pec deck
> hope that helps, btw Gary, looking impressive man!!!!!


Tank thanks for the help !


----------



## gopro (Aug 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tank thanks for the help !



Tank, thanks for helping him out! You da man!


----------



## gopro (Aug 12, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> HI,
> Here is my power week leg training:
> Squats one leg 3 sets 4-6 reps
> Leg press	 3 sets 4-6 reps
> ...



Do 2 legged extensions hurt? If so, you could just do 2 exercises for power leg week for 4 sets each. Other suggestions would be single leg presses as Tankster said, or also hack squats.


----------



## gopro (Aug 12, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So, Gopro, I am then supposed to do 4 sets instead of three?  Another thing, I am going to start my RR next week.  I am in NY and I got sick to my stomach and very week.  Do I go ahead and continue with RR or need to start over with Power?



Sorry, just saw this. Hope you are feeling better. For rep range week you perform 3-4 exercises per bodypart (usually 4 for larger groups and 3 for smaller ones), eacg complying with the specific rep range. Example:

bench press...3 x 7-9
incline press...3 x 10-12
flyes...2 x 13-15
pec deck...1-2 x 16-20


----------



## pu239 (Aug 13, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> For rep range week you perform 3-4 exercises per bodypart (usually 4 for larger groups and 3 for smaller ones), eacg complying with the specific rep range.


Is that true only for rep range week? In the article I think it only has three exercises per body part regardless of what bodypart it is. I just started P/RR/S this week. I actually started with RR and was thinking of doing RR/P/RR/S. Is that okay? I'm trying to bulk up and I think I remember reading in this thread that RR is good for bulking. I'll reread the thread and see if I can find it.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

I believe that power week, heavy weight low reps is the best for bulking up.        BUT I could be wrong....


----------



## pu239 (Aug 13, 2004)

Sapphire, take a look at post 51 in this thread. That's where I read it (took me a few minutes to find it again). Phred posted a question and gopro said it doing RR/P/RR/S would be good for gaining mass. I don't know. I'm a newbie to this routine. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 13, 2004)

pu239 said:
			
		

> Sapphire, take a look at post 51 in this thread. That's where I read it (took me a few minutes to find it again). Phred posted a question and gopro said it doing RR/P/RR/S would be good for gaining mass. I don't know. I'm a newbie to this routine. Thanks for your help!


you both are right!!!  
the whole system is great for bulking and cutting.
it has alot to do with what you're eating and how much cardio you're doing while using the system.


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2004)

pu239 said:
			
		

> Is that true only for rep range week? In the article I think it only has three exercises per body part regardless of what bodypart it is. I just started P/RR/S this week. I actually started with RR and was thinking of doing RR/P/RR/S. Is that okay? I'm trying to bulk up and I think I remember reading in this thread that RR is good for bulking. I'll reread the thread and see if I can find it.



If you are trying to bulk up I would do P/RR/P/RR, and leave out shock for a bit. Plus I would only use 3 exercises per bodypart on RR week and do one for 7-9, one for 10-12, and one for 13-15...leave out the 16-20 for now. On power week use 3 exercises per bodypart, all for 4-6 reps and use mostly heavy free weight, compound lifts during this week.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 13, 2004)

or what he said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> or what he said!!!!!!!!!


       
Yup we gotta listen to the master!!!


----------



## pu239 (Aug 13, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> If you are trying to bulk up I would do P/RR/P/RR, and leave out shock for a bit. Plus I would only use 3 exercises per bodypart on RR week and do one for 7-9, one for 10-12, and one for 13-15...leave out the 16-20 for now. On power week use 3 exercises per bodypart, all for 4-6 reps and use mostly heavy free weight, compound lifts during this week.


Thanks for the help gopro. Can I ask what the difference is between Phred and I? I'm just trying to understand the system. Thanks.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hey Cindi...
> 
> Here's another butt for your collection..


I just saw this!!!   You are silly Randy!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah I know Cyndi....I am  
Must be the weather... or that nice butt of yours 

But you need to take that one to the right out... That spoils the whole image 
.

Sorry Gopro...didn't mean steer your thread off subject...


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2004)

pu239 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help gopro. Can I ask what the difference is between Phred and I? I'm just trying to understand the system. Thanks.



What does Phred do...remind me.


----------



## pu239 (Aug 13, 2004)

On post 51 you recommended he do RR/P/RR/S. I thought his goal was to gain mass also, but I may have missed something. Thanks.


----------



## Phred (Aug 13, 2004)

Uhhhh I am Phred.  I am a program analyst.  I do lift weights thou.


----------



## Phred (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe I misunderstood the question by Gopro.  I am doing RR/P/RR/S as I am going for more mass at this time.


----------



## pu239 (Aug 13, 2004)

Phred said:
			
		

> Maybe I misunderstood the question by Gopro.  I am doing RR/P/RR/S as I am going for more mass at this time.


It sounds like we both want to gain mass so I asked if RR/P/RR/S would be right for that as I thought I had read it on this thread somewhere. I couldn't find it quickly so I asked the question. gopro recommended P/RR/P/RR for mass and I was wondering what the difference was between you and me. That's why he asked what you did. I have to admit, I did get a good laugh out of you telling us that you are a program analyst. Sounds like something I would say.


----------



## Phred (Aug 13, 2004)

pu239 said:
			
		

> It sounds like we both want to gain mass so I asked if RR/P/RR/S would be right for that as I thought I had read it on this thread somewhere. I couldn't find it quickly so I asked the question. gopro recommended P/RR/P/RR for mass and I was wondering what the difference was between you and me. That's why he asked what you did. I have to admit, I did get a good laugh out of you telling us that you are a program analyst. Sounds like something I would say.



I am more interested in building mass, however, I also like the shock which will keep the body adapting.  I am a believer in shocking the muscles once in a while and every 4th week seems like a good fit for me.  I like the varied weeks not only for the "keep the body adapting" effect, but also because I do not get bored with the routine.  I have completed one 9 week cycle of P/RR/S and was pleased.  I was also on a 1T/4AD cycle for 5 weeks during the same time.  So, this time I am trying w/o PHs and adding a 4th week to see how it goes.  I expect I will gain mass and some strength as well.  Which is just fine with me.  I still need to get my body fat down some.  I am hovering around 20%.  I have not been doing any cardio for the last 2 months.  I will start cardio 2-3 times a week and see how it effects my BF%.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sorry, just saw this. Hope you are feeling better. For rep range week you perform 3-4 exercises per bodypart (usually 4 for larger groups and 3 for smaller ones), eacg complying with the specific rep range. Example:
> 
> bench press...3 x 7-9
> incline press...3 x 10-12
> ...


Hi Gopro.  I am now more worried about the other part of my question.  I spent most of the week out of State (NYC) and was not able to do my RR routine while there.  Do I have to start over again with Power?


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2004)

pu239 said:
			
		

> On post 51 you recommended he do RR/P/RR/S. I thought his goal was to gain mass also, but I may have missed something. Thanks.



I normally omit the shock week for less advanced trainees and might have assumed you were less advanced than Phred for some reason. So lets make this simple. For gaining mass...

-less than 1 year training use P/RR/P/RR
-more than 1 year training use P/RR/P/S or RR/P/RR/S
-more than 2 years training P/RR/S


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Gopro.  I am now more worried about the other part of my question.  I spent most of the week out of State (NYC) and was not able to do my RR routine while there.  Do I have to start over again with Power?



Just pick up where you left off.


----------



## pu239 (Aug 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I normally omit the shock week for less advanced trainees and might have assumed you were less advanced than Phred for some reason. So lets make this simple. For gaining mass...
> 
> -less than 1 year training use P/RR/P/RR
> -more than 1 year training use P/RR/P/S or RR/P/RR/S
> -more than 2 years training P/RR/S


Thanks gopro. I've been training off and on for the past 10 years or so (not that you can tell). I've had long stretches of working out and also some long stretches of not working out. Right now I've been back at it pretty solidly for around a 7-8 months. Before that I probably missed several months. I think I'll throw in a shock week every other cycle or so for now.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Just pick up where you left off.


Thanks Gopro, I'll continue with RR


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2004)

pu239 said:
			
		

> Thanks gopro. I've been training off and on for the past 10 years or so (not that you can tell). I've had long stretches of working out and also some long stretches of not working out. Right now I've been back at it pretty solidly for around a 7-8 months. Before that I probably missed several months. I think I'll throw in a shock week every other cycle or so for now.


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gopro, I'll continue with RR


----------



## Dabender (Aug 17, 2004)

*Question*

I have a question for you guys, great board and great info, im going to start using p/rr/s.  My question stems around my size, im currenlty 339 and not a whole lot of muslce. With the ability to gain weight does that help my ability to grow muscle.   I have dabled several times with weightlifting but i want to take my efforts to the next level.  With my size what type of nutrition should i employ in order to gain mass and loose girth.  certian movements I cannnot do like weighted dips or chin ups, what are good replacement for them until i can do those movments.  Lastly what is a superset.  

 I love working out there is nothing like it but i want to do it right.  Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated.  

 one more question does my size give me a better ability to gain muslce mass?  

 Thanks again for any and all help


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2004)

Gopro can answer anything that I left out...but I answered a few of your questions for ya.   

Also note that as per Gopro...P/RR/S is intended for advanced body builders.... Well at least intermediate.   If you've just dabbled with body building you may want to wait a while till you get a bit seasoned.  But you can be the judge of that...   Just that power and shock can be somewhat intense for a beginner, unless your muscles are conditioned to handle it ...  If not you won't be able to move 



			
				Dabender said:
			
		

> I have a question for you guys, great board and great info, im going to start using p/rr/s. My question stems around my size, im currenlty 339 and not a whole lot of muslce. With the ability to gain weight does that help my ability to grow muscle. I have dabled several times with weightlifting but i want to take my efforts to the next level. With my size what type of nutrition should i employ in order to gain mass and loose girth. certian movements I cannnot do like weighted dips or chin ups, what are good replacement for them until i can do those movments. Lastly what is a superset.
> 
> What is a superset?
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/andy2.htm
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

You are gonna need cardio to lose fat.... and clean up your diet!!! 

 I agree with Randy. P/RR/S is sorta advanced, you may want to start a bit more conservatively.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2004)

And I agree with Sapphire...She's the cardio queen. 
Look at that fantastic body of hers. 

Cardio and diet is the hardest part...Once you make that a part of your life...the bodybuilding is a breeze. (Well unless you're Rissole that is)


----------



## Dabender (Aug 18, 2004)

*Help, Thanks*

  I did read that the P/RR/S were for advanced, but I felt i need to do something different, this is my second day in P and wow what a difference.  I know Cardio is a big part of my workout.  I do 10 minutes on the life cycle before I start to work out, After working out I then do 1 hour on the tread mill walking, I tried running but i kept getting shin splints, and dam those things hurt.  So I walk with a slight incline.  On an average I spend about 2 1/2 hours in the Gym and that is not resting.  I mean i can't stand my girth but being 36-(will be 37 tommarow) it seems my body has kinda slowed down.  Thats was one of the reasons I was asking for diet and hopefully get some advice from the masters.

 I must admit the cardio queen has some very nice gloots lol.  How many times a day do you guys work out.  I saw gopro works out only an 1 1/2 am I working out to long?

 I have noticed that my max's are much closer than I thought they would be with regard to maximums, luckly D.O.M.S. hasn't set in yet so we will see.  

 Thanks so much for your time and help, I will keep you posted and let you know how the workout is going, who knows maybe with your assitance I could be in a comercial promoting the workout lol.  Thanks again friends talk with you soon

 DABENDER  "Never let a set back make you sit back, but always make a come back"


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2004)

Dabender,



It sounds like you are doing a fine job in the cardio department. All you need to do now is get educated in the nutrition area. That is my weakness myself, so I can only provide you with the basics. If you have fat to burn then you want to try to cut your carb intake (but of course you do need some carbs for energy to workout.) To maintain your potential in building muscle you also need the appropriate amount of protein. Most say 1 - 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight is recommended. But since your body can only absorb so much protein at a time, do not exceed 50 grams of protein in a 2-hour period. To much protein can be worse for your body then not enough. Excess protein can lead to osteoporosis and excess calcium buildup...(or something like that  ) Anyway it???s not good! Try to eat 5-6 small nutritious meals a day. The worst thing is to do is eat huge meals in one sitting. Checkout the nutrition section, you can pickup some good info there. Jodi is the nutrition expert there.



As for workout duration...they say that working more than 2 to 2.5 hours is to long and can actually be counter productive... I used to be one of those 2 - 2.5 hour people, but after I found that most said I was over working, I cut it down to 1.5 hours. I find it difficult to get a good workout in less than 1.5 hours. But all I can suggest is to study all the different techniques. What is right for some, may not work for you. What works for you, may not work for others. Keep trying new things, till you find your niche.

Stick with this forum, and you will learn a lot. There are many knowledgeable people here Dabender. 

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## 5'9' (Aug 19, 2004)

Quick quesion GOpro, im currently doing  3 full body workouts a week, i spend between 1-1.5 hrs in the gym twice a week (the 3rd day of the split is at home using free weights) ..im looking for a new routine and am interested in the P/RR/S routine tht has recieved so much priase...can i incorporate it into my current 3 day full body routine doing all the back exercises for example in one, then the arms, legs etc...meaning i do this twice a week for the duration of the 3 week cycle OR is this too intese? Thanks for your help


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Dabender said:
			
		

> I did read that the P/RR/S were for advanced, but I felt i need to do something different, this is my second day in P and wow what a difference.  I know Cardio is a big part of my workout.  I do 10 minutes on the life cycle before I start to work out, After working out I then do 1 hour on the tread mill walking, I tried running but i kept getting shin splints, and dam those things hurt.  So I walk with a slight incline.  On an average I spend about 2 1/2 hours in the Gym and that is not resting.  I mean i can't stand my girth but being 36-(will be 37 tommarow) it seems my body has kinda slowed down.  Thats was one of the reasons I was asking for diet and hopefully get some advice from the masters.
> 
> I must admit the cardio queen has some very nice gloots lol.  How many times a day do you guys work out.  I saw gopro works out only an 1 1/2 am I working out to long?
> 
> ...




WOW!! That's alot of cardio!!  Walking on treadmill is    , no need to run.  Cardio department is taken care of.... I have a feeling it's your diet that needs tweaking.

AND Guess what?!  I do ZERO cardio!  I haven't done cardio in over 6 months.  BUT I am trying to gain muscle right now and I am naturally small boned and skinny     DO NOT SKIP CARDIO!!!  
I am planning on incorporating cardio again soon.. 3xweek 30 minutes walking on treadmill.  My gluts are from lifting not cardio!!    and they need lots of work still!!!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2004)

Dabender...how tall are you?


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2004)

5'9' said:
			
		

> Quick quesion GOpro, im currently doing  3 full body workouts a week, i spend between 1-1.5 hrs in the gym twice a week (the 3rd day of the split is at home using free weights) ..im looking for a new routine and am interested in the P/RR/S routine tht has recieved so much priase...can i incorporate it into my current 3 day full body routine doing all the back exercises for example in one, then the arms, legs etc...meaning i do this twice a week for the duration of the 3 week cycle OR is this too intese? Thanks for your help



You can use P/RR/S even with full body workouts, but the sets per bodypart need to be cut back considerably. The principals of the routine can remain, however.


----------



## Dabender (Aug 19, 2004)

I am 5' 10" , day 2 on P went well, chest feels good and sore, and back is starting to feel the effect of DOMS which is good.  Today is my day off, and then I will cycle the Legs and Arms.  just starting I can feel the difference especially in the back.  Thanks again for the help, What do you guys think of the atkins diet, is it possible to incorporate that kind of diet into body building?     Dabender


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

you are a bodybuilder not a dieter!


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2004)

Dabender,

For information on the Adkins Diet, scroll up to the top of this thread and click search.
Type in the key word "Adkins Diet" or "Adkins". You will find boatloads of threads pertaining to this topic. I would answer your question here, but I am not familiar with it either.


And Dammmmnnnnn Sapphire...."No Cardio!"   Wow...  
Keep up the good work.   Wish I could look lean like you with no cardio .


----------



## bambam613 (Aug 19, 2004)

hey gopro, long time no talk.........guess who, big man?


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2004)

Dabender said:
			
		

> I am 5' 10" , day 2 on P went well, chest feels good and sore, and back is starting to feel the effect of DOMS which is good.  Today is my day off, and then I will cycle the Legs and Arms.  just starting I can feel the difference especially in the back.  Thanks again for the help, What do you guys think of the atkins diet, is it possible to incorporate that kind of diet into body building?     Dabender



Its obvious that you need to drop ALOT of fat weight...at 5'10" and well over 300 lbs you are not in a good place. Atkins can be a good place to start, but any sensible nutrition regimen would be helpful to you. P/RR/S is a fine program for you, but you MUST get a nutrition plan in order and stick to it!


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2004)

bambam613 said:
			
		

> hey gopro, long time no talk.........guess who, big man?



I know exactly who this is...a freak of nature I once knew back in the day...a guy that used to go at the weights with me in the gym like a madman! Whats up????????


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Dabender said:
			
		

> I am 5' 10" , day 2 on P went well, chest feels good and sore, and back is starting to feel the effect of DOMS which is good. Today is my day off, and then I will cycle the Legs and Arms. just starting I can feel the difference especially in the back. Thanks again for the help, What do you guys think of the atkins diet, is it possible to incorporate that kind of diet into body building? Dabender


hey bud, look at the sticky by Jodi in the Diet and Nutrition board. It's called something like Guide to Cutting, Bulking and Maintenance right here: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

You need to educate yourself before you aim at Atkins. I did it. I lost a lot of weight, but I gained it back two fold. Read the sticky, learn how to eat and don't believe the Atkins diet. To work out with weights you need your carbs.
Read the sticky and you'll have a good idea of what to do.
Also read my post: Guide to Cutting, Bulking and Maintenance Questions located here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34601
These are questions that i have been asking regarding Jodi's sticky...

Start a journal and post your success. It's a great start...Good luck


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2004)

Sapphire,


I just wanted you to know that I really enjoyed our dinner last night...
Although, that fish made me a little green


----------



## 5'9' (Aug 20, 2004)

You can use P/RR/S even with full body workouts, but the sets per bodypart need to be cut back considerably. The principals of the routine can remain, however.

cheers gopro!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Its obvious that you need to drop ALOT of fat weight...at 5'10" and well over 300 lbs you are not in a good place. Atkins can be a good place to start, but any sensible nutrition regimen would be helpful to you. P/RR/S is a fine program for you, but you MUST get a nutrition plan in order and stick to it!


ditto.
if you want, give us an idea on what you eat and the the times you eat it!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sapphire,
> 
> 
> I just wanted you to know that I really enjoyed our dinner last night...
> Although, that fish made me a little green



     
Why dont I remember this dinner?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sapphire,
> 
> 
> I just wanted you to know that I really enjoyed our dinner last night...
> Although, that fish made me a little green


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Why dont I remember this dinner?


 
Just don't tell Diesel


----------



## Alaric (Aug 24, 2004)

hey gopro,

You know I've been a big fan of yours and P/RR/S for quite some time now.  So I've got one final questoin before I think I'm setting to a complete bulk.  I've followed your advice, just a quick recap:
- P/RR/S 
- Reserve total failure to 1-2 sets per bodypart
- 18 years old (super fast metabolism)
- Gopro's offseason diet cycle
*- 20 cals/lb for my bulk....gonna track progress for a week, and then do my adjustments*

Regarding the 20 cals/lb...how much weight should I gain per week before deciding to cut/raise the cals.  I've read posts where people suggest to gain only 1-2lbs/week.  I'd just like to hear your opinion on this since I'm following your routine, offseason diet, and advice .

Thanks again gopro!


----------



## gopro (Aug 25, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> hey gopro,
> 
> You know I've been a big fan of yours and P/RR/S for quite some time now.  So I've got one final questoin before I think I'm setting to a complete bulk.  I've followed your advice, just a quick recap:
> - P/RR/S
> ...



Well, you may gain 2-3, or even a bit more in the first week or two, but then it should tail off to 1-2 lbs per week at most. Any more than this by week 3 and you should cut back to maybe 18 cals/lb. However, if you are not gaining at all, or if you gain and it stops, then bump to 22 cals/per lb. 

Thanks for your continued support and you know I'm behing you all the way! Get big!!!!


----------



## Alaric (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks again, I'll let you know how everything goes


----------



## gopro (Aug 25, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Thanks again, I'll let you know how everything goes


----------



## Autarch (Aug 30, 2004)

When do you guys think that I should switch to p/rr/s from just plain old max-ot? I have only been working out for 3 weeks but I have gained 10 lbs so far.

 Do you think I should just stick to what I am doing now because it's working so well? Should I become a p/rr/s cheerleader soon or after a while? I plan on it eventually but I thought I would just give it 4-6 months of just hitting the weights hard, max-ot style.


----------



## gopro (Aug 30, 2004)

Autarch said:
			
		

> When do you guys think that I should switch to p/rr/s from just plain old max-ot? I have only been working out for 3 weeks but I have gained 10 lbs so far.
> 
> Do you think I should just stick to what I am doing now because it's working so well? Should I become a p/rr/s cheerleader soon or after a while? I plan on it eventually but I thought I would just give it 4-6 months of just hitting the weights hard, max-ot style.



If you are using Max-OT and gaining well, and are enjoying your training, then stick with it until this changes. P/RR/S will always be there for you to try.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Frances...*

Hey Gopro, stay safe my man....

Good luck.....


----------



## gopro (Sep 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro, stay safe my man....
> 
> Good luck.....



Thanks my friend.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2004)

I guessing CG stands for close grip and WG wide grip.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2004)

A easy ?. If your trying to bulk up, should you still do abs


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2004)

ABS can always be done while bulking or not. I try to do crunches every day.
This is one area where you don't have to allow a day of rest in between.
And Yes, CG is close grip, and WG is wide grip.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I try to do crunches every day.  This is one area where you don't have to allow a day of rest in between.



opinions will vary on this one.  some people do get good results training abs frequently but others find it's better to treat them like any other muscle and train them once or twice a week.  (count me in that camp)


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2004)

Me, I've always heard that the stomach and obliques can be trained daily.  Since the objective is different.  Your not lifting heavy weights to build mass and focus on growth with these muscle groups, you're doing lighter weights to define the muscles.  Then for those like me who still have a bit of a belly need to focus heavily on the diet and cardio to burn off the fat to expose the muscle layer within 

But Nike, I can respect the fact that both training methods work    Heck, I would rather join that camp too


----------



## gopro (Sep 10, 2004)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> A easy ?. If your trying to bulk up, should you still do abs



Actually abs CAN hinder mass gains when trained too heavily or intensely too often. Training abs too hard seems to affect CNS recovery quite a bit. However, abs should still be given some attention even while bulking. One to two short workouts per week is more than enough to keep them in good shape. No need for sets of 100 though...use resistance when training abs in order to "thicken the blocks," which will make them "show" more when cutting fat.


----------



## gopro (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Me, I've always heard that the stomach and obliques can be trained daily.  Since the objective is different.  Your not lifting heavy weights to build mass and focus on growth with these muscle groups, you're doing lighter weights to define the muscles.  Then for those like me who still have a bit of a belly need to focus heavily on the diet and cardio to burn off the fat to expose the muscle layer within
> 
> But Nike, I can respect the fact that both training methods work    Heck, I would rather join that camp too



Randy...I guess you are no longer the official P/RR/S linkmaster


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Randy...I guess you are no longer the official P/RR/S linkmaster


   oh man, what a title to lose!!   
***Tank puts application in***


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Randy...I guess you are no longer the official P/RR/S linkmaster


Sapphire puts her application in too, she will do ANYTHING for the job!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sapphire puts her application in too, she will do ANYTHING for the job!


    Tank keeps his mouth shut on this one


----------



## gopro (Sep 10, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Tank keeps his mouth shut on this one



Tank my brother...do you mind if I see EXACTLY what Sapphy is willing to do for the job before I consider YOUR application?


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Randy...I guess you are no longer the official P/RR/S linkmaster


What were you saying there gopro? 
I was just in the process of refining my signature buddy. 
I wouldn't think of forfeiting such an honor 

Well until hearing what sapphire would do first of course .


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh shucks!  I guess the job isn't available after all!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Tank my brother...do you mind if I see EXACTLY what Sapphy is willing to do for the job before I consider YOUR application?


anything for my bro!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah! Sapphy still didn't say what she would do yet  

We're still waitin Sapp 
I'm going to tug on this string if you don't tell us


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

I have an idea 
Maybe Sappy can model Princes new apparal for us


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

I will be modeling this one 




http://prodtn.cafepress.com/3/13371183_F_tn.jpg


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

OK Randy... whadda ya think?

They were a little big on me...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah! Sapphy still didn't say what she would do yet
> 
> We're still waitin Sapp
> I'm going to tug on this string if you don't tell us




It's a moot point now...


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 11, 2004)

hey sapph, any chance we can see ur avator picture in a larger size?


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> It's a moot point now...


Certainly not Sapphire... Cause depending on what you might do, Heck I might surely give up my role 

But you always made fun of me when I wanted to post links anyway, why would you want the honor?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Certainly not Sapphire... Cause depending on what you might do, Heck I might surely give up my role
> 
> But you always made fun of me when I wanted to post links anyway, why would you want the honor?


MOI???  Make fun of you!!!!     

Nahhhh  you can keep your role, you are so good at it!!!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks my sweet


----------



## gopro (Sep 13, 2004)

Still wanted to know what Sapphy would do for the job


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 13, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Still wanted to know what Sapphy would do for the job


if i untie her from the bed post, she could type back!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Still wanted to know what Sapphy would do for the job



Hmmm.... that is something to discuss privately GP    , as soon as Tank unties me from his bed.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... that is something to discuss privately GP    , as soon as Tank unties me from his bed.


oh man, if i have to. but you better tie yourself back up again,remember, i have one arm!!!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 13, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> if i untie her from the bed post, she could type back!!!!!



That was a great post Tank...I was laughing my ass off!


----------



## gopro (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... that is something to discuss privately GP    , as soon as Tank unties me from his bed.



Well, you have me email...have at it (as soon as you are untied).


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2004)

Saphy...

Don't forget to blind copy me


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, you have me email...have at it (as soon as you are untied).


I am still tied up and Tankie is neekid!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am still tied up and Tankie is neekid!!


Dammit Sapphire...you just spoiled my fantasy


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2004)

Ohhhh Yesss.. Verrry nice Sapppphire.. This one slipped right by me. I guess cause the picture was small. But this one leaves a lot to the imagination.
Can I get one more of you after actually trying them on      










			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK Randy... whadda ya think?
> 
> They were a little big on me...


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> That was a great post Tank...I was laughing my ass off!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Ohhhh Yesss.. Verrry nice Sapppphire.. This one slipped right by me. I guess cause the picture was small. But this one leaves a lot to the imagination.
> Can I get one more of you after actually trying them on



Ahhhhh no.  I don't think Diesel would like that.


----------



## gopro (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am still tied up and Tankie is neekid!!



Oh wonderful....this could take awhile!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh wonderful....this could take awhile!


i'll release her for one of those x-tra bottles of Clen you have in stock!!! Deal?


----------



## gopro (Sep 14, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i'll release her for one of those x-tra bottles of Clen you have in stock!!! Deal?



Sapphy for clen...hmmmmm...well, both can be dangerous if used incorrectly...both can cause quite a bit of excitment and increased heart rate...and both can make you sweat like mad...

...ok, deal!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sapphy for clen...hmmmmm...well, both can be dangerous if used incorrectly...both can cause quite a bit of excitment and increased heart rate...and both can make you sweat like mad...
> 
> ...ok, deal!


----------



## gopro (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

>


    
i'll need some redline/micellean/zero carb protein/hydroforce/tons and tons of nitronx


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

I am waiting...   come and get me, Big Fella


----------



## gopro (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am waiting...   come and get me, Big Fella



Don't tempt me!


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh no. I don't think Diesel would like that.


We'll just make this our little secret   

But he doesn't mind this >>> The only thing I see different is IM's thong is white  I would say you have a very understanding and trusting boyfriend.
Me... I wouldn't let you out of my site.  I would be like Tank and tie you up to the bed   






Or this >>>>


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Don't tempt me!


Been there, done that.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> We'll just make this our little secret
> 
> But he doesn't mind this >>> The only thing I see different is IM's thong is white  I would say you have a very understanding and trusting boyfriend.
> Me... I wouldn't let you out of my site.  I would be like Tank and tie you up to the bed
> ...


What are you trying to say Randy, if I was your girlfriend you wouldn't trust me?!   
Oh and Diesel DOES tie me up to the bed... with my silk panties!


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> What are you trying to say Randy, if I was your girlfriend you wouldn't trust me?!
> Oh and Diesel DOES tie me up to the bed... with my silk panties!


Of course I would trust you my darlin.....It's all the other perverts out there I wouldn't trust


----------



## gopro (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.



True, true. What an idiot I am


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Of course I would trust you my darlin.....It's all the other perverts out there I wouldn't trust


   Oh I see... the OTHER perverts.     
Seriously Diesel trusts me completely and I trust him completely.  He knows I am devoted to him, as far as I am concerned he is the only man in the world.  He also knows I am very outgoing and a bit adventurous   , shall we say, he LOVES that.   ... so where is my IM thong??


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> True, true. What an idiot I am


  Ceste le vie.


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ceste le vie.



Oh great, talking dirty to me now...and in another language!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh great, talking dirty to me now...and in another language!


Tu estas loco!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

Diesel's really going to get jealous now


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Diesel's really going to get jealous now


Why??  'Cause of me and GP?  Nah... we are the bestest of buds and just joking around.


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

yeah yeah...I've heard that before


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Why??  'Cause of me and GP?  Nah... we are the bestest of buds and just joking around.


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

>


----------



## gopro (Sep 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate to interrupt these proceedings...But, I am having trouble with Back exercises and I thought GoPro and the gang could help me...I am more concerned with overall form than any particular exercise...Let me give you a little insight...I am 5'10", 170 lbs...My workout out weights on Power Week are around 85 lbs./Flat Dumbbells for Chest, 225lbs/free squats for Legs, and 135 military presses on Shoulder day, just to show you my average strength level...I have made a very big effort to concentrate on my back, and in doing so trying not to incorporate rear delts and biceps...My Lat Pulldowns are down to around 90 lbs, and T-bar is around one 45 Plate...Here is my problem (thanks for bearing with me)...I am not feeling any contraction or burn in my back...My weights are down...I am not seeing any growth, while the rest of me is gaining...Do I have an overly weak back, or am I missing the boat...Should there be a bit of swaying and jerking on back day...I watch old tapes of Arnold, Ken Waller, those guys seem to have had awful form (but big backs)...I will experiment from time to time with upping the weights and using momentum, but it results in sore bi's and rear delts in two days, and it seems the momentum aids my lats rather than strength...So, as you can see I am a bit lost...I have fooled around with form vs. weight for about a year, I just don't want to fall victim to slow growth due to bad form...Trouble is, I seem to be getting there with good intentions any way...Thanks in advance for help, I really appreciate it...   

Andrew


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> I hate to interrupt these proceedings...But, I am having trouble with Back exercises and I thought GoPro and the gang could help me...I am more concerned with overall form than any particular exercise...Let me give you a little insight...I am 5'10", 170 lbs...My workout out weights on Power Week are around 85 lbs./Flat Dumbbells for Chest, 225lbs/free squats for Legs, and 135 military presses on Shoulder day, just to show you my average strength level...I have made a very big effort to concentrate on my back, and in doing so trying not to incorporate rear delts and biceps...My Lat Pulldowns are down to around 90 lbs, and T-bar is around one 45 Plate...Here is my problem (thanks for bearing with me)...I am not feeling any contraction or burn in my back...My weights are down...I am not seeing any growth, while the rest of me is gaining...Do I have an overly weak back, or am I missing the boat...Should there be a bit of swaying and jerking on back day...I watch old tapes of Arnold, Ken Waller, those guys seem to have had awful form (but big backs)...I will experiment from time to time with upping the weights and using momentum, but it results in sore bi's and rear delts in two days, and it seems the momentum aids my lats rather than strength...So, as you can see I am a bit lost...I have fooled around with form vs. weight for about a year, I just don't want to fall victim to slow growth due to bad form...Trouble is, I seem to be getting there with good intentions any way...Thanks in advance for help, I really appreciate it...
> 
> Andrew



This is kind of a tough one since I am not able to view your form in person to see where you may be going wrong. The whole perfect form with less weight vs. some cheating with more weight is a complex and confusing issue b/c like you said, there are many guys that cheat like crazy but have awesome backs and vice versa. Heck, the best back in bodybuilding belongs to Ronnie Coleman and he uses a ton of weight, but very "loose" form...while years ago there was a guy in pro bodybuilding named Phil Williams and he also had a tremendous and detailed back, but trained it very lightly with extremely perfect form.

For me I seem to favor different "types" of form for almost every movement I do. For some exercises, I always need to go slow and use textbook form with lighter weights, and for others I only feel it if I use max weights and less than perfect form. To put this in perspective for back training, my pulldowns and seated rows are done much lighter and with precise form, but my rowing movements are done much more loosely.

That said, I can only offer these tips on getting the most out of your back movements...

-to cut down on bicep involvement use a "false" grip on back exercises...this means the thumbs should be on the same side of the bar as the other fingers.
-use lifting straps to reinforce your grip so the forearms don't fail first.
-get a full lat stretch on every rep before pulling the weight.
-as you pull the weight make sure that your back is arched and your chest is out.
-squeeze the shoulder blades together at the contraction point.
-utilize different grips on pulldowns and rows...overhand, underhand, and parallel grip...see which one allows you to feel your back more.

Hope this helped!


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks GoPro!...Yes I know this is hard to diagnose when you cannot observe form, but I believe the theory with back training has a lot to do with my questions...When I hit back on Friday, I will be sure to concentrate on the tips you've given me...Thanks for the info!...I also need to brush up on the actual anatomy of the muscle group, that way I know what sections of back I am targeting with each exercise...Kind of like where I should feel the "burn"...Any ideas on where to start?...Back is a big muscle group, I know it is much more complex than just lats and traps...On pulldowns and seated rows, are you supposed to feel the lats contracting and pulling the weight at the very start of the exercise?...Or, do you feel it in your rear delts and bi's first?...In effect, do they get the ball rollin'...Thanks again for the help my friend...If I'm in Florida or your ever in Texas, we'll hook up a back day...

Andrew


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Thanks GoPro!...Yes I know this is hard to diagnose when you cannot observe form, but I believe the theory with back training has a lot to do with my questions...When I hit back on Friday, I will be sure to concentrate on the tips you've given me...Thanks for the info!...I also need to brush up on the actual anatomy of the muscle group, that way I know what sections of back I am targeting with each exercise...Kind of like where I should feel the "burn"...Any ideas on where to start?...Back is a big muscle group, I know it is much more complex than just lats and traps...On pulldowns and seated rows, are you supposed to feel the lats contracting and pulling the weight at the very start of the exercise?...Or, do you feel it in your rear delts and bi's first?...In effect, do they get the ball rollin'...Thanks again for the help my friend...If I'm in Florida or your ever in Texas, we'll hook up a back day...
> 
> Andrew



Glad to help Andrew. Good idea to study the anatomy of the back as to learn the function of the lats, traps, rhomboids, teres, and erectors will help clue you in on how each exercise affects these muscle groups.

And if we ever meet up, it would be my pleasure to hit some back with ya


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2004)

"An erector"...... Now gopro, this is a family chat....careful


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> "An erector"...... Now gopro, this is a family chat....careful



Sorry, I was thinking of Sapphy when I mentioned that muscle


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2004)

Welllll ok, then you are forgiven.. Sapphy can make muscle growth work in mysterious ways.


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Welllll ok, then you are forgiven.. Sapphy can make muscle growth work in mysterious ways.



Actually, its not that mysterious, LOL!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, the blood goes in..... don't come out.... (i could go on but) "this is a family chat"


----------



## Randy (Sep 23, 2004)

Rissole...

I think the point is well defined (just take my word for it)


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

I think you boy are discussing MY favorite muscle!!    

Oh yeah... Happy Birthday a little early Randy!!   Sunday right???


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, Thanks Sapphire.....


----------



## gopro (Sep 27, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yes, Thanks Sapphire.....



Happy belated B-Day linkmaster!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yes, Thanks Sapphire.....


You're welcome Randy!!  Have a good birthday??


----------



## patbuck (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi guys, 9 weeks now since I started with this routine.
Pretty good routine, lots of strenght gained.

I took one week off, now I'm starting over.

What should I change?
Can I just keep the same program for an other 9 weeks? or should I change everything?
I have change a few exercise I didn't like, change a few thinks here and there. But I'm planning on keeping the same split for an other 9 weeks.
What do you think?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Happy belated B-Day linkmaster!


Same here Randy!!!! hope it was good !!!!1


----------



## gopro (Sep 27, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Hi guys, 9 weeks now since I started with this routine.
> Pretty good routine, lots of strenght gained.
> 
> I took one week off, now I'm starting over.
> ...



The main thing to try and do is to be progressive now...use heavier weights for the same reps or the same weights for more reps. Try to generate more intensity and to be even more focused on every rep. 

You can also change a few more of the exercises, or perhaps the order of exercises.

But like I said, no matter what, try and be progressive!

Good luck!


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Sapphire, Tank, and Gopro .
Damn... now I have to add another slash. 
The years sure go by fast don't they...


Now as for you Rissole.. Way to go once again... I can see you really expressed the joy of your win in your avatar  
Boy! with that look of excitment I would think that not only did you win the event that you won the lottery as well   But you definately worked hard for it and deserved that moment...(Great Job!!!!!!)


----------



## patbuck (Sep 28, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> The main thing to try and do is to be progressive now...use heavier weights for the same reps or the same weights for more reps. Try to generate more intensity and to be even more focused on every rep.
> 
> You can also change a few more of the exercises, or perhaps the order of exercises.
> 
> ...



Ok Thanks gopro, but I'm always doing progressive I think. I keep a log of each training and I always try to go up each time. If I go up too much and lose the form, I'll do a few rep with this new heavier weight and finish up the set with lighter. Let's say on an exercise of "3 x 6-8" ex:Benching, if I did 225lbs the previous time I was doing it on Power week, then I try 230lbs, l'll try to do 6 or 8 if I can only do 4 I will put lighter and finish up to 8.

I guest that's what you mean by progressive?


----------



## gopro (Sep 28, 2004)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Ok Thanks gopro, but I'm always doing progressive I think. I keep a log of each training and I always try to go up each time. If I go up too much and lose the form, I'll do a few rep with this new heavier weight and finish up the set with lighter. Let's say on an exercise of "3 x 6-8" ex:Benching, if I did 225lbs the previous time I was doing it on Power week, then I try 230lbs, l'll try to do 6 or 8 if I can only do 4 I will put lighter and finish up to 8.
> 
> I guest that's what you mean by progressive?



Yup, thats it, and as long as you continue doing that, then my program will continue to work optimally, as when you add progression with the variation that P/RR/S provides you have a continuous formula for growth.


----------



## bdmagnum (Sep 28, 2004)

GoPro and anyone else with advice,
I want to make sure I understand P/RR/S correctly.  I'm 41, 6'6", 240 lbs with about 15% bf.  I have been lifting pretty consistanly for about a year now with an occasional week off here and there.  I am currently at plateau and not noticing any increase in strength or size and want to try something new and different, hence P/RR/S.

From what I read, P/RR/P/S/P/RR/P/S for the first eight weeks would be ideal for bulk and strength.  During the Power week, each exercise should be 2-3 sets at 4-6 reps.  During the Rep Range week, each exercise should be 2-3 sets at 6-8, 8-10 and 10-12 reps.  And of course, the Shock week would consist of supersets and dropsets.

My routine would be as follows:

Mon- off
Tue- Chest, Delts, Abs
wed- Quads, Hams, Calves
Thu- off
Fri- Lats, Traps, Low Back, Abs
Sat- Bis, Tris, Forearms, Calves
Sun- off

Now for my questions.

1.  Is there any advantage or disadvantage to reversing the order (Tue- Bis, Tris, etc.; Wed- Lats, Traps, etc.)?  I would like to finish the week with chest .

2.  I usually ride the exercise bike for 30 minutes prior to lifting.  Is this good or bad and should I still do this?

3.  After the eight week cycle, do I start it over again or take a week off?

4.  Alot of examples state 2-3 sets.  Would it be better to just go with 3 sets for everything or 2 sets for power and 3 sets Range Rep (with 6-8, 8-10, 10-12 reps) for simplicity?

5.  Does the exercises in the links cover all the muscle groups in the routine? 

That's all I can think of now.  Any help would be greatly appriciated.

Thank you


----------



## gopro (Sep 28, 2004)

bdmagnum said:
			
		

> GoPro and anyone else with advice,
> I want to make sure I understand P/RR/S correctly.  I'm 41, 6'6", 240 lbs with about 15% bf.  I have been lifting pretty consistanly for about a year now with an occasional week off here and there.  I am currently at plateau and not noticing any increase in strength or size and want to try something new and different, hence P/RR/S.
> 
> From what I read, P/RR/P/S/P/RR/P/S for the first eight weeks would be ideal for bulk and strength.  During the Power week, each exercise should be 2-3 sets at 4-6 reps.  During the Rep Range week, each exercise should be 2-3 sets at 6-8, 8-10 and 10-12 reps.  And of course, the Shock week would consist of supersets and dropsets.
> ...



1-The bodypart split is not set in stone and can be adjusted to the individual. If you wish to finish the week with chest, come up with a split that will accomodate this. You also don't HAVE to put chest and delts together and could do chest/tris or chest/bis instead. This is up to the individual (or me if I am training the person personally    )

2-I don't believe in doing aerobic training before weight training. This just saps energy in my opinion, and will hinder the muscle building process. 5-10 minutes to warm up is ok, but beyond this is a negative. If you are looking to better control bodyfat, do cardio after, not before, training.

3-After the 8 week cycle above I would either stay out of the gym for a week or if thats too uncomfortable (some people just can't do this), maybe do a really light week with maybe 2 whole-body workouts just to get a pump.

4-As far as sets go don't exceed 10 sets for any large bodypart or 7-8 sets for a smaller bodypart.

5-I don't know if there is anything for traps, abs and calves in the basic routine posted but people have asked me about these and I have posted up routines for them in other places.

*Note: For rep range week the #s are 7-9, 10-12, 13-15.


----------



## bdmagnum (Sep 28, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> 1-The bodypart split is not set in stone and can be adjusted to the individual. If you wish to finish the week with chest, come up with a split that will accomodate this. You also don't HAVE to put chest and delts together and could do chest/tris or chest/bis instead. This is up to the individual (or me if I am training the person personally    )
> 
> 2-I don't believe in doing aerobic training before weight training. This just saps energy in my opinion, and will hinder the muscle building process. 5-10 minutes to warm up is ok, but beyond this is a negative. If you are looking to better control bodyfat, do cardio after, not before, training.
> 
> ...



Thanks GoPro,
I appreciate the info and will keep you informed.  Today, I'll start with 10 mins on the exercise bike, followed by the "Arms" workout and finish with 20 mins on the bike.  I'm getting excited in trying something different and look forward to the results, heard nothing but good things about the routine, can't wait.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

bdmagnum said:
			
		

> Thanks GoPro,
> I appreciate the info and will keep you informed.  Today, I'll start with 10 mins on the exercise bike, followed by the "Arms" workout and finish with 20 mins on the bike.  I'm getting excited in trying something different and look forward to the results, heard nothing but good things about the routine, can't wait.


Good luck!


----------



## bdmagnum (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good luck!



Thanks,
I just wanted to say that I have learned a great deal from everyone on this site.  Once again, Thank you for all the valuable information .


----------



## gopro (Sep 28, 2004)

bdmagnum said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> I just wanted to say that I have learned a great deal from everyone on this site.  Once again, Thank you for all the valuable information .



you are more than welcome...best of luck to you!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 28, 2004)

> 3-After the 8 week cycle above I would either stay out of the gym for a week or if thats too uncomfortable (some people just can't do this), maybe do a really light week with maybe 2 whole-body workouts just to get a pump


Gp would be refering to me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey GoPro-

Is there a P/RR/S nutrition thread on this forum?...I haven't found anything yet, however, I seem to make searches difficult...

Andrew


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Gp would be refering to me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, we know that taking the gym away from Tankster is like taking sex away from Sapphster...simply unacceptable!


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2004)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Hey GoPro-
> 
> Is there a P/RR/S nutrition thread on this forum?...I haven't found anything yet, however, I seem to make searches difficult...
> 
> Andrew



There is no "P/RR/S" diet, although you may have just given me an idea


----------



## bdmagnum (Sep 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, we know that taking the gym away from Tankster is like taking sex away from Sapphster...simply unacceptable!



I would think taking sex away from anyone is unacceptable


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, we know that taking the gym away from Tankster is like taking sex away from Sapphster...simply unacceptable!



 what is all this talk about taking sex away from ME!!    That is not even remotely humorous!!  My word... GP you of all people should know I would never joke about such a horror, life without sex!!      
Please never utter my name and  the phrase "no sex" in the same sentence again.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, we know that taking the gym away from Tankster is like taking sex away from Sapphster...simply unacceptable!


      
A no sex Saph.
***Tank passes out***


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2004)

bdmagnum said:
			
		

> I would think taking sex away from anyone is unacceptable



As you can see from the post just above from Sapphy...with her, its on a whole other level


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> A no sex Saph.
> ***Tank passes out***



And to awaken his good buddy Tank, gopro waves a slice of pizza by his nose...


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey GoPro-

Yes, I seem to remember you giving some help to forum members on their diet in a few threads...Wasn't sure if there was an official outline...I say go for it!...A P/RR/S diet would be great!...

Andrew


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2004)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Hey GoPro-
> 
> Yes, I seem to remember you giving some help to forum members on their diet in a few threads...Wasn't sure if there was an official outline...I say go for it!...A P/RR/S diet would be great!...
> 
> Andrew



Yeah, I have posted my own diet and help others with their's on occassion here at IM, but have not put together a P/RR/S plan, which could be an interesting scenario.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> A no sex Saph.
> ***Tank passes out***


And to awaken Tankie.. Saph waves her  in his face!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> As you can see from the post just above from Sapphy...with her, its on a whole other level


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> And to awaken Tankie.. Saph waves her  in his face!!



Yeah, that would awaken more than one part of his body... :bounce:


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2004)

Whats funny about this is Gp waves a slice of pizza, and Saphie is shaking a piz'za in front of me!!!!!!what to do what to do?????


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

Well?  What do you want more PIZZA or ????


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

Use the Team GOPRO in my sig!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2004)

I want more  while I eat pizza 


			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Well? What do you want more PIZZA or ????


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2004)

Doesn't this make you want to lick those letters off those leggs


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

>



With a pizza right on top...NOW we are talking heaven!


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey, those where my thoughts  
Well that's ok, I will share the pizza, but the  is all mine


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2004)

Besides Gopro,  you already have a girlfriend


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

RANDY!!!  I AM LAUGHING SO HARD NOW MY EYES ARE TEARING!!!!!        


You are hysterical!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

I was browsing other body building sites... and found THIS!!   

Who is this GP????  I thought I was your numero uno client????


----------



## gopro (Oct 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Besides Gopro,  you already have a girlfriend



Well, her T-shirt is rather accurate!


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2004)

I thought you might like that sapp 





			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> RANDY!!! I AM LAUGHING SO HARD NOW MY EYES ARE TEARING!!!!!
> 
> 
> You are hysterical!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

Well I did like it, you are funny! Aren't you gonna use the TEAM GOPRO that SF sent me???  The one in my sig?  You are the official link master!


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

Awwww thank you Sapphire, you are so good to me .

As for your logo...I would take you up on that offer, but since I am the link master, my Gopro letters have to represent a link.

Have you ever clicked it, the associated song helps to support the Gopro Name and what it stands for


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

How about using this pic in your sig???


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

I like this one much better


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I like this one much better


Ok so use that one!


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

Now what where you saying there Sapphire?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey P/RR/S experts.  On my shock week - chest  I was doing :
Cable crossovers and Incline bench as super sets and 
Incline flyes and dips as super sets.

I blew a cable and am not in a big hurry to replace it so was wondering what your recommendation would be on an exercise to replace the Cable crossovers ?  Hmmmmm guess I could do use just the one cable . Nah !!!! 

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

How about flat flyes instead of cable crossovers?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now what where you saying there Sapphire?


randy.. I have to say I am Very flattered having MY legs in YOUR sig!  VERY.VERY Flattered!!  Thank you.    You are a sweetie!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

As long as your on top Sapphire 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> How about flat flyes instead of cable crossovers?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> As long as your on top Sapphire


Hi HUN!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow that was a fast reply.....Hi sapphy  how are you?  Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 3, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Wow that was a fast reply.....Hi sapphy  how are you?  Hope you're having a good weekend.


Hi Randy!

I am good.  Yup the weekend is great, but it's back to work tommorow! Oh well   How bout u?

I had a great shock back and butt wo today... supersets are


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2004)

Glad to hear it Sapphire .
Me? Well I'm doing great thanks for askin.
Today is Tri and Bi day for me and am about ready to begin.

Now as far as your workout...better be careful of those supersets, they can sure bite .

 Now I have always wondered about this smiley... It is supposed to be crying, but why does it have a mustache?


----------



## PeterGunz (Oct 4, 2004)

I just started P/RR/S for the first time with my brother.  I have been lifting for about 5-6 years and this program is really hard for me to stick to.  I have never done a program with such low volume.  Is it ok to change, for example, the bicep workout to the same exercises but do 4 sets of each instead of only low single digits on the RR week?

Also, sometimes I like to throw in an extra chest or leg workout during the week, would this be a no-no in this program?


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2004)

Peter,

Gopro provides guidelines for the p/rr/s program, but this does not mean it is law. You most certainly can add and embellish the program to fit your specific needs. Most everyone modifies it in some way shape and form to fit their personal needs.


----------



## PeterGunz (Oct 5, 2004)

awsome.  I'm excited to try this out


----------



## gopro (Oct 5, 2004)

PeterGunz said:
			
		

> awsome.  I'm excited to try this out



Just remember that muscle is built on intensity, not volume.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 5, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Just remember that muscle is built on intensity, not volume.


hmmmmm, i like this quote!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2004)

But I still wouldn't trade it for my chicken quote


----------



## gopro (Oct 5, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> hmmmmm, i like this quote!!



LOL...you always have!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

That is a hard thing to realize.. I had that problem too.  BUT I learned.  Chris still doesn't get it, he does 5 sets of EVERYTHING ALWAYS.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Randy... how do like this tatoo, since you said you didn't like my leg tat??


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2004)

Saff...

You must have me confused with someone else.  How could I say I didn't like your leg tat when I'm using it in my signature? 

But now that you mention it, I like the new one much better.  Can I trade?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Saff...
> 
> You must have me confused with someone else.  How could I say I didn't like your leg tat when I'm using it in my signature?
> 
> But now that you mention it, I like the new one much better.  Can I trade?


Sure you can trade...   

BUT you said in a thread about tats that you would think my legs were "hot" if team gopro wasn't tatooed on the...  remember???


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Randy... how do like this tatoo, since you said you didn't like my leg tat??


heehee that was me    This one is MUCH better


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, but that was in a different context. 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sure you can trade...
> 
> 
> BUT you said in a thread about tats that you would think my legs were "hot" if team gopro wasn't tatooed on the... remember???


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 6, 2004)

What percent of my one rep max should I be using for power week? rep range? shock?


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2004)

Read THIS Jaim91

This article defines various methods as outlined by gopro, and the team of course . Don't make it harder than it is by dealing with percentages, basically just start with your heaviest rep and work from there depending on which method you select.  Although you can determine the percentages yourself if you like. 



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> What percent of my one rep max should I be using for power week? rep range? shock?


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 7, 2004)

Fair enough...though it would be nice. Thanks linkmaster


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

The pleasure is all mine Jaim91.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 7, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Fair enough...though it would be nice. Thanks linkmaster


Sapphire keeps an awesome journal on P/RR/Sh. plus posting her meals, that gives some sort of guideline[depending on your needs of course]


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

You are welcome to read my journal I post my WOs and diet... BUT I am not cutting.  My diet is more a maintance diet... I want to build muscles without getting fat.  Don't we all , right??    

BTW GP is my coach   He designs my workouts specifically for MY needs... my goals.. my build.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 8, 2004)

is there a link to your diet journal somewhere?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are welcome to read my journal I post my WOs and diet... BUT I am not cutting. My diet is more a maintance diet... I want to build muscles without getting fat. Don't we all , right??
> 
> BTW GP is my coach  He designs my workouts specifically for MY needs... my goals.. my build.


Morning Darling  

Would you happen to have any "Before" pics ? Before you started working out ? or Before P/RR/S ?

jaim  http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31684


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Darling
> 
> Would you happen to have any "Before" pics ? Before you started working out ? or Before P/RR/S ?
> 
> jaim  http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31684


Well.. not really.  I didn't take any..  I guess I should have.  I have regular pics of when I was way too skinny.  I could probably scan those.  I used to only run.. alot.  I didn't eat right.  I weighed 112 pounds!   10 pounds less than I do now.
Gp can confirm this.. I was never fat... just sorta skinny, untoned looking.  You know what I mean.  Chris tells me he see the changes in my body since we met, a little over a year ago. 
When I first started with GP, he didn't have me on P/RR/S, he didn't get me into that until we worked out about a year.
I will look for some pics... for YOU.

And Jaim91.... check out my journal and ask any questions you want.


----------



## ate50eggs (Oct 8, 2004)

*Hey*

Hey guys...I am pretty new to this stuff and have some questions and was wondering if you could help. I was looking at the P/RR/S cycle and this training split:



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> My training split is changed every 3 P/RR/S cycles, or every 9 weeks or so. My current, and favorite split is:
> 
> monday: chest/delts/abs
> tuesday: quads/hams/calves
> ...


 What I was wondering is which excercises correspond to lats, traps, lower back and forearms as they don't have a seperate section in the article. Thanks for the help!

  Jonah


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 8, 2004)

ate50eggs said:
			
		

> Hey guys...I am pretty new to this stuff and have some questions and was wondering if you could help. I was looking at the P/RR/S cycle and this training split:
> 
> What I was wondering is which excercises correspond to lats, traps, lower back and forearms as they don't have a seperate section in the article. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Jonah


Jonah ,

check this out http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=692338&postcount=265

And this http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Well.. not really. I didn't take any.. I guess I should have. I have regular pics of when I was way too skinny. I could probably scan those. I used to only run.. alot. I didn't eat right. I weighed 112 pounds!   10 pounds less than I do now.
> Gp can confirm this.. I was never fat... just sorta skinny, untoned looking. You know what I mean. Chris tells me he see the changes in my body since we met, a little over a year ago.
> When I first started with GP, he didn't have me on P/RR/S, he didn't get me into that until we worked out about a year.
> I will look for some pics... for YOU.
> ...


You're the best !!!


----------



## ate50eggs (Oct 8, 2004)

*Thanks*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jonah ,
> 
> check this out http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=692338&postcount=265
> 
> And this http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm


 Thanks a ton! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

Cute AVI ate50eggs!!


----------



## ate50eggs (Oct 8, 2004)

*Too cheesy?*



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Cute AVI ate50eggs!!


 Baby, I got a cute everything...


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh really???


----------



## ate50eggs (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh really???


 You betcha...if you need testimonials, lemme know


----------



## gopro (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey! Watch the "funny stuff" in my thread (unless I start it!).


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry Gp!


----------



## ate50eggs (Oct 12, 2004)

*Does this seem right?*

So, I started this workout and the Twin Peak's Carb Cycling Part II for Bulking & Lifestyle about 18 days ago and have gone from around 222 lbs to 232 lbs. Not sure what my body fat percentage was before or now, but my abs are much more defined then they were...

 10 lbs in 2 and a half weeks...does that seem right? 

 Not that I am complaining of course.


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

Sapphy, what you going to be for Halloween?
Inquiry minds wanna know


----------



## gopro (Oct 12, 2004)

ate50eggs said:
			
		

> So, I started this workout and the Twin Peak's Carb Cycling Part II for Bulking & Lifestyle about 18 days ago and have gone from around 222 lbs to 232 lbs. Not sure what my body fat percentage was before or now, but my abs are much more defined then they were...
> 
> 10 lbs in 2 and a half weeks...does that seem right?
> 
> Not that I am complaining of course.



I guess the combination of these two programs are just working significantly well for you! Keep it up!


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

Should I add that bulking program to my links Gopro? 

But I think he gained that amount so quickly by eating 50 eggs


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sapphy, what you going to be for Halloween?
> Inquiry minds wanna know


Not sure yet.... still trying to decide,  any suggestions?

and Randy FYI Halloween is SOMEONE'S birthday.... not saying who, BUT it's not me and he's BIG and STRONG!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

ate50eggs said:
			
		

> Baby, I got a cute everything...


One more... Well I hope so since you ARE a stud muffin!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY ​GOPRO!!!​​​​


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

I think you should be a sexy little devil...    
This way I won't feel guilty for my thoughts about you


----------



## gopro (Oct 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY ​GOPRO!!!​​​​



Wow, that was awesome, but I still have a couple of more weeks to hold onto my 35th year on this planet! But a HUGE thanks for my early B-Day post


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2004)

Sapphire just wants to make sure nobody forgets .
Isn't she such a good friend?

Don't know what to get you for your birthday though Gopro since it falls on Halloween...  A cake or a pumkin 


Randy


----------



## gopro (Oct 13, 2004)

Sapphire is the BEST!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 14, 2004)

to my awesome coach!!!  

Randy, get GP a pumpkin.. he won't eat cake.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> to my awesome coach!!!
> 
> Randy, get GP a pumpkin.. he won't eat cake.


i bet he likes pie though!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i bet he likes pie though!!!!!


I like pie.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I like pie.


oh yea!!!!!! i like pie also!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

Gopro will have to get his own pie... 

I'm to busy trying to get myself a piece. (Of pie that is)


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

Nope GP wouldn't try any pie either.


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2004)

I guess that would depend on the flavor of pie Sapphire


----------



## gopro (Oct 17, 2004)

On my birthday I will eat...trust me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> On my birthday I will eat...trust me!!



Jamie doesn't count GP!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Jamie doesn't count GP!!



But the friend she will bring home as a gift will...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey guys


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey guys


Hey Pete, computer probs fixed!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 19, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> But the friend she will bring home as a gift will...


AND then unfortunately you will wake up!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey guys


Hello HANDSOME!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Pffft  Yeah right....
The insurance company want a detailed list of what happened to my puter so the guy that i got it off has been givin me the run around. So i am getting a spare from him this weekend, that should help a bit.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hello HANDSOME!!


grrrrrrrr..... hello sexy lady


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> AND then unfortunately you will wake up!!!


And then do it all over again 

Was that Rissole I seen in here...  Greetings my friend


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello Randy, Love the new avi


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Rissole.... Sometimes I just have to let my hair down 

Actually it's Gopros P/RR/S program... Somehow it's making my hair grow too


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Thanks Rissole.... Sometimes I just have to let my hair down
> 
> Actually it's Gopros P/RR/S program... Somehow it's making my hair grow too



Dude, that new TEAM GOPRO in your sig is freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> And then do it all over again



Damn right my friend. I need a short nap after satisfying both women


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Doesn't it really suck though when you finally wake up?    





			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Damn right my friend. I need a short nap after satisfying both women


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Gopro... I appreciate that. I wanted to use something HOT! 
And if you click it you still get the motivating Rocky Theme 


			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Dude, that new TEAM GOPRO in your sig is freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Thanks Gopro... I appreciate that. I wanted to use something HOT!
> And if you click it you still get the motivating Rocky Theme



So cool!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> And if you click it you still get the motivating Rocky Theme


Ahhh yes.... that....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Damn right my friend. I need a short nap after satisfying both women


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Come on Sapphire, let Gopro dream in peace 
And when he's done dreamin he can hand a couple
0f those over to me ... 

But wait, I don't want seconds


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


Ha ha.... i agree Saph....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Come on Sapphire, let Gopro dream in peace
> And when he's done dreamin he can hand a couple
> 0f those over to me ...
> 
> But wait, I don't want seconds




He's dreaming all right!


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah... a blokes gotta dream ya know


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> He's dreaming all right!



Don't doubt me...its already happened...twice!


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah we know Gopro, but your dreams don't count buddy


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah we know Gopro, but your dreams don't count buddy



Actually reality Randy...back a few years ago I had a "very open minded" girlfriend that "encouraged" that sort of thing. Man, I miss her!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Don't doubt me...its already happened...twice!


    
big deal, who hasn't???  College was a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> big deal, who hasn't???  College was a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL...more like 1996-1998 in lovely San Diego California! Beautiful girl, beautiful place, beautiful attitude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

But I'm closer


----------



## KarlW (Nov 3, 2004)

*RR week*

Gopro, I read through half the thread for the answer but decided it would be easier to ask considering how long this thread has become, ........sooo....apologies if the answer is already buried here somewhere.

In RR week,

Is it:

Set 1: 7-10 reps
Set 2: 11-15 reps
Set 3: 16-20 reps

(FOR EVERY EXERCISE?????) (I know you can do 4 sets also!)

OR Is it:

Main lifts (bench etc) Sets 1,2 and 3: 7-10 reps
secondary lifts sets 1,2 and 3 :11-15 reps
other lifts sets 1,2 and 3 16-20 reps


Basically what I'm asking is, in RR week do you vary the reps in every set for every exercise?

cheers
Karl


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2004)

Karl,

This should answer that question for you...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16302

Most of gopros training material and information can be found in my links...


----------



## KarlW (Nov 3, 2004)

It says:

1.  Set 1:  Load your weight so that you can lift as heavy as possible to achieve 7-10 reps.
2.  Set 2:  Lower your weight so that you can lift as heavy as possible to achieve 11-15 reps.

3.  Set 3:  Lower your weight so that you can lift as heavy as possible to achieve 16- 20 reps.

OK sounds like I vary the reps for each set of every exercise. But Gopros notes at the start of this thread has:

CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
- Pullover...2 x 12-15

So....within each exercise the reps stay the same????

Can you see the difference I'm talking about. May seem trivial but I'd like to know Gopros intent for the P/RR/S cycle.

Karl


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> It says:
> 
> 1.  Set 1:  Load your weight so that you can lift as heavy as possible to achieve 7-10 reps.
> 2.  Set 2:  Lower your weight so that you can lift as heavy as possible to achieve 11-15 reps.
> ...



I see what you are asking, and with the basic RR program you want to use a specific rep range for each MOVEMENT. So, for chest it might be...

exercise #1: bench press...3 x 6-8
exercise #2: incline press...3 x 9-12
exercise #3: cable crossover...3 x 13-15

Now, I have advanced schemes as well for RR, which include more varied ranges and changing the range WITHIN THE SAME MOVEMENT, but for your purposes, do it like I wrote above.


----------



## easyb (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey GoPro, This sounds good, but I don't have access to a smith or cable crossover or a dip machine, so what could i sub in for those exercises that involve those machines? Also I have seen a couple of threads that oppose chest/tris on same day. That is what I currently do. I am wondering if I can still keep that for your program. Example I do a 4 day split: MON-chest/tri
                       Tues- back/bi
                       Wed-off
                       Thur-leg/ab
                       Fri-shoulder
can I keep this routine with p/rr/p/rr/s?    many many Thanks


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Gopro,  maybe you can modify my doc to clear up this confusion and maybe add reference to the advanced routines you're referring to as well?????   

Well if you have time anyway.


----------



## kimberlieeadie (Nov 15, 2004)

*weights and cardio*

What do you think of cardio work through out a weights program for someone who is training for fatloss? or is it more benificial to leave cardio at the end of a weights program or different day altogether.


----------



## kimberlieeadie (Nov 15, 2004)

What do you think of cardio training through out a weights pogram for fatloss? or is it more benificial to leave cardio at the end of a program or a different day altogether.


----------



## Decosta (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi, newbie here..

Finally got around to doing P/RR/S and started off today with Power on the tris, biceps and forearms.

It was more of an experiment, trying to find out what weights I could handle, but I ended up doing.

Triceps

Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
Cable Rope Overhead Tricep Extension (this one hurt alot)
Skull Crushers (If I'm thinking of the right one)

I then finished off with some Bench Dips

Bi's
---

Barbell Curl
Close-Grip EZ Bar Curl
Alternate Hammer Curl (alternate dumbbells)

Then finally forearms..

At first, I couldn't feel anything and I thought I was doing them wrong.

Palms-Up Barbell Wrist Curl Over A Bench
Reverse Cable Curl
Reverse Barbell Curl


The end result was that by the time I got back to my desk to eat my dinner, my fork wouldn't keep still and I had to temp hold it with my other hand..

Next time I'm going to work legs


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Nov 22, 2004)

I also just started this routine. After going through the motions for about 3 months, this program has gave me some renewed focus.

Thanks, GoPro.


----------



## KarlW (Nov 23, 2004)

Is there somewhere around here where users have posted there P/RR/S routines or specific exercises (particularly for shock week)? I mean like a central page with everyone's ideas?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 23, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Is there somewhere around here where users have posted there P/RR/S routines or specific exercises (particularly for shock week)? I mean like a central page with everyone's ideas?


we mainly follow this outline, you can tweak things to your needs, what exactly do you need?
http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html


----------



## KarlW (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Tank, I've been doing P/RR/S and have thought up my own exercises and superset workouts for Shock week to change things around from time to time but I was just wondering if such a thread or page existed where we could post ideas. When the time comes (like after 9 weeks + a week off) to change to different exercises we could refer to the page for ideas. 
It might consist for example, of exercise combinations that have worked really well for people but others may not have thought of.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 23, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Hi Tank, I've been doing P/RR/S and have thought up my own exercises and superset workouts for Shock week to change things around from time to time but I was just wondering if such a thread or page existed where we could post ideas. When the time comes (like after 9 weeks + a week off) to change to different exercises we could refer to the page for ideas.
> It might consist for example, of exercise combinations that have worked really well for people but others may not have thought of.


Eric[Gp] is working on a whole series of articles and a website just for p/rr/sh.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2004)

And everyone used to laugh at the Link Master for wanting to introduce articles about P/RR/S


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

easyb said:
			
		

> Hey GoPro, This sounds good, but I don't have access to a smith or cable crossover or a dip machine, so what could i sub in for those exercises that involve those machines? Also I have seen a couple of threads that oppose chest/tris on same day. That is what I currently do. I am wondering if I can still keep that for your program. Example I do a 4 day split: MON-chest/tri
> Tues- back/bi
> Wed-off
> Thur-leg/ab
> ...



If you do not have those pieces of equipment then you simply have to work with what is available to you. All smith exercises can be done with free weights, so don't worry there. Substitute flyes for cables and do regular dips instead of dip machine.

Yes, you can keep the program you have for P/RR/P/RR/S. The exact bodypart split you use is a very individual thing.


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Gopro,  maybe you can modify my doc to clear up this confusion and maybe add reference to the advanced routines you're referring to as well?????
> 
> Well if you have time anyway.



Time? What is that and where can I get some!


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

kimberlieeadie said:
			
		

> What do you think of cardio training through out a weights pogram for fatloss? or is it more benificial to leave cardio at the end of a program or a different day altogether.



Do cardio right after the weights or first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. Yes, some cardio should be utilized along with weight training when fat loss is a goal.


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

Decosta said:
			
		

> The end result was that by the time I got back to my desk to eat my dinner, my fork wouldn't keep still and I had to temp hold it with my other hand..
> 
> Next time I'm going to work legs



Cool!


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

Ralph Wiggum said:
			
		

> I also just started this routine. After going through the motions for about 3 months, this program has gave me some renewed focus.
> 
> Thanks, GoPro.



Great to hear. You are more than welcome!


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Hi Tank, I've been doing P/RR/S and have thought up my own exercises and superset workouts for Shock week to change things around from time to time but I was just wondering if such a thread or page existed where we could post ideas. When the time comes (like after 9 weeks + a week off) to change to different exercises we could refer to the page for ideas.
> It might consist for example, of exercise combinations that have worked really well for people but others may not have thought of.



And feel free to start a thread like this, and then my famous linkmaster, Randy, will eventually incorporate it into his group of P/RR/S links. If you start a thread, I'm sure people will join in with their own ideas.


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Eric[Gp] is working on a whole series of articles and a website just for p/rr/sh.



True dat!


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html


Nice routines but you need very few sets to say the least. I maybe give it a shot but double the sets. Habits I guess. You definitely know what you're doing looking at your avatar but I don't trust it would work for me. Should I double the sets or give your exact routine a shot? I know that's pretty intense so it would require less sets and what not but that few? Thanks for the advice...


----------



## gopro (Nov 25, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Nice routines but you need very few sets to say the least. I maybe give it a shot but double the sets. Habits I guess. You definitely know what you're doing looking at your avatar but I don't trust it would work for me. Should I double the sets or give your exact routine a shot? I know that's pretty intense so it would require less sets and what not but that few? Thanks for the advice...



No, if you are going to double the sets, expect half the results. The only way I would recommend anyone to double the sets is if they are on steroids, or they can train, eat and sleep, without having to work or go to school. Adding one or two sets is ok at the most, but if you are doing even that you have not learned how to truly train that intensely yet.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> No, if you are going to double the sets, expect half the results. The only way I would recommend anyone to double the sets is if they are on steroids, or they can train, eat and sleep, without having to work or go to school. Adding one or two sets is ok at the most, but if you are doing even that you have not learned how to truly train that intensely yet.


I trained 4 clients today that all thought they knew what intensity was, so i dropped their wieghts and they were all cryin like babies by the end


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2004)

How are you training them Rissole?  P/RR/S


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm starting RR next week..  I've gone 2 weeks of Power so far.
I'm working my major muscle groups twice a week.  I have been doing a 3 day split program at the moment.  It seems to be working very well...except for all the Holiday food.. I feel like a stuffed cow now.


----------



## gopro (Nov 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I trained 4 clients today that all thought they knew what intensity was, so i dropped their wieghts and they were all cryin like babies by the end



Good job Rizster!! Hey, I did not know you were doing personal training!?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> How are you training them Rissole?  P/RR/S


I use the guy who owns the gym's programmes but i use good tempos and very strict on form. Not like the guy who owns the gym....



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Good job Rizster!! Hey, I did not know you were doing personal training!?


I just fill in his clients occasionally, they all want me when we're done though..
I will be using P/RR/S when i finish getting my ticket and open my own gym later next year


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2004)

Sounds good Rissole... Yes, form is always the first and most important step for beginners. But hell, I've seen advanced lifters using lousy form as well. Many will try to show off by tossing on to much weight then they can chew just to show off in front of others.. Then their form takes a nose dive. 

Sounds great to hear of your goal in owning a gym by next year. To bad you're so far away Rissole, I would pay you a visit.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> No, if you are going to double the sets, expect half the results. The only way I would recommend anyone to double the sets is if they are on steroids, or they can train, eat and sleep, without having to work or go to school. Adding one or two sets is ok at the most, but if you are doing even that you have not learned how to truly train that intensely yet.


I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the advice gopro. As far as training intensely I thought that was the only way to train...


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I use the guy who owns the gym's programmes but i use good tempos and very strict on form. Not like the guy who owns the gym....
> 
> 
> I just fill in his clients occasionally, they all want me when we're done though..
> I will be using P/RR/S when i finish getting my ticket and open my own gym later next year



A gym in beautiful Australia?! Hmmm, I may have to move an be a partner


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the advice gopro. As far as training intensely I thought that was the only way to train...



You are welcome!

And yes, its the only way to train, but some people's definition of intensity is actually turning off their cell phone while working out


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You are welcome!
> 
> And yes, its the only way to train, but some people's definition of intensity is actually turning off their cell phone while working out


LMAO at the truth!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> LMAO at the truth!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah cell phones piss me off too.. 
Especially all the morons you see with them glued to their head while driving.
You will either see them driving 20 miles under the speed limit or turning right in front of you and cutting you off cause they couldn't turn their head to see if you were there cause of the stupid cell phone. I seriously think they should ban them from being aloud while driving.

But while in gyms or book stores, grocery stores, or even in class, those that don't turn them off are very rude in my mind.  Well Grocery stores I guess its no biggie, but you know what I am trying to say.   Let's replace grocery store with library.


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah cell phones piss me off too..
> Especially all the morons you see with them glued to their head while driving.
> You will either see them driving 20 miles under the speed limit or turning right in front of you and cutting you off cause they couldn't turn their head to see if you were there cause of the stupid cell phone. I seriously think they should ban them from being aloud while driving.
> 
> But while in gyms or book stores, grocery stores, or even in class, those that don't turn them off are very rude in my mind.  Well Grocery stores I guess its no biggie, but you know what I am trying to say.   Let's replace grocery store with library.



I recently saw someone curling with one hand and talking on his cell with the other at my gym. After about ten reps he switched hands.

Utterly pathetic!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> A gym in beautiful Australia?! Hmmm, I may have to move an be a partner


Well come on then..... You and me together would have the best most sort after gym in Oz 



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> I recently saw someone curling with one hand and talking on his cell with the other at my gym. After about ten reps he switched hands.
> 
> Utterly pathetic!


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I recently saw someone curling with one hand and talking on his cell with the other at my gym. After about ten reps he switched hands.
> 
> Utterly pathetic!


Geeze Rissole...Didn't anyone teach you to phone your pizza order in after the workout is done


----------



## Rissole (Nov 29, 2004)

Its all about prioritys Randass.....


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, I suppose you are right about that one Rissole 

I'll go a long with that as long as you share the pizza with me 



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Its all about prioritys Randass.....


----------



## KarlW (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Rissole you talkin' Sydney?

Things I take into the gym:
>towel
>water bottle
>notepad
>belt (depending)
>car keys


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Well come on then..... You and me together would have the best most sort after gym in Oz



I would actually consider this if my family would accept me moving so far away!


----------



## delanstar (Nov 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html


 Hello, this workout routine was suggested to me by someone on the new members board, i'm curious to know, where do i begin with this all?


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2004)

delanstar,

The best place to begin is in the gym 


Hey...that sounds like a good sig...   
"The best place to begin your day is in the gym"   

Or maybe a bumber sticker.


----------



## gopro (Dec 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> delanstar,
> 
> The best place to begin is in the gym
> 
> ...



I was going to tell the above poster to begin by reading all of your links, but it seems you have resigned as linkmaster and as a Team GP member


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

Gopro,

One thing you must learn is to never under estimate the "Link Master!"
Try scrolling down using the signature scroll bar on the right my friend before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I would actually consider this if my family would accept me moving so far away!


Sweet, i'll set up and get big enough so i can pay for them all to come over here.... then you won't be so far away


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Gopro,
> 
> One thing you must learn is to never under estimate the "Link Master!"
> Try scrolling down using the signature scroll bar on the right my friend before jumping to conclusions.


Try removing some space Randy.... its a long way to scroll....


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Try removing some space Randy.... its a long way to scroll....


That's what a roller mouse is for Rissole... Come on, if you can build 6,8 or 9 pack abs, you can scroll down 3 inches  Think of it as a finger workout 

Not only that if you click the bottom of the vertical scrollbar with your mouse, the Gopro logo and links pop right up 

I purposely buried it, but that is only temporary for the Holiday Season.
Even Gopro can honor the Holidays


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That's what a roller mouse is for Rissole... Come on, if you can build 6,8 or 9 pack abs, you can scroll down 3 inches  Think of it as a finger workout
> 
> Not only that if you click the bottom of the vertical scrollbar with your mouse, the Gopro logo and links pop right up
> 
> ...


Screw the holidays dude, lifes only meaning is Team Gopro and P/RR/S training systems, the promotion, future and world domination thereof...!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like you've been celebrating already Rissole   
Either that or Gopro's kicking some green stamps your way 

Don't get me wrong, I love supporting gopro and his cause... but I have other passions as well  

Plus Santa brings me toys if I put his sleigh in front of Gopro's Logo 



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Screw the holidays dude, lifes only meaning is Team Gopro and P/RR/S training systems, the promotion, future and world domination thereof...!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've been celebrating already Rissole
> Either that or Gopro's kicking some green stamps your way
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love supporting gopro and his cause... but I have other passions as well
> ...


You fool..... I AM SANTA....!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice try Rissole, but you're to damn skinny to be Santa    
Santa don't have 8 pack abs, cause Mrs. Clause feeds him to damn well


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmmm, i is pretty flat right now, w8 till you see the pics after this weekend....
I'll prove it


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

You mean like this Rissole  

Yeah I guess you are Santa


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2004)

How'd ya get that.....  its a bust


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Gopro,
> 
> One thing you must learn is to never under estimate the "Link Master!"
> Try scrolling down using the signature scroll bar on the right my friend before jumping to conclusions.



LOL...you got me there!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sweet, i'll set up and get big enough so i can pay for them all to come over here.... then you won't be so far away



But you need ME to get that big! Hmmm, I can tell my family, "Hey, don't worry...I'm just a plane ride away. Yes, its a 14 hour plane ride, but thats still just a plane ride!"


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

I would rather pay for Sapphire or JBO to fly over ...they're prettier


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> But you need ME to get that big! Hmmm, I can tell my family, "Hey, don't worry...I'm just a plane ride away. Yes, its a 14 hour plane ride, but thats still just a plane ride!"


Its your training system that will get us that big, then US together = world domination 

J'Bo for me, Saph for Eric and we're right, they will want to pay for their own plan tickets to "join" in with us


----------



## gopro (Dec 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Its your training system that will get us that big, then US together = world domination
> 
> J'Bo for me, Saph for Eric and we're right, they will want to pay for their own plan tickets to "join" in with us



yes...Yes...YES!!! World Domination!! I like it!!!  :bounce: 

And also very good plan to include the females...we do need queens if we are to be KINGS!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Eric... you and Rissy are ALREADY kings in MY mind!!    

Randy too for that matter!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2004)

Now ya hear that boys? 

All I can say is neener neener neener..... she loves me too  
That was sweet Sapphire...thank you.  You know you are always my queen.



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Eric... you and Rissy are ALREADY kings in MY mind!!
> 
> Randy too for that matter!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now ya hear that boys?
> 
> All I can say is neener neener neener..... she loves me too
> That was sweet Sapphire...thank you.  You know you are always my queen.



Yeah Yeah, but she loves me most...plus, I've had a chance to kiss her beautiful face and hug her beautiful body...awwww, don't hate the player, hate the game!


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

You dreamed of Sapphire loving you most, but then you woke up  
And you can't compare kissing your dog and hugging Rissole to Sapphire as much as you would like to. 

As for hating....well, I'm a lover not a hater 

p.s. She loves me most  




			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Yeah Yeah, but she loves me most...plus, I've had a chance to kiss her beautiful face and hug her beautiful body...awwww, don't hate the player, hate the game!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> You dreamed of Sapphire loving you most, but then you woke up
> And you can't compare kissing your dog and hugging Rissole to Sapphire as much as you would like to.
> 
> As for hating....well, I'm a lover not a hater
> ...


pffft.....  Dreamer.....


----------



## gopro (Dec 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> pffft.....  Dreamer.....



Hehehehe...yup!

Love ya Randy, but you can confirm with Sapphy on this one


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hehehehe...yup!
> 
> Love ya Randy, but you can confirm with Sapphy on this one


Even if your story is true Gopro, once Sapphire experiences my kiss and hugs, yours will be easily forgotten


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Eric... you and Rissy are ALREADY kings in MY mind!!
> 
> Randy too for that matter!!


hmmmm, tossed to the curb once again!!!! no love for Tank


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sapphire don't like Tank cause Tank never says hi to me.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sapphire don't like Tank cause Tank never says hi to me.


  here ya go randy    
j/k, i have been doing some soul searching as of late, but i'm coming around!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's ok Tank...
I forgive ya. 

We all have moments in our life where we sometimes forget about the friends around us, but generally do come around and realize it. 

So how's the family, the holidays, and your workouts been treating ya? I never hear much about the Tank?

I only have a few days since I will be in your area..  Maybe I can stop in for a cookie and some milk.


----------



## gopro (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Even if your story is true Gopro, once Sapphire experiences my kiss and hugs, yours will be easily forgotten



Well, just let me know when you get that done, and then we'll see...

...flash foward to the year 2036...


Still haven't gotten that hug and kiss from Sapphy yet, huh?    Ok, I'll wait


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> hmmmm, tossed to the curb once again!!!! no love for Tank


Baby..... get over it......


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Baby..... get over it......


      
hey santa how you doin


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Tankus....!! I'm bored shitless... being Santa was a blast though


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey!...there is only one Santa gentleman, and that is ME!    Hoe Hoe Hoe


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 9, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hey!...there is only one Santa gentleman, and that is ME!    Hoe Hoe Hoe


Randys a hoe!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Tankus....!! I'm bored shitless... being Santa was a blast though


Glad to hear the Santa thing went well, i to am playing Santa for the school i work at, that suit is gonna be hotter then heck  but anything for the kids and teachers, they all rock..
on another note....
please keep in touch on your plans for the trip to the states!!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Wanna Be Santas


----------



## brogers (Dec 13, 2004)

I was just curious if Rack Deadlifts were supposed to be executed with stiff-legs.  I did them today with stiff legs for my back workout and found that it really got my hams better than anything else, so I thought I might be wrong.  Should they be executed like a regular deadlift just going down to the rack instead of the floor?  Sorry if this a dumb question or already been answered, I couldn't sort through 15 pages.  I'm rather unfamiliar with lower back workouts other than the basic deadlift.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 13, 2004)

Maybe Westside could be combined with P/RR/S, and then the volume lowered.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 13, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, just let me know when you get that done, and then we'll see...
> 
> ...flash foward to the year 2036...
> 
> ...


Hmmm...  let's see how to answer this one.....    

Yup... it's true Randy, GP and I have shared a hug and kiss or two.    
He is a GREAT kisser and has a body a girl likes to hug, BIG and hard. Don't go there...    

I love GP and you Randy and Ris and Tank... all sweet adorable HOT guys!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2004)

But Sapphire....I want to share a hug and kiss with you too


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 13, 2004)

Awww.. thanks Randy!  Here's a BIG !!  

BTW I am santa... please see my avi!


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks Sapphire...nice virtual kiss ...
Now can I have a real one ?

Ahhhh yes, you are a cute little santa-ett aren't ya...    
I guess I will have to sit on your lap and tell you what I want for Christmas


----------



## gopro (Dec 14, 2004)

brogers said:
			
		

> I was just curious if Rack Deadlifts were supposed to be executed with stiff-legs.  I did them today with stiff legs for my back workout and found that it really got my hams better than anything else, so I thought I might be wrong.  Should they be executed like a regular deadlift just going down to the rack instead of the floor?  Sorry if this a dumb question or already been answered, I couldn't sort through 15 pages.  I'm rather unfamiliar with lower back workouts other than the basic deadlift.



No it should not be done with stiff legs. Bend the legs as you normally would, but obviously the range of motion is less.


----------



## gopro (Dec 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  let's see how to answer this one.....
> 
> Yup... it's true Randy, GP and I have shared a hug and kiss or two.
> He is a GREAT kisser and has a body a girl likes to hug, BIG and hard. Don't go there...
> ...



Sooooooooooo diplomatic of you...but c'mon, aside from Chris, I am your next most special man...right?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 14, 2004)

Of course GP!!      You are my hero!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Of course GP!!      You are my hero!


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

>



Don't hate...appreciate...


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Don't hate...appreciate...


oh, i do, i appreciate her avatars....    ......


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> oh, i do, i appreciate her avatars....    ......



Yeah, gotta fully agree with you there!! You should see her in person...YOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWZAAA!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

>


A bit too much Tankie????    
I love you too Hun!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yeah, gotta fully agree with you there!! You should see her in person...YOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWZAAA!


Right back at ya... Coach!  

I am off to do that BRUTAL leg workout you gave me.... I am scared...


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> oh, i do, i appreciate her avatars....    ......


Why thank you Tank.. I am blushing.


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Right back at ya... Coach!
> 
> I am off to do that BRUTAL leg workout you gave me.... I am scared...



   To you, and make sure not to     during the workout!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2004)

Whats wrong with 'n durin your workout....??
I almost did yesterday, Single leg press then extensions then squats.....


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with 'n durin your workout....??
> I almost did yesterday, Single leg press then extensions then squats.....



Barfing is bad because you may lose some yet to be digested protein


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the good news is I did NOT ... the better news is I had an AWESOME WO!!!   New PR for LLCs.. 100 pounds!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2004)

Go Saph 

Hey Eric, Yesterday i worked chest and tris. My training partner has a fairly poor chest and we are both pretty happy with our tris so i opted to do; 4 sets inc db press, 3 sets of dips and 3 sets of flat flys (great pump after and posing was fun ) Then i hooked up just 3 sets on tris, 2 skulls with H bar and 1 set of rope pushdowns. I was surprised at the great pump in the tri's after.
Do you think that was a good plan or not??
I was also wondering what you thought about post workout a high carb shake rather than low carb shake and grits, it's more convenient.....


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Go Saph
> 
> Hey Eric, Yesterday i worked chest and tris. My training partner has a fairly poor chest and we are both pretty happy with our tris so i opted to do; 4 sets inc db press, 3 sets of dips and 3 sets of flat flys (great pump after and posing was fun ) Then i hooked up just 3 sets on tris, 2 skulls with H bar and 1 set of rope pushdowns. I was surprised at the great pump in the tri's after.
> Do you think that was a good plan or not??
> I was also wondering what you thought about post workout a high carb shake rather than low carb shake and grits, it's more convenient.....



What you did with chest and tris was perfect. 3 sets will hit the tris just fine if done with true intensity.   

A high carb shake after training is perfectly fine. Again


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Go Saph
> 
> Hey Eric, Yesterday i worked chest and tris. My training partner has a fairly poor chest and we are both pretty happy with our tris so i opted to do; 4 sets inc db press, 3 sets of dips and 3 sets of flat flys (great pump after and posing was fun ) Then i hooked up just 3 sets on tris, 2 skulls with H bar and 1 set of rope pushdowns. I was surprised at the great pump in the tri's after.
> Do you think that was a good plan or not??
> I was also wondering what you thought about post workout a high carb shake rather than low carb shake and grits, it's more convenient.....


Thanks Ris!!  You too!


----------



## kurjak (Jan 3, 2005)

I was wondering how effective this exercise would be on a 17 year old's body? 

 I'am currently 6"1 @ 190-195 pounds. Ideally I would like to turn all the fat that I have on myself, into muscle. 

 One last question: which time of exercises should I avoid, in order to prevent stunted growth. I have heard many rumors on what to do/what not to do, but I would just like to verify with you guys. 

 Thanks for the help.


----------



## gopro (Jan 3, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> I was wondering how effective this exercise would be on a 17 year old's body?
> 
> I'am currently 6"1 @ 190-195 pounds. Ideally I would like to turn all the fat that I have on myself, into muscle.
> 
> ...



For a 17 year old I do not advocate the use of the shock week just yet. However, switching off between P and RR week is excellent. And just remember, in order to transform yourself from fat to muscle you will also need to be eating properly.

There are no specific exercises you need to avoid at your age. The most important thing for you to do is to always use proper form and lift weights that allow you a minimum of 6 reps.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Jan 3, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> I was wondering how effective this exercise would be on a 17 year old's body?
> 
> I'am currently 6"1 @ 190-195 pounds. Ideally I would like to turn all the fat that I have on myself, into muscle.
> 
> ...


fyi - fat cells dont turn into muscle...its muscle that helps burn off fat


----------



## kurjak (Jan 3, 2005)

BruiseKnee said:
			
		

> fyi - fat cells dont turn into muscle...its muscle that helps burn off fat


  Yeah i'am pretty new at this stuff, but I seriously want to learn. 

 Gopro, would you have a recommendation on what I should be eating? Or if you can just list some sources that tell me what to do. That would be great. As for the power week, i'am going to start that tonight.

  Edit: 

  Ok, I took gopro's schedule from the first page. It seems to fit in quite nicely. 

   monday: chest/delts/abs
   tuesday: quads/hams/calves
   wednesday: off
   thursday: lats/traps/low back/abs
   friday: bis/tris/forearms/calves
   saturday: 0ff
   sunday: off

  However, I have some questions: 

  1) What is "power" week exaclty? 
  2) Is there a site or something, that explains how to get the proper form for each one of these excerises?
  3) From the articile I dont see how I should work out by abs, what should I be doing for those? 

 Sorry for all the stupid questions, but i'am really trying to comprehend all of this info, and would like to know, so I dont get hurt.


----------



## patbuck (Jan 4, 2005)

*My training for 2005 january until april*

Hey guys, I have attach the training I'm planing on doing from now until april.
What do you think of it?

I'm not sure if I'm doing enough, this trainning is 4 days a week, I will be doing cardio 3 times a week. 
I want to lean a little without losing muscle.. like everyone I guess.
I have been doing PR, RR, SS since july 2004. I gained 1 inch bicep, and I'm now benching 245lbs when I started I was doing 225lbs...
I got pretty good gain so far... Thanks to Gopro for he's great advise.


----------



## gopro (Jan 4, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> Yeah i'am pretty new at this stuff, but I seriously want to learn.
> 
> Gopro, would you have a recommendation on what I should be eating? Or if you can just list some sources that tell me what to do. That would be great. As for the power week, i'am going to start that tonight.
> 
> ...



-POWER WEEK is simply a week for heavy compound movements (mostly) in the 4-6 rep range (in the basic program). It is meant to build plenty of strength and will target specific high threshold muscle fibers.
-I'm sure there is a site like that...put up a post about that and I'm sure someone will give you a lead. Otherwise you can get a good book on basic bodybuilding like Arnolds Encyclopedia.
-I do not generally include abs into a P/RR/S format, except for the very advanced. For now just do crunches and reverse crunches or straight leg lifts for abs twice per week.


----------



## gopro (Jan 4, 2005)

patbuck said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I have attach the training I'm planing on doing from now until april.
> What do you think of it?
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm doing enough, this trainning is 4 days a week, I will be doing cardio 3 times a week.
> ...




Good gains so far. Keep up the great work!


----------



## kurjak (Jan 5, 2005)

I have tried to google these but came up with nothing: 

 What is a "Skull Crush" 
 And what is a CG Bench Press

 Also in your program you mention working out the forearms, how would you do this?


----------



## gopro (Jan 5, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> I have tried to google these but came up with nothing:
> 
> What is a "Skull Crush"
> And what is a CG Bench Press
> ...



The skull crush is also known as the "lying tricep extension." With these, you lie down on a flat bench with a bar held over the chest, like in a bench press. However, you keep the elbows in place and simply bend the arms so that the hands/bar comes down to your forehead (under control...do not smack your head!) and then you re-straighten the arms.

The close grip bench press is a bench press with a grip just inside shoulder width. This hits the triceps hard.

Forearms can be worked with reverse wrist curls, wrist curls, reverse curls, and hammer curls.


----------



## kurjak (Jan 14, 2005)

I have two questions: 

What are supersets/dropsets?

As for this program, i've almost finished rep week, and so far I can already see some gains. So I'd like to thank you for sharing this with us. 

Is there any other more intensive training for the abs? I've done the crunches followed up by all the machines, but I just dont feel it.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Supersets are 2 exercises that are done back to back (no break in between) Some do them with opposing body parts but for P/RR/S we do the same body part.
eg: Chest, Bench press/ cable X, meaning you do a set of bench press till you hit failure then get straight to the cable X mach and hit a set of those to failure again, If you do it right you'll feel like your gonna die 
Dropset, pick your body part exercise. Pick the w8 that you will fail at 8-10 reps when you hit that failure drop the w8 so you can go again, another 6-8 reps and fail then drop the w8 and go again.... Long torcherous sets  

As far as abs go if you are doing crunches and not feelin it you ar edoin them wrong!!
I have been doin them for a while now and still feel it big time, the only thing i can guess is slow it down, don't bounce your crunch, count slow up 1 - 2 then squeeze and hold then count slow down 1 - 2. The only other thing you can try is w8'd work, lay on a fitball and grab a rope behind your head from a low cable machine and crunch that


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey GP, i have been finding that on power week my w8 stays the same then on rep range week i can put on up to 2-3kg and then on shock week i put on about 1kg (if i'm eating right) is the typical or what??


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey GP, i have been finding that on power week my w8 stays the same then on rep range week i can put on up to 2-3kg and then on shock week i put on about 1kg (if i'm eating right) is the typical or what??



Thanks for answering the last question buddy. As to YOUR question...how long has this been going on?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

Probably the last 3-4 cycles. I went from cruzin 84kg to 95 now...


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Ris!!  It's me, Sapphy!!     I am stopping in to say hello to my fav boys! 

I was in Dominican Republic with Chris tanning and drinking    
BUT we are back and I need to bulk too... just my legs though.  GP is gettting sick of me complaining about my legs... too small.  I want my quads to POP out at ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They will I am sure, ONE day.

How are you Mr Hot Abs???


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

Darlin, doin great. Missed you sooooo much. 
Hope you had a great time though (i imagine you would) 
Keep hittin them legs, they will come


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 17, 2005)

GoPro...what do you think of the Sylvester Stallone plan I posted?

It's like your plan, but condensed into each workout. You do three sets per exercise. First set is 20 reps, next is 6, next is 3. Is this good?


----------



## gopro (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Probably the last 3-4 cycles. I went from cruzin 84kg to 95 now...



Hmmm, that patterned weight gain is odd, but it could just be the natural "cycle" you are in, and have nothing to do with the type of week you are in.


----------



## gopro (Jan 17, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> GoPro...what do you think of the Sylvester Stallone plan I posted?
> 
> It's like your plan, but condensed into each workout. You do three sets per exercise. First set is 20 reps, next is 6, next is 3. Is this good?



20-6-3...don't really like it too much.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Darlin, doin great. Missed you sooooo much.
> Hope you had a great time though (i imagine you would)
> Keep hittin them legs, they will come


Missed you too    how's things????


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> 20-6-3...don't really like it too much.



Can I ask why?


----------



## gopro (Jan 18, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Can I ask why?



It misses too many rep ranges along the continuum. It also eliminates a very important range from the equation (7-9), which is optimal for hypertrophy in my opinion.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 18, 2005)

Someone suggested that, but I thought 4 working sets would be too much


----------



## gopro (Jan 18, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Someone suggested that, but I thought 4 working sets would be too much



And why the 3 reps? Is strength important to you? Whats the main goal?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 18, 2005)

To increase muscular endurace, power and mass


----------



## gopro (Jan 18, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> To increase muscular endurace, power and mass



Very difficult to achieve such diverse physiological tasks all at once. What is your # 1 goal? To gain size, strength, or endurance?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to butt in.. but for size, the 7-9 range is a must, correct???


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Missed you too    how's things????


Click link in sig..... Journal


----------



## kurjak (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there any replacements for squats? I'am able to do them, but I experince huge pains in my knees and its really uncomfortable. 


 Any exercises to replace these?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 19, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Very difficult to achieve such diverse physiological tasks all at once. What is your # 1 goal? To gain size, strength, or endurance?



Probably...strength. But with your program, aren't you developing all three at once except the time period in which you do it is longer?


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sorry to butt in.. but for size, the 7-9 range is a must, correct???



Yes


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> Is there any replacements for squats? I'am able to do them, but I experince huge pains in my knees and its really uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> Any exercises to replace these?



Well, I never squat anymore, but do mostly hack squats and leg presses. You might also want to try doing squats last in your quad program, rather than first, as this might get your knees warmed up enough to squat without pain.


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Probably...strength. But with your program, aren't you developing all three at once except the time period in which you do it is longer?



Yes, you are...but my program is a far cry from the 20-6-3 scheme.


----------



## tongancrusader (Jan 19, 2005)

I am just wandering and I can't get out of my old fashion because I am doing work out all the days in the Gym, I like my body to be so hard everytime and that is why..my question to anyone or the moderator...Can I go to the Gym everyday doing only only one part of the body...example.....
set on chest on Monday
sets on back on Tuesday...and everyday except Saturday....


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2005)

tongancrusader said:
			
		

> I am just wandering and I can't get out of my old fashion because I am doing work out all the days in the Gym, I like my body to be so hard everytime and that is why..my question to anyone or the moderator...Can I go to the Gym everyday doing only only one part of the body...example.....
> set on chest on Monday
> sets on back on Tuesday...and everyday except Saturday....



If you can go to the gym 6 days per week, and feel that your body...not just your muscles, but your whole body...is recovering well, then by all means, do it. However, if your progress is slow, you are tired all the time, and you are not getting stronger on a regular basis, then you will need to cut back your days in the gym.


----------



## kurjak (Jan 24, 2005)

Gopro. 

 I have to thank you. 

 This method that you posted has already worked so well for me, I can hardly believe it. 

 I've done one cycle (3 week), and just got back from the gym. My benchpress has increased by 20 pounds already. I've gotten an inch on my bicep, and my chest looks bigger then before. My abs are actually starting to emerge. 

 So, thank you for posting this, and answering all of my questions. 

 Now all I need to do is get my diet right :S


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> Gopro.
> 
> I have to thank you.
> 
> ...



I am so glad to hear this kurjak! I really appreciate you stopping in and telling me of your results. The best is yet to come for you!


----------



## gareth (Jan 26, 2005)

Gopro: My question concerns cardio. 

I have 20% b/f , large belly, thin limbs. Ideally I'd like to reduce b/f, the belly and build up the rest. I am starting your program tomorrow but I'm not sure what kind of cardio routine to follow (if any). Please advise. Thanks


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello All-

A quick question...My recovery for all the workouts on P/RR/S is typically two days...However, Leg Day (especially Power Week) requires about 5-6 days to eliminate the soreness and regain strength...I am ready just before the next leg workout...I know individuals vary, but I would appreciate some feedback...How much time is it taking for you to recover?...I have been following the workouts for about 14 mos...Thanks gang-

Andrew


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2005)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Hello All-
> 
> A quick question...My recovery for all the workouts on P/RR/S is typically two days...However, Leg Day (especially Power Week) requires about 5-6 days to eliminate the soreness and regain strength...I am ready just before the next leg workout...I know individuals vary, but I would appreciate some feedback...How much time is it taking for you to recover?...I have been following the workouts for about 14 mos...Thanks gang-
> 
> Andrew


Same here.... not all the time.... but quite often


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2005)

gareth said:
			
		

> Gopro: My question concerns cardio.
> 
> I have 20% b/f , large belly, thin limbs. Ideally I'd like to reduce b/f, the belly and build up the rest. I am starting your program tomorrow but I'm not sure what kind of cardio routine to follow (if any). Please advise. Thanks



Definitely work cardio into the program. Nothing excessive, but enough to begin to bring your bodyfat levels down to a better/healthier level. I suggest mostly treadmill walking at a good pace (you should be able to talk, but not sing) for about 30 min 3-4 times per week. Do it either first thing in the morning, or right after the weights.


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2005)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Hello All-
> 
> A quick question...My recovery for all the workouts on P/RR/S is typically two days...However, Leg Day (especially Power Week) requires about 5-6 days to eliminate the soreness and regain strength...I am ready just before the next leg workout...I know individuals vary, but I would appreciate some feedback...How much time is it taking for you to recover?...I have been following the workouts for about 14 mos...Thanks gang-
> 
> Andrew



Hello P/RR/S road warrior!!!!!!!!

I am similar to you in that my upper body will generally recover with 2-3 days, but after a good leg workout I will need more like 4-5 days. POWER training will tap into the CNS more than the other workouts so that systemic recovery can take an extra day or two over normal.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey GP-

Thanks for the response!...Seriously man, after 14 mos. I am just now able to get through the entire P/RR/S Leg workouts...A question for you...My glutes seem to be a little more developed than I would like in proportion to my hamstrings...I am trying to even them out...Any advice on tweaking exercises to get more of a hit on the hams?...So far, I have made a very concious effort with Leg Presses not to use as much glute strength but lift more from the hamstrings...I have decreased my decent a little...And for Single Leg Press, I have moved to the horizontal Leg Press where you sit upright and perpendicular to the floor...Any thoughts?...Thanks my friend...

-Andrew


----------



## gopro (Jan 28, 2005)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Hey GP-
> 
> Thanks for the response!...Seriously man, after 14 mos. I am just now able to get through the entire P/RR/S Leg workouts...A question for you...My glutes seem to be a little more developed than I would like in proportion to my hamstrings...I am trying to even them out...Any advice on tweaking exercises to get more of a hit on the hams?...So far, I have made a very concious effort with Leg Presses not to use as much glute strength but lift more from the hamstrings...I have decreased my decent a little...And for Single Leg Press, I have moved to the horizontal Leg Press where you sit upright and perpendicular to the floor...Any thoughts?...Thanks my friend...
> 
> -Andrew



Actually you should lower your feet on the platform a bit for the leg presses, which will lessen glute/ham involvement and increase quad recruitment. I am not sure if you are doing regular squats, but if so, you might either want to cut back on them, and/or put a couple of 10 lbs plates under your heels while doing them. Also, you will need to perhaps start beginning some leg workouts with hams rather than quads so that you can hit them more intensely.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank You Sir!

-Andrew


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2005)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Thank You Sir!
> 
> -Andrew



My pleasure friend.


----------



## kurjak (Jan 29, 2005)

Another question.. 

I wish to step up on my chest/bicep training, and hit them harder. 
What I want to know is: is it possible for me to work my chest/bicep twice a week? I feel that i'am recovering prefectly and am usually only sore for about one day after the work out (unless its legs thats 3+). 

So any suggestions when I should incorporate these into the schedule?


----------



## Absolute Fitnes (Jan 31, 2005)

*gopro*

Excluding those who know can I add there are 4 
types of training.
Hypertrophy
Power
Endurance
Strength

Then there are the methods of training. These can include
dropsets, supersets, decline training etc


By this thread article this guy is doing superset training
as shock training. Supeset is doing more than one exercise in one set
Example bench press and push ups,
You guys need to make this clear
for the amateurs who get confused by this and who are
trying to learn. Remember what works for one may not work
for another..
For ppl who think im full of it im a registered personal trainer and
gym instructor with Fitness Australia. Check website if needed.


----------



## Absolute Fitnes (Jan 31, 2005)

*Kurjac*

Yes you can do your chest/bis whatever twice a week.
There is a period of time when your muscles within that week
feel extra strong and refreshed. I have forgotten the name sorry!!
Depending on each person, this time could be from 36 hours up to 96 hours.
The time to hit your chest again is when it feels stronger and rejuved within 
this time frame.

Try doing dropsets on your biceps for a tough workout.
And combining pushups after your benchpress.


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> Another question..
> 
> I wish to step up on my chest/bicep training, and hit them harder.
> What I want to know is: is it possible for me to work my chest/bicep twice a week? I feel that i'am recovering prefectly and am usually only sore for about one day after the work out (unless its legs thats 3+).
> ...



Give me your current split and I will see wha type of recommendation I can make about this.


----------



## kurjak (Jan 31, 2005)

I'am using this: 

monday: chest/delts/
tuesday: quads/hams/calves/abs
wednesday: off
thursday: lats/traps/low back/abs
friday: bis/tris/forearms/calves
saturday: off
sunday: off 

I'am on my second rep week, and would like to up the intensity in every workout.


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> I'am using this:
> 
> monday: chest/delts/
> tuesday: quads/hams/calves/abs
> ...



You could ad in a small amount of bi work on Monday and a small amount of chest work on Thurs. Don't do a FULL second workout for each of them, but an abbreviated one...maybe half you normal sets for these bodyparts.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 31, 2005)

> Remember what works for one may not work
> for another..





> Hypertrophy
> Power
> Endurance
> Strength


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 31, 2005)

> For ppl who think im full of it im a registered personal trainer and
> gym instructor with Fitness Australia. Check website if needed.



Wow, registered you say?


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Wow, registered you say?



LOL...dude, don't mess with a 22 year old REGISTERED PT!!


----------



## Absolute Fitnes (Feb 1, 2005)

Laugh all you will 

 I dont claim to know everything, but I have studied
 for years so I know a little bit


----------



## gopro (Feb 1, 2005)

Absolute Fitnes said:
			
		

> Laugh all you will
> 
> I dont claim to know everything, but I have studied
> for years so I know a little bit



Thats great, and we appreciate that, however, you have so far approached this board like you DO know everything. Keep in mind that I have been doing what you are doing now (and alot more) for almost as long as you have been alive. That should add some perspective.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 1, 2005)

GP, can you suggest some alternate exercises for me to replace any overhead pressing movements for delts. I have some shoulder issues (bursitus, impingement) and heavy presses really make it flare up, so I'm trying to avoid them altogether.

thoughts?


----------



## gopro (Feb 1, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> GP, can you suggest some alternate exercises for me to replace any overhead pressing movements for delts. I have some shoulder issues (bursitus, impingement) and heavy presses really make it flare up, so I'm trying to avoid them altogether.
> 
> thoughts?



Well, I have come to realize that overhead pressing is not all that necessary for big delts. I actually stopped all overhead pressing for about 6 months and replaced them with a variety of front raises and my delts got rounder and fuller. We do so much pressing for chest that the front delts get their work in this manner. Start using more upright rowing (if you can), a variety of side, front and rear laterals and you can give up pressing.


----------



## sparknote_s (Feb 2, 2005)

Can someone tell me if I'm understanding this correctly?

For each muscle group, there are three different phase groups (P, RR, S). Let's assume there are three possible exercises under CHESTOWER. Dumbell bench, incline press, weighted dips. This means some exercises will not be repeated for 9 weeks?

Ex: You will only do CHESTOWER once every three weeks. On top of that, you are rotating betweek each of the three exercises. So after you would do dumbell bench, you won't be doing that one again for 9 weeks? 

The reason being the next time you do CHESTOWER will be in three weeks, and you'll do incline press. In another three weeks when you do CHESTOWER you'll do weighted dips. Another three weeks later you'll be back to dumbell bench.

Meaning...
Week 1: Chest Power Exercise A
Week 4: Chest Power Exercise B
Week 7: Chest Power Exercise C
Week 10: Back to Chest Power Exercise A

Is that correct?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No Jaim. Week 1 he does Power for Chest/Delts/and abs, Week 2 he does RR for Chest/Delts/ and abs, Week 3 he does SHOCK for Chest/Delts/and abs. That's a 3 week rotation. He does this 3 week rotation 3 times. So that equals 9 weeks in all.
> 
> So in 9 weeks you'll do 3 power weeks, 3 RR weeks, and 3 SHOCK weeks. Does that make sense? He doesn't do 9 consecutive weeks of POWER.


This is from the first page of the thread, and it answers your question.


----------



## sparknote_s (Feb 2, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> This is from the first page of the thread, and it answers your question.


So for example, over the 3 POWER week CHEST days that occur in the 9 week period, do you do a different type of lift-ercise each time?


----------



## sparknote_s (Feb 2, 2005)

I downloaded the word documents from LINKMASTER, which have each week's workouts. If I follow that for awhile, should that be good enough to start out with?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

sparknote_s said:
			
		

> I downloaded the word documents from LINKMASTER, which have each week's workouts. If I follow that for awhile, should that be good enough to start out with?


Definitely.


----------



## sparknote_s (Feb 2, 2005)

And this will work for bulking, provided I eat like every two hours, eat healthy, take vitamins, etc. ? (I'm 5'10 135 lbs)


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 2, 2005)

sparknote_s said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if I'm understanding this correctly?
> 
> For each muscle group, there are three different phase groups (P, RR, S). Let's assume there are three possible exercises under CHESTOWER. Dumbell bench, incline press, weighted dips. This means some exercises will not be repeated for 9 weeks?
> 
> ...


NO, not correct...

IN a given POWER week for chest...you do ALL of the outlined exercises...A, B, and C.  You will not do those 3 exercises again until your NEXT POWER chest phase...which would be 3 weeks later.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 2, 2005)

Phred said:
			
		

> When I start up again, I would like to focus on gaining mass. I understand RR is better for building mass. Would it be better to go with P/RR/RR/S or RR/P/RR/S? Or am I not understanding the phylosophy?


GP, you answered this a while back and said that RR/P/RR/S is better for gaining mass.... can you explain why...  I guess i'm not grasping the whole philosophy just yet...    thanks!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 2, 2005)

Absolute Fitnes said:
			
		

> Excluding those who know can I add there are 4
> types of training.
> Hypertrophy
> Power
> ...






> You guys need to make this clear for the amateurs who get confused by this and who are
> trying to learn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> GP, you answered this a while back and said that RR/P/RR/S is better for gaining mass.... can you explain why...  I guess i'm not grasping the whole philosophy just yet...    thanks!



Very simple...I feel that the most important of the 3 weeks is the RR week for gaining muscle size. Also, I feel that both P and S week are the ones that make the most inroads into your recovery ability by heavily taxing the CNS. That said, if you are the kind of person that recovers very well...eats well...sleeps well...doesn't party too much...doesn't do overy manual work or play sports on the outside...etc...then the basic P/RR/S setup is probably the best for gaining mass.

Honestly, unless you are working with me one on one, you need to determine on your own what the best approach is. Some do best on P/RR/S...some on P/RR/RR/S...some on P/RR/S/RR...etc. The only key is not to ever use one of the weeks more than twice in a cycle.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2005)

Have you tried P/RR/S???  I can honestly say it is amazing.  I have tried lifting for years and virtually nothing happened UNTIL I met GP and started P/RR /S. I have gained 6 pounds of muscle, whcih may not sound like alot to to you BUT when you weigh 120 pounds and gain 6 pounds, it makes a big difference.

ALSO my bf started doing it as well, only a few months ago and LOVES it!  His arms are bigger, his body leaner and he has gained 4 pounds too.

I am a P/RR/S groupie...


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Have you tried P/RR/S???  I can honestly say it is amazing.  I have tried lifting for years and virtually nothing happened UNTIL I met GP and started P/RR /S. I have gained 6 pounds of muscle, whcih may not sound like alot to to you BUT when you weigh 120 pounds and gain 6 pounds, it makes a big difference.
> 
> ALSO my bf started doing it as well, only a few months ago and LOVES it!  His arms are bigger, his body leaner and he has gained 4 pounds too.
> 
> I am a P/RR/S groupie...



No doubt one of my very best and most dedicated pupils. The program works because YOU work the program babe!


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Same here.... not all the time.... but quite often



You must have sneaked past me...Thanks for the response Rissole...Saw your bulking pic's...Awesome size man!...Do you mind if I ask your height for perspective?

-Andrew


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey team-

I am having some trouble with proper form on my lunges during shock week...I have tried them as singles on a Smith, and with walking dumbells...However, my balance is a bit awkward...The leg the goes forward makes a 90 degree angle, but the leg that goes back is a bit tricky...It just doesn't feel right balancing that leg on my toes, and I am wondering about how far to go with the distance or depth of my stance...I am not sure where on the leg I am supposed to be "feeling" or concentrating the exercise, so I can't seem to establish good form...Thoughts?...Thanks-

-Andrew


----------



## Absolute Fitnes (Feb 4, 2005)

Try this suggestion
  Take the biggest step you feel comfortable with, without overstriding
  RIght foot straight ahead, far enough to allow about 90 degress flexion of your right knee.
  Lower your hips until your right thigh is parallel to the ground, keeping your back straight. 
  Your right knee should be over your right foot.
  Push off the balls of your feet.

  You should feel this in your gluteals, hamstrings and quads.


  Couple of helpful hints
  Keep your trunk upright to assist with balance to encourage a good pelvic position. The pelvis must be held in place to ensure the gluteal and hamstring muscles have a firm base on which to pull.

  Thats my suggestion but listen to others as they might have some more helpful hints too


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2005)

Absolute Fitnes said:
			
		

> Try this suggestion
> Take the biggest step you feel comfortable with, without overstriding
> RIght foot straight ahead, far enough to allow about 90 degress flexion of your right knee.
> Lower your hips until your right thigh is parallel to the ground, keeping your back straight.
> ...



Good form advice.

Honestly, I must tell you, while I advocate lunges to those I train, as they are a teriffic exercise, personally I rarely use them. Although I have no balancing problems and use textbook form, I do not really "feel" them the way I want to. In their place I much prefer bench step ups holding dumbells. I am able to focus on the working leg much better with these, and I really like the functional aspect of lifting my body through space.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Good form advice.
> 
> Honestly, I must tell you, while I advocate lunges to those I train, as they are a teriffic exercise, personally I rarely use them. Although I have no balancing problems and use textbook form, I do not really "feel" them the way I want to. In their place I much prefer bench step ups holding dumbells. I am able to focus on the working leg much better with these, and I really like the functional aspect of lifting my body through space.


Absolutely agree!!  Love the benchstep ups!  Works the gluts much more than lunges IMHO.. and of course it is what GP dictates...


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> No doubt one of my very best and most dedicated pupils. The program works because YOU work the program babe!


YOU have made me into what I am today.....  A COMPLETE GYM RAT!!       who is completed devoted to  P/RR/S


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies my friends...Shock was a barn burner this week!

-Andrew


----------



## Alaric (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey gopro, still a big fan of the program and still following it up.  I've been making some great gains lately (within a period of 6 weeks, I moved my weight up from 170ish-181, and it looks like I didn't gain much fat in the process)...
Anyways, I've noticed that these past couple weeks that ALL my lifts have been improving (everything from laterals to squats), and I'm curious if now would be the best time to put in some strenght training as well.  should I ride off, and see where these gains take me, or should I incoporote a double bench day (2nd day with low reps like you suggested) into my weeks?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey GP....your expert opinion is needed...  I'm about to buy myself some CEX or V12..still on the fence about which... I'm also REALLY anxious to try out the P/RR/S program...  One of the two will begin this week, if not both.  MY question to you is, does it make sense to NOT start them both at the same time...so as to know what to attribute my gains to (if any)....crosses fingers?  

Or just start both and hit it hard...?

  Thanks


----------



## huesoloco (Feb 6, 2005)

*DAY #1* *Sets/Reps/Rest**Sets/Reps/Rest**Sets/Reps/Rest**Sets/Reps/Rest**Sets/Reps/Rest**Sets/Reps/Rest**Sets/Reps/Rest**BODYPART**Exercise**Week #1**Week #2**Week #3**Week #4**Week #5**Week #6**Week #7 - 8**BACK*Deadlifts5/12/1 min.5/11/1 min.5/10/1.5 min.5/9/1.5 min.5/8/2 min.5/7/2 min.4/6/2 min.+ Weighted Pullups3/max/1 min.3/max/1 min.3/max/1.5 min.3/max/1.5 min.3/max/2 min.3/max/2 min.3/max/2 min.+ Lat Pull-Downs3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min. Seated Rows3/12/1 min.3/11/1 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/9/1.5 min.3/8/2 min.3/7/2 min.3/6/2 min.+*BICEPS*Break Downs (4 diff. weights)3/10/2 min. 3/10/2 min. 3/10/2 min. 3/10/2 min. 3/10/2 min. 3/10/2 min. 3/10/2 min.  Seated Hammer Curls4/12/1 min.4/11/1 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/9/1.5 min.4/8/2 min.4/7/2 min.4/6/2 min.+ Nautilus Machine Curls3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min.3/10/1min. Preacher Curls3/12/1 min.3/11/1 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/9/1.5 min.3/8/2 min.3/7/2 min.3/6/2 min.+*ABS*Hanging Ab Raises3/max/1 min.3/max/1 min.3/max/1 min.3/max/1 min.3/max/1 min.3/max/1 min.3/max/1 min. Weighted Decline Twist3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.*DAY #2* *CHEST*DB Bench Press *(SS)*4/12/10 seconds.4/11/10 seconds.4/10/10 seconds.4/9/10 seconds.4/8/10 seconds.4/7/10 seconds.4/6/10 seconds. Barbell Bench Press4/10/2 mins.4/10/2 mins.4/10/2 mins.4/10/2 mins.4/10/2 mins.4/10/2 mins.4/10/2 mins. Incline Bench4/10/1 min.4/10/1 min.4/10/1 min.4/8/1 min.4/8/1 min.4/6/1 min.4/6/1 min. Decline Bench4/10/1 min.4/10/1 min.4/10/1 min.4/8/1 min.4/8/1 min.4/6/1 min.4/6/1 min. F/I/D Flys2/10/1min2/10/1min2/10/1min2/10/1min2/10/1min2/10/1min2/10/1min Push-UpsFailureFailureFailureFailureFailureFailureFailure*ABS*Weighted Crunches3/15/1 min.3/15/1 min.3/15/1 min.3/15/1 min.3/15/1 min.3/15/1 min.3/15/1 min. Decline Bar Twist3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.*Day #3* *SHOULDERS*Barbell Overhead Press *(SS)*4/12/10 seconds.4/11/10 seconds4/10/10 seconds4/9/10 seconds4/8/10 seconds4/7/10 seconds4/6/10 seconds Dumbbell Lateral Raise4/12/1 min.4/11/1 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/9/1.5 min.4/8/2 min.4/7/2 min.4/6/2 min.+ Military Press4/12/1 min.4/11/1 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/9/1.5 min.4/8/2 min.4/7/2 min.4/6/2 min.+ Barbell Trapezius Shrugs4/15/1 min.4/15/1 min.4/15/1 min.4/12/1 min.4/12/1 min.4/12/1 min.4/12/1 min. Incline Barbell Raise (front)3/12/1 min.3/12/1 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/8/2 min.3/8/2 min.*TRICEPS*Skull Crushers4/12/1 min.4/12/1 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/8/2 min.4/8/2 min. Overhead Dumbbell Extensions3/12/1 min.3/11/1 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/9/1.5 min.3/8/2 min.3/7/2 min.3/6/2 min.+ Cable Tri Pull Down3/12/1 min.3/12/1 min.3/12/1 min.3/10/1 min.3/10/1 min.3/10/1 min.3/10/1 min. Dumbbell Tri Curls4/12/1 min.4/12/1 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/8/2 min.4/8/2 min. Weighted Dips4/12/1 min.4/11/1 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/9/1.5 min.4/8/2 min.4/7/2 min.4/6/2 min.+*DAY #4* *LEGS*Cleans3/5/1 min.3/5/1 min.3/5/1 min.3/5/1 min.3/5/1 min.3/5/1 min.3/5/1 min. Squats5/12/1 min.5/11/1 min.5/10/1.5 min.5/9/1.5 min.5/8/2 min.5/7/2 min.5/6/2 min.+ Lunges3/12/1 min.3/11/1 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/9/1.5 min.3/8/2 min.3/7/2 min.3/6/2 min.+*QUADS*Leg Extensions3/12/1 min.3/11/1 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/9/1.5 min.3/8/2 min.3/7/2 min.3/6/2 min.+*HAMSTRINGS*Leg Curls3/12/1 min.3/11/1 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/9/1.5 min.3/8/2 min.3/7/2 min.3/6/2 min.+*CALVES*Standing Calf Raises4/12/1 min.4/11/1 min.4/10/1.5 min.4/9/1.5 min.4/8/2 min.4/7/2 min.4/6/2 min.+ Seated Calf Raises3/12/1 min.3/11/1 min.3/10/1.5 min.3/9/1.5 min.3/8/2 min.3/7/2 min.3/6/2 min.+*ABS*Decline Medicine Ball Toss3/25/1min3/25/1min3/25/1min3/25/1min3/25/1min3/25/1min3/25/1min Oblique Crunches3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.3/50/ 1 min.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 6, 2005)

are we supposed to read that?   Maybe you should start a journal bro?  And break that all down so it's a little more legible?


----------



## LittleBigMan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Help!*

Hey GoPro and company..I've been reading this thread over in my spare time and am quite interested in your program..

Age: 16
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 160

Basically, I am looking to bulk up as I am fairly well toned as it stands. I am also quite new to everything, but after reading about it I feel that I should go with the P/RR/S program for now.

I would just like your opinion on how a beginner should use your program to build bulk (or if a beginner should use your program at all?).

I saw that in post #109 you said that P/RR/P/RR would be best format for bulk, but then don't I lose the benefits of Shock? I would like to incorporate all 3 (P,RR,S) into my workouts while still gaining mass; is this possible?

Also, does 7-9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20 for RR mean that for one set I go 7-9 Reps (trying to reach failure in that set?), next set 10-12 reps, etc..

Lastly (for now  ), I was wondering when would be a good time to start using creatine, immediatley? or should I wait? In regards to creatine as well can anyone direct me to where I can find information on using it properly (loading cycles etc..)

I know that the answers to my questions are here somewhere, but Im not very good at using the computer, and I have a feeling that the answers will be hidden within tonnes of jargon that I wont understand! I really appreciate any help, and thank you for your time...

PS Is there anywhere I can go for a sort of glossary of terms/acronyms/abbreviations etc.. that I can use while surfing this site.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2005)

LittleBigMan said:
			
		

> Hey GoPro and company..I've been reading this thread over in my spare time and am quite interested in your program..
> 
> Age: 16
> Height: 5'10"
> ...



How long have you been training bud?  I think p/rr/p/rr is fine for you to start off with.  I would shy away from the shock for now b/c if you are new to training you want to focus on FORM right now.  Keeping good form is crucial!  It will save your body in the long run.  By performing shock to soon your muscle may just not react the way someone who has been training longer does and your form may start to lack therefor leading to injury.  We don't want that now do we?

In rep range week you should try to be in the 6-8, 8-10, 10-12, and 12-15 reps ranges per set.  Really anything above 12 reps is working more towards muscle endurance.  And yes you want a form of failure in between those reps.  If you could do more then increase the weight...if you can reach those reps lower the weight...all this is done while performing the exercise with impeccable form!  No cheating here unless is scheduled.

As for creatine...I'd stay away from it for now.  Give your body another year or two of just training and eating properly then once you are older consider it.  For now you will make great gains just by maintaining a proper diet and training hard.


----------



## LittleBigMan (Feb 6, 2005)

I have trained for about 2 months now (and previously for afew months but had to stop for almost a year due to an unfortunate lawn mower accident), but have not seen signifigant gains. I did not pay attention to diet, supplements, and an actual program. I have just been doing a 5 day split but was not chaning my routine up so much so Im sure my body has adapted..i do know that my form needs work, and have been trying to work on it. I still dont know what some excercises are, but am doing my best to find out what they are and how to do them properly. If worst comes to worst Ill ask some of the guys at the gym, but unfortunatley many of them don't know much more than me. I'll start out tomorow with the program but Ill take it easy and see how it goes, concentrating on form and just feeling out weight that will be appropriate. Thanks for the help DeadBolt!! It is much appreciated.


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Hey GP....your expert opinion is needed...  I'm about to buy myself some CEX or V12..still on the fence about which... I'm also REALLY anxious to try out the P/RR/S program...  One of the two will begin this week, if not both.  MY question to you is, does it make sense to NOT start them both at the same time...so as to know what to attribute my gains to (if any)....crosses fingers?
> 
> Or just start both and hit it hard...?
> 
> Thanks



Just start both and hit it hard my friend. When you start P/RR/S its best to have your muscles fully charged!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey gopro, still a big fan of the program and still following it up.  I've been making some great gains lately (within a period of 6 weeks, I moved my weight up from 170ish-181, and it looks like I didn't gain much fat in the process)...
> Anyways, I've noticed that these past couple weeks that ALL my lifts have been improving (everything from laterals to squats), and I'm curious if now would be the best time to put in some strenght training as well.  should I ride off, and see where these gains take me, or should I incoporote a double bench day (2nd day with low reps like you suggested) into my weeks?



I think you should stay the course at the moment as your body seems to be in an awesome groove right now. Ride this out as long as you can before rocking the boat.


----------



## gareth (Feb 8, 2005)

My question concerns power week. What should the lifting speed be?   should the weight be heavier or lighter than the reps week (considering the shock lifts are faster)? Thanks


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a similar  question GP...  Should we be picking weights that force us to workout to failure each week?  Or not?  Or should we work to failure only in certain phases or weeks?

thx


----------



## gopro (Feb 8, 2005)

gareth said:
			
		

> My question concerns power week. What should the lifting speed be?   should the weight be heavier or lighter than the reps week (considering the shock lifts are faster)? Thanks



Most certainly the weights should be heavier on POWER week. The lifting speed should be a controlled negative followed by an explosive positive. For me this means a cadence of 3/1/X.


----------



## gopro (Feb 8, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> I have a similar  question GP...  Should we be picking weights that force us to workout to failure each week?  Or not?  Or should we work to failure only in certain phases or weeks?
> 
> thx



I keep the volume of the workouts low and ask people to go for failure at each set. If your recovery ability cannot keep up with this you will need to get more sleep/rest and improve diet/supplementation. Those with very poor recovery might need to lower volume even more.

Pick weights that will allow you to reach failure within the prescribed rep range. The only exception would be during supersets in shock week, where the first exercise of the SS can be taken near failure, while the second would be total failure.


----------



## gareth (Feb 8, 2005)

Gopro: I read in one of the previous posts your workouts last 90 mins. Well I have just finished a rep week and each workout (without the cardio) lasted about 40 mins. 

If I exercise two 'parts' per day, say chest and triceps, there will be about 15 sets and with the rests of 2 mins completion would take around 40 mins. 

I understand the shock will take longer as the rests are 4 mins -- why do your workouts (rep and shock)last so long (90 mins!?)


----------



## gopro (Feb 8, 2005)

gareth said:
			
		

> Gopro: I read in one of the previous posts your workouts last 90 mins. Well I have just finished a rep week and each workout (without the cardio) lasted about 40 mins.
> 
> If I exercise two 'parts' per day, say chest and triceps, there will be about 15 sets and with the rests of 2 mins completion would take around 40 mins.
> 
> I understand the shock will take longer as the rests are 4 mins -- why do your workouts (rep and shock)last so long (90 mins!?)



1. I rest a bit longer than I prescribe for most people.
2. I also train either abs or calves at each workout.
3. I use alot of set extending techniques...dropsets, rest pause, 1/2 reps, etc...which take up time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2005)

gareth said:
			
		

> I understand the shock will take longer as the rests are 4 mins -- why do your workouts (rep and shock)last so long (90 mins!?)



While I was doing p/rr/s my actual workouts wouldn't take much longer then 45-60minutes.  I would hang out in the gym for a whiole though so it always stretched longer lol.

Shock with 4 minute intervals       Why would you do that?  With SS's I wouldn't wait very long...just enough time to catch my breath then get back into another SS or DS.

As for failure you are suppose to hit failure in the desired rep ranges.  During power week you should be moving more weight then during rep range...if not then your not going heavy enough b/c the reps are a fractional amoutn compared to power week.

Gopro...man another month and I go back to my old routine!!!  Can't wait man.  

Also: Im takin an intro to anatomy/exercise phisiology, sports medecine, and an exercise science class this semester.  All the stuff we have been going over is just amazing and now I understand why your routine is set up the way it is and why it works.  I must say after all my classes today I put it all together in my head and you amazed me with this routine and its principles.  I wish I could bring you in for show and tell to my classes LOL.  And last semester the presentation I did on p/rr/s scored me an "A" lol.


----------



## gopro (Feb 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gopro...man another month and I go back to my old routine!!!  Can't wait man.
> 
> Also: Im takin an intro to anatomy/exercise phisiology, sports medecine, and an exercise science class this semester.  All the stuff we have been going over is just amazing and now I understand why your routine is set up the way it is and why it works.  I must say after all my classes today I put it all together in my head and you amazed me with this routine and its principles.  I wish I could bring you in for show and tell to my classes LOL.  And last semester the presentation I did on p/rr/s scored me an "A" lol.



I can't wait for you to start it up again either!!

Yes, much of this program is based in pure science, however, it is also coupled with years of observation and record keeping. I applied the basic principals over and over in slightly different ways in order to figure out the precise manner in which to organize them. I continue to tweak it to this day, as my clients could tell you!

Bring me in for show and tell?? Just give me warning first so I know to shave my head, LOL!

You got an A on that presentation? AWESOME!


----------



## username1 (Feb 8, 2005)

*no machine*

i was wondering if you were to do this and did not have machines but free weights how can you do the shock week as most of shock week is machines ay input?


----------



## username1 (Feb 8, 2005)

*machines?*

if i were to do this routine but did not have access to machines but a lot of free weight. What can i do for shock week seeing as how shock week is mostly machine oriented? any advice would be great


----------



## gopro (Feb 8, 2005)

If you are just slightly creative you make an entire shock week from just free weights. Think about it and post it here for me to look at


----------



## username1 (Feb 8, 2005)

*help*

can you help me out here i do not even know what half of these machine exercises are? a little help because i have been doing the rep range and power for awhile but not been able to do the shock and i am excited to do it but do not have those machines any input would be awsome or some tweaking for free weights my muscles are pheening for a shock week


----------



## njc (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Gopro!

Im gonna give your sytem a whirl starting here in a couple of weeks.  My lawyers are ready if I dont get results.

I was just curious as to how many seconds u take in the eccentric and negative portion of each rep.  Sorry if this has already been asked.  And what about stretching? Thanx


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro!
> 
> Im gonna give your sytem a whirl starting here in a couple of weeks.  My lawyers are ready if I dont get results.
> 
> I was just curious as to how many seconds u take in the eccentric and negative portion of each rep.  Sorry if this has already been asked.  And what about stretching? Thanx



POWER: usually about 3-4 seconds
REP RANGE: usually about 2 seconds
SHOCK: usually about 1 second

As far as stretching, I will stretch each bodypart right after I train it, while it is still pumped. I stretch pretty hard, to the point of some discomfort and hold for 20-30 seconds.


----------



## njc (Feb 9, 2005)

Now are your rep times indicative of the entire rep or just the negative protion?

Thanx again.


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Now are your rep times indicative of the entire rep or just the negative protion?
> 
> Thanx again.



That is just the eccentric contraction.


----------



## njc (Feb 10, 2005)

How about the positive?


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> How about the positive?



Tempo:

POWER: 3-4/1/X
REP RANGE: 2/1/2
SHOCK: 1/X/1


----------



## njc (Feb 10, 2005)

All clear, thanx.  Ill let you know how your system works for me.


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> All clear, thanx.  Ill let you know how your system works for me.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 11, 2005)

Just to give an upddate on this program, wow it reallly does work wonders especially with dieting.  I weighed in at 184.8 (i'll round up to 185  ) in gym clothes today!  I've gained a good amount of mass using this, only downside is the stretch marks  lol, they'll fade tho!


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Just to give an upddate on this program, wow it reallly does work wonders especially with dieting.  I weighed in at 184.8 (i'll round up to 185  ) in gym clothes today!  I've gained a good amount of mass using this, only downside is the stretch marks  lol, they'll fade tho!



Awesome progress buddy! I really appreciate the update!


----------



## LittleBigMan (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi..I was supposed to start this program last week but have been very busy with school since it was recently semester turnover (exams + new classes). I haven't started yet. I was wondering though, If someone could help me design a good P/RR/P/RR routine. I find it very confusing (trying to figure out how to design a routine), but I know that if I had it out infront of me I could follow it easily. I would really really appreciate it if someone could help me do this, I want to concentrate on building mass at the moment...sorry if I am coming off sounding demanding or lazy, I'm really not!! Thanks for everyone's help..

JG


----------



## Du (Feb 14, 2005)

LittleBigMan said:
			
		

> Hi..I was supposed to start this program last week but have been very busy with school since it was recently semester turnover (exams + new classes). I haven't started yet. I was wondering though, If someone could help me design a good P/RR/P/RR routine. I find it very confusing (trying to figure out how to design a routine), but I know that if I had it out infront of me I could follow it easily. I would really really appreciate it if someone could help me do this, I want to concentrate on building mass at the moment...sorry if I am coming off sounding demanding or lazy, I'm really not!! Thanks for everyone's help..
> 
> JG


BigLittleMan - 

Here ya go hoss.

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article65.html


----------



## LittleBigMan (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh man, that makes me look bad! haha, thanks a lot I can't believe I missed that right off the front page..Thanks!


----------



## Du (Feb 14, 2005)

LittleBigMan said:
			
		

> Oh man, that makes me look bad! haha, thanks a lot I can't believe I missed that right off the front page..Thanks!


 No problem.

Its not the easiest to find if you dont know its there.


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> No problem.
> 
> Its not the easiest to find if you dont know its there.



Thanks du for helping out!


----------



## Du (Feb 14, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thanks du for helping out!


I aim to please. 

Now that youre famous, all over the insides of magazines, I know youre short on time.


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I aim to please.
> 
> Now that youre famous, all over the insides of magazines, I know youre short on time.



LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I aim to please.
> 
> Now that youre famous, all over the insides of magazines, I know youre short on time.


Hey GP when does the mag with your article come out...wasn't it very soon or did I miss the darn thing already??


----------



## gopro (Feb 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey GP when does the mag with your article come out...wasn't it very soon or did I miss the darn thing already??



Next Ironman should be April. That one has the new article.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Next Ironman should be April. That one has the new article.


Dont they come out several months in advance or something though?


----------



## gopro (Feb 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Dont they come out several months in advance or something though?



Yes, should be out in a few weeks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, should be out in a few weeks!


Awsome I'll have to look around for it...can't wait!


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome I'll have to look around for it...can't wait!



Neither can I!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, should be out in a few weeks!


Yeah but i wont get to see it  
I never even seen the first one either


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah but i wont get to see it
> I never even seen the first one either


I missed the first one...I am on a mission to find this one!!  

Riss I'll mail ya a copy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 16, 2005)

after reading through these threads, and looking around i STILL dont know what exactly what the meaning of: *Power/Rep Range/Shock  *what does each mean, please tell me what the differences are??? the amount of reps done in a set??? weight... i am confused, in a week or so im really ready to change my routine! (very ready) someone please gimme a hand! For the past few weeks i havnt been able to make many gains (over training probably and using the same workouts too much) for example I have tried 135 on the bench for the past 3 weeks and i still cant get it, yet i have gotten 130 on the bench like 2 weeks ago.... has my chest just not recovered, i think doing the *Power/Rep Range/Shock *method may help me to gain more consistantly and probably faster!

 thanks!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 16, 2005)

Here ya go Andrew...  This should get you started...

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article65.html


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Riss I'll mail ya a copy.



Thats exactly what I was going to say!! Ris must have a copy...he is a Master P/RR/S er!!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 16, 2005)

eric, do you have the last article in pdf form that could be emailed, possibly?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what I was going to say!! Ris must have a copy...he is a Master P/RR/S er!!


Thanks DB and GP  I'm feeling very chuffed right now 
Hey GP did you see my latest pics in my gallery?? Comp w8 was 170.7lb and now i weigh 212.5lb not bad for how lean i still look 
P/RR/S is the shitzer!!! I think it was designed especially for me


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> P/RR/S is the shitzer!!! I think it was designed especially for me


I think the same thing when I see picture of you...your just crazy pete!!  LOL


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> eric, do you have the last article in pdf form that could be emailed, possibly?



I could simply copy n paste it into an email if you want to PM me your addy.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I could simply copy n paste it into an email if you want to PM me your addy.


cool, check your PMs in a min.


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks DB and GP  I'm feeling very chuffed right now
> Hey GP did you see my latest pics in my gallery?? Comp w8 was 170.7lb and now i weigh 212.5lb not bad for how lean i still look
> P/RR/S is the shitzer!!! I think it was designed especially for me



Nope, haven't seen the pics yet, but I will check em out in a minute. You weigh 212!! Are you planning on getting bigger than me? Well, I'm sure that will happen as you have finally figured out the secret!! P/RR/S WAS actually designed especially for you my friend! Consider yourself blessed!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 24, 2005)

Gopro...in the link on page 1. it says the following for chest:
------------------------------------------------------------------
*SHOCK: week 3

*- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
- Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
- Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
------------------------------------------------------------------

But in the article you sent me via email, it says:

Reps for isolation movements will be in the range of 8-10, and each rep will be performed slowly and with emphasis on the peak contraction. Reps for compound movements will be in the range of 4-6, with each rep performed similarly to those done during POWER week.

superset: Incline Flyes/Smith Machine Bench Press 1-2 x 8-10/4-6
superset: Incline Dumbell Press/Cable Crossover 1-2 x 4-6/8-10
dropset: Weighted Dips 1-2 x 4-6, drop 4-6, drop 4-6

Note specifically the different rep ranges.

Which is correct, or are both?


----------



## gopro (Feb 24, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Gopro...in the link on page 1. it says the following for chest:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> *SHOCK: week 3
> 
> ...



Both are correct in a sense. The program has gone through several tweaks as time has gone by and as I have the time to experiment and test it on more and more people (and myself).

I consider the method used in the article I sent you to be more advanced, and it should be used by more experienced P/RR/S 'ers. The one from the link is more of a basic approach.

There are even more advanced methods being used by a few of my clients, and I will write about them soon for IRONMAN magazine.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks man!


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Thanks man!


----------



## kurjak (Feb 25, 2005)

Gopro, is your advanced program free?

 If it is, can you please PM me it.


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2005)

kurjak said:
			
		

> Gopro, is your advanced program free?
> 
> If it is, can you please PM me it.



There was some hints of it on here in a thread called P/RR/S A Taste of II. Do a search on it. Aside from that I will be writing an article about it for Ironman magazine soon, and then later will post some things about it.

Thanks for asking about it.


----------



## cajunFit (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Gopro

I've always been interested in your P/RR/S, I've been training by myself and would love to understand your wo more thoroughly.

Hopefully we will be able to meet at the arnold.......ya know I need a personal trainer


----------



## pumpthatiron (Feb 27, 2005)

hey gopro, what if you can't do some of the exercises it says like im not strong enough to do weighted dips.  How can i tweak the program?


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2005)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro
> 
> I've always been interested in your P/RR/S, I've been training by myself and would love to understand your wo more thoroughly.
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to meet at the arnold.......ya know I need a personal trainer



It would be a pleasure to meet you, so please come see me at the VPX booth! As far as being your trainer, that would be a pleasure as well.


----------



## cajunFit (Feb 27, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> It would be a pleasure to meet you, so please come see me at the VPX booth! As far as being your trainer, that would be a pleasure as well.



You bet Gopro!!!!!  We will be there!  If you have a chance to check out my gallery to see my progress pics, I would appreciate it.  I try to incorporate some of your techniques, but of course its not mastered lol......its also hard when you dont have a wo partner to push you.

Hubby and I work together all day long so we dont work out together.

Hopefully we can touch base, and get more info from you!

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> hey gopro, what if you can't do some of the exercises it says like im not strong enough to do weighted dips.  How can i tweak the program?


If you can't do dips try them on an assisted machine or have someone spot you.

If you can't do certain lifts drop them and add in something else to replace it.  Thats only if you don't have access to certain materials, if you have just never done the lift before I'd suggest you go through all the workout and do each lift you don't know for a few weeks then start the routine to ensure you have proper form and are comfortable.  Now you will never master an exercise in only a week or so but if you start lighter and concentrate on your form from the get go then its easier in the long run.


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> You bet Gopro!!!!!  We will be there!  If you have a chance to check out my gallery to see my progress pics, I would appreciate it.  I try to incorporate some of your techniques, but of course its not mastered lol......its also hard when you dont have a wo partner to push you.
> 
> Hubby and I work together all day long so we dont work out together.
> 
> ...



I will check out your pics as soon as I get the chance! Hopefully we can touch base at the Arnold!


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If you can't do dips try them on an assisted machine or have someone spot you.
> 
> If you can't do certain lifts drop them and add in something else to replace it.  Thats only if you don't have access to certain materials, if you have just never done the lift before I'd suggest you go through all the workout and do each lift you don't know for a few weeks then start the routine to ensure you have proper form and are comfortable.  Now you will never master an exercise in only a week or so but if you start lighter and concentrate on your form from the get go then its easier in the long run.



Good advice DB!! Thanks for helping pump out!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Good advice DB!! Thanks for helping pump out!


Well hell I can't w/o so matters well help others LOL.  

And ona side note I cant find that magazine for the life of me...no one sells it around here.  I need to start exploring a little more.


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well hell I can't w/o so matters well help others LOL.
> 
> And ona side note I cant find that magazine for the life of me...no one sells it around here.  I need to start exploring a little more.



Which magazine?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Which magazine?


Ironman...they don't sell it anywhere around my parts.  Only thing I can find is muscle & fitness, mens health, and flex.  Thats pretty much all they sell in the stores....anything else I need to subscribe.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Eric, i just wanted to pop in and tell you that your advice on my bi's is working a treat. (do you remember) I have put near 3/4" on my bis in about 9 weeks. 
I did apply what you said to tri's as well just not as intense 
Thanks Big Buddy


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Eric, i just wanted to pop in and tell you that your advice on my bi's is working a treat. (do you remember) I have put near 3/4" on my bis in about 9 weeks.
> I did apply what you said to tri's as well just not as intense
> Thanks Big Buddy


3/4" in 9 weeks....   Wanna share that advice from Eric?


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Eric, i just wanted to pop in and tell you that your advice on my bi's is working a treat. (do you remember) I have put near 3/4" on my bis in about 9 weeks.
> I did apply what you said to tri's as well just not as intense
> Thanks Big Buddy



You know I only give you my BEST secrets brother   

Awesome buddy!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> 3/4" in 9 weeks....   Wanna share that advice from Eric?



Send the gal in your sig over to my place and I'll give ya all my secrets!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 28, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> 3/4" in 9 weeks....   Wanna share that advice from Eric?





			
				gopro said:
			
		

> You know I only give you my BEST secrets brother
> 
> Awesome buddy!!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 1, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

>


Cool man.....way to share some knowledge!    

I'll ask Eric myself.....


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Cool man.....way to share some knowledge!
> 
> I'll ask Eric myself.....


Notice how Eric said secrets.... it could be the kind of info he would give from a personal training point of view which he would then be paid for. So thats not really the kind of info i would share unless he wants me to...
Sorry bud...


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 1, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Send the gal in your sig over to my place and I'll give ya all my secrets!!


 Hadn't seen this comment... I'm afraid I can't arrange for that Eric... but I'd be extremely grateful for some Bicep "secrets"... Even though i've added a 1/2 inch on them the last 2 months, I've always felt that i tend to hit a plateau.


----------



## gopro (Mar 2, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Hadn't seen this comment... I'm afraid I can't arrange for that Eric... but I'd be extremely grateful for some Bicep "secrets"... Even though i've added a 1/2 inch on them the last 2 months, I've always felt that i tend to hit a plateau.



Rissole is actually right in that I have to reserve many of my "secrets" to those that pay me to be a client. It wouldn't be fair any other way. I'm sure you can understand that.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 2, 2005)

oh well.


----------



## gopro (Mar 2, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> oh well.



That doesn't mean I won't help you at all!! I think you can see all the info I pass out here on the forum! You can also send me a PM any time if you have questions. I will tell you straight out if you are asking too much.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Eric!  

With regard to P/RR/S...is there a particulary rule of thumb with regard to increasing poundage after each phase?  Ie. I've been through a week of each, P...RR...and S.  I'm now entering the second cyle of each.  Should i look to increase weights by a certain amount on each lift?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Thanks Eric!
> 
> With regard to P/RR/S...is there a particulary rule of thumb with regard to increasing poundage after each phase?  Ie. I've been through a week of each, P...RR...and S.  I'm now entering the second cyle of each.  Should i look to increase weights by a certain amount on each lift?


You should always look to increase reps or weight....if your not increasing your not improving!!  Thats why you should really write things down to track your progress.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks DB.... I figured as much, but i was more asking if there was a specific amount recommended for each phase...etc?  I just started my 2nd Power week, and I made sure to increase poundage on most lifts....  I kept track of every workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Thanks DB.... I figured as much, but i was more asking if there was a specific amount recommended for each phase...etc?  I just started my 2nd Power week, and I made sure to increase poundage on most lifts....  I kept track of every workout.


No because everyone is different there are no set rules for improvement.  As long as you improve the routine is working for ya....just concentrate on form, intensity, consistancy, and you will improve!


----------



## Alaric (Mar 3, 2005)

Well gopro I've managed to hit my new years goal of 190 using P/RR/S.  Since I don't plan on cutting just yet, I was wondering how effective P/RR/S would be while having strength as the primary goal.  I plan on going back to P/RR/S once I start cutting (in about 6-8 weeks), but for the time being I'd like to focus in on strength.


----------



## bambam613 (Mar 3, 2005)

hey alaric....... I'm a former partner of gopro.......program is great! As for building strength, it works great.......just incorporate some of the basic compound movements in the program........second have a goal at what you want to improve, is it all around strength, or bigger squat, bench, or deadlift and build your program around these ideas...
Peace......


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2005)

bambam613 said:
			
		

> hey alaric....... I'm a former partner of gopro.......program is great! As for building strength, it works great.......just incorporate some of the basic compound movements in the program........second have a goal at what you want to improve, is it all around strength, or bigger squat, bench, or deadlift and build your program around these ideas...
> Peace......


Good advise...it is not specifically geared towards strength but if you bulld your program around where you want to improve you will def get stronger.  I added 50lbs to my bench, doubled my squats, and deads all using p/rr/s.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey thanks for the tip guys, you know what after much consideration.  I'm going to be sticking to P/RR/S, why switch up while I'm making the best gains of my life....


----------



## gopro (Mar 8, 2005)

P/RR/S is very versatile and can be tweaked toward all areas of weight training, whether it be strength, mass, or cutting. I have been on P/RR/S in some form for over 5 years now, and use it in all training phases.


----------



## chuckleso4 (Mar 15, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> P/RR/S is very versatile and can be tweaked toward all areas of weight training, whether it be strength, mass, or cutting. I have been on P/RR/S in some form for over 5 years now, and use it in all training phases.



How would you tweak the P/RR/S program if you wanted to cut?   Would I do something like S/RR/S/P or do I stick to the regular P/RR/S program?  I realize the diet needs to be in check and the cardio needs to increase, but can I do anything different with the weights.  Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2005)

chuckleso4 said:
			
		

> How would you tweak the P/RR/S program if you wanted to cut?   Would I do something like S/RR/S/P or do I stick to the regular P/RR/S program?  I realize the diet needs to be in check and the cardio needs to increase, but can I do anything different with the weights.  Thanks in advance for any replies.



No need to do anything much differently when cutting. However, as calories get lower and you get leaner the body is more prone to injury from power training...so, you might want to make power week less frequent if you start to feel aches and pains. Something like P/RR/RR/S would work. But go by how you feel.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah, i found power week to be tough on the body... but then again, I'm getting old I guess...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2005)

When i cut for my last comp i changed nothing  My strength never dropped till after the comp and i had done the 2 weeks of lighter training.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> When i cut for my last comp i changed nothing  My strength never dropped till after the comp and i had done the 2 weeks of lighter training.


FREAK!!!  lol j/k bud


----------



## gopro (Mar 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> FREAK!!!  lol j/k bud



No joke...I worked with him closely for his first show and he IS A FREAK!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you gentlemen  I can only say it's cause of P/RR/S though


----------



## Kracin (Mar 18, 2005)

first of all id like to say thanks to gopro for posting this here otherwise i would have never seen it and thought of using it. but i'm having difficulty putting a routine together myself as i dont go to a gym an donly have a certain amount of things here to work with, so exercises are limited you could say.

what i have at home to use:
Squat rack
Straight bar (no bench holder, benchpressing done with the rack)
ez curl bar
punching bag
and of course lots of weight to go with it all

i wanted a good solid power routine to go with. and i came out with these exercises on these days. 

POWER WEEK:

Monday: 
-------------
Chest:
-------------
 Barbell Bench Press
-------------
Biceps:
-------------
 Standing Barbell Curl
 Flexed Hang 

Tuesday: 
-------------
Quads:
-------------
 Squats
 Shrugs
-------------
Hamstrings:
-------------
 Stiff-Legged Deadlift
-------------
Abs
-------------
 Inverted Situps

Wednesday: Off

Thursday:
-------------
Deltoids:
-------------
 Press behind Neck
 Military Press
 Upright Row
-------------
Triceps:
-------------
 Close Grip bench Press
 -------------
Obliques
-------------
 Inverted Oblique Situps

Friday:
--------------
Back:
--------------
 Deadlift
 Bent Over Row
--------------
Calves:
--------------
 Standing Calf Raise
--------------
Abs
--------------
 Inverted Situps

saturday: 0ff

sunday: off


i still have to determine how many sets and reps, but im leaning toward a 5x5 count to get as much out of each day as possible since its working the parts once a week.

please let me know of any better exercises to do for strength and size gain during power week, and also if anyone wants to let me know a good set of exercises to go for a rep range week, that would be extremely helpful as i have no idea where to start on that. thanks


----------



## Phred (Mar 19, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> first of all id like to say thanks to gopro for posting this here otherwise i would have never seen it and thought of using it. but i'm having difficulty putting a routine together myself as i dont go to a gym an donly have a certain amount of things here to work with, so exercises are limited you could say.
> 
> what i have at home to use:
> Squat rack
> ...



Below is my rep range week.  It may help you with setting up some exercies and rep ranges:

Week 3 Rep Range

Chest/Tri???s RR	Date:_____________   Start Time:________ End Time:_________
3 Sets Barbell Bench Press 6-8 reps ??? 255#______235#______
3 Sets Barbell Incline Press  8-10 reps ??? 165#_______155#_________
2 Sets Decline Dumbbell Flys 10-15 reps (slow)??? 30#____________________
2 Sets Weighted Bench Dips 6-8 reps ??? 95#____________________
2 Sets French Press 8-10 reps ??? 70#______________
2 Sets Skull Crusher on Incline 10-12 reps ??? 50#____________________


Back/Bi???s RR	Date:_____________   Start Time:________ End Time:_________
2 Sets Center Grip  Chin Ups  6-8 reps____________________
2 Sets Wide Grip T-Bar Row 8-10 reps ??? 170#______________
2 Sets Dumbbell Row 10-12 reps ??? 80#____________________
2 Sets Dumbbell Pull Overs 12-15 reps ??? 45#______________________
2 Sets Barbell Curls 6-8 reps ??? 90#______________
2 Sets Alt DB Curls 8-10 reps ??? 35#____________________
2 Sets Incline at Side Curl 10-12 reps ??? 30#____________________


Shoulders RR 	Date:_____________   Start Time:________ End Time:_________
2 Sets Bent Lateral Raises-on incline bench 6-8 reps ??? 30#______________
3 Sets Seated DB Press 8-10 reps ??? 65#____________________
2 Sets Cable Side Lat Raises X in front - 10-12 reps ??? 10#_____________
3 Sets Shrugs 8-12 reps - 325#______________________


Fore Arms RR   Date:_____________   Start Time:________ End Time:_________
2 Sets Behind Back Wrist Curls 9-12 reps ??? 70#____________
2 Sets Rev. Curls w/EZ bar Preacher Bench 13-15 reps ??? 20#___________
2 Sets Rev. Wrist Curls w/EZ bar 16-20 reps ??? 10#___________
3 Sets Seated Calf Raises 15-20 reps ??? 305#_________________
3 Sets Standing Calf Raises 15-20 reps ??? 325#_________________


Legs RR	Date:_____________   Start Time:________ End Time:_________
2 Sets Leg Extensions  8-10 reps ??? 100#____________________
2 Sets Hack Squat 10-12 reps ??? 195#______________
2 Sets Sissy Squats 12-15 reps ??? body# _________________
2 Sets Good Mornings 6-8 reps - 135#______________________
2 Sets Leg Curls 8-10 reps ??? 150#____________________


----------



## Kracin (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks man, just still trying to compile a list of all the exercises i can do for each group with what i have so i can go off of that. this helps though


----------



## Alaric (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey gopro, I'll be cutting soon enough, and I was wondering if I could use a P/S/RR/S split?

I want to incoroporate 2 shock weeks in a 4 week cycle, cause I plan on dieting by rotating my calories on a weekly basis (P/RR - high cal week, S - low cal week).

Thanks again!

PS. this program is doing wonders for me, my new years resolution goal was 190 (I was at 170), and now I'm already at 193!!  Bodyfat has remained roughly the same, and my strength has seen some definite increase!


----------



## gopro (Mar 20, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey gopro, I'll be cutting soon enough, and I was wondering if I could use a P/S/RR/S split?
> 
> I want to incoroporate 2 shock weeks in a 4 week cycle, cause I plan on dieting by rotating my calories on a weekly basis (P/RR - high cal week, S - low cal week).
> 
> ...



Yes, absolutely this is something you can do while cutting. Some people feel that shock week is the most productive for them.

23 lb gain is amazing man! I am so glad you are doing SO well! Keep it up b/c the program will keep delivering as long as you are progressive with it! 

Please keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## Alaric (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey thanks for the reply gopro, and for the support! Every little bit helps you could say 
Make that 194.6 lbs now   I've been gaining roughly 1.5~2lbs/week, and managed to keep my waist size pretty much the same.

Just a quick question, when cutting how much do you think I should drop the cals to?  I took your advice from earlier, and used 20x my bodyweight for my bulk, and then helped get me to where I am.  I was thinking of using 16~18x my bodyweight for the cut, or do you think I should go even lower (I've got a really fast metabolism)?

Thanks again!


----------



## gopro (Mar 21, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the reply gopro, and for the support! Every little bit helps you could say
> Make that 194.6 lbs now   I've been gaining roughly 1.5~2lbs/week, and managed to keep my waist size pretty much the same.
> 
> Just a quick question, when cutting how much do you think I should drop the cals to?  I took your advice from earlier, and used 20x my bodyweight for my bulk, and then helped get me to where I am.  I was thinking of using 16~18x my bodyweight for the cut, or do you think I should go even lower (I've got a really fast metabolism)?
> ...



Start by dropping to 18 x bodyweight. Do that for two weeks and see what happens. If its doing well, then stay there for 2 more weeks. If you are not cutting fast enough, drop to 16 x bodyweight after two weeks. See if you can get to where you want by going no lower than 14 x at any point.


----------



## Alaric (Mar 21, 2005)

OK thanks gopro, I'm going to be trying something new here along, it worked great last time, hopefully I'll benefit from this again (takes 4 weeks before I go into maintenance/cutting mode):
P - 20x bodyweight (~4000 cals)
S - 18x bodyweight (~3500 cals)
RR - 20x bodyweight (~4000 cals)
S - 18x bodyweight (~3500 cals)

I'm just hoping rotating 500 cals, should be a big enough shock to the body and put me below maintenance level.  We'll see what this little experiment does for me! 

Thanks alot!


----------



## gopro (Mar 22, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> OK thanks gopro, I'm going to be trying something new here along, it worked great last time, hopefully I'll benefit from this again (takes 4 weeks before I go into maintenance/cutting mode):
> P - 20x bodyweight (~4000 cals)
> S - 18x bodyweight (~3500 cals)
> RR - 20x bodyweight (~4000 cals)
> ...



Try that. If it doesn't do enough for you, drop to:

P-20 x
S-18x
RR-20x
S-16x


----------



## Alaric (Mar 22, 2005)

Consider it done, thanks gopro.  I plan on doing this during April, so I'll let you know of my results.


----------



## gopro (Mar 22, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Consider it done, thanks gopro.  I plan on doing this during April, so I'll let you know of my results.



Awesome bro, awesome


----------



## Souljati (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm like Bruce Willis, Unbreakable, Die Hard.
About a month and a half ago (after a very, very long period of almost complete inactivity) I started running stairs after one trip to the gym where I could barely squat 145 ONCE! Since then I've been running HIIT stairs at the bleachers in my local university here and started doing standium stairs just about 2 weeks ago. Well let me tell you I went back to the gym yesterday and put those that 145 back on to see where i was, it seemed pretty easy. I didnt wanna get ahead of myself so i threw on a pair of 25's, still seemed easy, then another pair, now im squating 245, far more then ive ever done before yet it still seemed easy, by now someone else had asked if they could work in so i said sure, but then this guy threw FOUR 45's on each side and I started cussing under my breath, but after he did his set i got under to the bar just cuz I didnt wanna look like a puss taking off the weights, now this is 405 pounds, double my own weight and 50 pounds, I did 8 reps and immediately walked out of the gym utterly stunned, I know to some people I'd need an excuse to only be squatting 400 but this is almost double my previous max, and as I write this im still utterly stoned from the high that gave me. Everest, your next.


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2005)

Souljati said:
			
		

> I'm like Bruce Willis, Unbreakable, Die Hard.
> About a month and a half ago (after a very, very long period of almost complete inactivity) I started running stairs after one trip to the gym where I could barely squat 145 ONCE! Since then I've been running HIIT stairs at the bleachers in my local university here and started doing standium stairs just about 2 weeks ago. Well let me tell you I went back to the gym yesterday and put those that 145 back on to see where i was, it seemed pretty easy. I didnt wanna get ahead of myself so i threw on a pair of 25's, still seemed easy, then another pair, now im squating 245, far more then ive ever done before yet it still seemed easy, by now someone else had asked if they could work in so i said sure, but then this guy threw FOUR 45's on each side and I started cussing under my breath, but after he did his set i got under to the bar just cuz I didnt wanna look like a puss taking off the weights, now this is 405 pounds, double my own weight and 50 pounds, I did 8 reps and immediately walked out of the gym utterly stunned, I know to some people I'd need an excuse to only be squatting 400 but this is almost double my previous max, and as I write this im still utterly stoned from the high that gave me. Everest, your next.



I have NO idea what this has to do with P/RR/S, but anyway, congrats on the awesome lifting!


----------



## bambam613 (Mar 26, 2005)

gopro ,all these years of box squats, pause squats, etc.....and all i ever needed was to run stairs.....awesome.....heading out right now the empire state building.....
peace


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2005)

bambam613 said:
			
		

> gopro ,all these years of box squats, pause squats, etc.....and all i ever needed was to run stairs.....awesome.....heading out right now the empire state building.....
> peace



LOL big Mike...I guess if you really want to push that squat up to 600 you better reconsider your strategy...stop all those specialized squats and get on those steps!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Eric, I just purchased the May issue of Iron Man.  That was a good clean, concise, article.  I do believe you just made another convert to P/RR/S.

 Congratulates on getting your article published.


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hey Eric, I just purchased the May issue of Iron Man.  That was a good clean, concise, article.  I do believe you just made another convert to P/RR/S.
> 
> Congratulates on getting your article published.



Thank you very much for your kind words. That was actually the second P/RR/S article that I had published, the first one being in Musclemag International in 2004. The new one was a re-tooled version of the first one, but far better I feel. I will be doing another one for Ironman soon, expanding on the first article.

Thanks again, and let me know how you like P/RR/S.


----------



## LeanDreamer (Apr 5, 2005)

Ok, chalk this up to being a newbie but what the heck does P/RR/S mean?


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

LeanDreamer said:
			
		

> Ok, chalk this up to being a newbie but what the heck does P/RR/S mean?



Power
Rep Range
Shock


----------



## njc (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Gopro, allot of your system seems to involve low amounts of sets for each muscle group. Do you go pretty much to failure on your lifts?


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro, allot of your system seems to involve low amounts of sets for each muscle group. Do you go pretty much to failure on your lifts?



I go to failure on each working set, and often beyond. How far you push depends on your training experience, innate recovery abilities, your lifestyle, and how well your supplement/training regimen is set up. But muscle is built with intensity, not volume (for the most part). You do not need alot of sets to grow, and too many sets are counterproductive.


----------



## njc (Apr 5, 2005)

Cool. I meant to start your program about a month ago but messed my back up working and have done only light machine lifting for a while. Its almost gone know and I think ill start her up here if not next week the one after.


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Cool. I meant to start your program about a month ago but messed my back up working and have done only light machine lifting for a while. Its almost gone know and I think ill start her up here if not next week the one after.



Heal that back and then rock n roll!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 7, 2005)

Just an update on the P/RR/S situation,  its helped me get up to the 197 mark, from about 170 (since new years).  Great gains, and throughout that, I've gained maybe only a quarter of an inch to half an inch on my waist size, which I don't think is to bad for gaining over 25 lbs in 4 months.

Looks like I won't be hitting the 200 mark this bulking cycle, I'm out of supplements  and I can't get any until this weekend, and I start cutting on monday with my shock week.  I'm down to 195-196 now, thanks to a horrendous diet these past 2 days.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Just an update on the P/RR/S situation,  its helped me get up to the 197 mark, from about 170 (since new years).  Great gains, and throughout that, I've gained maybe only a quarter of an inch to half an inch on my waist size, which I don't think is to bad for gaining over 25 lbs in 4 months.
> 
> Looks like I won't be hitting the 200 mark this bulking cycle, I'm out of supplements  and I can't get any until this weekend, and I start cutting on monday with my shock week.  I'm down to 195-196 now, thanks to a horrendous diet these past 2 days.



So you are saying you have basically added 27 relatively solid lbs in the past 3 months???


----------



## Alaric (Apr 7, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> So you are saying you have basically added 27 relatively solid lbs in the past 3 months???



lol actually in 4 months   Its not all solid though, cause if it was, I wouldn't have gained that quarter-half inch on my waist 
 lol


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> lol actually in 4 months   Its not all solid though, cause if it was, I wouldn't have gained that quarter-half inch on my waist
> lol



Dude, a quarter inch on the waist alongside a 27 lb gain is practically nothing...probably 22-23 lbs of that weight is pure muscle!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 7, 2005)

oh wow, I never really looked at it that way 
I'd like to see where I get after my cut, hopefully I'll be able to keep my gains, as well as, my lifts

I've got some crappy progress pictures, crappy because they were taken by webcam (didn't have a digicam back then)....
I'll post them up if you don't mind gopro....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> oh wow, I never really looked at it that way
> I'd like to see where I get after my cut, hopefully I'll be able to keep my gains, as well as, my lifts
> 
> I've got some crappy progress pictures, crappy because they were taken by webcam (didn't have a digicam back then)....
> I'll post them up if you don't mind gopro....


Damn bro thats awsome progress!!!!!  I gained something like 30lbs my first 6 months or so but only kept about 17 of that...rest of it was shed away with my cut.  You have done some awsome work my friend...

Hell yea post them damn pics I gotta see this.  I'm sure you look awsome!


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> oh wow, I never really looked at it that way
> I'd like to see where I get after my cut, hopefully I'll be able to keep my gains, as well as, my lifts
> 
> I've got some crappy progress pictures, crappy because they were taken by webcam (didn't have a digicam back then)....
> I'll post them up if you don't mind gopro....



Post em up my brother!!


----------



## dstack (Apr 8, 2005)

Eric, I've been using your workout "religiously" for the past year and I'm still making nice gains. On my URL I've linked to your article and have clipboard sheet available for print at: http://www.rodstephens.com/buildleanmass.html


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> Eric, I've been using your workout "religiously" for the past year and I'm still making nice gains. On my URL I've linked to your article and have clipboard sheet available for print at: http://www.rodstephens.com/buildleanmass.html



Wow, this is awesome! Thanks! Glad you are doing well on my program!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 9, 2005)

Hmm alright here's some progression pictures and future pictures.

This will by my starting point for the cut (195~197):
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19397
*had hat hair, but didn't have the hat on...so I had to photoshop one in there lol 

Comparison Pictures (webcam):
Since I didn't have a digicam back then, I had to use a webcam, and I trained to copy the pose (more or less) from progress pic to progress pic:

167~170: Here
183~185:Here 2
195~197:Here 3

They're not the best comparison pictures though, because I couldn't keep the lighting constant (kinda hard when you gotta take them in different places).

Hopefully in a couple months, I'll be able to add better quality pictures from my cut (this time using my digicam).  The downside to this bulking phase, was the amount of new stretch marks I got, but oh well they'll fade.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2005)

Do partials have any place in P/RR/S?


----------



## gopro (Apr 9, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hmm alright here's some progression pictures and future pictures.
> 
> This will by my starting point for the cut (195~197):
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19397
> ...



Looking good bro!! Getting really thick up top!


----------



## gopro (Apr 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Do partials have any place in P/RR/S?



Yes, they can be used to extend a set.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2005)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey gopro one other thing I was thinking about adding to the routine is this:



> You cannot change the origin and insertion points of a muscle, but you can work to make it less noticable by building mass in that area.
> 
> In order to do this I recommend the following superset in each of your chest workouts...
> 
> ...



Something you said a couple years back, would I add that in for every week at the end of my chest workout (P, RR and S), and also, would be okay to substitute decline dumbell flyes for the decline cable flyes?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2005)

Generally it's accepted that the legs need more reps than most other muscles/groups.  Does this hold true as well when doing P/RR/S?  Or should I stick to the 4-6 rep range during Power week?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Generally it's accepted that the legs need more reps than most other muscles/groups.  Does this hold true as well when doing P/RR/S?  Or should I stick to the 4-6 rep range during Power week?


Stick with the 4-6  Legs definately get stimulated with VERY heavy, low reps as well. Are you doing P/RR/S now?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Stick with the 4-6  Legs definately get stimulated with VERY heavy, low reps as well. Are you doing P/RR/S now?


Yes my legs have definately been "stimulated with VERY heavy, low reps"


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes my legs have definately been "stimulated with VERY heavy, low reps"


Always making fun of me


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Always making fun of me


No... i was bein serious....


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey gopro one other thing I was thinking about adding to the routine is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Something you said a couple years back, would I add that in for every week at the end of my chest workout (P, RR and S), and also, would be okay to substitute decline dumbell flyes for the decline cable flyes?



Why, are you lacking mass in the lower area of the pecs?


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Generally it's accepted that the legs need more reps than most other muscles/groups.  Does this hold true as well when doing P/RR/S?  Or should I stick to the 4-6 rep range during Power week?



Stick with 4-6 reps during power week. This will stimulate high threshold fibers and will increase strength in the higher rep ranges as well.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Stick with the 4-6  Legs definately get stimulated with VERY heavy, low reps as well. Are you doing P/RR/S now?


 Thanks rock.
 Yes.  I just started this morining. w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Stick with 4-6 reps during power week. This will stimulate high threshold fibers and will increase strength in the higher rep ranges as well.


 So I'll stick to 4-6 reps with partials every now and then.
 Thanks gopro.


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> So I'll stick to 4-6 reps with partials every now and then.
> Thanks gopro.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 11, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Why, are you lacking mass in the lower area of the pecs?



Yeah I think I pretty much do, I feel that its my weakest point.  I understand that I can't necessarily isolate "lower chest", and i don't mean to bring that argument up again, but do you think I'd benefit from the routine posted above?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Thanks rock.
> Yes.  I just started this morining. w00t!


Awesome  Are you going to start a journal? I'll read it if you do


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> So I'll stick to 4-6 reps with partials every now and then.
> Thanks gopro.


Something I remember Gopro say a few years ago- He was talking about intensity doing his P/RR/S and side laterals. He said when he did side laterals he would hit his Rep Range with full ROM, and then he would keep going, doing partials or even just a few inches until he couldn't move his arms out at all. Always something I kept in mind when doing his program.


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Yeah I think I pretty much do, I feel that its my weakest point.  I understand that I can't necessarily isolate "lower chest", and i don't mean to bring that argument up again, but do you think I'd benefit from the routine posted above?



Don't worry, I won't have that argument in this thread. I DO believe you can "emphasize" different areas of the chest, so yes, the above routine would help. Use it only on shock week though. On power and rep range just use decline movements over flat movements.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes my legs have definately been "stimulated with VERY heavy, low reps"


O hell yea!!  Anyone who can walk after a gopro w/o didn't do it right LOL! I noticed great gains with my legs when I worked in the 4-6 rep range....just be sure to keep good form and get a full ROM.  Many people tend to do just partials because they are afraid and in the end you screw yourself!


----------



## AntiBlackOp1 (Apr 11, 2005)

alright im currently on week 1 of this program..i need help developing my routine for the last week week 3 shock.. i do not understand what drop set and that is please help me out....

thanks ..tyler


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

AntiBlackOp1 said:
			
		

> alright im currently on week 1 of this program..i need help developing my routine for the last week week 3 shock.. i do not understand what drop set and that is please help me out....
> 
> thanks ..tyler


An example will prolly be best Ty...
Take CG row, Start with your first weight that will take you to failure around 8 reps, when you have done that imediately drop the weight down so you can get about anouther 6 out, when you have done that imediately drop the weight down again so you can get about another 6 out and finished..
Hope that was clear enough


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

AntiBlackOp1 said:
			
		

> alright im currently on week 1 of this program..i need help developing my routine for the last week week 3 shock.. i do not understand what drop set and that is please help me out....
> 
> thanks ..tyler


Just as riss said...a drop set is a set performed to failure, then you drop some weight and go to failure again, and again.  You can do as many drop sets as you want and the reps you shoot for is up to you bud. Just remember when you think your done you've just started lol!


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Riz and Dead for helping out here. I so appreciate when my "Board of P/RR/S Trustees" is there to help out the newcomers!

You guys are great!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

No prob's Eric, just been lagging a bit and wanted to pick the game up a notch 
BTW is your phone number still the same??


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No prob's Eric, just been lagging a bit and wanted to pick the game up a notch
> BTW is your phone number still the same??



My cell is still the same, yes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No prob's Eric, just been lagging a bit and wanted to pick the game up a notch
> BTW is your phone number still the same??


Damn man he changes his avi so he needs to start posting everywhere just so people can see him!  Damn board whore!  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thanks Riz and Dead for helping out here. I so appreciate when my "Board of P/RR/S Trustees" is there to help out the newcomers!
> 
> You guys are great!


Ahem.....*clears throat*


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Ahem.....*clears throat*


_*Points and laughs @ the boy in the back of class that no one pays attention to*_


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Awesome  Are you going to start a journal? I'll read it if you do


 Are you kidding?  Do a journal detailing the weights I use (especially for someone of my bodyweight)?  There's already enough humor on the site as it is...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2005)

gopro, could  you provide an example of a leg routine during Power week?

 Thanks.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> gopro, could  you provide an example of a leg routine during Power week?
> 
> Thanks.


This is from the first page 
Legs

POWER: week 1

- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Leg press...3 x 4-6
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6
Very typical of a good power week


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2005)

From the first page of this thread?  Hey, I started on page 22, there was no way I was going to go read the previous pages.  

 Oh, and thanks.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

No worries champ, smash them legs


----------



## njc (Apr 12, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> My training split is changed every 3 P/RR/S cycles, or every 9 weeks or so. My current, and favorite split is:
> 
> monday: chest/delts/abs
> tuesday: quads/hams/calves
> ...


I thought training shoulders with Chest is a big no-no.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> An example will prolly be best Ty...
> Take CG row, Start with your first weight that will take you to failure around 8 reps, when you have done that imediately drop the weight down so you can get about anouther 6 out, when you have done that imediately drop the weight down again so you can get about another 6 out and finished..
> Hope that was clear enough



Shouldn't you do more reps if you're dropping/reducing the weight?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> _*Points and laughs @ the boy in the back of class that no one pays attention to*_


Exactly!!!! I'm always passed over


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?  Do a journal detailing the weights I use (especially for someone of my bodyweight)?  There's already enough humor on the site as it is...


Oh, C'mon. The weights don't matter. It's about accountability and letting people see your progress. C'mon- Du it!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> I thought training shoulders with Chest is a big no-no.


Why would that be? Your shoulders come into play when working chest so why not finish them off as well?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you do more reps if you're dropping/reducing the weight?


No, because your still going to failure....failure is the key.


----------



## njc (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Why would that be? Your shoulders come into play when working chest so why not finish them off as well?


Well ive always thought that youre shoulders would be weakened after hitting youre chest and would suffer performance wise.

I know the same theory applies to other body parts, ex. bis after back, but i thought shoulders should be given some priority.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Well ive always thought that youre shoulders would be weakened after hitting youre chest and would suffer performance wise.
> 
> I know the same theory applies to other body parts, ex. bis after back, but i thought shoulders should be given some priority.


I think it all comes down to your goals. If your shoulders need extra work, then separate them, if not it won't hurt. Personally, my shoulders DO need extra work so I keep them seperated


----------



## njc (Apr 12, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Ahem.....*clears throat*



Yes, I apologize that I did not include you. Thanks for helping out in this thread as well!


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> I thought training shoulders with Chest is a big no-no.



No, not at all. I love training shoulders with chest...but like I have mentioned, I change my split after every few cycles of P/RR/S.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

I find I respond pretty good to working delts with chest.  I've also noticed I tend to get injured less when doing it this way LOL!  From now on its delts and chest for me till my shoulder is 100%


----------



## Alaric (Apr 12, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I won't have that argument in this thread. I DO believe you can "emphasize" different areas of the chest, so yes, the above routine would help. Use it only on shock week though. On power and rep range just use decline movements over flat movements.



Alright, then I'll try hitting up declines install of flats, and see how that holds up for me after a cycle.  Will it be ok for me to substitue decline flyes for decline cable crossovers though?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, C'mon. The weights don't matter. It's about accountability and letting people see your progress. C'mon- Du it!!


 OK, I'll do a journal, but I wont start it until next Monday.  This week is way too hectic.  I've already missed one workout.  I have a client who had a power surge like I've never seen before.  It killed three of their machines (two of them were servers) and messed up quite a few.  Hell, I put in 13 hours yesterday, though I did workout yesterday but not this morning.


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Will it be ok for me to substitue decline flyes for decline cable crossovers though?



Yup!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> OK, I'll do a journal, but I wont start it until next Monday.  This week is way too hectic.  I've already missed one workout.  I have a client who had a power surge like I've never seen before.  It killed three of their machines (two of them were servers) and messed up quite a few.  Hell, I put in 13 hours yesterday, though I did workout yesterday but not this morning.


 Look forward to it buddy! And don't kill yourself at work


----------



## Alaric (Apr 13, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yup!



Thanks again gopro, I'm in the middle of the experimentation process, so to speak....We'll see how this goes


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Thanks again gopro, I'm in the middle of the experimentation process, so to speak....We'll see how this goes



Keep me posted!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 14, 2005)

will do boss.  

What I'm doing right now is using your "best off season diet post", and I've focused my diet in on that (low carb weekdays, higher carb weekends).  I've also been timing my carbs around my workout (60% after workout, 40% 2 hours before).  So the structure of my cutting meal plan is the same as my bulking meal plan with the exception of less calories (looks like this):

Mon-Fri
Protein = 2.1g / lb of bodyweight 
Carbs = 1.05g / lb of bodyweight
Fat = 0.55g / lb of bodyweight

Sat-Sun
P = 1.5g / lb of bw
C = 1.95 / lb of bw
F = 0.34 / lb of bw

[edit] After re-reading some of your older posts, I might change that up so that: 
1) my protein remains constant throughout the week @ 2.1 g / lb.
2) I eat half the carbs on weekend instead of double
3) less fat monday-friday, more fat saturday and sunday (just rotate them)

Question is, using what I just posted in the edit.  That gives me about 13.5 cals/lb.  How would I modify the above, so that I'm using 18 cals/lb?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> [edit] After re-reading some of your older posts, I might change that up so that:
> 1) my protein remains constant throughout the week @ 2.1 g / lb.
> 2) I eat half the carbs on weekend instead of double
> 3) less fat monday-friday, more fat saturday and sunday (just rotate them)


That sounds better b/c you are less active during the weekend.  You want the carbs around your workouts not your partying LOL.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm on hold with Microsoft so I thought I'd drop in.

I've only worked out once this (Power) week, but I do have one thing to note: I worked my legs and the DOMS is different.  My hamstrings hurt more towards the glutes than the calves and during my workout, I really felt it in my Vastus Medialis, and I mean *really * felt it.  It almost felt like it was being isolated.  Strange.

I'm going to try to squeeze in a back workout tonight.


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I'm on hold with Microsoft so I thought I'd drop in.
> 
> I've only worked out once this (Power) week, but I do have one thing to note: I worked my legs and the DOMS is different.  My hamstrings hurt more towards the glutes than the calves and during my workout, I really felt it in my Vastus Medialis, and I mean *really * felt it.  It almost felt like it was being isolated.  Strange.
> 
> I'm going to try to squeeze in a back workout tonight.



Keep us posted!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Keep us posted!!



Just so you know, I don't plan on keeping a journal in this thread. 

I just mention the above because of the change in DOMS and was wondering if anyone else experienced the same sort of change.  Maybe it was the four second concentric?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Just so you know, I don't plan on keeping a journal in this thread.
> 
> I just mention the above because of the change in DOMS and was wondering if anyone else experienced the same sort of change.  Maybe it was the four second concentric?


Cool, it could be the weight. With such heavy weight you "feel" certain muscles come into play more dominantly than you would otherwise. Come Monday I better see a journal from you


----------



## Alaric (Apr 17, 2005)

Alrighty, I'm all set!  Gopro you've helped me surpass my bulking goals with your advice and P/RR/S, lets see how it will hold up for me while I cut.  I've started up a new journal specifically for this, and I plan on keeping it.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=46491 for you guys to check out my progress/transformation.  It all starts tomorrow!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 17, 2005)

*yo gp..*

well GP I have a question for you, is there anything to subsitute for leg extensions or could I leave those out all together, I have a bad right knee due to basketball and this seems to really hurt it. The other exercises dont put as much stress on it. My coach who is also a physical therapist had me last year totally eliminate them..due to the stress put on the knee. What is your suggestion?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got a question Gopro  Doing P/RR/S II, is there any way to include explosive movements in as well?


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I'm all set!  Gopro you've helped me surpass my bulking goals with your advice and P/RR/S, lets see how it will hold up for me while I cut.  I've started up a new journal specifically for this, and I plan on keeping it.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=46491 for you guys to check out my progress/transformation.  It all starts tomorrow!



P/RR/S works just as well for cutting as it does for bulking. Have fun!


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> well GP I have a question for you, is there anything to subsitute for leg extensions or could I leave those out all together, I have a bad right knee due to basketball and this seems to really hurt it. The other exercises dont put as much stress on it. My coach who is also a physical therapist had me last year totally eliminate them..due to the stress put on the knee. What is your suggestion?



Eliminate any exercise that causes you pain that is unrelated to normal training-induced muscle burning or soreness.


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I've got a question Gopro  Doing P/RR/S II, is there any way to include explosive movements in as well?



Sure, why not. I would say that this would be best for power week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> P/RR/S works just as well for cutting as it does for bulking. Have fun!


Works great for cutting!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sure, why not. I would say that this would be best for power week.


Thanks Eric. Could you give me some examples of what to do and what to replace it with to keep from overtraining?


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Eric. Could you give me some examples of what to do and what to replace it with to keep from overtraining?



Well, what do you mean by explosive movements specifically? Olympic type lifts, or explosive as in moving weight as quickly as possible?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, what do you mean by explosive movements specifically? Olympic type lifts, or explosive as in moving weight as quickly as possible?


I think Olympic. Maybe both LOL. Here is my concern. I've never learned to "explode". So I have low bench, Dead, Squat and I can't arm wrestle to save my life LOL. I build up power as I go, but I don't *BAM* just hit it. Does that make sense. I'd like to train that a bit so if the instance ever occured, I could explode into action, not just go slowly. Am I making sense?


----------



## gopro (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think Olympic. Maybe both LOL. Here is my concern. I've never learned to "explode". So I have low bench, Dead, Squat and I can't arm wrestle to save my life LOL. I build up power as I go, but I don't *BAM* just hit it. Does that make sense. I'd like to train that a bit so if the instance ever occured, I could explode into action, not just go slowly. Am I making sense?



Well, you need to learn a few of the lifts, like the snatch and clean and clean and jerk. You also need to learn how to explode out of the bottom of lifts like bench presses and squats. This is more of a mindset than anything, but DOES take practice.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, you need to learn a few of the lifts, like the snatch and clean and clean and jerk. You also need to learn how to explode out of the bottom of lifts like bench presses and squats. This is more of a mindset than anything, but DOES take practice.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 20, 2005)

hey, just wanna say thanks gopro for having this up here on the website... not sure how much doing P/RR has helped me, but in the last 2 months ive gone from 180, to 200 with my improved diet. also started using this routine, 15 lbs lean, 5 lbs fat. pretty good imo, i might incorporate the S if i can ever figure out how to get it done good lol.


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> hey, just wanna say thanks gopro for having this up here on the website... not sure how much doing P/RR has helped me, but in the last 2 months ive gone from 180, to 200 with my improved diet. also started using this routine, 15 lbs lean, 5 lbs fat. pretty good imo, i might incorporate the S if i can ever figure out how to get it done good lol.



Awesome progress Kracin!! Well, you are welcome and I hope that P/RR has contributed to your success!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Question-* For P/RR/S II when working the Hamstrings, I know SLDL is too dangerous for the 1 Rep Max. How's about Sumo Deads?

*Question II-* When doing P/RR/S II and you repeat one of the weeks like say Power week, would it be alright to do the first week Part II style and the second week through Part I style?


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Question-* For P/RR/S II when working the Hamstrings, I know SLDL is too dangerous for the 1 Rep Max. How's about Sumo Deads?
> 
> *Question II-* When doing P/RR/S II and you repeat one of the weeks like say Power week, would it be alright to do the first week Part II style and the second week through Part I style?



Sumo Deads could work. But with P week in the part 2 version I might only use it for certain bodyparts/exercises. Hams might not be best suited to a single.

Yes, you can do Part II P and then basic P.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sumo Deads could work. But with P week in the part 2 version I might only use it for certain bodyparts/exercises. Hams might not be best suited to a single.
> 
> Yes, you can do Part II P and then basic P.


Thanks GP, maybe triples?


----------



## Kracin (Apr 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks GP, maybe triples?



try leg curls for hams? deads are still a great exercise for overall strength as well.


btw Dune is awesome, i was addicted for a while!


----------



## gopro (Apr 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks GP, maybe triples?



Triples could work.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 26, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hams might not be best suited to a single.


I like the single for lying leg curls.........


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> try leg curls for hams? deads are still a great exercise for overall strength as well.
> 
> 
> btw Dune is awesome, i was addicted for a while!


Thanks Buddy. I just feel I cheat too much with hips when I try SUPER heavy for Hams. Dune is or was great. I liked the first few books but you can't beat that first one! Most people don't get my sig!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Triples could work.


Thanks Eric!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I like the single for lying leg curls.........


Yeah, we all know what YOU like


----------



## gopro (Apr 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I like the single for lying leg curls.........



Hey Riz, your sis looks cute! Nice back on her!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hey Riz, your sis looks cute! Nice back on her!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we all know what YOU like


What.....?? Dives....??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hey Riz, your sis looks cute! Nice back on her!


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

>



I might have to come visit you in Australia after all!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I might have to come visit you in Australia after all!


Thats Sapphy in that pic ya know....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2005)

Answer your phone ya retard!!!!


----------



## Oz lifter (Apr 28, 2005)

hi guys

Today I just completed my first week of p/rr/s.  Felt awsome for most body parts, these are the muscles that are still sore    chest, tris, hams, quads, lats.  I take being sore as a good sign   

a couple of questions for those in the know.

On shoulder day I dont think there was any exercises that work the rear delts is this correct ? I think the front and lateral delts were covered but not the rear delts, should I do some lateral raises whilst laying down on a bench for this or not ?

Also on arm day my triceps got a solid workout but I feel I could handle more work on my biceps I did barbell curls for 2 sets, hammer curls for 2 sets and preacher curls for 2 sets.  I figured because Im only training each body part once per week is it possible to do 3 sets on each bicep exercise compared to 2.

thanks

ps looking forward to rep range next week


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thats Sapphy in that pic ya know....



Oh, been there, done that


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Answer your phone ya retard!!!!



Yeah, yeah, I got your message you P/RR/S freak....but that was at about 1 am my time!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh, been there, done that


 

I thought the time i rang you was about the time i was ringing you last year...??
Speak to you soon, i am trying to diet down a bit before my Sept comp again, i wanna do cartwheels into the comp this year. Place overall winner in the local, place well in the State if not win category and compete in the National. There is a local comp before the first local as well, i promised the guy who's been selling me my supps that i would compete, its his comp same federation as the others but just the first one he's put on.
4 comps in 2 months and i'm a bit scared of getting "flat" ya know...
Now i just read your "No cardio! Diet doing it all!" Thread and it's thrown me a doozie.... 
Yes will ring soon.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, Pete always called me at like 2am  

But I always look forward to his call  

Where is that No Cardio thread? Guess I can look for it


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like we need to change to team Beast hey..... 
There was a link to the thread in Alaric's journal


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I thought the time i rang you was about the time i was ringing you last year...??
> Speak to you soon, i am trying to diet down a bit before my Sept comp again, i wanna do cartwheels into the comp this year. Place overall winner in the local, place well in the State if not win category and compete in the National. There is a local comp before the first local as well, i promised the guy who's been selling me my supps that i would compete, its his comp same federation as the others but just the first one he's put on.
> 4 comps in 2 months and i'm a bit scared of getting "flat" ya know...
> Now i just read your "No cardio! Diet doing it all!" Thread and it's thrown me a doozie....
> Yes will ring soon.....



Ok brother from another land...we'll talk soon. However, don't take the no cardio thing too literally...that is good enough to get you to the 6-7% bodyfat mark, but not enough to get you into show shape. For that you DO need cardio.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (May 1, 2005)

eh I still having trouble with Back day for Power. It just doesnt seem to hit me very well, I feel like I am not doing things right. Such as rack deads...any suggestions, also what is the proper form for that?


----------



## gopro (May 2, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> eh I still having trouble with Back day for Power. It just doesnt seem to hit me very well, I feel like I am not doing things right. Such as rack deads...any suggestions, also what is the proper form for that?



Back is a very hard bodypart to feel, and training it with heavy weights for low reps makes it even harder. You must keep your form very tight and do your best to focus on pulling with your back. It really takes practice to get. Just don't expect the same "feeling" from training back with 10-12 reps as you get from 4-6...its very different.

The form for rack deads is very straightfoward. The bar should begin at a position anywhere from mid-shin to just below the knee. You do these with a slight bend to the knee, but you initiate the pull more from the lower back than the legs. This is different than full deads, in which the pull is initiated from the quads and hips.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks GP, that helps me out as well. Just finished Back with Power II and was a bit concerned.


----------



## gopro (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks GP, that helps me out as well. Just finished Back with Power II and was a bit concerned.


----------



## racoon02 (May 2, 2005)

I have a question. Should I be going to heavy, and till failure on shock week?


----------



## gopro (May 2, 2005)

racoon02 said:
			
		

> I have a question. Should I be going to heavy, and till failure on shock week?



Stay within the specified rep range on shock day...in most cases 8-10...and yes, go till failure.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks GP, that helps me out as well. Just finished Back with Power II and was a bit concerned.


If you want to really feel it in your back, do Yate's Rows.  A Yate's Row is: a bent-over barbell row with a supinated hold and your back at a 50 degree angle (from horizontal).  I like to squeeze at the top. I really feel these. w00t!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

You still alive buddy??

Oh yeah.... and i really miss The Tank meister


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You still alive buddy??
> 
> Oh yeah.... and i really miss The Tank meister



Barely but yes.


----------



## Tank316 (May 10, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Stay within the specified rep range on shock day...in most cases 8-10...and yes, go till failure.


if you go over, its very taxing on the CNS  trust me!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You still alive buddy??
> 
> Oh yeah.... and i really miss The Tank meister


i'm here Riss, just Xtremly busy buddie!!!!!      
but i'm doing great, the shoulder is like 98%, i feel nothing in it whats so ever..
and of course, i'm still braggin about this program!!   
i'll get a pic or 2 taken Friday Riss to show you the progress!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i'm here Riss, just Xtremly busy buddie!!!!!
> but i'm doing great, the shoulder is like 98%, i feel nothing in it whats so ever..
> and of course, i'm still braggin about this program!!
> i'll get a pic or 2 taken Friday Riss to show you the progress!!!


 Yahoo its Tommy!!! 
Great to hear from you mate and even better to hear you are doin well!!
Are you still competeing this year?? I am now about 16 weeks out and in desparate need of cleaning things up!! if you catch my drift.... 
I got some pics in my gallery from not that long ago


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yahoo its Tommy!!!
> Great to hear from you mate and even better to hear you are doin well!!
> Are you still competeing this year?? I am now about 16 weeks out and in desparate need of cleaning things up!! if you catch my drift....
> I got some pics in my gallery from not that long ago


You need more then cleaning up you fat bastard!


----------



## Tank316 (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yahoo its Tommy!!!
> Great to hear from you mate and even better to hear you are doin well!!
> Are you still competeing this year?? I am now about 16 weeks out and in desparate need of cleaning things up!! if you catch my drift....
> I got some pics in my gallery from not that long ago


WOW you got up to 210, that awesome, you looked great,one day you'll be competeing at that wt,mate!!!!!
yes, i'll be competeing in Oct,you still going cave man diet?ala gopro!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You need more then cleaning up you fat bastard!


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> WOW you got up to 210, that awesome, you looked great,one day you'll be competeing at that wt,mate!!!!!
> yes, i'll be competeing in Oct,you still going cave man diet?ala gopro!!!


Now THAT would be nice!!
 Is there another way to eat than caveman GP style......  

*GP's shopping list:*
_Protien
Eggs
Meat
Sweet potatoe
Oil_


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2005)

Cavemen had to hunt and kill their prey...same thing you guys will be doing when you get back on stage


----------



## Tank316 (May 12, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Cavemen had to hunt and kill their prey...same thing you guys will be doing when you get back on stage


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Cavemen had to hunt and kill their prey...same thing you guys will be doing when you get back on stage


----------



## Tank316 (May 13, 2005)

in the team beast pic, is that Rock on the far rt[5th pic i think] if so, holy moly batman or should i say back man!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 14, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i'm here Riss, just Xtremly busy buddie!!!!!
> but i'm doing great, the shoulder is like 98%, i feel nothing in it whats so ever..
> and of course, i'm still braggin about this program!!
> i'll get a pic or 2 taken Friday Riss to show you the progress!!!


pic taken ,just for you riss, and yes, the mass is Back!!!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 14, 2005)

I just want to clarify.

Gopro does 15-20 minutes of 'moderate' cardio after weight training.

You wait to eat your PWO1 until after the cardio is finished, correct?

No supplements after weight training, but before cardio?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Brother *TANK*, holy cow, Awesome pic!!! Hows it goin? I took your advice from a long time agao, and I'm using the P/RR/S system, thanks again!!!


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> I just want to clarify.
> 
> Gopro does 15-20 minutes of 'moderate' cardio after weight training.
> 
> ...



In general, yes. Of course when cutting, cardio amounts go up. Right after I'm done with the weights I have my creatine/BCAAs/glutamine. Then I do cardio. Once finished, I will then have my post workout meal. So:

weights
supps
cardio
PWmeal


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 14, 2005)

Much appreciated, Gopro.


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Much appreciated, Gopro.



No problem.


----------



## vegman (May 14, 2005)

What kind of a PO meal do you have Gopro?


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> What kind of a PO meal do you have Gopro?



Whey protein and either maltodextrin powder, or if I'm hungry for solid food I will have white rice, grits, or white potato with the whey.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> in the team beast pic, is that Rock on the far rt[5th pic i think] if so, holy moly batman or should i say back man!!!!!!!


No I believe you are lookin at arch...the one with batman as a tattoo right?

Tank your lookin awsome bro!!!  Much congrats to how your lookin right now!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No I believe you are lookin at arch...the one with batman as a tattoo right?
> 
> Tank your lookin awsome bro!!!  Much congrats to how your lookin right now!!


thanks DB, man arch is getting big as well, life treating you good?


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> pic taken ,just for you riss, and yes, the mass is Back!!!!


Yeah.... you da man!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> thanks DB, man arch is getting big as well, life treating you good?


Yea he got pretty massive LOL.  Lifes been better...struggling with rehab and getting over the injury.  Didn't get to workout for about 3 months so now I'm trying to get back into the swing of things.  Lost alot of strength and size so its all about gettin back to where I was.

How about you bud...hows life?


----------



## Tank316 (May 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea he got pretty massive LOL.  Lifes been better...struggling with rehab and getting over the injury.  Didn't get to workout for about 3 months so now I'm trying to get back into the swing of things.  Lost alot of strength and size so its all about gettin back to where I was.
> 
> How about you bud...hows life?


great. you'll come back quick!
It looks like Team Beast is growing, in more ways theen one!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 16, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Whey protein and either maltodextrin powder, or if I'm hungry for solid food I will have white rice, grits, or white potato with the whey.


ditto...  
its about the only time i eat a potato any more!!


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2005)

Is it Kosher to split my Power Week routine into two parts?   For example, on Back & Biceps day, I would do back in the morning and biceps in the evening.  My Power workouts take up to 90 minutes.  It would be convenient if I could do 45 minutes in the morning and 45 minutes in the evening.  Or would this result in not getting the maximum benefit of P/RR/S?

 Thanks for any insight!


----------



## adamf4i (May 26, 2005)

would HIIT be ok to do 3 times a week with this schedule?

 and a question bout after you do week 1 when you get to the second week you do more reps it looks like so do you do less weight cause it doesnt seem to me that i would just get strong enough to power it in 1 week 

  im sorry if this is a stupid question im clueless to alot of shit and tryin to pick up alot of it

 feel free anyone to hit me up on one of the messengers for any extra stuff to help ?


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Sorry if I appear stupid, but is there a link somewhere for P/RR/S II? And was wondering if I could incorporate some of Version II into my Version I routine? Does that even make sense?


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry if I appear stupid, but is there a link somewhere for P/RR/S II? And was wondering if I could incorporate some of Version II into my Version I routine? Does that even make sense?


yes you can, i have done it myself!


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> yes you can, i have done it myself!


Thank you Brother Tank, Awesome pic of yours!!!


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Is it Kosher to split my Power Week routine into two parts?   For example, on Back & Biceps day, I would do back in the morning and biceps in the evening.  My Power workouts take up to 90 minutes.  It would be convenient if I could do 45 minutes in the morning and 45 minutes in the evening.  Or would this result in not getting the maximum benefit of P/RR/S?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



Generally I do not recommend double split workouts for drug-free trainees, but give this a try and see how you feel. Make sure that your body, as a whole, can recover from 2 daily workouts. Also, make sure to take advantage of the 2 post workout recovery meals.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Generally I do not recommend double split workouts for drug-free trainees, but give this a try and see how you feel. Make sure that your body, as a whole, can recover from 2 daily workouts. Also, make sure to take advantage of the 2 post workout recovery meals.


 
 I'll give it a shot and report back.

 As always, thanks gopro.


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I'll give it a shot and report back.
> 
> As always, thanks gopro.



Good luck my friend.


----------



## racoon02 (Jun 1, 2005)

Gopro I noticed you said that you get your creatine in right before you head to cardio(after your weight training)... I too like to take my creatine and head straight to cardio since I am already at the gym... would you advise against taking your glutamine/creatine fix before cardio with some grape juice for your pwo insulin spike?


----------



## sqorpione (Jun 1, 2005)

hey read that you can do some online training? sounds awsome. What are your rates? Please replay to me at hluiscp@yahoo.com


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2005)

racoon02 said:
			
		

> Gopro I noticed you said that you get your creatine in right before you head to cardio(after your weight training)... I too like to take my creatine and head straight to cardio since I am already at the gym... would you advise against taking your glutamine/creatine fix before cardio with some grape juice for your pwo insulin spike?



No, I would not go for an insulin spike right before cardio as that would hinder the fat burning process of cardio. I take creatine/glutamine/BCAA right after training with water, and my post workout shake right after cardio.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 3, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> No, I would not go for an insulin spike right before cardio as that would hinder the fat burning process of cardio. I take creatine/glutamine/BCAA right after training with water, and my post workout shake right after cardio.


as far as taste, the bcaa's are a tad bit bitter, but its well worth it!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> as far as taste, the bcaa's are a tad bit bitter, but its well worth it!!!!!



You know it brother.


----------



## Dman (Jun 3, 2005)

*i need a workout program*

hey anybody out no of a workout plan i could do im about 5'5 110 14 yrs old i need to bulk up and get stronger could u help me espicially u gopro. tnx


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2005)

Dman said:
			
		

> hey anybody out no of a workout plan i could do im about 5'5 110 14 yrs old i need to bulk up and get stronger could u help me espicially u gopro. tnx



You just need to do the basics, and no more than 3 days per week. You also need to eat and eat...try to make most of it good natural foods. 
Sleep is also essential to you. A good program for you would be something like:

MONDAY:
-squats...4 x 6-10
-bench press...4 x 6-10
-bent rows...4 x 6-10

WEDNESDAY:
-incline presses...4 x 6-10
-wg pullups...4 x max
-deadlifts...4 x 4-6

FRIDAY:
-leg presses...4 x 8-12
-military presses...4 x 6-10
-one arm rows...4 x 6-10


----------



## chunky34 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi GP, Randy, Sapphire, and all P/RR/S Vets.

I'm new here(well kind of, I didnt come here for couple of months) and Im interested in trying this new style of training. I'm 6'6", 240-245 pounds, 12-13% bodyfat. I trained DoggCrapp style for couple of months, and have 2-3 years of training behind me. I decided to change method of training. DC training is really great, but too advanced for me yet. Im not ready for all the rest pause training, so that's what brings me there.

I read a bunch of info there since 2-3 days, I read 15 pages out of the 28 of this stickies, and this training got my attention. I think it is a kind of training like Doggcrapp, but there is a bit more variations which I think is good because it changes the stimulus. The training is done 100% intensity, low volume, with controlled negatives (3-4 sec) and explosive positive, like Dc training. The differences is with frequency, no rest pause, and more variations. 

However, I don't think have very good recovery ability, so I came up with a even lower volume, about 4-5 sets for large bodypart, and 2-3 for smaller, however every set taken to concentric failure + a big negative (example of a power week for my day 1, chest-bis) :

Incline Db Press - 2 sets - 4-6 reps
Dips - 2 sets - 4-6 reps
Bench Press - 1 set - 4-6 reps

Db Curl 2 sets - 4-6 reps
BB Curl 1 set - 4-6 reps

For power week, I prefer keeping the compound exercises only, and for RR week I will go with 2 exercises compounds and 1 exercise of isolation.

Questions :
The main thing to grow, in every kind of program, is to apply overload to your muscles.So in this program, every time power, rep range, of shock week comes back, we need to add 5-10 lbs to every lift so we ensure good strenght gains, which will equals to mass gains if diet is in order, am I right ?


And every comments is welcomed, about my program or whatever. I'm glad to have found this board. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jun 8, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Also, make sure to take advantage of the 2 post workout recovery meals.


 
I must have missed these...can you repost for me?


----------



## gopro (Jun 8, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> I must have missed these...can you repost for me?



I didn't post any specific meals, I was just referring to the fact that if someone were going to double split his/her workouts than there would be also 2 post workout meals to be had in one day. Basically this means whey protein + high GI carbs.


----------



## gopro (Jun 8, 2005)

chunky34 said:
			
		

> Hi GP, Randy, Sapphire, and all P/RR/S Vets.
> 
> I'm new here(well kind of, I didnt come here for couple of months) and Im interested in trying this new style of training. I'm 6'6", 240-245 pounds, 12-13% bodyfat. I trained DoggCrapp style for couple of months, and have 2-3 years of training behind me. I decided to change method of training. DC training is really great, but too advanced for me yet. Im not ready for all the rest pause training, so that's what brings me there.
> 
> ...



I think that DC is a great program and his reputation proceeds him. However, I do get many people that either have jumped over to P/RR/S or like to switch between the two programs.

You interpretation of my program is excellent, and it is great that you have determined your individual recovery abilities and have lowered the volume to correspond with that.

As to your question...P/RR/S can be used in a couple of ways...you can repeat the same exercises from P to P, RR to RR, and S to S and strive to increase weight or increase reps with the same weight, OR, you can switch things up completely with exercises and/or sequence from week to week. The latter might prevent you from gaining as much strength as the former, but gains in hypertrophy still come from the constant change in stimuli. That said, I believe it is better for newcomers to P/RR/S to go with the strategy of increasing weights for a few months before getting more "fancy."


----------



## chunky34 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks GP for the advice. I will start the program after a couple of weeks of "cruising" like it is call in DC program, a sort of active recovery.


----------



## gopro (Jun 8, 2005)

chunky34 said:
			
		

> Thanks GP for the advice. I will start the program after a couple of weeks of "cruising" like it is call in DC program, a sort of active recovery.



Great, let me know how it goes.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 9, 2005)

During shock, are you supposed to rest before you do the dropset? Or is it straight onto the dropset after the superset?   ...help


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2005)

If a workout looks like this:

superset: flyes/bench press...2 x 8-10
dropset: incline press...2 x 8-10, drop, 4-6

This means you do a superset, rest, than do the second superset, then rest.
Next you do the first dropset, then rest, then do the second superset.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 9, 2005)

Right..I see. Thank you.


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Right..I see. Thank you.



You are welcome.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey big fella, just lately i have been walking out of the gym after my usual workouts, i train everything as hard as i can failing into correct rep ranges but by the time i get 1/2 way home i feel like turning around and doin it again  I just feel like my workout hasn't hit that muscle well enough and by the time i get to it next week i am feling like i missed a week 
The only difference being that i am training by myself now (no partner)
What are your thoughts on whats doin....??
Fair dink


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey big fella, just lately i have been walking out of the gym after my usual workouts, i train everything as hard as i can failing into correct rep ranges but by the time i get 1/2 way home i feel like turning around and doin it again  I just feel like my workout hasn't hit that muscle well enough and by the time i get to it next week i am feling like i missed a week
> The only difference being that i am training by myself now (no partner)
> What are your thoughts on whats doin....??
> Fair dink


i'm no GP, but what i have done these last few wks Riss has just been adding a few more sets, i know i'm not overtraining...CNS has been fine, muscle/joints feel great..
also, maybe switch to version II...


----------



## gopro (Jun 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey big fella, just lately i have been walking out of the gym after my usual workouts, i train everything as hard as i can failing into correct rep ranges but by the time i get 1/2 way home i feel like turning around and doin it again  I just feel like my workout hasn't hit that muscle well enough and by the time i get to it next week i am feling like i missed a week
> The only difference being that i am training by myself now (no partner)
> What are your thoughts on whats doin....??
> Fair dink



Doing it without a partner takes away the ability to do forced reps which can make the workout seem less intense. On exercises that allow for it, after you reach failure you should then apply partial reps under the weight no longer budges. You might also do as Tank mentioned and add a set or two per bodypart. Finally, you can begin experimenting with a technique I call "Hybrid P/RR/S" training. This blends all three systems into one workout, and it can be super intense. Example for chest:

bench press...2-3 x 4-6
incline flye...1 x 13-15, 1 x 10-12, 1 x 7-9
superset: cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 each


----------



## chunky34 (Jun 12, 2005)

GP, do you recommand these partials reps for someone who has low recovery abilities, or one time here and there won't hurt ?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 12, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i'm no GP, but what i have done these last few wks Riss has just been adding a few more sets, i know i'm not overtraining...CNS has been fine, muscle/joints feel great..
> also, maybe switch to version II...


Hey Tankus, yeah i been adding an extra set on my first exercise and i been doing version 2 as well, not so much for Power week cause it's hard to do a 1RM by yourself


			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Doing it without a partner takes away the ability to do forced reps which can make the workout seem less intense. On exercises that allow for it, after you reach failure you should then apply partial reps under the weight no longer budges. You might also do as Tank mentioned and add a set or two per bodypart. Finally, you can begin experimenting with a technique I call "Hybrid P/RR/S" training. This blends all three systems into one workout, and it can be super intense. Example for chest:
> 
> bench press...2-3 x 4-6
> incline flye...1 x 13-15, 1 x 10-12, 1 x 7-9
> superset: cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 each


I have been doin some partials and cheats as well to "go beyond failure"
I'll give the Hybrid training a go this week while i'm finishing my course, let you know how it goes
Thanks Fellas


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 12, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Doing it without a partner takes away the ability to do forced reps which can make the workout seem less intense. On exercises that allow for it, after you reach failure you should then apply partial reps under the weight no longer budges. You might also do as Tank mentioned and add a set or two per bodypart. Finally, you can begin experimenting with a technique I call "Hybrid P/RR/S" training. This blends all three systems into one workout, and it can be super intense. Example for chest:
> 
> bench press...2-3 x 4-6
> incline flye...1 x 13-15, 1 x 10-12, 1 x 7-9
> superset: cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 each


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
done this as well, but i figured it out myself, i like to experiment with p/rr/sh in many ways!!!
scroll back Riss and look for ver II,TaPo[Taylor] tweaked it bit from what GP posted.
I train alone 98% of the time, use a headset to get the intensity up..
focus on you,feel the muscle your working..
but i really liked what GP added for the workout, blend all 3 together, its intense!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 12, 2005)

chunky34 said:
			
		

> GP, do you recommand these partials reps for someone who has low recovery abilities, or one time here and there won't hurt ?



Generally no. However, try adding one set containing partials per bodypart and see how you recover. If you are doing ok, you can add another set like this. I would not ever go part using one set with partials per exercise though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> done this as well, but i figured it out myself, i like to experiment with p/rr/sh in many ways!!!
> scroll back Riss and look for ver II,TaPo[Taylor] tweaked it bit from what GP posted.
> I train alone 98% of the time, use a headset to get the intensity up..
> ...


I did this for a while when...right around the time II was being talked about maybe a year or so ago.  Did wonders for me!  It would really send my body for a whirl sometimes lol.

Makes me feel good I did something eric would recomend without him even mentioning something of its nature!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey boss, doing my cert 3 course 1 thing that was spoken about was rep ranges, they advocate that 8-12 reps enduces hypertrophy. I think most people agree with that. But they went on to say that the place those numbers has come from is a rep speed of 2-0-2 corrilating to a total TUT of 45-75 secs (these are all rough numbers so don't do any adding up ) so really hypertrophy comes from the TUT being in that bracket not the actual number of reps, so if you want hypertrophy at 6 reps you can do a 3-1-3.
I just wanna hear your thoughts on this cause i know you like tempo's but is that the reason why??


----------



## gopro (Jun 20, 2005)

Well Riz, this is not a cut and dry issue. TUT is an important factor, as is # of reps, and load, but none of them are the be-all-end-all of growth. If we follow the logic of simply trying to get into a specific TUT, the we can theoretically do one rep per set, but at 25 seconds up and 25 seconds down. This protocol has been experimented with and has been shown to provide very little in the way of hypertrophy because the load is just to light. There are bodybuilders out there that average 4-6 rep per set, always, and a TUT of maybe 12-20 seconds and they are huge. A good example of this is Skip LaCour and Jeff Willet. The reason that P/RR/S works so well is because there are many pathways that can contribute to growth and the combinations of different TUT's, loads, tempos, intensity techniques, rests between sets, etc. explores all of them.


----------



## chunky34 (Jun 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well Riz, this is not a cut and dry issue. TUT is an important factor, as is # of reps, and load, but none of them are the be-all-end-all of growth. If we follow the logic of simply trying to get into a specific TUT, the we can theoretically do one rep per set, but at 25 seconds up and 25 seconds down. This protocol has been experimented with and has been shown to provide very little in the way of hypertrophy because the load is just to light. There are bodybuilders out there that average 4-6 rep per set, always, and a TUT of maybe 12-20 seconds and they are huge. A good example of this is Skip LaCour and Jeff Willet. *The reason that P/RR/S works so well is because there are many pathways that can contribute to growth and the combinations of different TUT's, loads, tempos, intensity techniques, rests between sets, etc. explores all of them*.


Amen to that.
GoPro quotes = priceless


----------



## gopro (Jun 20, 2005)

chunky34 said:
			
		

> Amen to that.
> GoPro quotes = priceless



Thank you very much.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 26, 2005)

I tried a bit of shock practise last weekend just to give myself a new experience, as I've never tried a shock workout before. I decided to use shock on a chest workout, supersetting Incline DB with Flyes, and a flat benchpress dropset. Feck me, was I in some pain after that!


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> I tried a bit of shock practise last weekend just to give myself a new experience, as I've never tried a shock workout before. I decided to use shock on a chest workout, supersetting Incline DB with Flyes, and a flat benchpress dropset. Feck me, was I in some pain after that!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 28, 2005)

wazzup said:
			
		

> hmm.. the first two links don't seem to work ( I get redirected to an endorsement for Tom Venuto's BFFM)
> 
> Week 1 power.doc
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tachmentid=9615
> ...





anyone have a fixed links to these here?

i'm looking for a sample of RR


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> anyone have a fixed links to these here?
> 
> i'm looking for a sample of RR



Sample of whole routine:

BACK

WEEK 1: POWER

-rack deadlift...3 x 4-6
-bent row...3 x 4-6
-weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
-CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

WEEK 2: REP RANGE

-CG weighted chin...2 x 7-9
-WG T-Bar row...2 x 10-12
-dumbell row...2 x 13-15
-pullover...2 x 16-20

WEEK 3: SHOCK

-SUPERSET: pullover/WG pulldown ...2 x 8-10 each
-SUPERSET: stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...2 x 8-10 each
-DROPSET: CG seated pully row...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8

BIS/TRIS

WEEK 1: POWER

-barbell curl...2 x 4-6
-preacher curl...2 x 4-6
-hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
-CG bench press...3 x 4-6
-skull crush...2 x 4-6
-single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

WEEK 2: REP RANGE

-alternating dumbell curl...2 x 7-9
-cable curl...2 x 10-12
-concentration curl...1-2 x 13-15
-weighted dip...3 x 7-9
-pushdown...2 x 10-12
-kickback...1-2 x 13-15

WEEK 3: SHOCK

-SUPERSET: barbell curl/CG chin...2 x 8-10 each
-SUPERSET: preacher curl/reverse curl...1 x 8-10 each
-DROPSET: cable single arm curl...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8
-SUPERSET: pushdown/CG bench press...2 x 8-10 each
-SUPERSET: reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension...1 x 8-10 each
-DROPSET weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 4-6, drop, 4-6

CHEST

WEEK 1: POWER

-dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
-incline press...3 x 4-6
-weighted dips...3 x 4-6

WEEK 2: REP RANGE

-incline dumbell press...3 x 7-9
-bench press...3 x 10-12
-flye...2 x 13-15
-cable crossover...16-20

WEEK 3: SHOCK

-SUPERSET: cable crossover/incline smith press...2 x 8-10 reps each
-SUPERSET: incline flye/dips...2 x 8-10 reps each
-DROPSET: machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8

DELTS

WEEK 1: POWER

-military press...3 x 4-6
-WG upright row...3 x 4-6
-"cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

WEEK 2: REP RANGE

-single arm dumbell press...2 x 7-9
-WG cable upright row...2 x 10-12
-bent lateral...2 x 13-15
-cable side lateral...2 x 16-20

WEEK 3: SHOCK

-SUPERSET: seated side lateral/hammer machine press ...2 x 8-10
-SUPERSET: reverse pec deck/WG upright row...2 x 8-10
-DROPSET: cable front raise...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8

LEGS

WEEK 1: POWER

-squats...4 x 4-6
-leg press...4 x 4-6
-single leg extension...2 x 4-6
-lying leg curl...4 x 4-6
-stiff deadlift...3 x 4-6

WEEK 2: REP RANGE

-leg extension...2 X 7-9
-hack squat...3 x 10-12
-leg press...3 x 13-15
-lunge...2 x 16-20
-seated leg curl...3 x 7-9
-stiff deadlift...2 x 10-12
-single leg lying leg curl...2 x 13-15

WEEK 3: SHOCK

-SUPERSET: leg extension/front squat...2 x 8-10 each
-SUPERSET: leg extension/leg press...2 x 8-10 each
-DROPSET: single leg leg press...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
-SUPERSET: lying leg curl/stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10 each
-DROPSET: seated leg curl...2 x 8-10, drop, 6-8
__________________


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks Gopro, 

I have been looking to switch up my p/rr/s and just remembered I found some samples
somwhere in this thread. I just couldn't remmeber where. 


another question? what do ya think about throwing HIIT in there on abs and calve
day? Do you think I would be better off going with some moderate traditional cardio
on post workout after I take my glutamine. I'm sure this topic has been covered but 
don't really have time to go through hundreds of threads.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> thanks Gopro,
> 
> I have been looking to switch up my p/rr/s and just remembered I found some samples
> somwhere in this thread. I just couldn't remmeber where.
> ...



To me, both HIIT and traditional cardio both get the job done in the long run as far as fat burning goes, so go ahead and use either for your program.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay GoPro, Im sorry that I have to ask, but, there's a lot of pages, and Im looking for 3 things, 

1. With RI's of 4-5 mins on P week, 2-3 on RR, and to cardiovascular recovery on S, how long do you expect the workouts to last?
2. What rep cadences should be used during each week
3. And about glutamine, bcaas, and creatine, can they all be taken together??? Im completely confused now.


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Fish...

1-Mine take about 60-75 min after warmups.

2-Rep cadence:

POWER WEEK...3/0/X
REP RANGE WEEK...2/1/2
SHOCK WEEK...1/0/1

3-Yes (official end of confusion!)


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 6, 2005)

newb question, but what is rep cadence?

And for power week 4-5 min rest between each set? just seemed kind of long.


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2005)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> newb question, but what is rep cadence?
> 
> And for power week 4-5 min rest between each set? just seemed kind of long.



Rep cadence is basically how quickly you lift the weight from start to finish. It is broken up into 3 sections: the negative or eccentric portion, the mid-point, and the positive or concentric contraction. So, a rep cadence of 3/0/1 would mean that you lower the weight in 3 seconds...then hold the weight at the stretch or contraction point for 0 seconds...then you lift the weight in 1 second.

As far as the rest of 4-5 minutes, that is just for POWER WEEK where the goal is to lift maximum poundages for low reps. I should mention that this long of a rest is only necessary for basic compound lifts like squats, deadlifts, bench press, bent rows, etc. For movements like barbell curls, side laterals, etc, you can drop the rest to 3-4 minutes.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for elaborating on Rep Cadence, GoPro. I was looking for information at the same time as Fish. 

In the middle of my second P/RR/S cycle!


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Thanks for elaborating on Rep Cadence, GoPro. I was looking for information at the same time as Fish.
> 
> In the middle of my second P/RR/S cycle!



My pleasure!


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks GoPro.. I'll be starting my first P/RR/P/RR today. 2 more questions, which probably have been answered before but its hard to find information in these 29 pages:
1) I know you recomend taking a break after 3 cycles of P/RR/S, so should I take a break after 2 P/RR/P/RR since its closer in time or should I still do 3 and then take a week off.
2) How often should I change the exercises? I think I read you change yours week to week, workout to workout, so I guess the 2nd P week should have different exercises than the first P week (keeping the same compound movements such as sqauts and bench press, etc) Am i on the right track?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2005)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> Thanks GoPro.. I'll be starting my first P/RR/P/RR today. 2 more questions, which probably have been answered before but its hard to find information in these 29 pages:
> 1) I know you recomend taking a break after 3 cycles of P/RR/S, so should I take a break after 2 P/RR/P/RR since its closer in time or should I still do 3 and then take a week off.
> 2) How often should I change the exercises? I think I read you change yours week to week, workout to workout, so I guess the 2nd P week should have different exercises than the first P week (keeping the same compound movements such as sqauts and bench press, etc) Am i on the right track?
> 
> ...



1-You can do 3 full cycles of P/RR/P/RR, or a total of 12 weeks before taking a week break.

2-Don't change your exercises as often as I do. Do at least 1 full P/RR/P/RR cycle before changing exercises...and even then, you do not have to change them all.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 7, 2005)

ok. Thanks again.. I'm looking foward to tonight.


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2005)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> ok. Thanks again.. I'm looking foward to tonight.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 8, 2005)

Probably one of the best bicep workouts i ever had.. I loved it, the long rest intervals really made a difference..

The tricep went well, but not as well as the bicep. I could have gone heavier with the close grip bench but the lack of a partner, and my reluctancy to use the smith machine, makes it difficult. Any advice?

Also, what do you do for your abs? I coudlnt find any info on it. 

Thanks


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 8, 2005)

Hahahhaaa!!! I Can Take Them All Together!! Yes!!!!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Gopro,

Still doing P/RR/S here, but soon enough when I reach my cutting goal I'd like to maintain weight for awhile.  Right now I'm debating on whether to stick to P/RR/S or stray away and do west side for a bit.  Naturally I'd like to stick to P/RR/S, but you think it'd be a good idea to incorporate West Side concepts to it?

I figured that I'd leave shock week alone.  But for P and RR weeks, I would rotate the rhythms between Maximum Effort and Dynamic Effort.  So one week P will be a ME day, and the next P session will be a DE day.  Do you think that would be good?


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey GoPro-

During my last Power week, I tweaked my elbow on Skull Crushers...Didn't feel it during the workout, but it stiffened up that night and I couldn't really lift my arm past parallel for a few days...I still feel a sharp twinge occasionally when I move my elbow laterally (away from my body) or when my arm is is bent 90 degrees and flexing my tricep...Still this is 90% better than the first week of the injury...I layed off tri work for six weeks, and tried to re-introduce the workout this week...Cable pushdowns hurt mildly, so I decided to see what the crushers would do...I dropped the weight from 90lbs. down to 40lbs. and just went for hi rep...The pain was just as bad as six weeks ago, but only during the exercise itself...I know you are not a doctor, and I am not asking for a diagnosis...I would just appreciate your input...Where should I go from here?...I don't want to bail on my tri workouts completely, but I know rest is the best option...Should I try continue other tri movements that don't hurt, or should I just lay off completely in hopes to return to the cable and skulls at a later date?...You are the best, thanks in advance...


----------



## gopro (Jul 11, 2005)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> Probably one of the best bicep workouts i ever had.. I loved it, the long rest intervals really made a difference..
> 
> The tricep went well, but not as well as the bicep. I could have gone heavier with the close grip bench but the lack of a partner, and my reluctancy to use the smith machine, makes it difficult. Any advice?
> 
> ...



Dude, use the smith machine! I love CG benches on the smith!

As for abs, I do nothing special. Just the basics really.


----------



## adamf4i (Jul 11, 2005)

whats your intake on doin the military press with the smith machine ???


----------



## gopro (Jul 11, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro,
> 
> Still doing P/RR/S here, but soon enough when I reach my cutting goal I'd like to maintain weight for awhile.  Right now I'm debating on whether to stick to P/RR/S or stray away and do west side for a bit.  Naturally I'd like to stick to P/RR/S, but you think it'd be a good idea to incorporate West Side concepts to it?
> 
> I figured that I'd leave shock week alone.  But for P and RR weeks, I would rotate the rhythms between Maximum Effort and Dynamic Effort.  So one week P will be a ME day, and the next P session will be a DE day.  Do you think that would be good?



Go ahead and throw some Westside principals in there and see how you like it. I don't think it is something you NEED to do, but there is no reason not to, so give it a try. You might find that it adds something to the program, and you might not...but you never know unless you give it a shot.


----------



## gopro (Jul 11, 2005)

adamf4i said:
			
		

> whats your intake on doin the military press with the smith machine ???



I personally prefer them free weight, but I am not against the smith at all.


----------



## gopro (Jul 11, 2005)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Hey GoPro-
> 
> During my last Power week, I tweaked my elbow on Skull Crushers...Didn't feel it during the workout, but it stiffened up that night and I couldn't really lift my arm past parallel for a few days...I still feel a sharp twinge occasionally when I move my elbow laterally (away from my body) or when my arm is is bent 90 degrees and flexing my tricep...Still this is 90% better than the first week of the injury...I layed off tri work for six weeks, and tried to re-introduce the workout this week...Cable pushdowns hurt mildly, so I decided to see what the crushers would do...I dropped the weight from 90lbs. down to 40lbs. and just went for hi rep...The pain was just as bad as six weeks ago, but only during the exercise itself...I know you are not a doctor, and I am not asking for a diagnosis...I would just appreciate your input...Where should I go from here?...I don't want to bail on my tri workouts completely, but I know rest is the best option...Should I try continue other tri movements that don't hurt, or should I just lay off completely in hopes to return to the cable and skulls at a later date?...You are the best, thanks in advance...



You most probably have tendonitis in that elbow. My suggestions are the following:

-ICE the elbow after EVERY workout for about 20 minutes.
-Do triceps, but only with movements that don't cause too much pain.
-Use higher reps on tris for now.
-Use a more extensive warmup than usual.
-Use neophrene elbow wraps while training tris.
-Use VPX Glucosa Cream on it twice per day.


----------



## lux (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Gopro, i finally got myself back online and thought it would be great idea to register on here.I first read about your p/rr/s over at Tim Wescotts site, you may have seen a couple of pics and posts by me over there?
I've decided to go for a p/rr/p/rr cycle and just completed my first workout, definately challenging compared to previous workouts! The toughest part though was the rest times, any tips on how to get my mind refocused on these as for the past 15 months i've been training with rest times of no more than 60 secs and no less than 10 secs  Thats the reason i'm using p/rr/p/rr, my body just won't understand what the hell is going on!

My workouts are having to miss a couple of things at the moment due to a strained lower back muscle   I don't know if it was caused by my job, not warming up enough for my reverse pyramid routine, sloppy form or maybe even bedroom athletics   Almost back to normal now and itching to squat  

One last thing for now, how have ectomorphs responded to this way of training?

I'll keep you posted on my progress over the next couple of months, i'm already starting to get addicted to the forums


----------



## gopro (Jul 11, 2005)

lux said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro, i finally got myself back online and thought it would be great idea to register on here.I first read about your p/rr/s over at Tim Wescotts site, you may have seen a couple of pics and posts by me over there?
> I've decided to go for a p/rr/p/rr cycle and just completed my first workout, definately challenging compared to previous workouts! The toughest part though was the rest times, any tips on how to get my mind refocused on these as for the past 15 months i've been training with rest times of no more than 60 secs and no less than 10 secs  Thats the reason i'm using p/rr/p/rr, my body just won't understand what the hell is going on!
> 
> My workouts are having to miss a couple of things at the moment due to a strained lower back muscle   I don't know if it was caused by my job, not warming up enough for my reverse pyramid routine, sloppy form or maybe even bedroom athletics   Almost back to normal now and itching to squat
> ...



The rest periods are just a guideline, but it really is important to rest, especially during power week so that maximum poundages can be lifted on every set. Some people have better recuperative abilities than others, so you might be better off with 3-4 min rather than 4-5 min. Experiment.

Ectomorphs respond REALLY well, as I myself am a natural ectomorph!


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a question on cheat laterals and the negatives. When I was performing the exercise I was having a hard time keeping the negatives at 3 seconds. Should I lower the weight or not worry about it?


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2005)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> I have a question on cheat laterals and the negatives. When I was performing the exercise I was having a hard time keeping the negatives at 3 seconds. Should I lower the weight or not worry about it?



For exercises such as this, the 3 second negative is not possible, so just do your best to control the decent.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tips GoPro!


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 12, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> For exercises such as this, the 3 second negative is not possible, so just do your best to control the decent.



Ok thats good to hear.


----------



## gopro (Jul 13, 2005)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips GoPro!


----------



## gopro (Jul 13, 2005)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> Ok thats good to hear.


----------



## biboy (Jul 15, 2005)

*stupid question*



			
				patbuck said:
			
		

> Thanks GoPro.
> I did stiff leg dead lift yesterday, I loved it.
> No back pain, I had to do it carefully though.
> Looking forward to do rack deadlift on thursday.




I have a stupid question: what's the difference between a stiff leg dead lift and a rack deadlift?


----------



## chunky34 (Jul 15, 2005)

Stiff is a deadlift done with legs almost straight, and rack deadlift is a partial deadlift done on a rack with safety pins set at knee level.


----------



## paul e (Jul 20, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, we are primarily using deadlifts for the lower back, although its just an overall amazing total back builder. However, if you cannot do full deads, try rack deads. If these hurt you may have to try good mornings and/or regular hyperextensions.
> 
> Really though, you should try to at least do some light deadlifting and this will really strengthen the lower back. Over time you may be able to work up to going heavy with them.



Case in point. .When I started lifting just over half year ago, I had a bad lower back.  Even standing bb curls would hurt it.  So i never thought id be able to do DLs with anything heavier than the stupid bar!  Lo and behold.. after doing DLs for just 4 mos, Im now dead lifing more than my own weight, and am able to do it Minus the support belt also!  All signs of a bad back are totally gone like a bad distant memory.   I convinced myself that many times, when people complain of a bad back, their problem really is a Week back!  Weight training has done more for me  than any other endeavor to remove all kinds of bodily aches and pains....


----------



## chunky34 (Jul 21, 2005)

Totally agree with Paul e. My ex partner and I had the same problem when we 1st started (2-3 years back). And now, deadlift is a strong exercise for both of us, and no more back pains. Thanks bodybuilding


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 21, 2005)

im currently doing a 4 day split: arms, back, legs, chest/shoulders..

Can I use p/rr/p/rr with a 3 day split: chest/tri/delt, legs, back/bi?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2005)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> im currently doing a 4 day split: arms, back, legs, chest/shoulders..
> 
> Can I use p/rr/p/rr with a 3 day split: chest/tri/delt, legs, back/bi?


Yes


----------



## Zinthar (Aug 5, 2005)

What's the best split to use for P/RR/S for a beginning lifter?   2, 3, or 4?

Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2005)

Zinthar said:
			
		

> What's the best split to use for P/RR/S for a beginning lifter?   2, 3, or 4?
> 
> Thanks.



3 day split and without shock week for the first 10 weeks. Just P/RR/P/RR etc.


----------



## adamf4i (Aug 6, 2005)

im sorry if im slow but whats the split?


----------



## chunky34 (Aug 6, 2005)

I think that you should choose whatever most fit you and your schedule. I like the following, but like i said, it is a personnal thing : 
Monday : Back Biceps
Tuesday : Chest triceps
Thurs : quad, hams, calve, abs
fri : delts, traps


----------



## adamf4i (Aug 6, 2005)

so whatis that like 2 daysplit


----------



## chunky34 (Aug 6, 2005)

adamf4i said:
			
		

> so whatis that like 2 daysplit


YOu could do a push pull split then if you want a 2 day split.


----------



## adamf4i (Aug 6, 2005)

no no LOL im just tryin to figure out what the split stuff means?

 i just do chest/delts mon
 hams /quads/calves tues
 off wed
 thursday back
 friday biceps triceps 

 and go from the power to rep range to shock then start over after 3 weeks thats what i do im just tryin to see what all the split stuff is you are all talkin bout


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2005)

The "split" simply means how you choose to group your bodyparts each week and on what days.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Aug 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> After a nearly three-month hiatus, I'm getting back to the Iron. I made an Excel 2000 spreadsheet to help me track my P/RR/S weights. It looks fairly useful so I've decided to share it with the group.
> 
> A few notes:
> 
> ...


 
Uhhh, i'm thinking you attached the WRONG spreadsheet buddy???


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Uhhh, i'm thinking you attached the WRONG spreadsheet buddy???


 
  Ohhhh...damn... 

  We'll, here's the right one.


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Ohhhh...damn...
> 
> We'll, here's the right one.



LOL, problem fixed! Thanks for this budy


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 16, 2005)

wtf. when are you supposed to use 3 second negatives 

*edit* : also when doing a dropset ie. 10-8, drop, 6-8.  theres no rest in there is there?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Aug 17, 2005)

good stuff CFS!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm glad you like it ChrisROCK.  If you'd like any changes, just let me know.  Also, if *I* make any changes, I'll post the new version.


----------



## chunky34 (Aug 18, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> wtf. when are you supposed to use 3 second negatives
> 
> *edit* : also when doing a dropset ie. 10-8, drop, 6-8. theres no rest in there is there?


3 seconds negative are done every single reps. Most of fibers are damaged during the negative part of the lift so it shouldn't be ignore. 

Dropset is done without rest, yes. Only the time of dropping the weight.


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 18, 2005)

chunky34 said:
			
		

> 3 seconds negative are done every single reps. Most of fibers are damaged during the negative part of the lift so it shouldn't be ignore.



Wow really?? i cant believe ive gone this entire time without knowing this...    Now that i think about it though my negatives prolly are around 3s anyway


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Wow really?? i cant believe ive gone this entire time without knowing this...    Now that i think about it though my negatives prolly are around 3s anyway



Rep cadence:

POWER WEEK...3/0/X
REP RANGE WEEK...2/1/2
SHOCK WEEK...1/0/1

The first number represents the amount of seconds it should take to complete the eccentric (negative) contraction.

The second number represents the amount of seconds (if any) that you pause.

The third number represents the amount of seconds it should take to complete the concentric (positive) contraction.

** The "x" means explode with as much force as possible, thus pushing the weight as fast as you can.


----------



## adamf4i (Aug 19, 2005)

couple things so on the shock week you dont rest just go into the next split workout there ..

 and what was the differnt times you are sopposed to do the 3 /0/x  which times do you do wich of those you knwo what i mean hopefully lol


----------



## bdmagnum (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello to all,
It's been awhile since I've been here.  Hope all is well.  I've been doing P/RR/S for about a year and love the results.  My wife has been going with me for about 3 or 4 months now.  I will deploying soon and the wife would like a 3-day routine (hour a day at the most) while I'm gone.  I am use to to the 4-day routine and am not sure what to do to convert it to a 3-day routine.  Can anyone give good advice as to what to do?

Thanks in advance to any and all help.


----------



## gopro (Aug 20, 2005)

adamf4i said:
			
		

> couple things so on the shock week you dont rest just go into the next split workout there ..
> 
> and what was the differnt times you are sopposed to do the 3 /0/x  which times do you do wich of those you knwo what i mean hopefully lol



On shock week you have supersets and dropsets. When you do a superset you take no rest in between to two exercises of the superset. However, you DO take a short rest before repeating the superset. So, if the superset is...

flyes/bench press...2 x 8-10 each

You do a set of flyes...no rest...set of bench press. Then you rest until you feel ready again to repeat the superset a second time.

As for you second question, I am not sure what you are asking.


----------



## gopro (Aug 20, 2005)

bdmagnum said:
			
		

> Hello to all,
> It's been awhile since I've been here.  Hope all is well.  I've been doing P/RR/S for about a year and love the results.  My wife has been going with me for about 3 or 4 months now.  I will deploying soon and the wife would like a 3-day routine (hour a day at the most) while I'm gone.  I am use to to the 4-day routine and am not sure what to do to convert it to a 3-day routine.  Can anyone give good advice as to what to do?
> 
> Thanks in advance to any and all help.



Glad you like my program   

My favorite 3-day split has always been...

Chest/Back/Abs

Quads/Hams/Calves

Delts/Bis/Tris


----------



## adamf4i (Aug 20, 2005)

nvm on that part you summed that up thx alot!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 21, 2005)

adamf4i said:
			
		

> nvm on that part you summed that up thx alot!!



You are welcome!


----------



## lux (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey gopro, for the first time in a while i'm actually growing! I decided to go for p/rr/s to begin with, due to the length of time i have been training. Starting the 7th week of 9 in half an hour and already planning my next cycle of p/rr/s.
I have noticed there are lots of variations that work well for people out there and its getting a little bewildering to work out the next plan of attack. As an ecto i read that p/p/rr/s would be a good idea? Are there any other variations worth having a look at for my body type? Bulking is the plan, start cutting in January as i'm getting married in St Lucia in March 2006 and want to lookas good as i can.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey gopro, you mentioned a while back that you were going to publish a follow up article the one in the Ironman magazine, any idea when this may happen?


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Gp*

GP, just wanted to let you know ive noticed some great gains with p/rr/s such as over 30 pounds gained, and nearly 60-70lbs on bench. Not to mention strength in all other areas, today I did a shock week for Chest/Tris and im dying here trying to type this, and I have been using p/rr/s cycling it for some 2-3 months now. it never gets old. I thank you..


----------



## gopro (Aug 23, 2005)

lux said:
			
		

> Hey gopro, for the first time in a while i'm actually growing! I decided to go for p/rr/s to begin with, due to the length of time i have been training. Starting the 7th week of 9 in half an hour and already planning my next cycle of p/rr/s.
> I have noticed there are lots of variations that work well for people out there and its getting a little bewildering to work out the next plan of attack. As an ecto i read that p/p/rr/s would be a good idea? Are there any other variations worth having a look at for my body type? Bulking is the plan, start cutting in January as i'm getting married in St Lucia in March 2006 and want to lookas good as i can.



I find that ectomorphs do a bit better with less frequent shock workouts. Try this for the next 9 weeks...

P/P/RR/S/P/RR/RR/S/P


----------



## gopro (Aug 23, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hey gopro, you mentioned a while back that you were going to publish a follow up article the one in the Ironman magazine, any idea when this may happen?



I am planning on writing that one this week if all goes well. If not, next week. Then it will take a couple of months to come out.


----------



## gopro (Aug 23, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> GP, just wanted to let you know ive noticed some great gains with p/rr/s such as over 30 pounds gained, and nearly 60-70lbs on bench. Not to mention strength in all other areas, today I did a shock week for Chest/Tris and im dying here trying to type this, and I have been using p/rr/s cycling it for some 2-3 months now. it never gets old. I thank you..



Thats so awesome! Thanks for the testimonial. I am so glad to see that you are doing so well and that you are enjoying my program. Please keep me updated!


----------



## Du (Aug 23, 2005)

This rep-range week is somethin else.... man its tough.


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 24, 2005)

the RR is tough? I havent tried this regime yet but id say the shock week looks the roughest


----------



## gopro (Aug 24, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> This rep-range week is somethin else.... man its tough.



Yeah, it really can be a killer!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 24, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> the RR is tough? I havent tried this regime yet but id say the shock week looks the roughest



I feel that SHOCK week IS the toughest, but many feel that RR is even harder.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 24, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I feel that RR week IS the toughest, but many feel that RR is even harder.


  

Yea eric rr is tuff lol!


----------



## gopro (Aug 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea eric rr is tuff lol!



LOL...ooops, I messed up. See edited post above!


----------



## racoon02 (Aug 31, 2005)

Shock is definatly the hardest for me!

P.S. P/RR/S saved my life!

Next step: Get GoPro to have my babies


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2005)

racoon02 said:
			
		

> Shock is definatly the hardest for me!
> 
> P.S. P/RR/S saved my life!
> 
> Next step: Get GoPro to have my babies



Wow, it saved your life?! That might be the best testimonial yet!!

Hmmm...but you want ME to have YOUR babies?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Wow, it saved your life?! That might be the best testimonial yet!!
> 
> Hmmm...but you want ME to have YOUR babies?


I think that would involve way to much extra bf for ya eric....you may want to think twice  

I have to say RR was always the hardest for me....it kept the perfect intensity and it would just murder me!  I can't wait till I can get back on it!!!

Quick question for ya eric.  I am currently cutting pretty hard right now but in a few weeks I was thinking of going back to prrs.  Currently I'm going keto so I was thinking when going back to prrs I would do something like this:

RR/S/P/P/RR/S/P/P/RR/S/P/P/RR/S

Just figured I'd start with a RR and Shock b/c I will be transitioning back into carbs so I don't want to jump right into Power.  Plus I'm not going to crazy right now so jumping right into Power may be a bit much.  I figure I'll add carbs in slowely over the 2 weeks then start upping them more for my bulk.  

Hows that sounds...or would you recomend a different order and quantity of each?


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I think that would involve way to much extra bf for ya eric....you may want to think twice
> 
> I have to say RR was always the hardest for me....it kept the perfect intensity and it would just murder me!  I can't wait till I can get back on it!!!
> 
> ...



I think your choice of order is good. You know where you are at right now and what type of training you need to transition back in, so stick with your game plan.


----------



## Du (Sep 1, 2005)

Why no abs / calves / forearms?


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Why no abs / calves / forearms?



I have been asked about this before and have listed programs for each somewhere in this thread. But even if you couldn't find it, it is easy to use the principles of the program to make your own calf/ab/4-arm routine.


----------



## Du (Sep 1, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I have been asked about this before and have listed programs for each somewhere in this thread. But even if you couldn't find it, it is easy to use the principles of the program to make your own calf/ab/4-arm routine.


 
 gotcha


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> gotcha


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I think your choice of order is good. You know where you are at right now and what type of training you need to transition back in, so stick with your game plan.


  I don't know why I asked....its not like I haven't been using these principles for the past 2 years LOL.

Thanks big guy!


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 6, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I find that ectomorphs do a bit better with less frequent shock workouts. Try this for the next 9 weeks...
> 
> P/P/RR/S/P/RR/RR/S/P



Im an ecto and im about to start the whole Power/Rep Range/Shock for the first time right away here.  Just wondering if theres much difference in going P/RR/P/RR/S/P/RR/P/RR/S etc....Oh is it because you shouldnt go longer than 3 weeks without a shock or what?  (btw why two powers in the beginning?)...

thx gp


----------



## gopro (Sep 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I don't know why I asked....its not like I haven't been using these principles for the past 2 years LOL.
> 
> Thanks big guy!



Nothing wrong with making sure. But I KNOW you know how to apply the principles of P/RR/S!


----------



## gopro (Sep 6, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Im an ecto and im about to start the whole Power/Rep Range/Shock for the first time right away here.  Just wondering if theres much difference in going P/RR/P/RR/S/P/RR/P/RR/S etc....Oh is it because you shouldnt go longer than 3 weeks without a shock or what?  (btw why two powers in the beginning?)...
> 
> thx gp



How long have you been training and what is your main goal?


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 6, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> How long have you been training and what is your main goal?



ive been seriously training for about 2.5 years now.  My main goal is size with strength as a very close second


----------



## RockSolid (Sep 9, 2005)

Great routine, makes perfect sense, Ive been working out consistently for a month or two now and have been looking for a routine that made sense.  Well this one does and hopefully I can achieve my goal of 210+ in 30-36 months (currently 5-8, 157lbs, 20y/o)
Thanks to gopro I dont anticipate going pro but hopefully in the 3 years I can gocollegiate and play some football.

If I want to incorporate running when is the best time to throw that in there?


----------



## RockSolid (Sep 9, 2005)

This is my slight tweak and split, how does this look and also I was wondering how much of a difference it makes changing your split or not, or if I had a schedule conflict and worked out day 7 and took day 1 off.  Also what are pullovers???

Back
POWER: week 1
- WG T-bar...3 x 4-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted pullups...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6
REP RANGE: week 2
- weighted pullups...2 x 6-8
- Pulldown...2 x 8-10
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
- Pullover...2 x 12-15
SHOCK: week 3
- Pullup/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dumbell row/reverse grip bent dumbell row...1-2 x 8-10 each
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8
Biceps/Triceps
POWER: week 1
Multi Grip Tri-set Routine 
A1 EZ bar Reverse Curl 3 sets X 6-8 reps
A2 Hammer Curl 3 sets X 6-8 reps
A3 EZ Preacher Curl 3 sets X 6-8 reps 

B1 Tricep Pushdown reverse grip (palms up) 3 sets X 6-8 reps
B2 Tricep pushdown with rope (palms face each other) 3 sets X 6-8 reps
B3 Tricep pushdown regular grip (palms down) 3 sets X 6-8 reps 
REP RANGE: week 2
Gironda 4 rep system 
A1 Incline Dumbbell Curl 4 sets X 10, 8, 6, 15 reps
B1 Barbell curl 4 sets X 10, 8, 6, 15 reps 

A1 Close Grip Bench Press 4 sets X 10, 8, 6, 15 reps
B1 Decline Bench 2 Dumbbell Extension 4 sets X 10, 8, 6, 15 reps 
SHOCK: week 3
Larry Scotts favorite arm routine
frequently employed “burns”, which are quick quarter reps (partials) performed after each set. 
3-4 sets 
A1 Dumbbell preacher curl, loose form X 6 reps + 4-5 burns
A2 Straight Bar preacher curl, strict form X 6 reps + 4-5 burns
A3 EZ bar reverse curl, loose form X 6 reps + 4-5 burns 
4-5 sets 
B1 Close Grip Bench Press with EZ Bar X 6 reps + 4-5 burns 
B2 Kneeling tricep rope extension X 6 reps + 4-5 burns 

Chest
POWER: week 1
- bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline dumbell press...3 x 4-6
- Decline dumbell press 2 X 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6
REP RANGE: week 2
- incline press...3 x 6-8
- dumbell Bench press...3 x 8-10
- Fly...2 x 10-12
SHOCK: week 3
- Superset...cable crossover/incline dumbell press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
- Superset...incline fly/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
- Dropset...bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 
Deltoids
POWER: week 1
- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- CG T-bar...2 x 4-6
REP RANGE: week 2
- dumbell military press...2 x 6-8
- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
- standing dumbell lateral...2 x 10-12
SHOCK: week 3
- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Reverse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
- CG T-bar dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
Legs
POWER: week 1
- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Sumo Deadlift...3 x 4-6
- leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6
REP RANGE: week 2
- Leg extension...2 x 8-10
- Squat...3 x 10-12
- leg press...3 x 12-15
- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
- Single leg curl ...1-2 x 10-12
SHOCK: week 3
- Superset: Squat/Deadlift...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Superset: leg extension/Leg Press or Front Squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: lying leg curl/Stiff deadlift...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10 
day 1 - chest, delts, abs (could be day 7)
day 2 - Legs, cardio
day 3 - back, traps, abs
day 4 - bis/tris, forearms
day 5 - Legs, cardio
day 6 - off
day 7 - off (could be day 1)


----------



## gopro (Sep 9, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> ive been seriously training for about 2.5 years now.  My main goal is size with strength as a very close second



Then for you I would recommend this pattern...

RR/P/RR/P/S/RR/P/RR/P/S...1 week off from gym, or just light training, then repeat cycle.


----------



## gopro (Sep 9, 2005)

RockSolid said:
			
		

> This is my slight tweak and split, how does this look and also I was wondering how much of a difference it makes changing your split or not, or if I had a schedule conflict and worked out day 7 and took day 1 off.  Also what are pullovers???
> 
> Back
> POWER: week 1
> ...



For drug-free trainees, I don't feel most should train more than 2 straight days without one day off. You have 5 straight days scheduled. I'd rather see it as 3 on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off, if you insisted on training five days per week.

Pullovers is when you lay across a bench, hold a dumbell with two hands, and stretch it back behind your head with the arms slightly bent. You should be able to find pics of it on the web to give you the right idea.


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 10, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Then for you I would recommend this pattern...
> 
> RR/P/RR/P/S/RR/P/RR/P/S...1 week off from gym, or just light training, then repeat cycle.



thank you GP.


----------



## gopro (Sep 10, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> thank you GP.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2005)

14 days big buddy


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 14 days big buddy


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2005)

Ha... 5 now...


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ha... 5 now...



And I'm betting you look simply amazing!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2005)

Riss, goodluck bro!!!!!!!


----------



## teazle (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Gopro
First of all, thank YOU for p/s/rr!

One question though,I've been using your schedule for quite a while now and I feel that I need to shake things up a little. Any suggestions about how to schedule the upcoming 9 weeks?
I thought of maybe prioritize power but you´re the expert...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2005)

teazle said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro
> First of all, thank YOU for p/s/rr!
> 
> One question though,I've been using your schedule for quite a while now and I feel that I need to shake things up a little. Any suggestions about how to schedule the upcoming 9 weeks?
> I thought of maybe prioritize power but you´re the expert...


What are your goals bud? 

If you are looking to prioritize power week you could do something like p/p/rr/s or p/rr/p/s.  Something along those lines.  I've even seen some people go p/p/rr/p/p/s.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2005)

Any news on riss guys?!?!?!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 24, 2005)

Any news on how awesome P/RR/S is?? We'll see at the end of today


----------



## gopro (Sep 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Any news on how awesome P/RR/S is?? We'll see at the end of today



Rock the house my Aussie brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teazle (Sep 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> What are your goals bud?
> 
> If you are looking to prioritize power week you could do something like p/p/rr/s or p/rr/p/s.  Something along those lines.  I've even seen some people go p/p/rr/p/p/s.



The fact is that I used to weigh 200lbs with bf around 5%. But now I weigh 185 with bf 5,5% and I want to regain those lost pounds and to do that I thought of shaking things up a little.

Got any better suggestions?


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2005)

teazle said:
			
		

> The fact is that I used to weigh 200lbs with bf around 5%. But now I weigh 185 with bf 5,5% and I want to regain those lost pounds and to do that I thought of shaking things up a little.
> 
> Got any better suggestions?



How did you manage to lose 15 lbs of muscle?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2005)

teazle said:
			
		

> The fact is that I used to weigh 200lbs with bf around 5%. But now I weigh 185 with bf 5,5% and I want to regain those lost pounds and to do that I thought of shaking things up a little.
> 
> Got any better suggestions?


how or what did you do to lose those lbs?
post your diet once..
and i was going to suggest 
rr/p/rr/rr/p/rr/rr/sh/rr/ then rest one wk,light cardio,walking, nothing to intense
i needed to add, i hope your're getting enough cals also!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2005)

*riss,how Did You Do Bro??????*


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> How did you manage to lose 15 lbs of muscle?


huh, perfect timing???


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *riss,how Did You Do Bro??????*


oops, i checked out your journal after i posted this.....
great job riss, proud of you bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## teazle (Sep 26, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> How did you manage to lose 15 lbs of muscle?



Okay,maybe I exaggerated a bit so lets say I've lost 8-10lbs.
How I lost it, well, love had something to do with it  Didn't prioritize going to the gym...simple as that.


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2005)

teazle said:
			
		

> Okay,maybe I exaggerated a bit so lets say I've lost 8-10lbs.
> How I lost it, well, love had something to do with it  Didn't prioritize going to the gym...simple as that.



I would prioritize RR actually. Perhaps something like RR/P/RR/S or P/RR/RR/S. I think that RR is tops for hypertrophy.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 26, 2005)

gopro, What do you mean by the rest interval for the Shock week? What is cardiovascular recovery?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 26, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> gopro, What do you mean by the rest interval for the Shock week? What is cardiovascular recovery?


Ever done a shock....or attempted it?  It really whoops your ass and gets you breathing pretty heavy.  Cardiovascular recovery is in simple terms catching your breath.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 26, 2005)

no, i have never done it, can you please explain to me how it is done? I read the article and I'm still confused.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 26, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> no, i have never done it, can you please explain to me how it is done? I read the article and I'm still confused.


Shock is just that a workout that is used to shock the muscles.  It is composed of only supersets (2 different exercises done back to back without rest), and dropsets(one exercise done to failure then you drop the weight and go till failure again...this can be done several times)

The RI between sets is cardio recovery....catching your breath.


----------



## teazle (Sep 26, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I would prioritize RR actually. Perhaps something like RR/P/RR/S or P/RR/RR/S. I think that RR is tops for hypertrophy.



Okay Gopro...If you say so


----------



## gopro (Sep 27, 2005)

teazle said:
			
		

> Okay Gopro...If you say so


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

mr.b said:
			
		

> gopro,
> 
> Ive been on the IRONMAN "HIT" and making the best gains of my life as an advanced trainer ..Heres a link to the workout itself.  http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13774
> 
> ...









*Mods...........Do us all a favor and ban this tool*


----------



## gopro (Nov 18, 2005)

What was wrong with his question?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> What was wrong with his question?




he was putting up spam. (not just here)


----------



## mr.b (Nov 18, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> What was wrong with his question?



Actually Ive never spammed on any site.     Its just not true and if thats the way this site is ran I will not be back. In other words if my first two post on this board arent put back up (considering I did not break the rules) I will unregister myself from this site. I cant believe this..

   I joined here because of your article linked over at PRO MUSCLE  about getting more growth with different reps. Ive been using the IRON MAN HIT program for a while now and have broken strength-size barriers as an advanced trainer. I wanted to get your opinion on the program as you an IRONMAN obviosuly have some things in common.  

I am in shock my post have been delted????? I will make a complaint to the owner if my post arent put back up or I will leave because I have never spammed and dont like being falsy accused.   

And I thought this board was into learning and helping others not abusing authority ????


----------



## mr.b (Nov 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he was putting up spam. (not just here)



I am a MOD at anohter site and trust me I am not spamming..Spamming what?? a workout that says you get better results with low-med-high reps like gopro????..I'm lost here..


----------



## gopro (Nov 20, 2005)

mr.b said:
			
		

> I am a MOD at anohter site and trust me I am not spamming..Spamming what?? a workout that says you get better results with low-med-high reps like gopro????..I'm lost here..



Personally, I don't think it was your intention to spam. I think your question was a legit one. Anyway, I am not going to comment directly on Iron Man's program, but I will post up the article that was printed in IRONMAN magazine on my training program...P/RR/S. Let me know if you have questions.

POWER...REP RANGE...SHOCK
Time to Grow Without Plateau

For those of you out there that have been training for more than a couple of years, I???d like you to take a little trip down memory lane with me...Remember back in the beginning, when you first started training, when new muscle and more power came almost every week? When the main goal at every training session was simply to add more weight to the bar and get it from point A to B in any way possible. When every night you would hop on the scale after the last meal of the night (of course when you would be at your heaviest for the day) and be thrilled to see that you weighed ½ a lb more than the night before. When all you had to do to gain muscle was to eat more, train more, sleep more, and abracadabra, alacazam, presto...there was more, of YOU!! 

Ahhh, those were good times, weren???t they? But as all intermediate to advanced bodybuilders know...all good things come to an end. After about the first year of training, gains begin to slow down, weights don???t climb quite as easily, and the scale doesn???t budge like it once did. Despite your best efforts in the gym, pounding away on the same exercises for the same range of reps on the same days, nothing seems to be happening anymore. What???s the deal?

The fist thing you must understand is that muscles are not just a lumps of tissue. Muscles are extremely complex structures, that like onions, have many layers that need to be peeled before reaching the core. So, without turning this into a class in anatomy and physiology, let???s just take a quick and basic look inside these molehills we all wish to turn into mountains...our muscles.

Muscle is composed of bundles of muscle fibers also known as myofibers. Each fiber contains myofibrils, which themselves are composed of small bundles of myofilaments. The myofilaments are made up of two proteins, known as actin and myosin, and are the elements of muscle that actually shorten upon contraction.. The actin and myosin function within the sarcomere to produce these contractions. The sarcomere is the smallest functional unit within muscle.

In general there are three distinct fiber types found in skeletal muscle. These three include: Type I, also known as slow-twitch or red fibers; Type IIA, and IIB, also known collectively as fast-twitch or white fibers.Type I are the slowest, smallest, and have the highest level of endurance of all the fibers. They are most active in slow movements and long-term aerobic activities, and take a long time to fatigue. Next come the Type IIA and the Type IIB fibers, which are the fastest, largest, and least endurance oriented in the group. They are most active in short-term quick-burst or power activities. They are powered entirely through the anaerobic (without oxygen) system, and contract nearly twice as fast as slow twitch fibers, but fatigue much more rapidly. It is important to remember, however, that within our muscles there also lies ???intermediate??? fiber types that show both high oxidative and fast-twitch characteristics.

As you contract a muscle, each fiber type is recruited in a specific order. The smallest (lowest threshold) fibers, the Type I, are recruited first. As the speed or force of contraction is increased, you will sequentially recruit the intermediate fibers, and then the Type IIA and IIB muscle fibers. However, to recruit the Type IIB fibers it may take over 90% of a maximal contraction!

All people are born with these muscle fiber types. Most muscles contain almost an even split of these basic slow (Type I) and fast (Type II) fibers, with of course intermediate fibers that lie along the continuum between them. There is of course some genetic variation between different muscles, and from individual to individual. Some people are ???born??? to run marathons (slow-twitch dominant), while others are born to run sprints (fast-twitch dominant...and very lucky if they want to be a bodybuilder).

Although it is the Type II fibers that have the greatest potential for hypertrophy, in order to obtain maximal muscle size, it is imperative that we regularly train ALL of our muscle fibers. Why limit ourselves to only maximizing the potential of a portion of our fibers? Doesn???t it make sense that in order to come as close as possible to our genetic limits that we strive to ???get at??? every last fiber in each of our muscles? Of course! In addition, muscles also become larger due to other adaptions to training aside from actual fiber hypertrophy. Enhanced muscle size also occurs by way of increases in mitochondrial enzymes, increases in stored ATP and phosphocreatine, increases in stored glycogen and triglyceride, and also from the laying down of additional capillary beds. 

So now the question is... ???How do we go about successfully working all of our muscle fibers as well as stimulating all of the other pathways associated with maximum muscle hypertrophy???? The answer can be summed up in one simple word...VARIATION! After you have laid a foundation in your first couple of years of lifting weights, it is time to start to vary your training. Too many misguided trainees use the same exercises, in the same order, with the same rep tempo, rest between sets, training techniques, and rep ranges...day after day...week after week...and month after month! You must understand that the human body is an incredibly adaptable machine and thus will quickly cease to respond to stimuli that it is exposed to time and again. Do you know what one of the biggest roadblocks to progress, in anything that we do, is? Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result! That???s just plain craziness!

Now that I (hopefully) have you convinced that variation is your friend, your question to me probably is, ???Ok hotshot...sounds good, but how do I go about this???? The answer lies in something called P/RR/S, which is short for POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK. ???Cool name...but what the heck is it???? Another fine question! It is a method of cycling workouts that I developed after lifting weights for more than a dozen years, utilizing every training technique and program I had ever seen, or read about, along the way. In those 12 + years of training I had gone from a 125 lb weakling, who could barely bench press the 45 lb bar, to a 225 lb title winning bodybuilder that could bench press 400 + lbs...all without the aid of drugs. However, although I had done nicely, adding about 100 lbs to my frame, I still wanted more, but was not getting it. I had hit a wall and could not climb over it, or go around it. This forced me to examine everything I was doing in order to come up with a new plan of attack. I felt my diet and supplementation were solid, so I began focusing more on my training. Over the course of several months I slowly developed a program that had me gaining again, and before I knew it, I was up to 250 lbs, and feeling stronger than ever! The reason I named this program POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK will be apparent in just a moment, but I must tell you that I can honestly say that I have seen more consistent progress using this system than on another other I have ever tried. I have used P/RR/S for four straight years now and I am continually getting bigger and better. Of course, the system has continued to metamorphosize along the way as I continually tweak it in order to make it even more efficient at stimulating hypertrophy. In fact, I have developed several ???hybrid??? P/RR/S programs to fit the unique needs of different trainees, based on goals and level of experience. But I am getting ahead of myself. What I would like to present to you at this time is the basic P/RR/S plan, so that you can get an idea what this is all about.

So, ready to grow? Read on... 

Week 1: POWER


The goal during POWER week is to make a direct attack on the Type II A and II B muscle fibers, with an emphasis on the II B???s. These are the higher threshold fibers and the way we get at them is with heavy weights. The goal for this week is to utilize weights that allow for 4-6 reps to failure. The way in which you perform your reps is of great importance during POWER week. I have found that an eccentric (negative) contraction of about 4 seconds followed immediately by an explosive concentric (positive) contraction works best at nailing those fast-twitch fibers. Remember...even though you will be attempting to explode with the weight during the positive portion of the rep, it will not move very quickly at all due to the heavy load you are lifting. Rest between sets is also very important. Since you want to be able to lift as heavy as possible during POWER week, you will be resting about 4-5 minutes between sets in order to fully regenerate ATP and creatine phosphate stores in the muscle cells. As far as the exercises go, choose those that are basic or compound in nature. These include movements like bench presses, squats, deadlifts, military presses and bent rows. POWER week workouts will not impart a tremendous pump, but rather will make your muscles feel as if they???ve been smashed with a wrecking ball. 

Rep Goal: 4-6
Rest Between Sets: 4-5 minutes
Lifting Tempo: 4/0/X
Exercises: Mostly compound

Here is an example of a typical POWER workout for chest:

1-Bench Press: 4 x 4-6
2-Incline Dumbell Press: 3 x 4-6
3-Weighted Dips: 2-3 x 4-6

Week 2: REP RANGE

As I mentioned earlier there are several fiber types that lie along the continuum between Type I and Type II muscle fibers. The goal of REP RANGE week is to show these ???intermediary??? fibers no mercy! We will accomplish this by using three distinct rep ranges (hence the name of this week) for three separate exercises for each body part. The first exercise will be to failure in the 7-9 rep range. The second will be to failure in the 10-12 rep range. The final exercise will be to failure in the 13-15 rep range.
In order to make the stimulus this week even more unique from the POWER week, you will also change your rep tempo. Both the eccentric and concentric portion of each rep should take 2 seconds to complete, while the mid-point of the movement (isometric contraction) should be held for one full second. Additionally, if you happen to be using a movement that contains a strong ???peak contraction effect,??? such as leg extensions, you are also encouraged to hold this portion of the rep for one full second before you begin the eccentric portion of the rep. The exercises used this week should be both compound and isolation in nature, with free weights, machines and cables all being fair game. One particularly effective approach is to choose a free weight compound movement for the 7-9 rep range; a free weight isolation movement for the 10-12 rep range; and a machine or cable movement for the 13-15 rep range. Of course, you are encouraged to experiment a bit to get an idea of what feels most effective to you. Rest between sets during REP RANGE week will be 2-3 minutes. You can expect a tremendous pump from REP RANGE week workouts, and some deep muscle soreness in the days that follow...but we love that kind of pain, don???t we!


Rep Goal: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15
Rest Between Sets: 2-3 minutes
Lifting Tempo: 2/1/2/1***
Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable

***1 second hold at peak for certain exercises


Here is an example for a typical REP RANGE workout for shoulders:

1-Military Press: 4 x 7-9
2-Seated Side Lateral: 3 x 10-12
3-Reverse Pec Deck Flye: 2 x 13-15

Week 3: SHOCK

In my opinion, SHOCK week is the most intense and excruciating portion of this routine. It will without a doubt test your ability to withstand pain, fend off nausea, and fight back the tears! SHOCK week separates the men from the boys, the freaks from the fakes! The goal during this week is complete and utter annihilation of every fiber, from slow-twitch, right on down to the fast-twitch Type II A???s; to force your body to release natural GH like water from a collapsed damn; and to literally ???force??? your muscles to grow in a ???do or die??? like fashion! Each grueling session during shock week contains 2 different types of supersets and a punishing dropset for each major bodypart. The first superset will be performed in what is known as ???pre-exhaust??? fashion. This means that an isolation movement will be performed first, with a compound movement immediately after. The second superset will be what as known as ???post activation,??? made famous by Ironman contributing author Michael Gundill. In post activation supersets, it is the compound movement that proceeds the isolation movement. Each of these supersets provides a unique stimulus for both your muscles and nervous system. Once you have completed your supersets it is time for a dropset, which will complete the torture that you will impart on your muscles during SHOCK week. Reps for each exercise will be in the range of 8-10, and the tempo will become more rhythmic in nature. An eccentric contraction of just one second will be followed immediately by a concentric contraction of the same speed. There will be no resting (as long as you can handle it) at the top or bottom, as each rep should be performed in a ???piston-like??? fashion. Rest between sets should be long enough to allow you to catch your breath fully, as well as to prepare your mind for the next onslaught. Your individual level of cardiovascular conditioning, as well as your constitution, will determine the length of your rest. Free weights, cables, and machines are all utilized during SHOCK week. My warning to you is that you better be prepared when you enter the gym on SHOCK week, because every workout will leave you breathing with the intensity of a steam engine and a burn that will reach your very core! Fun! 


Rep Goal: 8-10 (dropset is 8-10, drop, 6-
Rest Between Sets: cardiovascular and mental recovery
Lifting Tempo: 1/0/1
Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable

Here is a typical SHOCK workout for triceps:

1-Superset: Rope Pressdown/Lying Extension: 2 x 8-10 each
2-Superset: CG Bench Press/Underhand Grip Pressdown: 2 x 8-10 each
3-Dropset: Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extension: 1 x 8-10, drop, 6-8 

After you have completed the 3 week POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK cycle, return to the beginning and repeat. With each cycle do your best to increase the weights you lift and/or the reps you achieve. After three full cycles I recommend that you take off one full week from the gym before returning to the program. After your break, you might want to switch up some or all of the exercises that you used in the cycle proceeding.

I would like to mention that the P/RR/S program that I presented in this article is not meant for beginners (although in a future article I will explain how those with less experience can begin to employ my system, as well as how more advanced lifters can work with an even more intense version). You can begin to use the program as presented here, after about two solid years in the gym.

So, if you have been training for some time, are stuck in a rut, or are looking to take your physique to the next level, POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK training may just be your first class ticket to ???FREAKVILLE!??? Enjoy the ride my friends.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 20, 2005)

gopro is it ok to employ a split like:

chest/tris
rest
back/bis
rest
legs/shoulders
rest
rest

for and just cut a few exercises out from the original P/RR/S template?  Or is it best to do a full 5 day on 2 off week?


----------



## gopro (Nov 20, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> gopro is it ok to employ a split like:
> 
> chest/tris
> rest
> ...



What you propose is fine. P/RR/S can be adapted to 3, 4, and 5 day splits alike. It is the principals of the program that are MOST important, not the split.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 21, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> What you propose is fine. P/RR/S can be adapted to 3, 4, and 5 day splits alike. It is the principals of the program that are MOST important, not the split.



Alright neat.  Thanks a lot gp.  Starting this tomorrow   .


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Alright neat.  Thanks a lot gp.  Starting this tomorrow   .



Good luck! Keep me posted!


----------



## Ironwig (Dec 5, 2005)

*question*

is it necesarry to take that 1 week off to recoup after doing 3 cycles?


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 5, 2005)

Ironwig said:
			
		

> is it necesarry to take that 1 week off to recoup after doing 3 cycles?


how long have you been training and how old are you?


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 5, 2005)

This is great!  It's been three weeks and im up 8 pounds thanks to P/RR/S


----------



## Thorus! (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow,that looks good!

Respect,

T.


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> This is great!  It's been three weeks and im up 8 pounds thanks to P/RR/S



Sweet!!


----------



## seth042280 (Dec 9, 2005)

*stiff legged deadlifts*

Is it ok to throw in the stiff legged dead lifts on back day ? crap my back hurts . just started the program on sunday..... also does anyone throw in any lats exercises on back day  ?


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2005)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> Is it ok to throw in the stiff legged dead lifts on back day ? crap my back hurts . just started the program on sunday..... also does anyone throw in any lats exercises on back day  ?



Stiff Legs would be ok on back day, but that is normally used as a hamstring builder.

And "back day" is primarily lat exercises so I don't know what you mean?


----------



## seth042280 (Dec 12, 2005)

*lat day*

the only time I really feel like I get a good lat workout is when I perform wide grip pull downs .


----------



## seth042280 (Dec 12, 2005)

I will say this though . after my first week on this program . I feel pumped when I leave the gym and throughout the week .


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2005)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> the only time I really feel like I get a good lat workout is when I perform wide grip pull downs .



Ok, so here is a typical P/RR/S three week sequence including WG pulldowns...

BACK

WEEK 1: POWER

-rack deadlift...3 x 4-6
-bent row...3 x 4-6
-WG pulldown...2-3 x 4-6
-CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

WEEK 2: REP RANGE

-WG pulldown...2 x 7-9
-CG T-Bar row...2 x 10-12
-dumbell row...2 x 13-15
-pullover...2 x 16-20

WEEK 3: SHOCK

-SUPERSET: pullover/WG pulldown ...2 x 8-10 each
-SUPERSET: stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...2 x 8-10 each
-DROPSET: CG seated pully row...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2005)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> I will say this though . after my first week on this program . I feel pumped when I leave the gym and throughout the week .


----------



## seth042280 (Dec 21, 2005)

last night was the first night I did the Shock part of it and holy crap . it reminds me of when I was in the military just without a drill sergeant screaming in your face . That was intense. this program is no joke. I love it .


----------



## gopro (Dec 21, 2005)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> last night was the first night I did the Shock part of it and holy crap . it reminds me of when I was in the military just without a drill sergeant screaming in your face . That was intense. this program is no joke. I love it .


----------



## Phred (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello Gopro,
I was reading your article in Feburary IM mag over the weekend.  Is your "add set" routine is like a shock week in P-RR-S?  Seems like it can be used in the shock week, provided your shock weeks were spaced out far enough.  I currently do a modified version as follows RR-RR-P-RR-RR-Shock repeat.  So shock is every 6 weeks.  

What are your thoughts on this?  BTW, my main goal is to build mass.


----------



## gopro (Jan 18, 2006)

Phred said:
			
		

> Hello Gopro,
> I was reading your article in Feburary IM mag over the weekend.  Is your "add set" routine is like a shock week in P-RR-S?  Seems like it can be used in the shock week, provided your shock weeks were spaced out far enough.  I currently do a modified version as follows RR-RR-P-RR-RR-Shock repeat.  So shock is every 6 weeks.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?  BTW, my main goal is to build mass.



Yes, ADD-ON-SET workouts are advanced SHOCK workouts.

If you goal is mass I would use SHOCK workouts more often. They are amazing at stimulating growth. Perhaps P/RR/RR/S.


----------



## Phred (Jan 18, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, ADD-ON-SET workouts are advanced SHOCK workouts.
> 
> If you goal is mass I would use SHOCK workouts more often. They are amazing at stimulating growth. Perhaps P/RR/RR/S.




THX, will do.


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2006)

Phred said:
			
		

> THX, will do.


----------



## PGT (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey I gotta a question For u Ive been wo for 5months on monday and ive cutt dowb preety good. Now i would like to gian mass/bulk but not gain fat.

Should I do the p/rr/p/rr  or the p/rr/p/s or rr/p/rr/s.
I have pics Maybe your could check them out and decide whats best for me.

Secondly I saw this builing mass shake it had 330cal thats fine 28g fat wow isnt that to much???

Thirdly How shouldi be eating I also have online journal with my diet when i was cutting PGT is the title of it.

So if u could please answer these questions ill greatly appreciate it thnx.


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Hey I gotta a question For u Ive been wo for 5months on monday and ive cutt dowb preety good. Now i would like to gian mass/bulk but not gain fat.
> 
> Should I do the p/rr/p/rr  or the p/rr/p/s or rr/p/rr/s.
> I have pics Maybe your could check them out and decide whats best for me.
> ...



I would go with P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR. Then take a week off and start standard P/RR/S.

28 grams of fat in a shake with 330 cals is ridiculous! Don't buy it.

How you should go about eating is a big involved question. To put it simply I would shoot for about 1.5 g of protein and carbs per lb of bodyweight each day. As long as you are eating lean protein sources than fats will fall into place.


----------



## PGT (Jan 21, 2006)

Thnx for the input ill do that starting monday. Ill let you know my progress.
So as for the shake what kind of stats should i be looking for bulking example cals/fats/protein any desierd number??


----------



## PGT (Jan 22, 2006)

Also how should i put exercies into days example

Monday:Back/Calves
Tues:Shoulders/tris/abs
wedff
Thurs:Chest/bis/abs
Friday:Hams/Quads

Hoe does that sound??


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 22, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> If you goal is mass I would use SHOCK workouts more often. They are amazing at stimulating growth.



Even if you're an ecto?


----------



## gopro (Jan 22, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Even if you're an ecto?



More often than the poster was proposing, but not necessarily every third week. Maybe every forth week. And alot of it depends on how well you eat, how much rest you get, your age, lifestyle, etc.

I am an ectomorph myself, so I know what it takes to get an ecto to gain.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 22, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> More often than the poster was proposing, but not necessarily every third week. Maybe every forth week. And alot of it depends on how well you eat, how much rest you get, your age, lifestyle, etc.
> 
> I am an ectomorph myself, so I know what it takes to get an ecto to gain.



So maybe P/RR/RR/S/P/P/RR/S?


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> So maybe P/RR/RR/S/P/P/RR/S?



Yes


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Thnx for the input ill do that starting monday. Ill let you know my progress.
> So as for the shake what kind of stats should i be looking for bulking example cals/fats/protein any desierd number??



Something like http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=CT025&back=yes&dept=1034&last=1034


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Also how should i put exercies into days example
> 
> Monday:Back/Calves
> Tues:Shoulders/tris/abs
> ...



Thats a good split. Should work nicely


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 23, 2006)

1,000th reply!

gopro, I was wondering what your favorite split is (I saw you had a fav back on page 1...is this still your favorite)?

I'm on a cut and am thinking of switching over to P/RR/S -- would you recommend against doing major muscle groups 2x per week.  I feel like I'm someone who runs out of lifting energy early on in a workout (often I feel dead by 40 mins in), but that maybe I recover quickly enough to do things twice per week.  In short, with the intensity of your P/RR/S routine, is a full week's rest optimal?


----------



## PGT (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanx Ive seen Your outline for legs,arms,chest,shoulders,bis,tris you give example exercises for power week rr week s week. do u have anything on calves?


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2006)

Zinthar said:
			
		

> 1,000th reply!
> 
> gopro, I was wondering what your favorite split is (I saw you had a fav back on page 1...is this still your favorite)?
> 
> I'm on a cut and am thinking of switching over to P/RR/S -- would you recommend against doing major muscle groups 2x per week.  I feel like I'm someone who runs out of lifting energy early on in a workout (often I feel dead by 40 mins in), but that maybe I recover quickly enough to do things twice per week.  In short, with the intensity of your P/RR/S routine, is a full week's rest optimal?



My personal favorite is actually:

-chest/delts
-quads/hams
-lats/lowback/traps
-bis/tris

However, I like to change splits every 8 weeks or so.

As for training muscles twice per week, I would pick just one group each week to train twice and train the rest only once. You could rotate a different body part each week, or stick with one that is a slow gainer.


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Thanx Ive seen Your outline for legs,arms,chest,shoulders,bis,tris you give example exercises for power week rr week s week. do u have anything on calves?



POWER:
Calf Press	3 x 4-6
Seated Calf Raise	2 x 4-6	

REP RANGE
Standing Calf Raise	 3 x 1 X 7-9, 2 X 10-12
Seated Calf Raise	 2 x 13-15

SHOCK
Superset: Calf Press & Standing Calf Raise 2 x 8-10 each
Dropset: Seated Calf Raise 1	x 10-12, drop, 6-8


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey gopro, I'm about to start ur program and had a few questions, they may have already been answered but this thread is too long to read...

How well does this program work for those on anabolics? Have you trained anyone on AAS and what kind of results did they see??

On shock and rep range weeks should the volume increase as the intensity is slightly lower??  I've been training for the past 3 years pretty hardcore and my workouts tend to be around the hour mark.  

I have a lowerback injury I plan on getting fixed in the next few weeks but in the meantime how could I work around that??  The main thing is, I can't squat and I definitely can't deadlift...I haven't tried SLDL's or Good Mornings since the injury but chances are they would aggrivate it as well.  

How often if at all do you do ab work?  Does it also follow the same template?? Please give examples....

Thank you in advance for the help, just trying to get this started, and since it's very different from my previous training methods I'm kinda in the dark...


----------



## PGT (Jan 25, 2006)

Whats a Cheat Lateral I know i seen it explained before on this thread but no idea where it is??


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Hey gopro, I'm about to start ur program and had a few questions, they may have already been answered but this thread is too long to read...
> 
> How well does this program work for those on anabolics? Have you trained anyone on AAS and what kind of results did they see??
> 
> ...



Yes, I train several athletes on anabolics and their results are simply amazing.

Shock and RR week are actually MORE taxing than POWER week.

As far as how to work around the injury, that is up to you. You will have to see what exercises you can use in place of the ones you can't do.

I do abs twice per week, and yes, it follows prett much the same template, although reps are a bit higher. Example...

POWER:
-Weighted Swiss Ball Crunch...3 x 8-10
-Weighted Hanging Straight Leg Raise...3 x 8-10

RR:
-Weighted Swiss Ball Crunch...2 x 10-12
-Weighted Hanging Straight Leg Raise...2 x 13-15
-Cable Side Crunch...2 x 16-20

SHOCK:
-Superset: Hanging Straight Leg Raise/Swiss Ball Crunch...2 x 10-12 each
-Dropset: Cable Side Crunch...2 x 10-12, drop, 6-8 more


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2006)

PGT said:
			
		

> Whats a Cheat Lateral I know i seen it explained before on this thread but no idea where it is??



Its a standing side lateral, but you use a little forward lean, and a bit of a swing to allow you to move heavier weights.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey gopro.
I've been on P/RR/S for a while now and I have always loved it....perfect for me.  I am going on a cut in a few weeks.  I am thinking about trying to add some weight to my squat, bench, dead, during the cut..........I might not add any but thats ok during a cut.  
Say I was to use P/S/P or P/S/P/R split for Chest (bench), Leg (squat), and Back (deadlift...works nice for me with back) day and keeping the regular P/RR/S other days.......
   Thanks in advance.


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> Hey gopro.
> I've been on P/RR/S for a while now and I have always loved it....perfect for me.  I am going on a cut in a few weeks.  I am thinking about trying to add some weight to my squat, bench, dead, during the cut..........I might not add any but thats ok during a cut.
> Say I was to use P/S/P or P/S/P/R split for Chest (bench), Leg (squat), and Back (deadlift...works nice for me with back) day and keeping the regular P/RR/S other days.......
> Thanks in advance.



Yes Nate, this is something you can do...but it is going to be quite hard to add strength to these movements when cutting for sure.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I will use P/S/P/RR
*Cut routine*
Mon. - SHoulders, abs
Tue. - Back, claves
Wed. - cardio
Thur. - Lighter. Lower Intesity Full Body circuit training-----or B-Ball
Fri. -  Chest, Traps
Sat. - Legs
Sun. - Bi, Tri, calves------change to cardio if I feel like it later.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 30, 2006)

Just started your program today gopro....did chest/bi's

BB flat Bench 3 sets of 215 for 6-8 reps
BB Decline press: 3 sets 225 for 6 then 205 for 8 and 8
Incline DB Press: 3 sets 6-8 reps

seated hammer curls 4 sets 6-8 reps
Standing straight bar curls 4 sets (2 wide grip and 2 close grip) 6-8 reps

I'm doing quads/hams/calves tomorrow for power and was wondering what some other exercises I could do besides Leg pressing and hack squats...I know I could do lunges, step ups and extensions but I tend to do higher reps with those exercises.


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Just started your program today gopro....did chest/bi's
> 
> BB flat Bench 3 sets of 215 for 6-8 reps
> BB Decline press: 3 sets 225 for 6 then 205 for 8 and 8
> ...



Sorry I did not see this post until today. When it comes to power day the best movements are squats, hacks, leg presses, single leg leg presses, leg extensions, lying leg curls, and stiff leg deadlifts.


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice program you have going here!

PROPS!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> Nice program you have going here!
> 
> PROPS!!!



Thank you very much. I appreciate that. Ironic that your screen name is Iron Man and that P/RR/S has appeared in Iron Man magazine several times.


----------



## Phred (Feb 3, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. I appreciate that. Ironic that your screen name is Iron Man and that P/RR/S has appeared in Iron Man magazine several times.



Speaking of Iron Man mag and P/RR/S, which magazines were the latest articles in?  I picked up the one with the Add on Sets and a review of the P/RR/S program.  Was there another one the month before or the month after this one?


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2006)

Phred said:
			
		

> Speaking of Iron Man mag and P/RR/S, which magazines were the latest articles in?  I picked up the one with the Add on Sets and a review of the P/RR/S program.  Was there another one the month before or the month after this one?



April issue will have part II of that article.


----------



## Phred (Feb 3, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> April issue will have part II of that article.


OK, I will be on the look out for it.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 20, 2006)

GoPro-

Been a long time my friend.  I have been sidelined with a shoulder injury.  Timing could not have been worse, I was making my best gains on P/RR/S in early fall.  Although I was using 70lbs DB's for single military press (my best ever!), now there is pain with 15 lbs. 

An MRI revealed that what could have been a possible labrum tear in the ball and socket joint, was actually two severly bruised bones.  Good news-no surgery...bad news, bones take months to heal. 

The Doc said to stay away from heavy movements (bench, military, etc.) but to continue with rehab, and high rep exercises.  Obviously, my favourite exercises, Military Press, are out of the question! Rehab Therapist said modified light Bench Press would work.  The only other movements that kill me right now are dips, and presses above the medial plane, or posterior plane (i.e. reverse pec dec).

I am not seeking medical advice, but I would like to know how I could apply the principles of your program at this time.  Should I concentrate on a RR/RR/S schedule for now?  Since I have to concentrate on light movements for shoulders, I would like some suggestions on creating 2-3 different cycles for intense movements on the RR week.  For example, could/should I use 10-12 reps one week, 15-20 the next, and a possible third weeks of supersets?  I am trying to stay in-line with the P/RR/S mentality of changing in up every time...however, I am limited by weight and need to find new variables to keep it fresh.


Congrats on the continued success.  I cannot find IronMan magazine in my area...I see Part II is coming soon, so hopefully I can find a place to order the issues online.

Thanks-

Andrew


----------



## gopro (Feb 22, 2006)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> GoPro-
> 
> Been a long time my friend.  I have been sidelined with a shoulder injury.  Timing could not have been worse, I was making my best gains on P/RR/S in early fall.  Although I was using 70lbs DB's for single military press (my best ever!), now there is pain with 15 lbs.
> 
> ...



Well, first let me say that I am very sorry to hear about your injury. I hope that you heal rapidly and completely.

Yes, it would make sense to forget about POWER WEEK and focus only on RR and S weeks. A schedule of either RR/S/RR/S or RR/RR/S should be employed.

You can do one of two things with the RR weeks...you can do as you mentioned and have one week be in the 11-15 range and the next week be in the 16-20 range. 

Or you can do 3 exercises, one for 10-12, one for 13-15, and one for 16-20 during both RR weeks, but completely change the exercises (even subtle changes will do...cables vs dumbells, different angles, etc.).

Let me know if I can be of more help.

Thank you for your kind words about my success...I truly appreciate it. Perhaps you can go to the Iron Man website and see about purchasing specific issues. They also offer an online subscription.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the response and advice my friend!  P/RR/S has provided me with great gains, and I cannot wait to get back on track!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 22, 2006)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response and advice my friend!  P/RR/S has provided me with great gains, and I cannot wait to get back on track!!!



No problem my friend. Please keep me updated!!


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoPro---

Quick question...
Say, I am looking for maximum size gains while still keeping my current strength levels up to where they are or even improve.  Would it be possible to try alternating the power week with a modified rep range/shock week combined?  For example, perform the exercises for 8-10 reps with either supersets or drop sets added at the end?  So, in effect, you get a P/Combined RR & S/P/Combined RR & S etc...

sample movements for a chest day would be something like:
bench press 3 sets 8-10 reps, then on last set do a rest pause for a few more reps, then one drop set for a few more reps.
incline bench press - same thing
decline fly/incline fly superset 2 sets 10 reps

And so on for the rest of the bodyparts and exercises....

Does this seem doable?  

Thanks


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2006)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> GoPro---
> 
> Quick question...
> Say, I am looking for maximum size gains while still keeping my current strength levels up to where they are or even improve.  Would it be possible to try alternating the power week with a modified rep range/shock week combined?  For example, perform the exercises for 8-10 reps with either supersets or drop sets added at the end?  So, in effect, you get a P/Combined RR & S/P/Combined RR & S etc...
> ...



Yes, what you are talking about is doable and it brings up what I call P/RR/S Hybrid Training. This is something that I do with my personal clients that have been on basic P/RR/S for a while, in order give them a new and interesting stimulus of having all 3 protocols within one workout. Perhaps this is something you would want to try, which would work very well for what you are looking for. Say you were working chest...

1. Bench Press...3 x 4-6
2. Incline Dumbell Press...1 x 13-15, 1 x 10-12, 1 x 7-9
3. Superset: Incline Flye/Cable Crossover...2 x 8-10 each


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sup GP, just wanted to say I got back into lifting last week and P/RR/S was a definite must. Only into week two, I did a repeated P/P..I have noticed my gains from before coming back. I love this program, thank you.


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2006)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Sup GP, just wanted to say I got back into lifting last week and P/RR/S was a definite must. Only into week two, I did a repeated P/P..I have noticed my gains from before coming back. I love this program, thank you.



Awesome my friend...love to hear it!! Keep me posted of your progress.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Mar 5, 2006)

any updates in the world of P/RR/S that you can pass along GP? 

ha..


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2006)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> any updates in the world of P/RR/S that you can pass along GP?
> 
> ha..



Well, in the Feb issue of Iron Man magazine was part I of the article: POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK: VARIATIONS AND ADVANCED TECHNIQUES. Part II appears in the April issue, now on stands.

Also, the entire P/RR/S strategy will be outlined in an upcoming book which should be out in May.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Gopro. 
I've been working out for about 5 months now and still notice not a big change. I am going to be using your method as it seems quite effecient but i have one or  two questions.

1) What do you mean by Rep Range and Shock.
   - I know Power is to increase your strenght and muscle mass or so but not sure what the rest means.
2) How do you use this: "Military press...2-3 x 4-6" <--How do you do that in gym?.. the numbers kinda of confuse me.
3) For Deltoid and chest in power week there is only a couple of work outs...can i by any chance do more of chest exercises?.
4) If my goal is to get Abs. How would i achive this using your techniq if possible.

Thanks for your help .


----------



## mrmark (Mar 12, 2006)

GoPro - I started the power cycle yesterday and I slept 10 hours last night it was that awesome!

Can't wait to see what kind of results it yields.

thanks!!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 12, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> GoPro - I started the power cycle yesterday and I slept 10 hours last night it was that awesome!
> 
> Can't wait to see what kind of results it yields.
> 
> thanks!!!



Haha! Excellent!

I hope you have awesome results! Keep me posted!


----------



## gopro (Mar 12, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro.
> I've been working out for about 5 months now and still notice not a big change. I am going to be using your method as it seems quite effecient but i have one or  two questions.
> 
> 1) What do you mean by Rep Range and Shock.
> ...



1) Each week in the program designates a different type of training method, but with all having the same goal...to make you bigger and stronger.
2) 2-3 x 4-6 means 2-3 sets of 4-6 reps.
3) You can, but if you use 100% concentration, focus, and intensity you will not need any more work.
4) My workout will help you build muscle. Abs are acheived by using the correct diet and cardiovascular exercise to lower your bodyfat.

Good luck!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for replying gopro. 
I'll take your advice . Now i gotta go print out the routine to take it with me this afternoon.


----------



## gopro (Mar 13, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying gopro.
> I'll take your advice . Now i gotta go print out the routine to take it with me this afternoon.



My pleasure


----------



## seth042280 (Mar 14, 2006)

I know I keep saying how great this program is . but I just have to say . I went through 3 cycles of the program  and took a two week break ( I was moving ) and it was just what I needed to get my bench up . last night I was pounding out 320 for reps and it felt great . I owe you Eric . I cant praise this routine enough .


----------



## gopro (Mar 14, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> I know I keep saying how great this program is . but I just have to say . I went through 3 cycles of the program  and took a two week break ( I was moving ) and it was just what I needed to get my bench up . last night I was pounding out 320 for reps and it felt great . I owe you Eric . I cant praise this routine enough .



Thank you for your kind words. I hope the program continues to produce results for you! Keep me posted!


----------



## mrmark (Mar 18, 2006)

GoPro - next week I will have finished my Power cycle. Any tips on speed when doing reps when I start RR?

Thanks again!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 18, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> GoPro - next week I will have finished my Power cycle. Any tips on speed when doing reps when I start RR?
> 
> Thanks again!!



The following is taken from an article I wrote for Iron Man magazine on P/RR/S training. This should answer your question...

Week 1: POWER 

The goal during POWER week is to make a direct attack on the Type II A and II B muscle fibers, with an emphasis on the II B???s. These are the higher threshold fibers and the way we get at them is with heavy weights. The goal for this week is to utilize weights that allow for 4-6 reps to failure. The way in which you perform your reps is of great importance during POWER week. I have found that an eccentric (negative) contraction of about 4 seconds followed immediately by an explosive concentric (positive) contraction works best at nailing those fast-twitch fibers. Remember...even though you will be attempting to explode with the weight during the positive portion of the rep, it will not move very quickly at all due to the heavy load you are lifting. Rest between sets is also very important. Since you want to be able to lift as heavy as possible during POWER week, you will be resting about 4-5 minutes between sets in order to fully regenerate ATP and creatine phosphate stores in the muscle cells. As far as the exercises go, choose those that are basic or compound in nature. These include movements like bench presses, squats, deadlifts, military presses and bent rows. POWER week workouts will not impart a tremendous pump, but rather will make your muscles feel as if they???ve been smashed with a wrecking ball. 

Rep Goal: 4-6 
Rest Between Sets: 4-5 minutes 
Lifting Tempo: 4/0/X 
Exercises: Mostly compound 

Here is an example of a typical POWER workout for chest: 

1-Bench Press: 4 x 4-6 
2-Incline Dumbell Press: 3 x 4-6 
3-Weighted Dips: 2-3 x 4-6 

Week 2: REP RANGE 

As I mentioned earlier there are several fiber types that lie along the continuum between Type I and Type II muscle fibers. The goal of REP RANGE week is to show these ???intermediary??? fibers no mercy! We will accomplish this by using three distinct rep ranges (hence the name of this week) for three separate exercises for each body part. The first exercise will be to failure in the 7-9 rep range. The second will be to failure in the 10-12 rep range. The final exercise will be to failure in the 13-15 rep range. 
In order to make the stimulus this week even more unique from the POWER week, you will also change your rep tempo. Both the eccentric and concentric portion of each rep should take 2 seconds to complete, while the mid-point of the movement (isometric contraction) should be held for one full second. Additionally, if you happen to be using a movement that contains a strong ???peak contraction effect,??? such as leg extensions, you are also encouraged to hold this portion of the rep for one full second before you begin the eccentric portion of the rep. The exercises used this week should be both compound and isolation in nature, with free weights, machines and cables all being fair game. One particularly effective approach is to choose a free weight compound movement for the 7-9 rep range; a free weight isolation movement for the 10-12 rep range; and a machine or cable movement for the 13-15 rep range. Of course, you are encouraged to experiment a bit to get an idea of what feels most effective to you. Rest between sets during REP RANGE week will be 2-3 minutes. You can expect a tremendous pump from REP RANGE week workouts, and some deep muscle soreness in the days that follow...but we love that kind of pain, don???t we! 


Rep Goal: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15 
Rest Between Sets: 2-3 minutes 
Lifting Tempo: 2/1/2/1*** 
Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable 

***1 second hold at peak for certain exercises 


Here is an example for a typical REP RANGE workout for shoulders: 

1-Military Press: 4 x 7-9 
2-Seated Side Lateral: 3 x 10-12 
3-Reverse Pec Deck Flye: 2 x 13-15 

Week 3: SHOCK 

In my opinion, SHOCK week is the most intense and excruciating portion of this routine. It will without a doubt test your ability to withstand pain, fend off nausea, and fight back the tears! SHOCK week separates the men from the boys, the freaks from the fakes! The goal during this week is complete and utter annihilation of every fiber, from slow-twitch, right on down to the fast-twitch Type II A???s; to force your body to release natural GH like water from a collapsed damn; and to literally ???force??? your muscles to grow in a ???do or die??? like fashion! Each grueling session during shock week contains 2 different types of supersets and a punishing dropset for each major bodypart. The first superset will be performed in what is known as ???pre-exhaust??? fashion. This means that an isolation movement will be performed first, with a compound movement immediately after. The second superset will be what as known as ???post activation,??? made famous by Ironman contributing author Michael Gundill. In post activation supersets, it is the compound movement that proceeds the isolation movement. Each of these supersets provides a unique stimulus for both your muscles and nervous system. Once you have completed your supersets it is time for a dropset, which will complete the torture that you will impart on your muscles during SHOCK week. Reps for each exercise will be in the range of 8-10, and the tempo will become more rhythmic in nature. An eccentric contraction of just one second will be followed immediately by a concentric contraction of the same speed. There will be no resting (as long as you can handle it) at the top or bottom, as each rep should be performed in a ???piston-like??? fashion. Rest between sets should be long enough to allow you to catch your breath fully, as well as to prepare your mind for the next onslaught. Your individual level of cardiovascular conditioning, as well as your constitution, will determine the length of your rest. Free weights, cables, and machines are all utilized during SHOCK week. My warning to you is that you better be prepared when you enter the gym on SHOCK week, because every workout will leave you breathing with the intensity of a steam engine and a burn that will reach your very core! Fun! 


Rep Goal: 8-10 (dropset is 8-10, drop, 6- 
Rest Between Sets: cardiovascular and mental recovery 
Lifting Tempo: 1/0/1 
Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable 

Here is a typical SHOCK workout for triceps: 

1-Superset: Rope Pressdown/Lying Extension: 2 x 8-10 each 
2-Superset: CG Bench Press/Underhand Grip Pressdown: 2 x 8-10 each 
3-Dropset: Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extension: 1 x 8-10, drop, 6-8


----------



## mrmark (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks  gopro!!

much appreciated + im looking forward to training tomorrow!


----------



## gopro (Mar 18, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> thanks  gopro!!
> 
> much appreciated + im looking forward to training tomorrow!



My pleasure! Train hard!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2006)

I kind of got bored in computers class after getting everything so....i decided to play with my work out routine. (P/R/S).
I made a simple spreadsheet routine of this workout just so i can keep track of my workout lol.


here is a picture.





here is the doc if anyone wants it
http://members.lycos.co.uk/navforum/PW1.doc

What do you guys think?...a stupid idea?.
What would make it better .


----------



## mrmark (Mar 21, 2006)

Digital - looks good!


----------



## gopro (Mar 21, 2006)

I think it looks excellent. Nice work. Now, do each and every set with 100% intensity and focus, and that will set the stage for growth!!


----------



## topolo (Mar 23, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> I kind of got bored in computers class after getting everything so....i decided to play with my work out routine. (P/R/S).
> I made a simple spreadsheet routine of this workout just so i can keep track of my workout lol.
> 
> 
> ...




What are you doing for calves?


----------



## topolo (Mar 24, 2006)

I guess nothing


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont even know what calves mean. I just copied everything of week 1 and made a spread sheet graph of it. Ask gopro for that.


----------



## topolo (Mar 25, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> I dont even know what calves mean. I just copied everything of week 1 and made a spread sheet graph of it. Ask gopro for that.




Calves are the bottom part of your leg. What are YOU doing to train them?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 25, 2006)

Currently nothing, Any ideas on what to use for that?.
And doesnt leg extension work on that.?


----------



## Alaric (Mar 25, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Currently nothing, Any ideas on what to use for that?.
> And doesnt leg extension work on that.?



Calve Raises, Seated Calf Raises, Donkey Calf raise to name a couple.
Leg extensions doesn't work that.


----------



## Steed77 (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry if this is a stupid question but...do you keep the same weight for three weeks and just change the REPS? I read the Poer/RepRange/Shock article but I did not see anything regarding weight. Am I missing something???(Besides my brain )

Thanks for the help


----------



## Alaric (Mar 27, 2006)

Doubt you could keep the weights same, since you are hitting different rep ranges each week, you're gonna have to adjust your weight accordingly.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 28, 2006)

Gopro. I see you do each parts in different days. As in chest and arms one day, legs and back in another (just an example). Can i try and do everything everytime i work out. I plan on going:
mon - everything
tue -everything
wed - off
thursday - everything
friday - everything
sat - eveything
sunday - off
mon - week 2 everything just like last weeks.
Would that be a good idea? because i have a lot of time in the gym and would like to do some hard working out. And would it be good to add some ab works in there, as in crunches, machine crunches, sit ups, etc...?.


----------



## Steed77 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry...another Newbie question...what is a *Dropset*???

Example: *Dropset* weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10

Thanks!


----------



## Alaric (Mar 28, 2006)

Steed77 - A dropset is when you go to failure on a set, lower the weight, then do another set RIGHT away (the key here is NOT to rest) and go to failure on this final set.


----------



## Steed77 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Alaric...
I had a feeling that is what it meant but never heard that term before(Dropset).
Thanks for the help


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Gopro. I see you do each parts in different days. As in chest and arms one day, legs and back in another (just an example). Can i try and do everything everytime i work out. I plan on going:
> mon - everything
> tue -everything
> wed - off
> ...



Oh Lord no, no, no!!! You cannot work on everything like that or you will NEVER make any progress at all!! Muscles to do grow in the gym, they grow outside the gym when they recover from training. If you train everything 5 days per week, there will be no recovery and thus NO GROWTH!

The most you should train ANY body part is 2 days per week. Here would be a sample of this kind of schedule...

Monday: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Tuesday: Quads/Hams/Back
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: As Monday
Friday: As Tuesday
Sat and Sun: Off

You also should not be doing more than 10 sets for larger muscle groups like chest/back/quads...8 sets for medium groups like hams/shoulders...and 6 sets for small groups like bis/tris.

The schedule you are currently on will get you nowhere my friend.


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2006)

Steed77 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a stupid question but...do you keep the same weight for three weeks and just change the REPS? I read the Poer/RepRange/Shock article but I did not see anything regarding weight. Am I missing something???(Besides my brain )
> 
> Thanks for the help



The idea is to choose a weight that will allow you to reach muscular failure (the point at which you cannot do another rep in good form) within the prescribed range of reps. Sometimes you will choose the wrong weight and either get too many or too little reps, but then all you need to do is adjust accordingly for the next set.


----------



## Steed77 (Mar 28, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> The idea is to choose a weight that will allow you to reach muscular failure (the point at which you cannot do another rep in good form) within the prescribed range of reps. Sometimes you will choose the wrong weight and either get too many or too little reps, but then all you need to do is adjust accordingly for the next set.



Thanks gopro...now I get it...LOL


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2006)

Steed77 said:
			
		

> Thanks gopro...now I get it...LOL


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 29, 2006)

> Oh Lord no, no, no!!! You cannot work on everything like that or you will NEVER make any progress at all!! Muscles to do grow in the gym, they grow outside the gym when they recover from training. If you train everything 5 days per week, there will be no recovery and thus NO GROWTH!
> 
> The most you should train ANY body part is 2 days per week. Here would be a sample of this kind of schedule...
> 
> The schedule you are currently on will get you nowhere my friend.



Yea im sorry, im just so stubborn i still think the harder and more you work out the better it is. my appologies.

Monday: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Tuesday: Quads/Hams/Back
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: As Monday
Friday: As Tuesday
Sat and Sun: Off

^ i'll follow that, but in which day would you add the leg and ab work out


----------



## gopro (Mar 29, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Yea im sorry, im just so stubborn i still think the harder and more you work out the better it is. my appologies.
> 
> Monday: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
> Tuesday: Quads/Hams/Back
> ...



No need to apologize my friend! Listen, if getting huge was simply a matter of training more, then the biggest guys in the world would be those that do every bodypart 7 days per week for hours on end...However, if anyone tried that they would actually lose muscle and probably end up sick and in the hospital.

Anyway, from the schedule above you will be working the entire thigh on Tuesday and Friday, so this would be a great day to also do calves. Thus, I would do my ab work on Monday and Wednesday so you total effort is spread somewhat evenly throughout the week.


----------



## Steed77 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Need some advice *

Okay...after browsing these forums, AND getting flamed by P-something -rather  I have decided to change my workout. I have also decided to do this P/PR/S routine. Please tell me if this is okay, and if not...what needs to be changed. I followed the P/PR/S routine, but made some alterations to fit the equipment that I have. 

I am planning on doing:

Upper
Lower
OFF
Upper 
Lower
OFF
OFF

Please review and let me know if I am on the right track! I want to do tis right the first time If I MISSED something, please let me know.Thanks!

*WEEK 1 (Power)*

*DAY 1: UPPER*
- (CABLE) bench press...3 x 4-6
- One arm DB Row 2-3 x 4-6
- Decline press...3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6
-Dumbell curl...2 x 4-6

*DAY 2: LOWER*
- Squat 2-3 x 4-6
- RDL 2-3 x 4-6
- Lunges 2-3 x 4-6
- Hyperextensions 2-3 x 4-6
- Calves 2-3 x 4-6

*DAY 3 OFF*

*DAY 4: UPPER*
- Overhead DB press 2-3 x 4-6
- Chin ups 2-3 x 4-6
- Incline BB press 2-3 x 4-6
- WG pulldown 2-3 x 4-6
- Triceps pressdown 2-3 x 4-6

*DAY 5: LOWER*
- Squat 2-3 x 4-6
- RDL 2-3 x 4-6
- Lunges 2-3 x 4-6
- Hyperextensions 2-3 x 4-6
- Calves 2-3 x 4-6

*DAY 6 OFF
DAY 7 OFF*


*
WEEK 2 (Rep Range)*

*DAY 1: UPPER*
- (CABLE) bench press...3 x 10-12
- One arm DB Row 2-3 x 10-12
- Decline press...3 x 10-12
- CG seated row...2-3 x 10-12
-Dumbell curl...2 x 10-12

*DAY 2: LOWER*
- Squat 2-3 x 10-12
- RDL 2-3 x 10-12
- Lunges 2-3 x 10-12
- Hyperextensions 2-3 x 10-12
- Calves 2-3 x 10-12

*DAY 3 OFF*

*DAY 4: UPPER*
- Overhead DB press 2-3 x 10-12
- Chin ups 2-3 x 10-12
- Incline BB press 2-3 x 10-12
- WG pulldown 2-3 x 10-12
- Triceps pressdown 2-3 x 10-12

*DAY 5: LOWER*
- Squat 2-3 x 10-12
- RDL 2-3 x 10-12
- Lunges 2-3 x 10-12
- Hyperextensions 2-3 x 10-12
- Calves 2-3 x 10-12

*DAY 6 OFF
DAY 7 OFF*


*
WEEK 3 (Shock)
*
*DAY 1: UPPER*
- (CABLE) bench press/1-2 x 8-10 reps each (super set)
- One arm DB Row/1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8
- Decline press/ 1-2 6-8
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8
- Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
*
DAY 2: LOWER*
- Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Calves 2-3 x 10-12

*DAY 3 OFF*

*DAY 4: UPPER*
- Overhead DB press 1-2 x 8-10
- CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Drop set...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
- WG pull down superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Triceps pushdown 1-2 x 6-10 each

*DAY 5: LOWER*
- Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Calves 2-3 x 10-12
*
DAY 6 OFF
DAY 7 OFF*

Thank you in advance for the advice/help. Your time in reading and reviewing this is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 29, 2006)

> No need to apologize my friend! Listen, if getting huge was simply a matter of training more, then the biggest guys in the world would be those that do every bodypart 7 days per week for hours on end...However, if anyone tried that they would actually lose muscle and probably end up sick and in the hospital.


^ that is so true gopro, I used to work out everything daily (7 days a week). when i stopped for one or 2 days and came back i used to lift heavy and the next day, i couldnt lift the same. Thanks bro, your a big help.


----------



## gopro (Mar 29, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> ^ that is so true gopor, I used to work out everything daily (7 days a week). when i stopped for one or 2 days and came back i used to lift heavy and the next day, i couldnt lift the same. Thanks bro, your a big help.



You are welcome. Now, go do it right and really get GROWING!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Gopro. How are ya. Got a question for you. Sorry to bother you so much. 

Do I continue with the

Monday: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Tuesday: Quads/Hams/Back
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: As Monday
Friday: As Tuesday
Sat and Sun: Off

for week 2/Rep Range and for week 3/Shock as well?...
And some of the exercise for the 2nd and 3rd week are kind of complicated (new to this again lol). So...do you happen to know any kind of website or anything i can use to learn how to perform these?.  Thanks.


----------



## Steed77 (Apr 3, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro. How are ya. Got a question for you. Sorry to bother you so much.
> 
> Do I continue with the
> 
> ...





Check this website out. It shows you all of the muscles/bones in the body and the actions they control. It even has .gif images to show you how exercises are done. It is a great website. 

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Articulations.html

Let me know if this is what you were looking for


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2006)

Steed77 said:
			
		

> Check this website out. It shows you all of the muscles/bones in the body and the actions they control. It even has .gif images to show you how exercises are done. It is a great website.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Articulations.html
> 
> Let me know if this is what you were looking for



Good job Steed. That was the exact website I was going to point him to


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro. How are ya. Got a question for you. Sorry to bother you so much.
> 
> Do I continue with the
> 
> ...



Yes, you keep the same bodypart split for P, RR, and S weeks.

Also, if there are any exercises you are uncomfortable with, or do not have access to, feel free to make a substitution when needed.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 4, 2006)

> Also, if there are any exercises you are uncomfortable with, or do not have access to, feel free to make a substitution when needed.



They are good and I like the exercises. The first week was anyways. And by the way, i love your program. I couldnt lift 50libs before hehe now i can do 60libs dumbell bench press (its a big wow to me  ). That website is complicated. I looked around and i see none of the exercises from the routine in there...crap...


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> They are good and I like the exercises. The first week was anyways. And by the way, i love your program. I couldnt lift 50libs before hehe now i can do 60libs dumbell bench press (its a big wow to me  ). That website is complicated. I looked around and i see none of the exercises from the routine in there...crap...



I am glad you love my program. That website MUST have many of the exercises you are looking for! Give me a few examples of exercises that you don't know.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, i've decide im gonna go over the first week one more time, I did a few things wrong. I'll correct myself this time and i'll have more time to study the next week's exercises beforehand. I'll come back to you incase i need your help. 
Thanks gopro .



EDIT: That website is all about articulations and stuff. But when i click on a muscle and see the exercises, it just shows pictures and none of the exercises names.


----------



## Steed77 (Apr 6, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Well, i've decide im gonna go over the first week one more time, I did a few things wrong. I'll correct myself this time and i'll have more time to study the next week's exercises beforehand. I'll come back to you incase i need your help.
> Thanks gopro .
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm...what about going to yahoo.com and clicking on VIDEO...Then type in an exercise! I just tried it for Incline Press and got a ton of videos of people performing this exercise.

Good luck!


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Well, i've decide im gonna go over the first week one more time, I did a few things wrong. I'll correct myself this time and i'll have more time to study the next week's exercises beforehand. I'll come back to you incase i need your help.
> Thanks gopro .
> 
> 
> ...



You need this link http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## IRON MAN (Apr 6, 2006)

Awesome program you've designed GO-PRO!!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> Awesome program you've designed GO-PRO!!!



Thank you IRON MAN...I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Steed77 (Apr 6, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Well, i've decide im gonna go over the first week one more time, I did a few things wrong. I'll correct myself this time and i'll have more time to study the next week's exercises beforehand. I'll come back to you incase i need your help.
> Thanks gopro .
> 
> 
> ...





I just found this in another thread. It has videos of tons of exercises. Try this:

http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html

Enjoy!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 7, 2006)

After you told me about the yahoo thing, its sweet  i can also search for its images in there hehe. but thanks for the other site as well .


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

Just one quick question for you, gopro.

In the rep-range week there seem to be 2 different wants to go about doing the training for that week. 

The first way is doing each exercise in a desired rep range. So for chest one would do flat DB presses in the 6-8 rep range, then flat flyes for example in the 10-12 rep range, and finish with cable crossovers in the 13-15 range. 

Now the second way to do the rep range week is changing the rep scheme each set. For example for flat DB presses the first set would be in the 6-8 rep range, the second set in the 10-12 rep range, and the final set in the 13-15 range. 

Do you recommend one method over the other?


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Just one quick question for you, gopro.
> 
> In the rep-range week there seem to be 2 different wants to go about doing the training for that week.
> 
> ...



I use both methodologies actually. However, more often than not I will do:

exercise 1: 7-9
exercise 2: 10-12
exercise 3: 13-15

As you can see, I changed the rep schemes ever so slightly. I should also point out that at times I will cut sets per exercise back and add in a 16-20 rep movement. Example:

Flat DB bench press...2 x 7-9
Incline press...2 x 10-12
Incline Flye...2 x 13-15
Cable crossover...2 x 16-20


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

> I should also point out that at times I will cut sets per exercise back and add in a 16-20 rep movement. Example:
> 
> Flat DB bench press...2 x 7-9
> Incline press...2 x 10-12
> ...



Thanks bro! I'm going to do this method actually. And do my first exercise in the 7-8 range, the second exercise in the 9-12 range, the next in the 13-15 range, and the final in the 16-20 range. And probably do 2 sets per exercise.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Thanks bro! I'm going to do this method actually. And do my first exercise in the 7-8 range, the second exercise in the 9-12 range, the next in the 13-15 range, and the final in the 16-20 range. And probably do 2 sets per exercise.



You will cause growth through various mechanisms using this approach, but read those ranges carefully: 7-9, 10-12, etc


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

> You will cause growth through various mechanisms using this approach, but read those ranges carefully: 7-9, 10-12, etc



I'm confused now, sorry, lol. You're saying that I should put more emphasis on the 7-9 and 10-12 range than the high rep ranges? Or only do 16-20 rep sets sparingly? Thanks bud.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> I'm confused now, sorry, lol. You're saying that I should put more emphasis on the 7-9 and 10-12 range than the high rep ranges? Or only do 16-20 rep sets sparingly? Thanks bud.



No, no...its just that YOU wrote 7-8, 9-12, and I was just correcting you that it is 7-9, 10-12. Thats all


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

> No, no...its just that YOU wrote 7-8, 9-12, and I was just correcting you that it is 7-9, 10-12. Thats all



Oh okay I see, sorry for the confusion. Thanks for clarifying, my friend.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Oh okay I see, sorry for the confusion. Thanks for clarifying, my friend.


----------



## samuri_sting (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?


----------



## Steed77 (Apr 14, 2006)

samuri_sting said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?




Why would you have to do 11 reps? Why not just do the exercise slower next time?

For example: (Bench) If you are concentric for 3 sec. and eccentric for 5sec....why not go 5 sec. concentric and 7 sec. eccentric??? I don't think you necessarily need to up the weight right away!

Also...try a shorter rest period (periodization) between sets. If you are currently resting 1min-1 1/2 min. knock that down to 30 sec. Then, after you are fetting the weight up "easier", then up the weight, and go back to the 1-1 1/2min. rest period. 

I am doing something like this:

upper
lower
off
upper
lower
off
off

Seems to work good for me. Hopefully something I said helps...if not...I'm sure other people here have some great suggestions 

Goodluck!


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2006)

samuri_sting said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?



While it is always smart to try to be progressive from workout to workout, the muscle building equation is more complex than this. Just because you do not get any extra reps or move more weight for a couple of workouts this does not mean you are not growing. However, one of the worst things you can do is get stuck doing the same thing over and over every time you train.

I can take up alot of space trying to answer your question, but what you might want to do is change your group of exercises every time you see yourself plateauing on them strengthwise. Then, with a new group of movements, you can begin progressing upward again. Once you reach another plateau, switch back to the first group of exercises and there is a good chance you will move past your old weights.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi GoPro. So far your regime has been great but I'm going to start a low fat diet now. Do you have tips for cutting those last few pounds of fat away?

THANKS!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 17, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> Hi GoPro. So far your regime has been great but I'm going to start a low fat diet now. Do you have tips for cutting those last few pounds of fat away?
> 
> THANKS!!



Glad you are doing well with P/RR/S!!

To drop a few extra lbs you need to up your cardio a bit and/or drop your carbs down. Even dropping 20-25 grams per day will help shed some extra fat.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi gopro, Hows it going. 
I have a few small questions about your work out again .


> - Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
> - *Superset*...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
> - *Dropset*...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, *drop 6-8*, drop 6-8 optional


I know dropset means right after finishing a set you go pick up less heavier weight and do another set without resting so much, but am i right?. and how do you do a superset. And finally, what do you mean by drop 6-8.


P.S: nice site  Its really look nice.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 18, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Glad you are doing well with P/RR/S!!
> 
> To drop a few extra lbs you need to up your cardio a bit and/or drop your carbs down. Even dropping 20-25 grams per day will help shed some extra fat.



I'm planning on doing 2 days a week of 45 min sessions of cardio. You suggest dropping my carbs... not fats? Please could you give a brief explanation? 

So I should maintain my relatively low intake of fat, clean protein and lots of veg+fruit. 

NB: my back's strength is shot up loads on P/RR system. Awesome stuff.


----------



## assassin (May 3, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> My training split is changed every 3 P/RR/S cycles, or every 9 weeks or so. My current, and favorite split is:
> 
> monday: chest/delts/abs
> tuesday: quads/hams/calves
> ...




wow at last this is the best ..... this'll be my split....after reading 100's of posts and articles ...go pro is    at last...


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> Hi gopro, Hows it going.
> I have a few small questions about your work out again .
> 
> I know dropset means right after finishing a set you go pick up less heavier weight and do another set without resting so much, but am i right?. and how do you do a superset. And finally, what do you mean by drop 6-8.
> ...



Thank you for your comments about my website. I am really proud of it because I designed it myself (although a web guy built if for me of course).

Yes, with a dropset you do your set to failure and then reduce the weight by about 20-30% and continue with no rest. In my workouts when I say something like:

-Dropset: bench press...2 x 8-10, drop, 6-8

This means, do 2 sets of 8-10 reps to failure. When you hit failure, reduce the weight and immediately attempt to get 6-8 more reps. You need to know your abilities rather well in order to pick the right weight reduction to get 6-8 more reps.

A superset simply means doing two paired exercises back to back with no rest. So, if my workout reads:

-Superset: flat flye/bench press...2 x 8-10 each

This means you do 2 sets of flat flye to failure at about 8-10 reps, then with no rest you go to bench press and go to failure for about 8-10 reps.

**You DO rest in between supersets.


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> I'm planning on doing 2 days a week of 45 min sessions of cardio. You suggest dropping my carbs... not fats? Please could you give a brief explanation?
> 
> So I should maintain my relatively low intake of fat, clean protein and lots of veg+fruit.
> 
> NB: my back's strength is shot up loads on P/RR system. Awesome stuff.



I am so glad you are doing well on P/RR!

When I say drop your carbs, I mean you should maintain your levels of protein and fats, but slowly lower the amounts of fruit and starches in your diet. Veggies, especially greens, are ok in any amount.


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> wow at last this is the best ..... this'll be my split....after reading 100's of posts and articles ...go pro is    at last...


----------



## TheCurse (May 10, 2006)

Yo Pro, ive started my P/RR/S and am going to keep a journal on it so I can track my shit:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64662

if I end up looking like ronnie coleman in a few months ill send you a picture so's you can put it on your website


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> Yo Pro, ive started my P/RR/S and am going to keep a journal on it so I can track my shit:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64662
> 
> if I end up looking like ronnie coleman in a few months ill send you a picture so's you can put it on your website



If you end up looking like Ronnie Coleman, we will make you a website all your own bro


----------



## TheCurse (May 10, 2006)

lolz feel free to give me any criticisms you may have if you check out my routine.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> lolz feel free to give me any criticisms you may have if you check out my routine.



I'll give it a look-see when I get a chance! I wish you the best on my program!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 13, 2006)

So on Week 1 do Power for all of the body parts?
So on Week 2 do Rep Range for all of the parts?
So on Week 3 do Shock for all of the body parts??

Just clarifying, please clarify this for me.


----------



## gopro (May 13, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> So on Week 1 do Power for all of the body parts?
> So on Week 2 do Rep Range for all of the parts?
> So on Week 3 do Shock for all of the body parts??
> 
> Just clarifying, please clarify this for me.



Yes, week one is POWER for the entire body...week two is REP RANGE for the entire body...week three is SHOCK for the entire body.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 13, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, week one is POWER for the entire body...week two is REP RANGE for the entire body...week three is SHOCK for the entire body.



Holy jeeeezzzz.... I wasnt expecting such a quick reply, MANY THANKS!!


----------



## gopro (May 13, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Holy jeeeezzzz.... I wasnt expecting such a quick reply, MANY THANKS!!



You got lucky and caught me online at the right time!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 13, 2006)

Just in time to witness your 10,000th post too!!!


----------



## gopro (May 13, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Just in time to witness your 10,000th post too!!!



Hey, COOL


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 13, 2006)

Hey GP, I noticed on the first page in your split workout you never did a workout for your glutes?? Is that to be along with the legs or something??

Also, if anyone wants to step in here, how many difference exercises per body part should be done? I noticed the legs had like 5 different ones but the chest had maybe like 3. Yet the legs were all working the quads/hamstrings.


----------



## gopro (May 15, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Hey GP, I noticed on the first page in your split workout you never did a workout for your glutes?? Is that to be along with the legs or something??
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to step in here, how many difference exercises per body part should be done? I noticed the legs had like 5 different ones but the chest had maybe like 3. Yet the legs were all working the quads/hamstrings.



I do not do any "direct" glute work, as leg press and squatting type movements take care of this for the majority of trainees.

As for exercises per bodypart, that is usually 3-4. What you saw for legs is for BOTH quads and hamstrings.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 15, 2006)

I'm just starting out for the most part, do you recommend machines or free weights? I have on and off experience, I did weight training in high school but only with machines, hardly ever free weights and some times went after school. I would say I have about 6 months of experience but I took about a 6-8 month break before restarting. So I don't know what would work the best for me without injuring myself, due to lack of proper form. Also I don't have a workout buddy because I go to the gym after work which is 2 cities down from my friends' gym. So I'm sort of afraid to use free weights, I can use the smith machine I suppose for some exercises. Jeez I just don't know what to do lol.


----------



## gopro (May 16, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> I'm just starting out for the most part, do you recommend machines or free weights? I have on and off experience, I did weight training in high school but only with machines, hardly ever free weights and some times went after school. I would say I have about 6 months of experience but I took about a 6-8 month break before restarting. So I don't know what would work the best for me without injuring myself, due to lack of proper form. Also I don't have a workout buddy because I go to the gym after work which is 2 cities down from my friends' gym. So I'm sort of afraid to use free weights, I can use the smith machine I suppose for some exercises. Jeez I just don't know what to do lol.



I would use more free weights than machines, with the exception for when the danger of training alone is involved, like with bench presses for example. But even there you can simply use dumbells, and drop them if you get in trouble.

There is nothing wrong with using some machines, but the cornerstone of your program should be barbells and dumbells.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 22, 2006)

I have a problem with proper form for dead lifts, I can't seem to not bend my back... Does a weight lifting belt prevent or help prevent this?


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> I have a problem with proper form for dead lifts, I can't seem to not bend my back... Does a weight lifting belt prevent or help prevent this?



No, a belt will not necessarily help with that, although a belt IS good to wear during deadlifts.

If you are not able to keep your back relatively straight as you pull, you are probably going too heavy and should lighten the load until your back is strong enough to use proper form.


----------



## ShnouzedUp (May 26, 2006)

Since im gonna be running a Tren/Prop cycle with this type of training, do you think it would be ok to up the sets by 1 on everything?

1-8 Tren Ace 75mg/ed
1-10 Prop 100mg/ed


----------



## ShnouzedUp (May 26, 2006)

and also instead of P/RR/S i would go RR/P/RR/S.. it sounds like overtraining, but i know what my body can handle, and i think using this method with an added set would have greater benefit. What are your thoughts?


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2006)

ShnouzedUp said:
			
		

> Since im gonna be running a Tren/Prop cycle with this type of training, do you think it would be ok to up the sets by 1 on everything?
> 
> 1-8 Tren Ace 75mg/ed
> 1-10 Prop 100mg/ed



Absolutely, yes. Your recovery ability will be far greater than the average trainee in this case.


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2006)

ShnouzedUp said:
			
		

> and also instead of P/RR/S i would go RR/P/RR/S.. it sounds like overtraining, but i know what my body can handle, and i think using this method with an added set would have greater benefit. What are your thoughts?



Yes, you can modify it like that if you wish. P/RR/S is just the basic template, but you can tweak it to fit your individual goals, likes and dislikes. 

I constantly modify the program for my clients, while sticking to the basic principals behind the program, which is centered around CHANGE AND VARIATION.


----------



## ShnouzedUp (May 26, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, you can modify it like that if you wish. P/RR/S is just the basic template, but you can tweak it to fit your individual goals, likes and dislikes.
> 
> I constantly modify the program for my clients, while sticking to the basic principals behind the program, which is centered around CHANGE AND VARIATION.



Cool man, thanks for the input. This looks like a very constructive training strategy i think im gonna give it a go for about 20 weeks.


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2006)

ShnouzedUp said:
			
		

> Cool man, thanks for the input. This looks like a very constructive training strategy i think im gonna give it a go for about 20 weeks.



Good luck with it...it will serve you well. Keep me posted!


----------



## ShnouzedUp (May 26, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Good luck with it...it will serve you well. Keep me posted!




for sure. Maybe i'll just make a log of it on here... I just joined this board, i've been over at Anabolic Review for the past 3 years or so, thought id come see some new philosophies over here. Seems like a good board. I plan to start on monday... U think it would be better to start with the RR or P or won't really make a difference?  I'll tell ya i did one hell of a cycle, im gettin ready to start week 11 right now. it looks like this 

1-4 Dbol 30mg
1-12 Test Enanthate 500mg/wk
1-10 Deca 400mg/wk
10-20 Prop 100mg/ed
10-18 Tren Acetate 75mg/ed
14-20 Winstrol 50mg/ed
and of course i've used all the proper Anti-E and AI and have one hell of a PCT lined up.

i started at 178, and im sittin at 206 right now


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2006)

ShnouzedUp said:
			
		

> for sure. Maybe i'll just make a log of it on here... I just joined this board, i've been over at Anabolic Review for the past 3 years or so, thought id come see some new philosophies over here. Seems like a good board. I plan to start on monday... U think it would be better to start with the RR or P or won't really make a difference?  I'll tell ya i did one hell of a cycle, im gettin ready to start week 11 right now. it looks like this
> 
> 1-4 Dbol 30mg
> 1-12 Test Enanthate 500mg/wk
> ...



Wow, serious cycle, and excellent weight gain!! If you can retain 1/2 to 2/3 of it permanently, that would be awesome. I know PRRS will be an excellent adjunct to your cycle!


----------



## ShnouzedUp (May 27, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Wow, serious cycle, and excellent weight gain!! If you can retain 1/2 to 2/3 of it permanently, that would be awesome. I know PRRS will be an excellent adjunct to your cycle!




what do u suggest for cardio on this type of training protocol?


----------



## gopro (May 28, 2006)

ShnouzedUp said:
			
		

> what do u suggest for cardio on this type of training protocol?



Nothing specific. I use uphill treadmill walking more than anything else. That is really up to you. I like to preserve my legs, because I find I lose size if I do too much bike, stepmill, or stairmaster.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 31, 2006)

I am pretty new to weight lifting in a sense, I did it in high school but mainly machine, so I doubt I'm ready for P/RR/S but I am doing P/RR and so far have gone up 40 lbs in leg press in 2 weeks. But I've heard so much good about the dead lift, so I think I'm going to incorporate it into my routine. I hope I can figure out how to do it correctly, because it sounds like it works wonders the way people talk about it here. But I'm such a weakling haha, I hope I can also kick start my body because every one of my friends is far far far ahead of me in strength, but some are friends and some are acquaintances, and the acquaintances love to call me feeble or weak, even though their doing the M1T's. But I hate being so far behind everybody. We'll see though.


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> I am pretty new to weight lifting in a sense, I did it in high school but mainly machine, so I doubt I'm ready for P/RR/S but I am doing P/RR and so far have gone up 40 lbs in leg press in 2 weeks. But I've heard so much good about the dead lift, so I think I'm going to incorporate it into my routine. I hope I can figure out how to do it correctly, because it sounds like it works wonders the way people talk about it here. But I'm such a weakling haha, I hope I can also kick start my body because every one of my friends is far far far ahead of me in strength, but some are friends and some are acquaintances, and the acquaintances love to call me feeble or weak, even though their doing the M1T's. But I hate being so far behind everybody. We'll see though.



FORGET ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE AND FOCUS ONLY ON YOURSELF!!

As long as YOU are making progress steadily, that is all that matters. Let those guys use M-1-T and gain a bunch of water weight that will come right off after they are done anyway. You just stick to P/RR and one day move to P/RR/S, eat well, and get rest and you will grow bigger and stronger.

And here is a link to show you how to properly do the deadlift:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBDeadlift.html


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 3, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> FORGET ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE AND FOCUS ONLY ON YOURSELF!!
> 
> As long as YOU are making progress steadily, that is all that matters. Let those guys use M-1-T and gain a bunch of water weight that will come right off after they are done anyway. You just stick to P/RR and one day move to P/RR/S, eat well, and get rest and you will grow bigger and stronger.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gopro . And wow I didn't realize how many stabilizers were involved in the dead lift.

PS: How long do you think I should wait until I take a couple weeks off to repair my tendons and ligaments being that I'm using the P/RR.

Also: I have been making progress topping every workout corresponding to the same category regarding power  or rep range. In fact my leg press went up 40lbs since my last power week. I really think this is going to make me finally put on some muscle.


----------



## gopro (Jun 4, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Thanks Gopro . And wow I didn't realize how many stabilizers were involved in the dead lift.
> 
> PS: How long do you think I should wait until I take a couple weeks off to repair my tendons and ligaments being that I'm using the P/RR.
> 
> Also: I have been making progress topping every workout corresponding to the same category regarding power  or rep range. In fact my leg press went up 40lbs since my last power week. I really think this is going to make me finally put on some muscle.



Yes, the deadlift is an exercise that involves an incredible amount of different muscles to properly perform the lift.

As far as taking time off, that is an individual matter based on how well you recover from your training. However, as a basic rule I feel a week off should be taken following every 8-12 weeks of intense training.

If you are getting stronger, then you will most definitely get bigger!! Good for you!!


----------



## sonofman (Jun 7, 2006)

This training protocol looks like money, gopro!  I am eager to start it Monday.  I will keep you posted with my progress and if I have any questions.


----------



## gopro (Jun 7, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> This training protocol looks like money, gopro!  I am eager to start it Monday.  I will keep you posted with my progress and if I have any questions.



Well, it has been helping people grow like weeds for about 5 years now since I introduced it! I hope it does the same for you my friend!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 8, 2006)

Is this plan amied at weight gain ?

- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6  
- Pullover...2 x 12-15  
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8 
- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset
- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset
- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10 

sorry mate i know that seems alot but im not sure what all of these are maybe i know them as different names im not sure? I have tried searching for them so dont think im being lazy.

do u also have some alternatives to the sets that require machines like the Preacher curl, cable pulldown and lat pulldown (cause im sure that in there somewhere lol)?

thanks in advance mate


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> Is this plan amied at weight gain ?
> 
> - Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
> - Pullover...2 x 12-15
> ...



P/RR/S is a program geared toward muscle growth!

As for the exercises above, try looking at this website: http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

Any exercise that I have listed that requires a machine that you do not have access to can be replaced by a free weight movement:

-preacher curl...single arm dumbell curl over the top of an incline bench will mimic this movement.
-lat pulldowns...close grip or wide grip pullups can replace pulldowns.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 12, 2006)

do u have any alternatives to pulldowns and cable pulls as there th only one i dont have access to mate ?


----------



## assassin (Jun 12, 2006)

pullups /chinups for pull downs 

bb and db rows for horizontal cable pulls


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 12, 2006)

barebell ?

and dumbells ?

i take it lol

also sorry whats a good alternative for leg extensions


----------



## assassin (Jun 12, 2006)

i do hack squats cause i don't have a leg machine in my gym , gopro told me that's fine if i didn't have the machine....but if u have it do it ...also don't forget the basic movement (squats)

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/BackWt.html#anchor125439

see the one hand db row and the bb rows


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 12, 2006)

is this any good has anyone got any good results off it ?

the week one seems abit short anyone else find this ?


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 12, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> is this any good has anyone got any good results off it ?
> 
> the week one seems abit short anyone else find this ?




at first I felt the same . But wearing yourself down in the gym doesnt necessarily equal size . just follow the program for 3 cycles . you will see the difference . I saw results after the first 3 weeks .


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 13, 2006)

just out of interest wahts a dropset ?


----------



## Phred (Jun 13, 2006)

That is where you drop the wts with back to back sets.  Typically you work 3 sets back to back (no rest between sets).  Lets say you are doing a dumb bell curl drop set and you normally use 30 lb DBs to get 8-10 reps.  You start with the 30lbs DBs for your 8-10 reps, set the DBs down grab the 25lb DBs and curl for 8-10 reps, and so on for the third set.  

Now you may have to drop the wt more than 5lbs to get the rep ranges you are targeting.  Also, I picked 8-10 as a rep range as that is what I do on shock week.  I recall Gopro suggests 6-10 for bis.  So you could go with 6-10 if that fits your needs better.


----------



## gopro (Jun 13, 2006)

Well thank you Phred, seth, and assasin for helping out in my absence! It's good to see experienced P/RR/S 'ers assisting newbies to the program!


----------



## gopro (Jun 13, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> just out of interest wahts a dropset ?



Just so you understand this more clearly...when you see something like this listed in my program:

dropset:barbell curl...2 x 8-10, drop, 6-8

This means that you perform 8-10 reps to failure, then immediately take about 20-30% of the weight off the bar and try to get another 6-8 reps to failure.

You then rest until you are ready to repeat this process one more time.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 13, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well thank you Phred, seth, and assasin for helping out in my absence! It's good to see experienced P/RR/S 'ers assisting newbies to the program!



newbie EH ?  

just joking mate i think the newbie actualy makes me seem more experianced than i actually am lol 

thanks for the assistants 
i may need more help for more alternatives but ill ask when i notice them

i knew id think of something 

whats the best way to split this 

day 1 tri/bi/delts/chest
day 2 abs/legs 

or whats the best way ?


----------



## gopro (Jun 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> whats the best way to split this
> 
> day 1 tri/bi/delts/chest
> day 2 abs/legs
> ...



How many days per week do you plan on working out?


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 14, 2006)

quick question..........i've been weight training for only three months.......is this program any beneficial for me? or is this only good for the long time guys?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 15, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> How many days per week do you plan on working out?



5 the way i always have


----------



## gopro (Jun 15, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> quick question..........i've been weight training for only three months.......is this program any beneficial for me? or is this only good for the long time guys?



My program is solid even for those fairly new to lifting. However, in the beginning, I would only have you use the POWER and REP RANGE weeks, and not the SHOCK. After you have been lifting for about 6 months, you can begin to institute SHOCK weeks, however, not as regularly as my basic program calls for.

So for now, this is what I would do...

P/RR/P/P/RR/RR/P/RR/P/P/RR/RR

Then you can go to...

P/RR/P/RR/S/P/P/RR/RR/S


----------



## gopro (Jun 15, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> 5 the way i always have



Well, then I would do this:

day 1: Chest/biceps/abs
day 2: Quads/hams/calves
day 3: Shoulders/triceps/abs
day 4: off
day 5: Lats/Traps/Low Back
day 6: Chest/biceps/abs
day 7: off
day 8:Quads/hams/calves

etc...


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 16, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, then I would do this:
> 
> day 1: Chest/biceps/abs
> day 2: Quads/hams/calves
> ...



lol ive just been following the plan doing upper and then lower 

ah well ill try this depending on what time i have in the gym mate cheers


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> lol ive just been following the plan doing upper and then lower
> 
> ah well ill try this depending on what time i have in the gym mate cheers



Good luck!


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 16, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> My program is solid even for those fairly new to lifting. However, in the beginning, I would only have you use the POWER and REP RANGE weeks, and not the SHOCK. After you have been lifting for about 6 months, you can begin to institute SHOCK weeks, however, not as regularly as my basic program calls for.
> 
> So for now, this is what I would do...
> 
> ...



is it possible to use your principles in an upper/loewr split? or you don't recommeneded it?


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> is it possible to use your principles in an upper/loewr split? or you don't recommeneded it?



You can pretty much apply my program to any training split.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 17, 2006)

mate i need some alternatives to the cable machine sets as my gym doesnt have one any ideas ?


----------



## gopro (Jun 17, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> mate i need some alternatives to the cable machine sets as my gym doesnt have one any ideas ?



Specifically what exercises?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 19, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Specifically what exercises?



Cable curl...2 x 8-10
cable crossover
Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12
Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8
leg extension
hammer machine press 

thanks mate if u could help that would be great


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 19, 2006)

This may seem like a dumb question but in what order do you do these exercises for example?

Incline Dumbell Press
Bench Press
Flyes
Single Arm dumbell press
Bent Lateral	
Cable Side Lateral

I have been rotating from chest to shoulder per exercise, and I am guessing that is incorrect? Because I see every body at my gym to all their chest first than all their shoulder or vise versa. Any ideas?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 20, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> This may seem like a dumb question but in what order do you do these exercises for example?
> 
> Incline Dumbell Press
> Bench Press
> ...



im no expert mate but i just do it the way the plan says


----------



## gopro (Jun 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> Cable curl...2 x 8-10
> cable crossover
> Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12
> Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8
> ...



Cable curls...barbell curls
Cable crossover...pec deck machine or dumbell flyes with tight squeeze at the top
Cable side lateral...single arm dumbell lateral
Cable front raise...barbell front raise
Leg extension...barbell or dumbell lunges
Hammer press...barbell or dumbell press


----------



## gopro (Jun 20, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> This may seem like a dumb question but in what order do you do these exercises for example?
> 
> Incline Dumbell Press
> Bench Press
> ...



You want to finish training one bodypart before moving to the next. So, complete your chest exerices before going to shoulders. The above order is fine as is.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 20, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> You want to finish training one bodypart before moving to the next. So, complete your chest exerices before going to shoulders. The above order is fine as is.



Jeez I've been doing it all wrong, STUPID STUPID STUPID!!

Well at least I can correct this problem now. One other thing gopro, how much more important is proper form than more weight?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 21, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Cable curls...barbell curls
> Cable crossover...pec deck machine or dumbell flyes with tight squeeze at the top
> Cable side lateral...single arm dumbell lateral
> Cable front raise...barbell front raise
> ...



nice one mate

one last thing the plan u posted is alright to use ye ?


----------



## Phred (Jun 21, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Jeez I've been doing it all wrong, STUPID STUPID STUPID!!
> 
> Well at least I can correct this problem now. One other thing gopro, how much more important is proper form than more weight?



You should use proper form at all times.  The only exception may be some cheat sets (or as others have said - with body english) with power week.


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Jeez I've been doing it all wrong, STUPID STUPID STUPID!!
> 
> Well at least I can correct this problem now. One other thing gopro, how much more important is proper form than more weight?



Not stupid buddy...you are learning, that's all  

Proper form is far more important than the weight! Lift it right or don't lift it.


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> nice one mate
> 
> one last thing the plan u posted is alright to use ye ?



Yeah, the plan I posted is fine to use.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 22, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yeah, the plan I posted is fine to use.



cheers mate thanks


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> cheers mate thanks


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 26, 2006)

sorry mate got a few more questions 

Preacher curl/reverse curl  whats the difference between these 2 ?

incline overhead extension - whats this ?

and just any other tips for using this would be great gopro

ive been using it for 2 weeks it feels good i start the shock week tomorrow


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> sorry mate got a few more questions
> 
> Preacher curl/reverse curl  whats the difference between these 2 ?
> 
> ...



Preacher curl:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/BBPreacherCurl.html

Reverse curl:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachioradialis/BBReverseCurl.html

Incline overhead extension:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBInclineTriExt.html


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 27, 2006)

just done my first shock session 

u know uve earned ur dinner with those drop sets


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> just done my first shock session
> 
> u know uve earned ur dinner with those drop sets


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not sure how many of the women in this forum actually do P/RR/S, but Im one of them.  I started it back in April and I'm midway through my third power week.  I really like the system and it would appear my body does if one goes by the "numbers" so far.

               Week 1/ Week 3
Squats:     115 x 4 / 120 x 8 
Leg press:  270 x 4 / 270 x 6
SLDL:         115 x 5 / 135 x 4

Flat bench press: 80 x 2 / 80 x 6
Incline bench press: 65 x 4 / 65 x 6 (no change at 70lb)
DB fly: 25 x 6 / 27 x 6
Dips + 15 x 4 / + 15 x 4

I'm certainly going to continue with p/rr/s.


----------



## gopro (Jul 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how many of the women in this forum actually do P/RR/S, but Im one of them.  I started it back in April and I'm midway through my third power week.  I really like the system and it would appear my body does if one goes by the "numbers" so far.
> 
> Week 1/ Week 3
> Squats:     115 x 4 / 120 x 8
> ...



Wow, thank you for posting this. Alot of people ask me if P/RR/S can help build strength since there is (generally) only one POWER WEEK every three weeks. I always tell them that this is designed to mostly be a "hypertrophy driven" program, but that most still make substantial strength gains. I explain that in my experience, low-rep training does not need to be done as often as most think to build more strength...and you have proved that yet again.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry what does "hypertrophy driven" mean?


----------



## gopro (Jul 3, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Sorry what does "hypertrophy driven" mean?



That just means that the program is primarily meant to produce muscular growth.

Hypertrophy is the scientifc term for "increase in size."


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 3, 2006)

Lucky for me that's what I want, to get bigger 
In my opinions, strength is just numbers, but what good is strength if your body doesn't show it. I have been doing P/RR/S for a good 9 weeks now. Of course I have started with the beginners P/RR/P/P/RR/RR as suggested by yourself and I have noticed nice size increases in my arms and chest. I actually was unaware it was more "hypertrophy driven" so a few times when I didn't gain a significant amount in strength just stayed the same with a certain body part the previous work out I thought to myself WHY? What did I do wrong, but one thing that never ceased to keep me happy was the compliments people were giving me. Wow man, you're looking much bigger than last time I saw you, good for you.

Thanks for the great routine gopro. 

And I don't know if it's because of the creatine or NO2 pills, but my biceps are much fuller now, like before they were skinny, now they have some width to them as well and I am developing a nice peak in my opinion. I hope they won't shrink down when I "cycle off" my supplements. But one thing will never change unlike my supplements. P/RR/S is here to stay with me.


----------



## gopro (Jul 3, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Lucky for me that's what I want, to get bigger
> In my opinions, strength is just numbers, but what good is strength if your body doesn't show it. I have been doing P/RR/S for a good 9 weeks now. Of course I have started with the beginners P/RR/P/P/RR/RR as suggested by yourself and I have noticed nice size increases in my arms and chest. I actually was unaware it was more "hypertrophy driven" so a few times when I didn't gain a significant amount in strength just stayed the same with a certain body part the previous work out I thought to myself WHY? What did I do wrong, but one thing that never ceased to keep me happy was the compliments people were giving me. Wow man, you're looking much bigger than last time I saw you, good for you.
> 
> Thanks for the great routine gopro.



Many times you can't even see the extent of your own gains, and others must point it out for you!!

Great work buddy!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 3, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Many times you can't even see the extent of your own gains, and others must point it out for you!!
> 
> Great work buddy!



I recently noticed that myself, I didn't notice I had even gotten bigger until my friends saw me with a muscle shirt on and said holy ****. Whatever you're doing keep it up man.


----------



## gopro (Jul 3, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> I recently noticed that myself, I didn't notice I had even gotten bigger until my friends saw me with a muscle shirt on and said holy ****. Whatever you're doing keep it up man.


----------



## sonofman (Jul 3, 2006)

GoPro, 

Is there anyway to tailor P/RR/S to be "strength driven".  I'm just curious.  

By the way great program!!  I have been on for less than a month and people are already commenting  I have only begun...


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 4, 2006)

gopro how do u train for speed using this program

obviously i to grow but i dont want to get bulky and slow i want to retain natural speed and try and improve it

any ideas mate ?


----------



## gopro (Jul 4, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> GoPro,
> 
> Is there anyway to tailor P/RR/S to be "strength driven".  I'm just curious.
> 
> By the way great program!!  I have been on for less than a month and people are already commenting  I have only begun...



Thank you for the kind words about my program.

As far as making is more "strength driven" this can be done by simply inserting more power weeks. 

So, it can go like this...P/P/RR/S or P/RR/P/S.

That is the most simplistic approach.


----------



## gopro (Jul 4, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> gopro how do u train for speed using this program
> 
> obviously i to grow but i dont want to get bulky and slow i want to retain natural speed and try and improve it
> 
> any ideas mate ?



All you need to do is keep yourself flexible through stretching, as well as practice some quick lifts like snatches, clean and jerks, etc.

You can also add some speed work to your training, by using low resistance, and performing reps in a highly explosive manner.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 5, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> All you need to do is keep yourself flexible through stretching, as well as practice some quick lifts like snatches, clean and jerks, etc.
> 
> You can also add some speed work to your training, by using low resistance, and performing reps in a highly explosive manner.



great mate cheers


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> great mate cheers


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 5, 2006)

gopro ive been doing this for a while now and ive just been wondering 

when im doing P and RR i feel very under whelmed  then when im doing the S week i feel like i cant move when im done (not literaly but u know what i mean)

how should i feel afterwards should i be overwhelmed and the muscle feeling pumped or is this part of the program to feel ok for the first 2 weeks then feel over whelmed for the last week ?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 5, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> gopro ive been doing this for a while now and ive just been wondering
> 
> when im doing P and RR i feel very under whelmed  the when im doing the S week i feel like i cant move when im done (not literaly but u know what i mean)
> 
> how should i feel afterwards should i be overwhelmed and the muscle feeling pumped or is this part of the program to feel ok for the first 2 weeks then feel over whelmed for the lst week ?




yeah same here.


finally went through the whole thread, and it cleared up many things.
but 1 quick question, so every set throughout the program is done to failure right?


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 6, 2006)

Gopro, What sort of a warmup would you recomend for P/RR/S training?  Would you change your warmup for each week?

Cheers


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> gopro ive been doing this for a while now and ive just been wondering
> 
> when im doing P and RR i feel very under whelmed  then when im doing the S week i feel like i cant move when im done (not literaly but u know what i mean)
> 
> how should i feel afterwards should i be overwhelmed and the muscle feeling pumped or is this part of the program to feel ok for the first 2 weeks then feel over whelmed for the last week ?



Everyone that does the program finds either POWER, RR, or SHOCK to be the hardest. You obviously feel that SHOCK is the toughest. However, you should still feel pretty wrecked after POWER AND RR. You must not be working hard enough during these workouts! If you are taking every set to total failure, you should feel darn tired at the end of the workout....no matter which week it is.


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> yeah same here.
> 
> 
> finally went through the whole thread, and it cleared up many things.
> but 1 quick question, so every set throughout the program is done to failure right?



Yes, each set is to failure!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Gopro, What sort of a warmup would you recomend for P/RR/S training?  Would you change your warmup for each week?
> 
> Cheers



The warmup should basically be the same each week, but obvioulsy when you are going heavier you must use more progressive warmup weights. If you are going to bench press 300 lbs during POWER WEEK you will need more warmups to get your body ready for that weight.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 6, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Everyone that does the program finds either POWER, RR, or SHOCK to be the hardest. You obviously feel that SHOCK is the toughest. However, you should still feel pretty wrecked after POWER AND RR. You must not be working hard enough during these workouts! If you are taking every set to total failure, you should feel darn tired at the end of the workout....no matter which week it is.




cool ill just up the weight then mate cheers 

ive been trying to do the slow arm movements and holding the weights in the stretched posistion, so that each rep is taking about 10 secs so that helping me feel the burn in my muscles.

cool ill start really taking it to total failure 

thanks for all the help mate


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> thanks for all the help mate



You are welcome!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 6, 2006)

> I didn't notice I had even gotten bigger until my friends saw me with a muscle shirt on and said holy ****



Are your friends gay?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 6, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, each set is to failure!!




Yes, I luv going to failuire. Other mods/experienced lifters on this board has been telling me not to do so, i dont un derstand the reason not to. 


1 more question. What if someone we're to do shock week after shock? I don'tt think i got the strength to try this, but just curious.


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> Yes, I luv going to failuire. Other mods/experienced lifters on this board has been telling me not to do so, i dont un derstand the reason not to.
> 
> 
> 1 more question. What if someone we're to do shock week after shock? I don'tt think i got the strength to try this, but just curious.



Some people here do not think it is necessary to go to failure. I do, as long as volume is kept low.

You COULD do maybe 2 shock weeks in a row, but then your body would adapt to it and/or get burned out. That is the whole reason why P/RR/S works so well...the constant change keeps you from adapting to any one method of training.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 9, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Are your friends gay?



No, are you?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't really do warm up sets, what would you suggest for warm up sets in terms of percentages and reps and such? 

It appears I have discovered another flaw in my workout regimen.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 9, 2006)

Oops

Guide to a Proper Warmup


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 10, 2006)

Although GoPro, I wouldn't mind some warm up suggestions, I am having trouble getting gains on my chest/shoulders. No matter how hard or light I train my chest or shoulders, there is no gains strength wise or size wise. But every other muscle is gaining fine.  Possible form problem, but not that I'm aware of.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 10, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Although GoPro, I wouldn't mind some warm up suggestions, I am having trouble getting gains on my chest/shoulders. No matter how hard or light I train my chest or shoulders, there is no gains strength wise or size wise. But every other muscle is gaining fine.  Possible form problem, but not that I'm aware of.




i had this problem also. funk and others told me to check out tempo. I did, and now I'm seeing gains, nice gains!!!

try 4/2/0 or 3/2/0.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jul 10, 2006)

high can someone explain to me the prrs  please like  hwo to do it and so and is it better then max ot?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> i had this problem also. funk and others told me to check out tempo. I did, and now I'm seeing gains, nice gains!!!
> 
> try 4/2/0 or 3/2/0.



Down/Pause/Up ??

If so, thanks alot, I was meaning to look up proper tempo


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 10, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Down/Pause/Up ??
> 
> If so, thanks alot, I was meaning to look up proper tempo




i noted this from this thread somewhere from gp

POWER WEEK...3/0/X
REP RANGE WEEK...2/1/2
SHOCK WEEK...1/0/1

The first number represents the amount of seconds it should take to complete the eccentric (negative) contraction.

The second number represents the amount of seconds (if any) that you pause.

The third number represents the amount of seconds it should take to complete the concentric (positive) contraction.

** The "x" means explode with as much force as possible, thus pushing the weight as fast as you can.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 11, 2006)

i take each rep down very slow hold the stretch for 3 secs then up slowly 2 to 3 secs


----------



## gopro (Jul 13, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> i noted this from this thread somewhere from gp
> 
> POWER WEEK...3/0/X
> REP RANGE WEEK...2/1/2
> ...



You are correct! These are the tempos I prescribe for beginners and intermediates to P/RR/S training. They will go a long way toward contributing to your gains!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 13, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Although GoPro, I wouldn't mind some warm up suggestions, I am having trouble getting gains on my chest/shoulders. No matter how hard or light I train my chest or shoulders, there is no gains strength wise or size wise. But every other muscle is gaining fine.  Possible form problem, but not that I'm aware of.



Here is something I want you to read and understand regarding chest training...

Ahhhh, the bench press. Perhaps the most beloved and utilized exercise known to man. What???s the first question often asked to a bodybuilder? ???How much can you bench,??? of course! Seems pretty simple, huh? Just lie down, unrack the bar, bring it down to your chest, and push it back up. Do that week after week and lift progressively heavier, and BAMN???massive pecs, right? Wrong! The bench press can be an excellent builder of pec mass, however, the way it is most often performed it ends up taxing the front delts and tris far more than the pectorals. I hear it all the time??????I don???t understand man. I can bench 365 and my chest is still small! Every time I bench the only thing that ends up sore are my tris and front delts!??? If that describes you as well do not fear my friend???some slight adjustments in form and body positioning and the bench press will swell your pecs to Arnoldesque proportions! Here is what you need to do before you even unrack the barbell: 

-lie down on the bench and set your feet firmly on the floor 
-arch your lower back slightly 
-raise your ribcage up high 
-squeeze the scapula together 
-pull your shoulders downward

Now you are in the correct position to achieve maximum pectoral recruitment with far less tricep and delt interference. The key is to keep your body in this position throughout the set. It is not enough to simply start this way. *Learn to ???lock??? your body like this while you bench press, or perform any chest press or flye movement for that matter.*

Once you begin your set, make sure to keep your elbows wide and under your wrists. Lower the bar to just about nipple level (this may vary slightly among individuals) under full control???bouncing is a major no-no???and then push to the top in an explosive fashion.

This may seem strange at first, but once you master it, it will be time for some bigger shirts my friend!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> POWER WEEK...3/0/X
> REP RANGE WEEK...2/1/2
> SHOCK WEEK...1/0/1



first off is this what it should be ? i was reading this article on the site 

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article81.html

to save u reading it it basically talks about keeping the form correct (obvious) but Tom goes on to talk about how slowing down the movements and holding the stretch put the muscles under more presure and increases the work rate. so i took that on board and try to do 3/3/3 for all weeks, is that the right thing to do or should i stick to the numbers u gave Viet_Jon?

sorry mate thats not even my main thing im asking about, right mate can i just ask idealy how would u have this program done? 

ive been doing it about 5 times a week and just splitting it up week to week, which has been fine and ive been enjoying it. but the manager at my gym was giving some advice and he thinks i work it too hard. he said he thinks i should only be doing it about 3 times a week and only working each muscle group once a week   surely its more than that ?

im really just looking for size gains mate thats all i want, how intense should i be doing it and how often should i be doing just to see size gains.

also how would u split the 5 sections each week? 

I know this seems like im covering old ground but i thought id covered every base with this program then he comes out and reads me the riot act about over training and so on 

lol been doing this for 2 months and im already about to give up pathetic eh 

i need guidance lol 

thanks for ur time again mate


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> first off is this what it should be ? i was reading this article on the site
> 
> http://www.ironmagazine.com/article81.html
> 
> ...



First, stick with the tempos I gave to viet_jon. They were designed specifically for my program and are varied for good reason.

Second, I believe that the ideal for most is 4 training days per week, hitting each bodypart once per week.

The split I like best (although it certainly can be varied somewhat) is:

monday: chest/biceps/abs
tuesday: quads/hams/calves
wednesday: off
thursday: lats/lower back/abs
friday: delts/traps/triceps/calves
weekend: off

A 5 day per week program can also be used, but I feel the body should have 3complete rest days per week.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> monday: chest/biceps/abs
> tuesday: quads/hams/calves
> wednesday: off
> thursday: lats/lower back/abs
> ...



so how do i do that split with the program u posted as it doesnt appear to be enough exercises? should i add some more and really go for it with each muscle group ?


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> so how do i do that split with the program u posted as it doesnt appear to be enough exercises? should i add some more and really go for it with each muscle group ?



Keep this in mind when structuring your workout...

Amount of sets (not including warm-ups) I recommend per bodypart:

chest: 7-8
lats: 8-9
quads: 8-9
shoulders: 6-7
hamstrings: 6-7
triceps: 5-6
biceps: 4-5
traps: 4-5
lower back: 4-5
calves: 4-5
abs: 4-5

And for more advanced trainees that have truly mastered going all out during every set, I recommend even fewer sets.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jul 14, 2006)

that many sets per excersie or total combined for that particular muscle group???


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:
			
		

> that many sets per excersie or total combined for that particular muscle group???



That is TOTAL per muscle group!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> chest: 7-8
> lats: 8-9
> quads: 8-9
> shoulders: 6-7
> ...



so if im doing 3 x 6 i should only do 3 exercises on my lats for example ?


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> so if im doing 3 x 6 i should only do 3 exercises on my lats for example ?



Yes, you could do that...and on days where you want more variety you can even do 4 exercises for 2 sets each.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, you could do that...and on days where you want more variety you can even do 4 exercises for 2 sets each.



maybe this sounds cheeky but its not meant to but that doesnt seem much for a gym session ?


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jul 14, 2006)

so  p/r/r/s is better way to go then max ot since more excerises involevled?


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> maybe this sounds cheeky but its not meant to but that doesnt seem much for a gym session ?



Former 6-time Mr. Olympia Dorian Yates... 

http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/yates.html

...did even less sets than I gave you per workout.

So, do you think that it is too little now?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 14, 2006)

Yo GP, I don't mean to annoyt you with so many newb questions. But I dont understanding why so less exercises per muscle group and even less if your experienced. And why do u recommend only 1 muscle group per week?

this is the split i've been using.

Day 1  bi/tri/back day 2, chest/delts day 3-hams/quads/calv/abs  day 4- off repeat


i have a really relaxed lifestyle, 23.5 hours a day doing nothing else....and i think my recovery ability is very very good. U think this is too much work? I've tried doing 1 muscle group per week going all out to failure everyset, but I didn't get a "kick in the ass" workout and left the gym 60-65% drained.


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:
			
		

> so  p/r/r/s is better way to go then max ot since more excerises involevled?



I developed P/RR/S and feel it is the best program available. Many Max-OT users have converted to my program with superior results.

However, that does not mean that EVERYONE IN THE WHOLE WORLD will like my program better. You should try both for about 6 weeks and see what YOU feel is best.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jul 14, 2006)

p/r/r/s is 4 times per week workout correcT?


----------



## Phred (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello GoPro,

I was contemplating my next p/rr/s cycle.  I currently have an 8 week cycle where I go P/RR/RR/S/P/RR/RR/modified shock (modified shock being the same exercise with 60% of the wt.  It is my way of taking a break.).

My goal is overall health, build muscle and then strength.  I currently work a 4 day split (M/Tu/Th/Fr) and will stay with the same exercise scheme the whole week.  Meaning there is a power week, 2 RR weeks and a shock week.  Since I have a 4 day split and my cycle is esentially a 4 week cycle, would there be any benefit to shaking it up even more.  Such as:

Week 1
Monday (Back/bis) - Power
Tuesday (Shoulders/abs) - RR
Thursday (Legs/calfs) - RR
Friday - (Chest/tris) - Shock

Week 2
Monday (Back/bis) - Shock
Tuesday (Shoulders/abs) - Power
Thursday (Legs/calfs) - RR
Friday - (Chest/tris) - RR

Week 3
Monday (Back/bis) - RR
Tuesday (Shoulders/abs) - Shock
Thursday (Legs/calfs) - Power
Friday - (Chest/tris) - RR

Week 4
Monday (Back/bis) - RR
Tuesday (Shoulders/abs) - RR
Thursday (Legs/calfs) - Shock
Friday - (Chest/tris) - Power

Any thoughts on this?  It seems like a more balanced approach regarding stress on the body and the recovery.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 14, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> I developed P/RR/S and feel it is the best program available. Many Max-OT users have converted to my program with superior results.
> 
> However, that does not mean that EVERYONE IN THE WHOLE WORLD will like my program better. You should try both for about 6 weeks and see what YOU feel is best.


I was a max-ot user and had good results from it. Recently I have been trying p/rr/s and like it alot better.


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:
			
		

> p/r/r/s is 4 times per week workout correcT?



Can be adjusted to 3, 4, 5, or even 6 day per week schedules. However, I prefer that 95% of trainees hit the gym 4 days per week.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jul 14, 2006)

say for warm ups am i doing this correct right now im doing max ot and then im gonna cycle p/r/r/s --- okay for warm up

151x6-12
201x-6-10
251x-6-10

451x-1-3 Weight Accumluation

40-2x-6-7 Non Warm up

and this thing 50 is max curl , thing is i cant always do it only when im fresh.... i shouldnt touch it until i can do 40 pounds alone 6-12 correcT?

thanks!~


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 15, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Former 6-time Mr. Olympia Dorian Yates...
> 
> http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/yates.html
> 
> ...



ofcourse i trust what ur saying but i didnt think there was enough exercises to do what u mean 

is there any others worth adding ?

is there anyway this could be split in the 5 sections that u gave on program? (would just be easier for me sorry)

lol i bet u wish u never posted this lol cause i think ive asked 50 noob questions u must dread checking this thread each week

i see what u mean about that guys work out on his page he just does like 1 set of 12 reps but at about 90% intensity


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 15, 2006)

ok mate heres what ive got so far trying to split this up 

Power - 

	Monday - 

		Chest  	- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
			- Incline press...3 x 4-6
			-Weighted dips...2 x 4-6

		Biceps 	- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
			- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
			- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
			- CG bench press...3 x 4-6

		Abs 	-



	Tuesday - 

		Quads / Hams / Calves

			- Squats...3 x 4-6
			- Leg press...3 x 4-6
			- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
			- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
			- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6


	Wednesday -  Day Off


	Thursday - 

		Lats 	- Pullover...2 x 12-15
			- Weighted Chins...3 x 6
			- ANOTHER LAT EXERCISE


		 Back 	- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
			- Bent row...3 x 4-6
			- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
			- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

		Abs -


	Friday - 

		Delts  	- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
			-  "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6
			- Upright row...3 x 4-6

		Triceps - CG bench press...3 x 4-6
			- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
			- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

		Calves  - Barbell Standing Leg Calf Raise...3 x 4-6
			- Seated Calf Raise...2 x 4-6


	Weekend - Off



Rep Range


	Monday - 

		Chest 	- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
			- Bench press...3 x 8-10
			- Flye...2 x 10-12

		Biceps - Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
			- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
			- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
			- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8

		Abs - 


	Tuesday - 

		Quads / Hams/ Calves

			- Leg extension...2 x 8-10
			- Hack squat...3 x 10-12
			- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15
			- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
			- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
			- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12

	Wednesday - Day Off


	Thursday - 

		Lats 	- Bent Arm Pullover...3 x 4-6
			- Dumbell upright row...2 x 4 - 6

		Back 	- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
			- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
			- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
			- Pullover...2 x 12-15

		Abs - 


	Friday - 

		Delts	- Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
			- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
			- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12	

		Triceps -Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
			- Pushdown...2 x 8-10
			- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12

		Calves - Barbell Standing Leg Calf Raise...3 x 4-6
			- Seated Calf Raise...2 x 4-6

how does that look? im i on the right track or am i way off ? i tried to take the number of sets into consideration that u gave me.
i dont really know what to do for abs and how to make them link with ur program can u give me any pointers in that regard ?

my real problem is i have no idea what to do with splitting the shock week i really need ur help with that mate  ?

and how would u add cardio to this

thanks mate


----------



## gopro (Jul 17, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> ofcourse i trust what ur saying but i didnt think there was enough exercises to do what u mean
> 
> is there any others worth adding ?
> 
> ...



You do not have to stick to the program I outlined exactly. If you want to add another movement, or change movements somewhat, then go ahead and do so. As long as you stick to the basic parameters of the program, it will work for you.

Yes, you can make this a 5-day program. A split could look like this:

chest/abs
lats/low back
off
quads/hams/calves
shoulders/traps/abs
bis/tris/calves
off


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 17, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> You do not have to stick to the program I outlined exactly. If you want to add another movement, or change movements somewhat, then go ahead and do so. As long as you stick to the basic parameters of the program, it will work for you.
> 
> Yes, you can make this a 5-day program. A split could look like this:
> 
> ...



no probs mate but how do i go about doing a SHOCK week mate could u suggest anything using ur split ?

thanks for the help mate have been trying to stick to this


----------



## gopro (Jul 17, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> no probs mate but how do i go about doing a shock week mate could u suggest anything using ur split ?



Are you asking me to write up a week's worth of SHOCK workouts for you???


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 17, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Are you asking me to write up a week's worth of SHOCK workouts for you???




lol it would be nice if u were offering     

but failing that how would i go about doing it myself


----------



## DanOz (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Gopro,
Just wanted to say I've just completed 8 weeks of your program (3rd Rep Range), and am really enjoying it. I've read the P/RR/S Part II, and am looking forward to giving it a go, but will wait until I've done at least 6 cycles of Part 1 1st. Hope you aren't going to remove all your stuff from the net and / or start charging a mint any time soon. 

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gopro, just a qustion on tempo.  Say if the tempo is for instance 2/1/2, on the bench press the '1' willl be at the bottom of the movement right? For lat raises would you pause for '1' at the top of the movement when the muscles are bearing the load?  Or at the bottom of the movement?  

Cheers!


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> lol it would be nice if u were offering
> 
> but failing that how would i go about doing it myself



Here is a complete routine just as an example. Hope this helps...


*Back*
POWER: week 1

- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
- Pullover...2 x 12-15

SHOCK: week 3

- Pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8

*Biceps/Triceps*
POWER: week 1

- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
- Pushdown...2 x 8-10
- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
- Pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Dropset weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10

*Chest*
POWER: week 1

- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline press...3 x 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
- Bench press...3 x 8-10
- Flye...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
- Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
- Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

*Deltoids*
POWER: week 1

- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Severse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

*Legs*
POWER: week 1

- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Leg press...3 x 4-6
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Leg extension...2 x 8-10
- Hack squat...3 x 10-12
- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15
- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2006)

DanOz said:
			
		

> Hey Gopro,
> Just wanted to say I've just completed 8 weeks of your program (3rd Rep Range), and am really enjoying it. I've read the P/RR/S Part II, and am looking forward to giving it a go, but will wait until I've done at least 6 cycles of Part 1 1st. Hope you aren't going to remove all your stuff from the net and / or start charging a mint any time soon.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say thanks!



Thank you for your comments! I am so glad you are enjoying my program! There are plenty of Aussie's using it, as I have gotten many emails from your parts, LOL!

Don't worry, my program is all over the net, on this board and many others, so you will never have trouble finding it. Plus, it is going to be featured in a new book hitting shelves in about a month or so.


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Gopro, just a qustion on tempo.  Say if the tempo is for instance 2/1/2, on the bench press the '1' willl be at the bottom of the movement right? For lat raises would you pause for '1' at the top of the movement when the muscles are bearing the load?  Or at the bottom of the movement?
> 
> Cheers!



The middle # is ALWAYS where you are after your negative contraction. Thus, for both bench press and laterals, it would be at the bottom.

Occassionally I will actually have clients use a tempo that looks like this: 2/1/2/1, for example. With this you would also pause at the contraction point, which works very well for certain movements, like laterals, pulldowns, curls, leg curls, triceps pressdowns. Any movement where there is real tension at the peak contraction point.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 21, 2006)

what about for those of us a bit more on the advanced side.  myself, I am looking to compete next April, and I am looking for offseason mass, but prefer training each bodypart 2 x per week or so.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 21, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Here is a complete routine just as an example. Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> *Back*
> ...



thats the one from the link mate ye ?

thanks


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 21, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thank you for your comments! I am so glad you are enjoying my program! There are plenty of Aussie's using it, as I have gotten many emails from your parts, LOL!
> 
> Don't worry, my program is all over the net, on this board and many others, so you will never have trouble finding it. Plus, it is going to be featured in a new book hitting shelves in about a month or so.



Whats the book going to be called?


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> what about for those of us a bit more on the advanced side.  myself, I am looking to compete next April, and I am looking for offseason mass, but prefer training each bodypart 2 x per week or so.



Well, you can start to utilize some principals from P/RR/S Advanced Techniques. And if you prefer training each bodypart twice per week BECAUSE you have determined you grow better that way, then go ahead and do it. You might want to adjust volume per workout to make it a bit lower though.


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> thats the one from the link mate ye ?
> 
> thanks



Probably. Does it help?


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Whats the book going to be called?



*Building the Perfect Beast...Naturally* by Author L Rea and Eric Broser.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 22, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Probably. Does it help?



i was just wondering how i would go abouts tting up a shock week using the split that u gave me ?

as there desint seem to be as many exercises in the shock week


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> i was just wondering how i would go abouts tting up a shock week using the split that u gave me ?
> 
> as there desint seem to be as many exercises in the shock week



Just take the shock workout above (making any exercise substitutions that you may have to) and insert them on the proper days. It should be quite easy really.

And there are pretty much just as many exercises as the other days. In fact, if you look at POWER chest, there are 3 exercises listed...and there are 4 on SHOCK chest!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 22, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Just take the shock workout above (making any exercise substitutions that you may have to) and insert them on the proper days. It should be quite easy really.
> 
> And there are pretty much just as many exercises as the other days. In fact, if you look at POWER chest, there are 3 exercises listed...and there are 4 on SHOCK chest!



ok mate cheers


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 22, 2006)

Is p/rr/s appropriate for cutting?

Also, warm up exercises please gopro 

I just know I'm not warming up correctly. I KNOW IT


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 23, 2006)

so using this u could do as little as 3 exercises a day ?

lik doing 

monday -  back, chest
tuesday - legs
wednesday off
thursday - bi/tri
friday - delts

just out of interest mate i assume u use p/rr/s so whats ur routine ?

it would just be interesting to see how far of the mark i am  

thanks again mate


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jul 23, 2006)

hey guys im doing max ot .... can i do a program for vertical increasment or is that all bs and wastae of money... im guessing just hit the wieghts for vertical and just do some plymetrics or w.e ... thanks....


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Is p/rr/s appropriate for cutting?
> 
> Also, warm up exercises please gopro
> 
> I just know I'm not warming up correctly. I KNOW IT



P/RR/S is perfect for bulking, cutting, and everything in between!

What do you mean by warm-up exercises? Simply ride the bike or walk the treadmill for 5-10 minutes to raise core temperature. Then, for your first exercise of a bodypart do about 3 progressive warmup sets. For example, if you are doing Squats and your first real set is going to be with 275 lbs...

-WU set 1...135 x 10
-WU set 2...185 x 8
-WU set 3...235 x 6
-work set 1...275 x ...

Then for the next exercise you may only need 1-2 WU sets. Let's say its Leg Press and the first work set is with 500 lbs...

-WU set 1...320 x 8
-WU set 2...410 x 6
-work set 1...500 x ...

For your last exercise maybe 1 warmup is all you need...or perhaps if it is an exercise like leg extensions, you can jump right to your first set.


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> so using this u could do as little as 3 exercises a day ?
> 
> lik doing
> 
> ...



Right now my split is this (but I change it every 9 weeks)...

monday: chest/triceps/calves
tuesday: lats/lower back/traps/abs
wednesday: off
thursday: quads/hams/calves
friday: shoulders/bis/forearms/abs


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:
			
		

> hey guys im doing max ot .... can i do a program for vertical increasment or is that all bs and wastae of money... im guessing just hit the wieghts for vertical and just do some plymetrics or w.e ... thanks....



Why are you posting about Max-OT training in a P/RR/S training thread?


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jul 25, 2006)

sorry i was gettin some info on prrs first, some dude told me try max ot first then prrs so i just put it there., forget it was prrs......


----------



## bigboy_245 (Jul 25, 2006)

http://geektomuscle.blogspot.com/

somone please Check that out and help!!!! my friend wont listen to me that this is useleess and messing around...... so i figured i go here


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 26, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Right now my split is this (but I change it every 9 weeks)...
> 
> monday: chest/triceps/calves
> tuesday: lats/lower back/traps/abs
> ...



the problem i have mate and before i start i know im chancing my arm here! 
is that i dont know what to do with the shoch week iof possible could u outline the full routine for the shock week? basically what exercises u do on each day from the plan u posted

sorry to ask but i want to stick with this and dont know what to do with it


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> the problem i have mate and before i start i know im chancing my arm here!
> is that i dont know what to do with the shoch week iof possible could u outline the full routine for the shock week? basically what exercises u do on each day from the plan u posted
> 
> sorry to ask but i want to stick with this and dont know what to do with it



But IT IS outlined in the complete routine above!!! There is a P, RR, AND Shock week for every major bodypart!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 27, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> But IT IS outlined in the complete routine above!!! There is a P, RR, AND Shock week for every major bodypart!



ok mate heres my attempt that i came up with yesterday

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=68046

what do u do for ur abs using this system ?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 27, 2006)

infact here its here obviously still ignore thecardio and abs 

Power

	Monday - 

		Chest  	- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
			- Incline press...3 x 4-6
			-Weighted dips...2 x 4-6
		Biceps 	- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
			- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
			- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
			- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
		Abs 	- 
		Cardio ??? Treadmill???10 minutes 

	Tuesday - 

		Quads / Hams / Calves

			- Squats...3 x 4-6
			- Leg press...3 x 4-6
			- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
			- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
			- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6
		Cardio	- Treadmill 10 Minutes

	Wednesday 	-  Day Off

Thursday - 

		Lats 	- Pullover...2 x 12-15
			- Weighted Chins...3 x 6
			- Barbell Shrugs???3 x 6
		Back 	- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
			- Bent row...3 x 4-6
			- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
			- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6
		Abs 	-		
		Cardio - Treadmill???10 minutes

	Friday - 

		Delts  	- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
			- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6
			- Upright row...3 x 4-6
		Triceps - CG bench press...3 x 4-6
			- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
			- Single arm dumbbell extension...1-2 x 4-6	
		Calfs  	- Barbell Standing 
			- Leg Calf Raise...3 x 4
			- Seated Calf Raise...2 x 4-6
Cardio 	- Treadmill???10 minutes


	Weekend 	- Off



Rep Range


	Monday - 

		Chest 	- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
			- Bench press...3 x 8-10
			- Flye...2 x 10-12
		Biceps - Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
			- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
			- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
			- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
		Abs 	- 
		Cardio - Treadmill???10 minutes


Tuesday - 

		Quads / Hams/ Calves
			- Leg extension...2 x 8-10
			- Hack squat...3 x 10-12
			- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15
			- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
			- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
			- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12
		Cardio - Treadmill???10 minutes


Wednesday - Day Off


	Thursday - 

		Lats 	- Bent Arm Pullover...3 x 4-6
			- Dumbell upright row...2 x 4 - 6
			- Close Grip Chin Up???3 x 6
                          Back 	- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
			- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
			- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
			- Pullover...2 x 12-15
		Abs 	- 
		Cardio 	- Treadmill???10 minutes


Friday - 

		Delts	- Arnold dumbell press...2 x 6-8
			- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
			- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12	
		Triceps -Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
			- Pushdown...2 x 8-10
			- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12
		Calfs 	- Barbell Standing Leg Calf Raise...3 x 4-6
                                       - Seated Calf Raise...2 x 4-6
Cardio - Treadmill???10 minutes

	Weekend Off

Shock

Monday - 

Chest 	- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps 		- Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
	- Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 			  	optional
Biceps 	- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
	- Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
	- Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
Abs	- 
Cardio	- 10 Minutes Treadmill  	

Tuesday - 

Quads / Hams/ Calves
- Superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1 - 2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10 

	Wednesday 	- Day Off

Thursday -	

Lats	- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
	- Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
Back	- Pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
	- Stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
	- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8
Abs	-
Cardio	- 10 Minutes Treadmill

Friday	

Delts	- Severse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
	- Dumbbell Arnold Press dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 		optional
	- Dumbbell Front Raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 		optional
Triceps - Pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
	- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 	x 6-10 each
	- Dropset weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10
Calfs	- Standing Calf Raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 		optional
	- Single Leg Calf dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 			optional
Cardio	- 10 Minutes Treadmill

Weekend Off


----------



## MuScLe TeNsIoN (Jul 27, 2006)

does CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6 refer to Cable Row???
weighted chin refer to a pulldown?
and whats the difference between a rack deadlift and a deadlift?


----------



## Phred (Jul 28, 2006)

MuScLe TeNsIoN said:
			
		

> does CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6 refer to Cable Row???
> Yes
> 
> weighted chin refer to a pulldown?
> ...


Generally deadlifts are from the floor.  Rack deadlifts are in a rack(duh) but you set the pin height so the bar is up off the floor (usually near the top of your shin - but it can be any height depending on your purpose for the rack deadlift).  It limits the range of motion to the upper part of the deadlift which is mostly the lower back.  The bottom range is mostly legs on a dead lift.  So if trying to work mostly your lower back, the upper range of the deadlift is a good exercise.  A lot of other stabilizing activation is going on, but the lower back is the main muscle used.


----------



## gopro (Jul 28, 2006)

Phred said:
			
		

> Generally deadlifts are from the floor.  Rack deadlifts are in a rack(duh) but you set the pin height so the bar is up off the floor (usually near the top of your shin - but it can be any height depending on your purpose for the rack deadlift).  It limits the range of motion to the upper part of the deadlift which is mostly the lower back.  The bottom range is mostly legs on a dead lift.  So if trying to work mostly your lower back, the upper range of the deadlift is a good exercise.  A lot of other stabilizing activation is going on, but the lower back is the main muscle used.



Thank for answering that one my friend!


----------



## gopro (Jul 28, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> infact here its here obviously still ignore thecardio and abs
> 
> Power
> 
> ...



Looks pretty darn good!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 28, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Looks pretty darn good!



   

lol ur probably only saying that cuase of how many questions i ask about it just to shut me up cheers anyway mate i added a few things to keep it in line with ur sets per week ratios u gave me 

and finally i think my last question on this how do u apply this to working ur abs mate ?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> P/RR/S is perfect for bulking, cutting, and everything in between!
> 
> What do you mean by warm-up exercises? Simply ride the bike or walk the treadmill for 5-10 minutes to raise core temperature. Then, for your first exercise of a bodypart do about 3 progressive warmup sets. For example, if you are doing Squats and your first real set is going to be with 275 lbs...
> 
> ...




Exactly the answers I was looking for Gopro, thanks again man!

A few questions though;

What kind of rest intervals should I use between warm up sets.
What percentage of the weight of my first set would I apply to my warm up sets?
How would I determine how many warm up sets I would need.
Would the repitition range for the warm up sets be the same for the P days vs the RR days?

Sorry to bug you with the newbie questions, but I am a newbie. lol
Once again Gopro, thanks for holding my hand through my newbie transformation to hopefully in the next 2 years into a novice weight lifter.


----------



## MuScLe TeNsIoN (Jul 30, 2006)

I also have a question do you keep weight the same for all sets or do you use any pyrimiding for any p/rr/shock weeks?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

Another question:

For Stiff Legged Deadlift which do you recommend:

this

or

this


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

I wish gopro would reply to my questions, I want to go to the gym tomorrow, chest/shoulders


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 30, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Another question:
> 
> For Stiff Legged Deadlift which do you recommend:
> 
> ...



the second looks really unhealthy mate

give him a chance mate he has a life apart from watching this thread 

he will get back to u he always does


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2006)

MuScLe TeNsIoN said:
			
		

> I also have a question do you keep weight the same for all sets or do you use any pyrimiding for any p/rr/shock weeks?



Most times it is best to either reverse pyramid, or try to keep the same weight for all sets. You have to judge this by your performance on each set. For instance, if it is POWER WEEK and your rep range is 4-6 and you only manage 4 reps on your first set, then obviously you should go down on the second set. However, if you get 6 reps, you can stick with that weight for another set or maybe two.


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Another question:
> 
> For Stiff Legged Deadlift which do you recommend:
> 
> ...



I would try both and see what is most comfortable and effective in hitting your hamstrings.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to keep bugging you goprop but would you mind answering my previous question before the one you just answered?? 



			
				chronicelite said:
			
		

> Exactly the answers I was looking for Gopro, thanks again man!
> 
> A few questions though;
> 
> ...



Thanks alot man.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 31, 2006)

I just did my chest/shoulder workout today.
Horrible, absolutely horrible..... I just don't get it, my chest numbers just won't go up. I am 19 years old and am having trouble pressing higher than 115lbs. This is embarrassing.


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> I just did my chest/shoulder workout today.
> Horrible, absolutely horrible..... I just don't get it, my chest numbers just won't go up. I am 19 years old and am having trouble pressing higher than 115lbs. This is embarrassing.



Just try to go up in small increments week to week. Adding 5 lbs to the bar each month will increase your bench press by 60 lbs in a year!!


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 31, 2006)

Gopro, i've just got a couple q's,

1. Is it ok (would it still be effective) to swap the shock tempo with power tempo?  I just find my lifts go up quicker when i use a faster tempo (1/0/1) as opposed to (3/0/x).

2. I want to throw in some rotator cuff work (external rotations), do you think it is ok to use the p/rr/s rep scheme for these? or should i just use 12-15 reps for them?

By the way the programs working great, making solid gains in muscle mass and strength additionally i find the variation in the program effecctive in eliminating boredom.  I've just introduced my partner to it and he loves it to!  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Sorry to keep bugging you goprop but would you mind answering my previous question before the one you just answered??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot man.



-You only need about a minute between warmup sets.
-% of weight? Let me just illustrate it like this...say you are doing bench press and your first set work weight is 115 lbs...

WU 1...45 lbs x 10
WU 2...70 x 7
WU 3...95 x 4
SET 1...115 x max

-As for the # of warmups needed, figure about 3 for first exercise for a bodypart...then maybe 1-2 at most for remainder of exercises for same bodypart.

-Yes, the repetition range would be the same week to week.


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Gopro, i've just got a couple q's,
> 
> 1. Is it ok (would it still be effective) to swap the shock tempo with power tempo?  I just find my lifts go up quicker when i use a faster tempo (1/0/1) as opposed to (3/0/x).
> 
> ...



First, thank you for your comments, I am glad you like my program!

Ok, to your questions...

1. Swapping those tempos would be more effective for strength gains than mass gains. Try dropping POWER WEEK to 2/0/X and see how that works for you.

2. No, do not use P/RR/S for rotator work...but do not be afraid to vary the reps week to week from 16-20, 13-15, 10-12.


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks man.
 As my primary goal at this stage is mass, i'll use the recomended tempos.  Just have to leave my ego at the door lol.


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 31, 2006)

sorry dude, one last question.  What day should i do rotators out of push/pull/legs?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Gopro!!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 1, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Thanks man.
> As my primary goal at this stage is mass, i'll use the recomended tempos.  Just have to leave my ego at the door lol.



You can also use the 3/0/X tempo for the first two sets of an exercise, and then go to 1/0/X for the last set to better test your power.


----------



## gopro (Aug 1, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> sorry dude, one last question.  What day should i do rotators out of push/pull/legs?



I do mine on pushing type days.


----------



## gopro (Aug 1, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Thanks Gopro!!!



Welcome!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well partner, You cease to amaze me. I tried one of your advanced techniques yesterday for my chest workout during a power week. I used the technique where I did 6 sets of 1 and so forth, choosing three exercises. Of course I had a partner, but wow, I feel like a mac truck hit me. My chest is on fire, along with other body parts complementing the bench movement. Thank you sir, for your hardwork, dedication and wilingness to share with everyone else.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 2, 2006)

what do u think to this as a way to p/rr/s abs 

P 	- Weighted crunch???3 x 4-6
	- Weighted Hanging Leg-Hip Raise???2 x 12 - 15

RR	- Inclined weighted crunch???3 x 8-10
	- Weighted crunch with 5 second eccentric???1-2 x 8-1

S	- Full sit up with tempo 5/0/5???2 x 8-10
	- Leg Raises 2 inches off floor???5 x 30s on 10s off continuous  

is this too little ? or is there any other exercises ud recommend mind though i dont have a cable machine.

just wanted to check mate we are trying to find posistive failure on the last rep in each set yes ? regardless of what week


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2006)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Well partner, You cease to amaze me. I tried one of your advanced techniques yesterday for my chest workout during a power week. I used the technique where I did 6 sets of 1 and so forth, choosing three exercises. Of course I had a partner, but wow, I feel like a mac truck hit me. My chest is on fire, along with other body parts complementing the bench movement. Thank you sir, for your hardwork, dedication and wilingness to share with everyone else.



Whew, yeah, you chose one of my rougher techniques. Talk about polishing off high-threshold motor units!

I am glad you liked it. Just don't use it too often or you can suffer from CNS burnout.


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> what do u think to this as a way to p/rr/s abs
> 
> P 	- Weighted crunch???3 x 4-6
> - Weighted Hanging Leg-Hip Raise???2 x 12 - 15
> ...



Tempos aside, here is a basic P/RR/S ab workout...

POWER:
Hanging Weighted Straight Leg Raise...3 x 8-10
Weighted Crunch...3 x 8-10

REP RANGE
Incline Hip/Knee Raise...2 x 16-20
Lying Straight Leg Raise...2 x 13-15
Cable Crunch...2 x 10-12

SHOCK
Superset: Hanging Straight Leg Raise/Lying Knee-Hip Raise...2 x 13-15 each
Dropset: Machine or Cable Crunch...1 x 10-12, drop, 6-8 more

*I consider POWER for abs no lower than 8-10 reps.
*Yes, you should be at, or just about at, concentric failure at the end of each set.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 2, 2006)

Dropset: Machine or Cable Crunch...1 x 10-12, drop, 6-8 more

whats an alternative to that mate as my gym doesnt have a cable machine


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> Dropset: Machine or Cable Crunch...1 x 10-12, drop, 6-8 more
> 
> whats an alternative to that mate as my gym doesnt have a cable machine



Weighted incline sit-up is good.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 2, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Weighted incline sit-up is good.



you the man thanks


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> you the man thanks


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 2, 2006)

final ready to go with it that was my first night tonight after hurting my back.

final ready to go for it


----------



## gopro (Aug 3, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> final ready to go with it that was my first night tonight after hurting my back.
> 
> final ready to go for it



Keep me posted!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2006)

GoPro,

Have a question about this program: Nutritionally, how should I handle it-as a mass phase, cut or recomp? I've been following  Twin Peak's amazing carb cycling and doing well, but if my main objective is to gain solid mass, then what should I change?


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 3, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Keep me posted!



will do my friend thanks again


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 8, 2006)

i was just wondering something mate. are u in favour of mixing up the exercises on a given day or do u work the one muscle fully first before moving on to the next ?

take this day for example 

Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
Incline press...3 x 4-6
Weighted dips...2 x 4-6
Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
CG bench press...3 x 4-6
Barbell Reverse Curl???3 x 4-6
Dumbell wrist curl???3 x 4-6

but what if i did this 

Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
Dumbell wrist curl???3 x 4-6
Incline press...3 x 4-6
Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
Barbell Reverse Curl???3 x 4-6
Weighted dips...2 x 4-6
Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
CG bench press...3 x 4-6

its just to allow more recovery 
what ur opinion on that?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2006)

i prefer to work the one group.


----------



## sonofman (Aug 8, 2006)

GoPro,

I know you prefer a 4 day workout week, but I am having issues because of time constraints.  I wanted to try a 3 day split.  How could I go about incorporating this(like how many sets per bodypart)?  I was thinking something like the following.

chest, shoulders, tris

back, traps, bis

legs

I am also very curious about your answer to juggernaut's question.



> Have a question about this program: Nutritionally, how should I handle it-as a mass phase, cut or recomp? I've been following Twin Peak's amazing carb cycling and doing well, but if my main objective is to gain solid mass, then what should I change?



I was thinking of doing TP's carb cycle but was concerned about limited energy in the gym.


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> i was just wondering something mate. are u in favour of mixing up the exercises on a given day or do u work the one muscle fully first before moving on to the next ?
> 
> take this day for example
> 
> ...



No, work a single muscle group completely before moving onto the next...and always work larger groups before smaller ones (example: back before biceps, or chest before shoulders).


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> GoPro,
> 
> I know you prefer a 4 day workout week, but I am having issues because of time constraints.  I wanted to try a 3 day split.  How could I go about incorporating this(like how many sets per bodypart)?  I was thinking something like the following.
> 
> ...



Yes, you can use that split...I would then hit all larger muscles with about 6-7 total sets and smaller ones with 4-5 total sets.

I cannot answer about TP's carb cycling because I don't know much about it.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 8, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> No, work a single muscle group completely before moving onto the next...and always work larger groups before smaller ones (example: back before biceps, or chest before shoulders).



thanks mate 

take a look at this i thought the p/rr/s i was using was pretty solid but i got slaughtered in this post when i asked the question i asked u 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=68622

the routine i posted that u said was fine i thought was pretty solid


----------



## sonofman (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks GoPro!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2006)

gopro-the man with the answers!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> I am also very curious about your answer to juggernaut's question.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of doing TP's carb cycle but was concerned about limited energy in the gym.


I found my answers in the second part of tp's carb cycling thesis. it is possible to carb cycle and bulk. You must simply add more to your diet  and tweak as you go along. I am having *phenomenal *success with tp's carb cycling in cutting. I will do the same for when I start lean-bulking.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 8, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> thanks mate
> 
> take a look at this i thought the p/rr/s i was using was pretty solid but i got slaughtered in this post when i asked the question i asked u
> 
> ...




different people have different ways and opinions to go at it. You'll never find concrete answers to anything about bodybuilding. Trust me, I've been confused and mislead many many times on this site. Not saying anyone is wrong or right, it's just different things work for different people.

My approach to the gym is be open minded. Listen to what people say, but don't always believe it's the only way. Find what works for you, and keep tweaking your routine when you find room for improvemnet. 

I'm not gopro, but Im pretty sure his routine is just a template, it doesn't have to be followed exact. I'm using it myself, and man, it's a dope ass program.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 8, 2006)

*GP's da man!!*


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> Thanks GoPro!




No problem my friend. And thanks for being one of my "soldiers!!!"


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I found my answers in the second part of tp's carb cycling thesis. it is possible to carb cycle and bulk. You must simply add more to your diet  and tweak as you go along. I am having *phenomenal *success with tp's carb cycling in cutting. I will do the same for when I start lean-bulking.



Sure, all carb cycling patterns can be turned from cutting to bulking, however, I do not feel any complicated pattern needs to be used when trying to add size. Personally, I split my diet into two...a training day diet (higher carbs, less fat) and an off day diet (less carbs, higher fat).


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> *GP's da man!!*



Thank you sir!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 9, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> different people have different ways and opinions to go at it. You'll never find concrete answers to anything about bodybuilding. Trust me, I've been confused and mislead many many times on this site. Not saying anyone is wrong or right, it's just different things work for different people.
> 
> My approach to the gym is be open minded. Listen to what people say, but don't always believe it's the only way. Find what works for you, and keep tweaking your routine when you find room for improvemnet.
> 
> I'm not gopro, but Im pretty sure his routine is just a template, it doesn't have to be followed exact. I'm using it myself, and man, it's a dope ass program.



ye but he said it fine to use and if he says its fine to me that means its fine


----------



## sonofman (Aug 9, 2006)

> No problem my friend. And thanks for being one of my "soldiers!!!"



GoPro,

It's an honor!  You help alot people and we all really appreciate you taking the time to answer our questions.



> Personally, I split my diet into two...a training day diet (higher carbs, less fat) and an off day diet (less carbs, higher fat).



If you are "cutting" do you keep your overall calories the same.  I have been having problems with energy with an off day like you stated above.  On training days my workouts  suffer from my diet from the day before.  Maybe I take my carbs too low(mostly vegetables, 1 cup of oats). I don't know "Is it all in my head"


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 9, 2006)

youre possibly not used to it. If I might throw in my 2 cents: When I started dieting for my first contest, I did the anabolic diet; 5 low as hell carb days (close to nil) and one to two days of strategically placed high carb days with combinations of low and high GI foods. But I felt drained. 
It was this reason why i got off the anabolic diet and switched to a no/low/high carb cycling diet. Once I had this down pat, draining of energy was no longer an issue. I now have 2 days of no carbs, which suck, but are tolerable and the rest, I have my proverbial cake and it eat it too!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Aug 9, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> youre possibly not used to it. If I might throw in my 2 cents: When I started dieting for my first contest, I did the anabolic diet; 5 low as hell carb days (close to nil) and one to two days of strategically placed high carb days with combinations of low and high GI foods. But I felt drained.
> It was this reason why i got off the anabolic diet and switched to a no/low/high carb cycling diet. Once I had this down pat, draining of energy was no longer an issue. I now have 2 days of no carbs, which suck, but are tolerable and the rest, I have my proverbial cake and it eat it too!



Does it work well?
What kind of fat loss are you experiencing?
Do you retain most muscle when cutting?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Aug 9, 2006)

And once again, if GoPro lived in BC, Canada he would definitely be my trainer. One on one with the great GoPro!!! OMG!


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> GoPro,
> 
> It's an honor!  You help alot people and we all really appreciate you taking the time to answer our questions.
> 
> ...



Well, if you are going to take your carbs that low, then you need to make sure to add in fats from EFA's. An extra tablespoon of flax or olive oil per day can really help keep energy stable. You have to understand that you MUST give your body some form of fuel to work with...either carbs or fats. If you go too low on both, your energy will crash. And you don't want the amino acids from your protein being converted to carbs to make up for the deficit.


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> And once again, if GoPro lived in BC, Canada he would definitely be my trainer. One on one with the great GoPro!!! OMG!



Well, you can do like so many others and have me be your online trainer!

And if you ever decide to move to Florida, I'd be happy to help you one-on-one!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Does it work well?
> What kind of fat loss are you experiencing?
> Do you retain most muscle when cutting?


thus far, i havent had any problems. So far as I keep fat loss at 1/2 to 1 lb per week, I'm fine. In fact, I think I added a lot over the summer, coincidentally when I started cutting.


----------



## sonofman (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice GoPro & juggernaut!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2006)

no biggie...anytime.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 20, 2006)

P/RR/S;  Great training ideas and have been using this concept for several years with excellent results.


----------



## gopro (Aug 20, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> P/RR/S;  Great training ideas and have been using this concept for several years with excellent results.



Awesome! Thank you for letting me know that my program has been successful for you!


----------



## MuScLe TeNsIoN (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey how do you incorporate progressive overload on shock week? Do you believe in progressive overload?


----------



## gopro (Aug 24, 2006)

MuScLe TeNsIoN said:


> Hey how do you incorporate progressive overload on shock week? Do you believe in progressive overload?



Progressive overload is employed during POWER AND REP RANGE week, but during SHOCK week the idea is to try to push further into the pain zone. You do not necessarily need more weight for this, but can use a host of techniques to make the training more intense.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2006)

would dropsets and negatives be a good exampleof this?


----------



## gopro (Aug 24, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> would dropsets and negatives be a good exampleof this?



Dropsets and supersets are the basic proponents of shock week. However, in P/RR/S II Advanced Techniques, there are even more intense protocols laid out to take it to another level.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2006)

sort of like washing with gasoline and drying with a match?! You like to torture dont you?


----------



## gopro (Aug 24, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> sort of like washing with gasoline and drying with a match?! You like to torture dont you?



Yeah, pretty much...but it gets results!

Funny thing is, when I write out my workouts for clients, very often I will put in a line that says..."puke here now...wash up, then finish workout." And many times I have been told that I picked the exact time that they felt like they were going to puke, or actually did, LOL.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2006)

Ahhhh, the puking thing. Most likely it happens on quad day for me when I do heavy squats, or 20 rep squats. Tastes good going down, but eh, not to good coming up...


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 26, 2006)

gopro said:


> Awesome! Thank you for letting me know that my program has been successful for you!



My pleasure Eric.

I speak of it and have for years.  Even have it posted on "my space" giving you the credit of course.   

I actually laid off of it at times because I get tired of having my wife accuse me of using steroids.   Rather a joke really especially since she damn well knows we couldn't afford them in the 1st place.  She just gives me the look and asks me what I'm taking.   I say simply a healthy diet of iron and steel with some carbs thown in for energy.   (true story) hence no little smileys.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 26, 2006)

I do advise this workout is not for beginners for when I allowed newbies work in with me they burn out rather quickly especially on the shock week.  Newbies I'd suggest sticking to the Rep Range only for a good 6 months minimum then adding a Power week in there once a month for awhile.  Then to check back in and see how their progress is going.   That is at least what I tell them at my gym.   Plus it gets them off my back for a few months.


----------



## gopro (Aug 26, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> Ahhhh, the puking thing. Most likely it happens on quad day for me when I do heavy squats, or 20 rep squats. Tastes good going down, but eh, not to good coming up...


----------



## gopro (Aug 26, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> My pleasure Eric.
> 
> I speak of it and have for years.  Even have it posted on "my space" giving you the credit of course.
> 
> I actually laid off of it at times because I get tired of having my wife accuse me of using steroids.   Rather a joke really especially since she damn well knows we couldn't afford them in the 1st place.  She just gives me the look and asks me what I'm taking.   I say simply a healthy diet of iron and steel with some carbs thown in for energy.   (true story) hence no little smileys.



P/RR/S! As good as steroids!

Good advertisement!

Thank you for doing that for me on myspace. That is a great avenue for getting the PRRS message out!


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 26, 2006)

are you still working at VPX  Eric?  I looked there for signs of you but saw nothing.


----------



## gopro (Aug 26, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> are you still working at VPX  Eric?  I looked there for signs of you but saw nothing.



I left VPX in October 2005.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.  I remember seeing you're phot in one of their adds some time ago.  Or at least someone that looked like you.  Hope you left on your premise and not on theirs.


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I remember seeing you're phot in one of their adds some time ago.  Or at least someone that looked like you.  Hope you left on your premise and not on theirs.



Thank you, but don't be sorry. VPX is a great company, but since leaving them I have brought to myself even more opportunity, and make about twice the $ now as before. In fact, VPX tried to get me back earlier this year and I said no. (and yes, that was me in the ad).

Right now I am doing most of my work with ALRI, and I am quite happy. The owner of that company, Author L Rea, and I just wrote a book together that will be out in a matter of weeks.

VPX was a stepping stone and a valuable experience. I still have ties with the company and communicate with them often. However, right now I am ALRI all the way.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2006)

what'd you do there GP?


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> what'd you do there GP?



-assisted with product research and development
-assistant editor of their magazine
-wrote thier weekly newsletter
-wrote many of their ads
-wrote their product write-ups
-answered technical questions for cutomers
-ran their message board
-answered all technical emails

Alot, LOL!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2006)

sounds pretty cool


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> sounds pretty cool



Yeah, it was pretty cool.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 29, 2006)

yo gp, what's your opinion on behind the neck OH pressing?
can i use it in prrs?


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> yo gp, what's your opinion on behind the neck OH pressing?
> can i use it in prrs?



If you have healthy shoulders with good flexibility, than BNP can easily be worked into PRRS. However, I would limit the range of motion so that the bar goes no lower than the bottom of the ears.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Sep 1, 2006)

What GP said BUT, why risk possible shoulder injury when the excercise can be done with DB's with less chance of injury.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 1, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> What GP said BUT, why risk possible shoulder injury when the excercise can be done with DB's with less chance of injury.



my shoulders are messed.

I stopped all direct shoulder work for a month. Went back last week and tried db pressing with 35's  . Felt pain again halfway through second set.

But for some reason, behind the neck BB presses work fine.  Even front BB presses feel weird.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Sep 1, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> my shoulders are messed.
> 
> I stopped all direct shoulder work for a month. Went back last week and tried db pressing with 35's  . Felt pain again halfway through second set.
> 
> But for some reason, behind the neck BB presses work fine.  Even front BB presses feel weird.



Sounds like you have a rotator cuff injury.  There are more then one way to injure that area so it makes sense that you can do that.   I on the other hand are totally opposite you.   I can do dumbells aligned evenly with my shoulders and have very little pain.  move to a barbell and I can barely handle the bar to the front or rear now.  Ever since the 1st week of August and don't know what triggered it.   Behind the necks though, do take a less then normal body movement.  If you just raise your arms with nothing in your hands and pretend to be pressing something, look at the angle your arm moves to accomidate moving your hands back enough to clear your head.  It puts your elbows in front of your hands and that isn't a natural movement for that shoulder joint.  I can't see it being good for you but I'm no expert.  I've just read time and time again there are better choices then the behind the necks.   I would suggest that if your going to do them start out light and work up slowly.


----------



## -E- (Sep 5, 2006)

I pedal 10mi. to work every other day, patroll a mall on foot and then
train with heavy weights  at the gym, then do 1/2 hr to 1 hour of cardio.
I  am training for westling later.

Does anyone think this is too much since im forced to walk everyday?


----------



## gopro (Sep 5, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> my shoulders are messed.
> 
> I stopped all direct shoulder work for a month. Went back last week and tried db pressing with 35's  . Felt pain again halfway through second set.
> 
> But for some reason, behind the neck BB presses work fine.  Even front BB presses feel weird.



You should start doing some rotator cuff warmups before training shoulders. Also, only do the movements that do not cause pain. If BTP work, then use them!


----------



## gopro (Sep 5, 2006)

-E- said:


> I pedal 10mi. to work every other day, patroll a mall on foot and then
> train with heavy weights  at the gym, then do 1/2 hr to 1 hour of cardio.
> I  am training for westling later.
> 
> Does anyone think this is too much since im forced to walk everyday?



You might want to consider dropping that cardio after training. You are allowing very little energy for recovery and repair.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 7, 2006)

what do you think about doing cardio 2x a day? ive been reading bb mags and a lot of the pro bb are doing cardio 2x a day some sessions last for 1 hour each!


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 7, 2006)

gopro said:


> You should start doing some rotator cuff warmups before training shoulders. Also, only do the movements that do not cause pain. If BTP work, then use them!



what are some warmups I can do? I think i need them badly, my shoulders are pretty messed.


----------



## gopro (Sep 7, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> what do you think about doing cardio 2x a day? ive been reading bb mags and a lot of the pro bb are doing cardio 2x a day some sessions last for 1 hour each!



This a practice that should only be followed when preparing for a contest, and only by bodybuilders that are taking steroids.


----------



## gopro (Sep 7, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> what are some warmups I can do? I think i need them badly, my shoulders are pretty messed.



Cable internal and external rotation exercises, along with light sets of front, side, and rear laterals will warm the area thoroughly.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 8, 2006)

gopro said:


> This a practice that should only be followed when preparing for a contest, and only by bodybuilders that are taking steroids.



why is that? why only bb taking steroids? because they help you to recover quicker?


----------



## gopro (Sep 8, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> why is that? why only bb taking steroids? because they help you to recover quicker?



Correct. 99% of natural bodybuilders would become severely overtrained if trying to do twice per day cardio for such lengths + training.


----------



## teazle (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry for interrupting your discussoin guys, but can you give me some inputs on how to change my routine.
I really need to *prioritize my shoulders* right now, they aren't on par with other parts of my body like my chest or arms. Especially my chest wouldn't hurt from not "growing" for a while.

How do you think I should change my routine?
My current split is:

Mon: Back/tri
Tue: Chest/bic
Wed: off
Thu: Legs
Fri:  Delts/calves
Sat: off
Sun: off

And basically I'm following the original p/rr/s routine gopro posted in the beginning. As far as supplementation goes right now I use whey, glutamine, CEE, tribulus and ZMA. Have never used or will never use proh or AAS.

Post you thoughts, plz


----------



## gopro (Sep 24, 2006)

teazle said:


> Sorry for interrupting your discussoin guys, but can you give me some inputs on how to change my routine.
> I really need to *prioritize my shoulders* right now, they aren't on par with other parts of my body like my chest or arms. Especially my chest wouldn't hurt from not "growing" for a while.
> 
> How do you think I should change my routine?
> ...



Many times a lagging bodypart can be brought up by giving it more frequent work. The mistake many trainees make when doing this is to not reduce volume in another bodypart (preferably a strong one), so that OVERALL volume remains the same.

So, since you say your chest can simply be maintained for now, I would try this...

Mon: Delts/Chest
Tue: Back/tri
Wed: off
Thu: Delts/bic
Fri:  Legs/Calves
Sat: off
Sun: off

On Monday you should do only 2-3 sets for chest and a normal delt workout. On Thurday do a normal delt workout, but change the exercises from Monday, or at least reverse the order.

Also, I changed the days you train delts so that they can be worked after rest days so you are at full strength. I also put bis with delts on Thursday so you have a better balanced routine.


----------



## teazle (Sep 25, 2006)

gopro said:


> Many times a lagging bodypart can be brought up by giving it more frequent work. The mistake many trainees make when doing this is to not reduce volume in another bodypart (preferably a strong one), so that OVERALL volume remains the same.
> 
> So, since you say your chest can simply be maintained for now, I would try this...
> 
> ...




Thanks for your help gopro! It's nice to know that you take the time to help others...

I just need one thing explained for me. I don't really understand this part:

_In order to make the stimulus this week even more unique from the POWER week, you will also change your rep tempo. Both the eccentric and concentric portion of each rep should take 2 seconds to complete, while the mid-point of the movement (isometric contraction) should be held for one full second_

What's the difference between this and:

_Additionally, if you happen to be using a movement that contains a strong ???peak contraction effect,??? such as leg extensions, you are also encouraged to hold this portion of the rep for one full second before you begin the eccentric portion of the rep._

Later


----------



## assassin (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello goporo ...I just wanted to ask about the tempo used at the power week and the rr week and the shock week , Is it the same ??? I'm sure there's info about that somewhere in the thread but i'm tired searching all these posts  ...Thnx for your help..


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 26, 2006)

power - 3/0/x
rep range -  2/1/2
shock - 1/0/1

if im not mistaking


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2006)

teazle said:


> Thanks for your help gopro! It's nice to know that you take the time to help others...
> 
> I just need one thing explained for me. I don't really understand this part:
> 
> ...



When doing an exercise such as leg extensions, where there is the opportunity for a "peak contraction," I am encouraging you to hold that portion of the repetition for a second before lowering the weight. The "mid-point" of a leg extension is actually when you have lowered the weight to the bottom and are about to begin the positive, or concentric portion of the rep.

You are probably thinking that the mid-point of a leg extension is when your legs are extended straight out in front of you, but this is not the case. The md-point of any movement is when the target muscle is lengthened, or stretched.


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2006)

assassin said:


> Hello goporo ...I just wanted to ask about the tempo used at the power week and the rr week and the shock week , Is it the same ??? I'm sure there's info about that somewhere in the thread but i'm tired searching all these posts  ...Thnx for your help..



Week 1: POWER 


The goal during POWER week is to make a direct attack on the Type II A and II B muscle fibers, with an emphasis on the II B???s. These are the higher threshold fibers and the way we get at them is with heavy weights. The goal for this week is to utilize weights that allow for 4-6 reps to failure. The way in which you perform your reps is of great importance during POWER week. I have found that an eccentric (negative) contraction of about 4 seconds followed immediately by an explosive concentric (positive) contraction works best at nailing those fast-twitch fibers. Remember...even though you will be attempting to explode with the weight during the positive portion of the rep, it will not move very quickly at all due to the heavy load you are lifting. Rest between sets is also very important. Since you want to be able to lift as heavy as possible during POWER week, you will be resting about 4-5 minutes between sets in order to fully regenerate ATP and creatine phosphate stores in the muscle cells. As far as the exercises go, choose those that are basic or compound in nature. These include movements like bench presses, squats, deadlifts, military presses and bent rows. POWER week workouts will not impart a tremendous pump, but rather will make your muscles feel as if they???ve been smashed with a wrecking ball. 

Rep Goal: 4-6 
Rest Between Sets: 4-5 minutes 
Lifting Tempo: 4/0/X 
Exercises: Mostly compound 

Here is an example of a typical POWER workout for chest: 

1-Bench Press: 4 x 4-6 
2-Incline Dumbell Press: 3 x 4-6 
3-Weighted Dips: 2-3 x 4-6 

Week 2: REP RANGE 

As I mentioned earlier there are several fiber types that lie along the continuum between Type I and Type II muscle fibers. The goal of REP RANGE week is to show these ???intermediary??? fibers no mercy! We will accomplish this by using three distinct rep ranges (hence the name of this week) for three separate exercises for each body part. The first exercise will be to failure in the 7-9 rep range. The second will be to failure in the 10-12 rep range. The final exercise will be to failure in the 13-15 rep range. 
In order to make the stimulus this week even more unique from the POWER week, you will also change your rep tempo. Both the eccentric and concentric portion of each rep should take 2 seconds to complete, while the mid-point of the movement (isometric contraction) should be held for one full second. Additionally, if you happen to be using a movement that contains a strong ???peak contraction effect,??? such as leg extensions, you are also encouraged to hold this portion of the rep for one full second before you begin the eccentric portion of the rep. The exercises used this week should be both compound and isolation in nature, with free weights, machines and cables all being fair game. One particularly effective approach is to choose a free weight compound movement for the 7-9 rep range; a free weight isolation movement for the 10-12 rep range; and a machine or cable movement for the 13-15 rep range. Of course, you are encouraged to experiment a bit to get an idea of what feels most effective to you. Rest between sets during REP RANGE week will be 2-3 minutes. You can expect a tremendous pump from REP RANGE week workouts, and some deep muscle soreness in the days that follow...but we love that kind of pain, don???t we! 


Rep Goal: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15 
Rest Between Sets: 2-3 minutes 
Lifting Tempo: 2/1/2/1*** 
Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable 

***1 second hold at peak for certain exercises 


Here is an example for a typical REP RANGE workout for shoulders: 

1-Military Press: 4 x 7-9 
2-Seated Side Lateral: 3 x 10-12 
3-Reverse Pec Deck Flye: 2 x 13-15 

Week 3: SHOCK 

In my opinion, SHOCK week is the most intense and excruciating portion of this routine. It will without a doubt test your ability to withstand pain, fend off nausea, and fight back the tears! SHOCK week separates the men from the boys, the freaks from the fakes! The goal during this week is complete and utter annihilation of every fiber, from slow-twitch, right on down to the fast-twitch Type II A???s; to force your body to release natural GH like water from a collapsed damn; and to literally ???force??? your muscles to grow in a ???do or die??? like fashion! Each grueling session during shock week contains 2 different types of supersets and a punishing dropset for each major bodypart. The first superset will be performed in what is known as ???pre-exhaust??? fashion. This means that an isolation movement will be performed first, with a compound movement immediately after. The second superset will be what as known as ???post activation,??? made famous by Ironman contributing author Michael Gundill. In post activation supersets, it is the compound movement that proceeds the isolation movement. Each of these supersets provides a unique stimulus for both your muscles and nervous system. Once you have completed your supersets it is time for a dropset, which will complete the torture that you will impart on your muscles during SHOCK week. Reps for each exercise will be in the range of 8-10, and the tempo will become more rhythmic in nature. An eccentric contraction of just one second will be followed immediately by a concentric contraction of the same speed. There will be no resting (as long as you can handle it) at the top or bottom, as each rep should be performed in a ???piston-like??? fashion. Rest between sets should be long enough to allow you to catch your breath fully, as well as to prepare your mind for the next onslaught. Your individual level of cardiovascular conditioning, as well as your constitution, will determine the length of your rest. Free weights, cables, and machines are all utilized during SHOCK week. My warning to you is that you better be prepared when you enter the gym on SHOCK week, because every workout will leave you breathing with the intensity of a steam engine and a burn that will reach your very core! Fun! 


Rep Goal: 8-10 (dropset is 8-10, drop, 6- 
Rest Between Sets: cardiovascular and mental recovery 
Lifting Tempo: 1/0/1 
Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable 

Here is a typical SHOCK workout for triceps: 

1-Superset: Rope Pressdown/Lying Extension: 2 x 8-10 each 
2-Superset: CG Bench Press/Underhand Grip Pressdown: 2 x 8-10 each 
3-Dropset: Single Arm Overhead Dumbell Extension: 1 x 8-10, drop, 6-8


----------



## teazle (Oct 1, 2006)

gopro said:


> When doing an exercise such as leg extensions, where there is the opportunity for a "peak contraction," I am encouraging you to hold that portion of the repetition for a second before lowering the weight. The "mid-point" of a leg extension is actually when you have lowered the weight to the bottom and are about to begin the positive, or concentric portion of the rep.
> 
> You are probably thinking that the mid-point of a leg extension is when your legs are extended straight out in front of you, but this is not the case. The md-point of any movement is when the target muscle is lengthened, or stretched.



Alright, thanks. Tried it last week, it feels a bit weird, though, going so slow.

At what days do you recommend me to do my cardio when I use the schedule you posted earlier? Will it suppress the development of my delts if I do morning cardio the day after I've had a delt workout?

Morning cardio or post-workout cardio and at what days?


----------



## bigboy_245 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi remember me eric the confused 16 year old... well im good now, im doingmax ot and loving it, after im done will be trying P/r/rs

these are my basic stats so far 

bench 190x6
(dont know my max yet)

sqaut 220x8

alt curls, 50x8
hammer 50x6

shoulder press 95x6 

sorry i dont have all my max or all sets straignted out, i just wanted to know if im doing good

right now im about 55-57
155-60

Thanks ill try to post up my full stats thanks!


----------



## bigboy_245 (Oct 1, 2006)

um sorry squat was 240x8


----------



## gopro (Oct 3, 2006)

teazle said:


> Alright, thanks. Tried it last week, it feels a bit weird, though, going so slow.
> 
> At what days do you recommend me to do my cardio when I use the schedule you posted earlier? Will it suppress the development of my delts if I do morning cardio the day after I've had a delt workout?
> 
> Morning cardio or post-workout cardio and at what days?



You can do morning cardio 3-4 days per week for 30 or so minutes without negatively affecting growth. Try to make 1-2 of those cardio days, off days from the gym if possible. Don't do cardio on leg days.


----------



## gopro (Oct 3, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:


> Hi remember me eric the confused 16 year old... well im good now, im doingmax ot and loving it, after im done will be trying P/r/rs
> 
> these are my basic stats so far
> 
> ...



Great! Best of luck. Keep going...keep growing!


----------



## teazle (Oct 3, 2006)

gopro said:


> You can do morning cardio 3-4 days per week for 30 or so minutes without negatively affecting growth. Try to make 1-2 of those cardio days, off days from the gym if possible. Don't do cardio on leg days.



In the mornings or after workouts?


----------



## bigboy_245 (Oct 3, 2006)

Endothil-CR anyone herad of this? if so do u have a workout for it? thanks


----------



## teazle (Oct 3, 2006)

teazle said:


> In the mornings or after workouts?



Forget this last post...

I was so happy about getting a reply that didn't see MORNING CARDIO in the beginning....


----------



## gopro (Oct 4, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:


> Endothil-CR anyone herad of this? if so do u have a workout for it? thanks



A workout for a supplement?


----------



## gopro (Oct 4, 2006)

teazle said:


> Forget this last post...
> 
> I was so happy about getting a reply that didn't see MORNING CARDIO in the beginning....



No problem buddy


----------



## bigboy_245 (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah a workout for a supplement.... wierd huh, but it states to get the results you must "focus your workout on a single specific muscle group and exercise that muscle group to exahustion"

So yeah i need a good excersise for atleast a month, becuase its 30day bottle..... so im kinda confused on what to do? any tips or help or what to do? tHANKS!


----------



## Aturaten (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, I am actually extremely interested in using this program, but I have a few questions.

For one; what should I do for abs? Would this be a good program to do while cutting? And, lastly, think this'll work for an endomorph on no supplements?

Edit: ALI!


----------



## bigboy_245 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Derek Whats Up


----------



## bigboy_245 (Oct 4, 2006)

Man I still need a perfect workout for Endothil-Cr,
yo Derek I did 207 today at the gym , it was fucking hard, oh and this guy said the one i did 187 is much harder than the normal bench becuase its lower so I think 207 on that is eqivalant to like 215-220 on the flat bench... becuase I did 155 on that and 155 on flat, I noticed difrenece alot!
Well gl with your program!


----------



## teazle (Oct 5, 2006)

gopro said:


> No problem buddy



 

Any recommendations for what types of supplements to take before those sessions of morning cardio? In terms of BCAAs, protein etc. I try to only use caffeine as a "stimulant" right now.

I also read that you're a big fan of CEE!When and in what doses do you recommend to take it?Should it be taken with food or on an empty stomach?


----------



## gopro (Oct 5, 2006)

Aturaten said:


> Well, I am actually extremely interested in using this program, but I have a few questions.
> 
> For one; what should I do for abs? Would this be a good program to do while cutting? And, lastly, think this'll work for an endomorph on no supplements?
> 
> Edit: ALI!



Well, you can also do P/RR/S workouts for abs as well. Example:

POWER:
-Cable Crunch...2 x 7-9
-Weighted Incline Sit-up...2 x 7-9

**I don't allow people to go to the 4-6 rep range on abs

REP RANGE:
-Cable Crunch...2 x 10-12
-Hanging Straight Leg Raise...2 x 13-15
-Seated Knee Raises...1 x 16-20

SHOCK:
-Superset: Hanging Straight Leg Raise/Seated Knee Raises...2 x 13-15 each
-Dropset: Weighted Incline Sit-up...1 x 10-12, drop weight, 6-8 more

Yes, PRRS is great to use while cutting or bulking.

Yes, it is great for any body type and whether you use supplements or not.


----------



## gopro (Oct 5, 2006)

teazle said:


> Any recommendations for what types of supplements to take before those sessions of morning cardio? In terms of BCAAs, protein etc. I try to only use caffeine as a "stimulant" right now.
> 
> I also read that you're a big fan of CEE!When and in what doses do you recommend to take it?Should it be taken with food or on an empty stomach?



I use 5 grams glutamine, 5 grams BCAAs, and 2-3 grams CEE before my morning cardio.

I get this all in one product called BodyFX CSM, sold by trueprotein.com


----------



## bigboy_245 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm does P/r/r/s focus on one specific muscle group and work that to exhaustion, it not can someone please give me one that does for atleast 1 month! Please and thanks


----------



## gopro (Oct 5, 2006)

bigboy_245 said:


> Hmm does P/r/r/s focus on one specific muscle group and work that to exhaustion, it not can someone please give me one that does for atleast 1 month! Please and thanks



I am not sure why you are posting this in this thread, which is specifically about P/RR/S training.

If you post this question in the regular training section I am sure you will get many responses to it.


----------



## bigboy_245 (Oct 5, 2006)

oh sorry i just realized that now


----------



## teazle (Oct 5, 2006)

gopro said:


> I use 5 grams glutamine, 5 grams BCAAs, and 2-3 grams CEE before my morning cardio.
> 
> I get this all in one product called BodyFX CSM, sold by trueprotein.com



I would have bought it if I wouldn't be living in Sweden. 
I can't imagine that they ship their stuff over here?

Why do you take CEE before cardio?


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2006)

teazle said:


> I would have bought it if I wouldn't be living in Sweden.
> I can't imagine that they ship their stuff over here?
> 
> Why do you take CEE before cardio?



I like to take creatine together with BCAAs and glutamine. I feel they are synergistic.


----------



## DanOz (Nov 1, 2006)

*Problem...*

I have reached my 1st sticking point with this program - the weights on the Power cycle have plateaued, and in some instances the reps have gone down a little. Has anyone else had this, or is it just me? I am thinking about doing Power / Rep Range / Power / Shock / Power / Rep Range etc to counter this problem. Does this seem like a good solution?


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2006)

DanOz said:


> I have reached my 1st sticking point with this program - the weights on the Power cycle have plateaued, and in some instances the reps have gone down a little. Has anyone else had this, or is it just me? I am thinking about doing Power / Rep Range / Power / Shock / Power / Rep Range etc to counter this problem. Does this seem like a good solution?



Have you been using the same exercises for each POWER CYCLE?


----------



## DanOz (Nov 2, 2006)

gopro said:


> Have you been using the same exercises for each POWER CYCLE?



Yes. Are you suggesting changing the exercise rather than changing the structure of the program?


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2006)

DanOz said:


> Yes. Are you suggesting changing the exercise rather than changing the structure of the program?



Yes I am. You are probably burnt out on those power moves and a change is needed so that you can progress on a new set of movements. When you then come back to the first set, you will again get stronger.


----------



## DanOz (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks Gopro. Do you know when your book will be released in Australia?


----------



## gopro (Nov 20, 2006)

DanOz said:


> Thanks Gopro. Do you know when your book will be released in Australia?



Not sure, but if you want it now I can probably get www.topchoicesupplements.com to send it your way.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 13, 2006)

Great thread on p/rr/s. This will definitely help those who's new to this.


----------



## BallsToTheWalls (Jan 1, 2007)

Gopro,

I have been following your articles in Ironman magazine for a while. I also ordered your co-authored book. I have a problem executing the shock portion of your cycle. My gym is large and crowded. If I try to do a superset I have very little chance that it is not being used when I get to it. This sort of defeats the purpose. What do you thing about doing drop sets instead of the supersets. For instance

1) B. Press 2 x 8-10(6)  Do 8-10 reps than drop for about six and repeat for another set
2) I. Press 2 x 8-10(6) same as 1) above
3) Flyes  1 x 8-10(6)   same as 1) above but a single set

Cheers


----------



## ejamiec (Jan 1, 2007)

whats the up with the shock -  IE how do you do it...


----------



## ffemt (Jan 3, 2007)

gopro,

Man I have to say thanks for the great p/rr/s work out just finshed the first cycle and stating on the 2nd three weeks it's awsome and I've already seen small gains!!!Thanks for all the post that has answerd alot of questions.Thanks to all the gopro team!


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2007)

BallsToTheWalls said:


> Gopro,
> 
> I have been following your articles in Ironman magazine for a while. I also ordered your co-authored book. I have a problem executing the shock portion of your cycle. My gym is large and crowded. If I try to do a superset I have very little chance that it is not being used when I get to it. This sort of defeats the purpose. What do you thing about doing drop sets instead of the supersets. For instance
> 
> ...




Did I already answer this for you on another forum?


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2007)

ffemt said:


> gopro,
> 
> Man I have to say thanks for the great p/rr/s work out just finshed the first cycle and stating on the 2nd three weeks it's awsome and I've already seen small gains!!!Thanks for all the post that has answerd alot of questions.Thanks to all the gopro team!



I am glad you are enjoying my program. I wish you continued and GROWING success with it!

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey GP, is prrs suitable for precontest training?


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Hey GP, is prrs suitable for precontest training?




All of my clients get ready for competition on P/RR/S. Yes, its awesome for it.


----------



## Samo (Jan 17, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but, what does 'RR' mean?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2007)

"Rep Range"


----------



## Samo (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, it makes sence to me now.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2007)

Np


----------



## PGT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Gopro Ive been using your P/R/S system im 5'7 182lbs %fat not sure ill say 20ish or more, Want to cut ive been using your example of exercises exactly just wondering is there anything your would change for cutting ive been doing  p/p/r/s or p/r/r/s or p/r/s/s after 2 full cycles i take 1 week off.
any advice is helpful thanks,


----------



## -E- (Feb 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> "Rep Range"



Glad you answered b4 me....I was going to say rail-road


----------



## StanUk (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey guys, some great info here.

Gopro, or anyone else who can answer this, ive just started doing a p/rr/s cycle and I workout at home. When you say its best to change your excersizes do you mean each 3 weeks? or each week? Also instead of changing excersizes would be it beneficial to change the order i do them? for example if one week for chest/shoulders I do:

Flat Bench
Military Press
Incline Bench
Upright rows (wide grip)

Would it be good for me to change on the following week (or 3 weeks?) to say..:

Military Press
Incline Bench
Flat Bench
Upright rows

And finally do you think it would make much difference working abs on a separate day all together? I say this because im usually limited to around 45 mins per workout and so might find it hard to fit them in on any of the days!

Thanks!


----------



## danchubbz (Mar 13, 2007)

gopro said:


> I would go with P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR. Then take a week off and start standard P/RR/S.
> 
> 28 grams of fat in a shake with 330 cals is ridiculous! Don't buy it.
> 
> How you should go about eating is a big involved question. To put it simply I would shoot for about 1.5 g of protein and carbs per lb of bodyweight each day. As long as you are eating lean protein sources than fats will fall into place.



I also am looking to add mass I was thinking of doing P/RR/S/RR and repeat as I find RR being effective......what do u think?


----------



## MuScLe TeNsIoN (Mar 26, 2007)

*Im geting confused about rep range week right here it says you should change the weight after each set on one specific exercise *



> Rep Range
> Recommended:		Sets: (3)  	 Reps: 3 ranges  (7-10), (11-15),  (16-20)
> 
> The purpose of Rep Range is to create a range of reps so that each sets range is varied.  This technique is proven to be very effective.
> ...



*And over here it says to keep the weight the same for a specific exercise. But change rep ranges after your done with that exercise.*



> REP RANGE: week 2
> 
> - Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
> - Cable curl...2 x 8-10
> ...


----------



## Phred (Mar 27, 2007)

MuScLe TeNsIoN said:


> *Im geting confused about rep range week right here it says you should change the weight after each set on one specific exercise *
> 
> 
> 
> *And over here it says to keep the weight the same for a specific exercise. But change rep ranges after your done with that exercise.*


 The underlying concept of RR week is to work the muscles in 3 different ranges to try and target the 3 different muscle fibers.  How you get there is up to you.  

Example: You can work 3 different exercises (say flat bench, incline bench and DB flys) for 3 sets each.  Now you will end up with a total of 9 sets.  So you can mix it any way you want to to end up with 3 sets in the 7-9 range, 3 sets in the 10-12 range and 3 sets in the 13-16 range.  So you have identified two different ways to achieve this.  It is your choice or preference if you want to work one exercise in all three rep ranges or work 3 different exercieses, each with its own rep range.  

I tend to rotate my exercises (the order of them in terms of the rep ranges used) every few weeks.  So for me, I may work incline bench in rep range of 7-9 for a few weeks, then move it to the next higher rep range (10-12) for a few weeks just to keep things interesting and the body guessing.  My current cycle is P/RR/RR/S/P/RR/RR/RR/S for a nine week cycle.  The 10th week is active recovery with little or no resistance training - Cardio in its place.


----------



## MuScLe TeNsIoN (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Thanks very helpful!


----------



## kathy0 (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for help



____________________________

Bodybuilding routines - Chose the bodybuilding routine that fits you best!-Bodybuilding Routines


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2007)

Phred said:


> The underlying concept of RR week is to work the muscles in 3 different ranges to try and target the 3 different muscle fibers.  How you get there is up to you.
> 
> Example: You can work 3 different exercises (say flat bench, incline bench and DB flys) for 3 sets each.  Now you will end up with a total of 9 sets.  So you can mix it any way you want to to end up with 3 sets in the 7-9 range, 3 sets in the 10-12 range and 3 sets in the 13-16 range.  So you have identified two different ways to achieve this.  It is your choice or preference if you want to work one exercise in all three rep ranges or work 3 different exercieses, each with its own rep range.
> 
> I tend to rotate my exercises (the order of them in terms of the rep ranges used) every few weeks.  So for me, I may work incline bench in rep range of 7-9 for a few weeks, then move it to the next higher rep range (10-12) for a few weeks just to keep things interesting and the body guessing.  My current cycle is P/RR/RR/S/P/RR/RR/RR/S for a nine week cycle.  The 10th week is active recovery with little or no resistance training - Cardio in its place.



Thank you for being such a great ambassador of my program Phred. I appreciate it!


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey guys,
So Ive been at this forum for a day and a half and already read tons!!

but a quick question, and hopefully it wasnt answered in previous replies cuz then I'll feel pretty dumb...here it goes:

My main goal is fat loss at this point and im really wanting to incorperate this routine into my lifting so a couple questions:

1) Is it ok to go on this while your on a calorie deficit?

2) What order should I do these in to be most effective for Fat Loss? (eg- P/RR/RR/S or RR/P/RR/S)

3) How and when should I be doing Cardio?


----------



## Phred (Apr 21, 2007)

1. yes
2. Does not really matter, however, P/RR/RR/S with shorter rest intervals between sets would work fine.  Say 45-60 second RIs.
3. Cardio should be seperate from your resistance training.  If it cannot be, then do cardio last.

If fat loss is your goal, I would focus on diet.  That will be where you will have the most impact on fat loss. Your Diet.



Justshyofit said:


> Hey guys,
> So Ive been at this forum for a day and a half and already read tons!!
> 
> but a quick question, and hopefully it wasnt answered in previous replies cuz then I'll feel pretty dumb...here it goes:
> ...


----------



## buffallen (Apr 28, 2007)

*Mass Stack Suggestion/ Info*

Hey what's up?  I am by no means new to bodybuilding, but wanted to get some opinions/ suggestion in regards to a mass cycle.  The last cycle used was with Sustanon/ Deca and was great, but want to go up a notch.  I'm still new to juice, so disregard if my questions sound silly.  First of all I would like to start with Anadrol, Sustanon, Deca, & Nolvadex.  Since I know that Anadrol is very liver-toxic and looses its effect after about 3 weeks, I would like to still continue with the Deca and Sustanon, since I liked the results.  I'm 230 lbs at 6ft and would like to know any suggestions for dosage and/ or combination suggestions, while staying away from adding another injectable.  Most the stacks I have read include D-bol as well.  Thanks.


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

wrong thread


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2007)

buffallen said:


> Hey what's up?  I am by no means new to bodybuilding, but wanted to get some opinions/ suggestion in regards to a mass cycle.  The last cycle used was with Sustanon/ Deca and was great, but want to go up a notch.  I'm still new to juice, so disregard if my questions sound silly.  First of all I would like to start with Anadrol, Sustanon, Deca, & Nolvadex.  Since I know that Anadrol is very liver-toxic and looses its effect after about 3 weeks, I would like to still continue with the Deca and Sustanon, since I liked the results.  I'm 230 lbs at 6ft and would like to know any suggestions for dosage and/ or combination suggestions, while staying away from adding another injectable.  Most the stacks I have read include D-bol as well.  Thanks.


2 posts? and youre asking these questions in the wrong thread?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## ivesy191 (May 19, 2007)

Hello Gopro P/RR/S is unreal.  I was wondering if you ever posted your diets if so where can i look at them


----------



## gopro (Jun 12, 2007)

ivesy191 said:


> Hello Gopro P/RR/S is unreal.  I was wondering if you ever posted your diets if so where can i look at them



Thank you. Yes, there is info about my high protein, medium to low carb, medium fat approach to diet here and on a few other boards.


----------



## seank02 (Jun 18, 2007)

Gopro, do you think it is a good idea for a beginer to start out with a Power/Rep Range/Shock routine? I have little experience with lifting and i am looking to bulk up.


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2007)

seank02 said:


> Gopro, do you think it is a good idea for a beginer to start out with a Power/Rep Range/Shock routine? I have little experience with lifting and i am looking to bulk up.



I believe a beginner can do quite well with a P/RR/RR/P/RR/RR pattern. I would leave out the shock workouts for at least 6-12 months.


----------



## Big G (Jun 30, 2007)

_Lift like a Chicken. Look Like a Chicken_

I like that.  

Co-workers of mine will go to the gym with me sometimes. They barely break a sweat, eat all kinds of crap, then bitch they don't get results.

I say "Eat big, lift big, rest big, be big" but still they do their chicken-shit workouts. 

I can't imagine going to the gym and pussy-footin' around. I go to the gym to go berzerk! I'll be dripping sweat, groaning and moaning, muscles burning like fire and pounding out reps to total anihilation. I an hour I can make myself sore for almost a week. 50-75% of me hurts every day. The only thing that changes is where I hurt. As one area heals another gets tore up. It's an endless cycle of muscle-building madness! I love it!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 1, 2007)

> Lift like a Chicken. Look Like a Chicken


So true.....................
hmmmm, wonder what chicken _little_ has been up to???


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 31, 2007)

Big G said:


> _Lift like a Chicken. Look Like a Chicken_
> 
> I like that.
> 
> ...



You want a medal?


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I've never made my own program so this prolly looks horrible so please critique.
I tried to incorporate the push/legs/pull split in to this program as well.
week one will be 5x5 for power. I'm not sure how many sets and reps I should do for rep range week.


push (chest, shoulders, and tris)
-bench bb press (chest)
-incline db press (chest
-wighted dips (tris)
-Incline Barbell Triceps Extension (tris)
-Arnold Dumbbell Press (shoulders)
-Push Press (shoulders)

legs
-squats 5x5 (quads)
-Leg Extensions (quads)
-Lying Leg Curls (Hamstrings)
-Dumbbell Lunges (hamstrings)
-seated calf raise (calves)

pull (back, and bis)
-dead lift (little bit of every thing)
-Smith Machine Upright Row (traps)
-smith machine shrugs (traps)
-weighted pull ups (lats)
-Close-Grip Front Lat Pulldown (lats)
-Lying T-Bar Row (middle back)
-Seated Cable Rows (middle back)
-Alternate Hammer Curl (bis)

Does it matter what order I do the exercise in? I haven't came up with the shock part of my program yet. When I do finish it, it will consist of mostly supersets and dropsets.


----------



## AgEnT (Aug 23, 2007)

this may be an uneducated question, but im wondering what Superset and Dropsets are. On the program, for example shock week 3 chest there are 2 supersets and dropsets. i would like to just clear that up to not screw up the workout. thanks for any help


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 23, 2007)

AgEnT said:


> this may be an uneducated question, but im wondering what Superset and Dropsets are. On the program, for example shock week 3 chest there are 2 supersets and dropsets. i would like to just clear that up to not screw up the workout. thanks for any help




Super set ex, start with cablecross overs then with out rest do a set of incline presss

dropset ex  chest press 135lbsx10 reps then drop the weight to 125 for more reps.


----------



## AgEnT (Aug 23, 2007)

oh ok thanks i was pretty sure i knew what dropset was but superset makes sense. awesome. i started the p/rr/s workout today. works pretty good.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 1, 2007)

is it possible to do this routine in a matter of 8 days twice? In other words, complete the full body in 4 days, take a day off and restart again?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 2, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> is it possible to do this routine in a matter of 8 days twice? In other words, complete the full body in 4 days, take a day off and restart again?


How much training experience  do you have?
Eric has a full body outline in the Oct issue of IM.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2007)

Tank316 said:


> How much training experience  do you have?
> Eric has a full body outline in the Oct issue of IM.


I've competed several times in the past, so recovery isnt an issue. I'm finding that my body recovers and grows a helluva lot faster with two sessions than once a week.

Is it this October's issue? Got a reprint?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 2, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I've competed several times in the past, so recovery isnt an issue. I'm finding that my body recovers and grows a helluva lot faster with two sessions than once a week.
> 
> Is it this October's issue? Got a reprint?



Yes, the issue is out, great read!


----------



## gopro (Sep 7, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> is it possible to do this routine in a matter of 8 days twice? In other words, complete the full body in 4 days, take a day off and restart again?




Yes, you can do this. PRRS can be tweaked for any split based on your own individual recovery abilities. I have had success with clients using it with anything from 2 day to 6 day per week splits.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2007)

gopro, hmmmm, I kind of remember you.


----------



## Muaz (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, This post of mine is very knowledgable and may enhance the information of the viewers , however I would like some specific information for myself. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,


----------



## Muaz (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, This post of mine is very knowledgable and may enhance the information of the viewers , however I would like some specific information for myself. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,

Aid & Trade Dropshippers | Wholesale Suppliers
 Property & Real Estate Directory  | Australia Wholesalers and Dropshippers


----------



## xonlythestrongx (Oct 21, 2007)

nice pic


----------



## gdossena (Jan 28, 2008)

hey there i'm about to start week 2 of power/rep range/shock

however the website shows different options to spread out the reps/sets... like 3 sets with 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps. ... or 10, 8, 6.... OR 1 exercise 3x8, 2nd 3x12, 3rd 3x15... 

whats the best way to take up week 2 on ur first cycle?


----------



## gopro (Jan 28, 2008)

gdossena said:


> hey there i'm about to start week 2 of power/rep range/shock
> 
> however the website shows different options to spread out the reps/sets... like 3 sets with 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps. ... or 10, 8, 6.... OR 1 exercise 3x8, 2nd 3x12, 3rd 3x15...
> 
> whats the best way to take up week 2 on ur first cycle?



Like this (using chest as an example):

-bench press...3 x 7-9
-incline press...3 x 10-12
-incline flye...2 x 13-15

With the idea of reaching positive failure within the rep range provided for each exercise.


----------



## masterdine101 (Feb 9, 2008)

im use to 3 years of max-ot.  I was wondering what would be a good warmup for power week, rr week, and shock week?

and by lifting tempo do u mean Lifting Tempo: 4/0/X  up 4 seconds down 1 or what same with Lifting Tempo: 2/1/2/1***  and Lifting Tempo: 1/0/1


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2008)

Warmup as you would before approaching any high intensity workout.

Lifting tempo is expressed in either 3 or 4 numbers, with each representing time in seconds:

negative/stretch position/positive/contracted position

(I generally will only list the contracted position if the movement has a peak contraction effect...example: leg extensions)

Remember that some exercises START with a negative, like bench press, and others, like curls start with a positive. However, this does not change how lifting tempo is expressed.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 10, 2008)

i've been checking this routine out,because i feel like i hit a platue.i've been working out for almost 6 yrs and i dont think im where i should be.i dont know ,what it is.i was thinking about  doing this.but i have a home gym (mini leg press,leverage squat by powertech i think,a multi gym with a bench ,lat pulldown,a cable to do seated rows and a dip stand and i have dip belt ) .in your shock week ,you include machines and cables what do you recommend  if you dont have those things.appreciate, your feedback


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2008)

diablomex said:


> i've been checking this routine out,because i feel like i hit a platue.i've been working out for almost 6 yrs and i dont think im where i should be.i dont know ,what it is.i was thinking about  doing this.but i have a home gym (mini leg press,leverage squat by powertech i think,a multi gym with a bench ,lat pulldown,a cable to do seated rows and a dip stand and i have dip belt ) .in your shock week ,you include machines and cables what do you recommend  if you dont have those things.appreciate, your feedback




Its really no problem. Just be creative and make use of what you have. A full shock routine can be made just with BB's and DB's if need be!


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all. I am going to start this program tomoro, as I have been doing the same workout for the past 6 weeks (3 sets of 15,13,10).

Im just wondering, is it wise to follow that exact program that has been outlined? Aside from a few exercises i dont know (hack squats, "cheat" laterals,) The program seems pretty solid. I have always been indecisive and have had problems making a routine. The one you outlined seems straightforward and logical... Would you recomend following it exactly? I am 5'10, 210 looking to get leaner and lose BF. I do about 30-60 mins of cardio after the workouts as well, adn i goto the gym 4 days a week. Sorry if i come off as a noob, i just really need to start following a set program,and this seems really good. I will probly follow it to a tee (unless anyone makes an suggestions or recomendations, ideally gopro) Thanks for the help!


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2008)

You CAN follow it exactly if you wish, however, if there are certain exercises you want to substitute for then feel free. As long as the basic principles of the program are followed, and you work your butt off, you WILL gain size and strength.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 10, 2008)

thank you for the prompt response  Starting tomoro, looking forward to it. I have a quick question though, you mention taking a week off to let your body recoupoerate after 3 cycles... so is that 9 weeks? or do u mean 3 weeks of P/RR/S /Break, then repeat?

Also, what split do you recomend for this? Im currently doing a Chest/Tris, Back/Bis and Shoulder/Leg split doing calves, abs and forearms twice a week. Should I continue this split only implementing the PRRS techniques?


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> thank you for the prompt response  Starting tomoro, looking forward to it. I have a quick question though, you mention taking a week off to let your body recoupoerate after 3 cycles... so is that 9 weeks? or do u mean 3 weeks of P/RR/S /Break, then repeat?
> 
> Also, what split do you recomend for this? Im currently doing a Chest/Tris, Back/Bis and Shoulder/Leg split doing calves, abs and forearms twice a week. Should I continue this split only implementing the PRRS techniques?



The week off is after 3 full cycles, or 9 weeks total.

That split is fine, although I tend to favor 4-day splits like:

chest/bis/abs
quads/hams/calves
back/lowback/abs
delts/traps/tris/calves

Or something similar.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmm... I probably could devote myself to a 4 day split... If you dont mind, i would GREATLY apprecaite if you were to outline what exercises and reps would be best for THAT split (chest/bis, etc). That seems like a good routine, and coming from someone so knowledgable, I would greatly appreciate the help and I know it would help my training knowing that YOU think its a good program. Thanks alot gopro


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Hmm... I probably could devote myself to a 4 day split... If you dont mind, i would GREATLY apprecaite if you were to outline what exercises and reps would be best for THAT split (chest/bis, etc). That seems like a good routine, and coming from someone so knowledgable, I would greatly appreciate the help and I know it would help my training knowing that YOU think its a good program. Thanks alot gopro



I unfortunately can't outline a whole routine for you because I get paid to do so, and that would not be fair to my clients. However, I suggest that you join my message board, which you can access off of my website, where there are many journals being kept by PRRS users. That should give you plenty of ideas. There are also many PRRS experts over there that can help you. But don't leave this board, as it is also a tremendous source of information!!!!


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2008)

gopro said:


> Its really no problem. Just be creative and make use of what you have. A full shock routine can be made just with BB's and DB's if need be!



ya but what do you recommend to replace those excercises(cables and  machines).im one of those people that tend to over do it. thats why i ask


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2008)

diablomex said:


> ya but what do you recommend to replace those excercises(cables and  machines).im one of those people that tend to over do it. thats why i ask



Well, I cannot outline all of the exercises you could use, but simply using a DB flye instead of a cable crossover, or a BB hack squat instead of a machine hack squat is what I am getting at.

Always remember that you can simply change the grip or angle of a movement to completely change it!


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 11, 2008)

I understand where your comin from gopro, thanks for the info.


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> I understand where your comin from gopro, thanks for the info.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 11, 2008)

If you dont mind me askin, why chest/bis together as opposed to the standard chest/tri?


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> If you dont mind me askin, why chest/bis together as opposed to the standard chest/tri?




Chest/bis is not written in stone, it is more a personal preference. Chest training involves alot of triceps, so by the time I would get to them my tris would not get a good workout. However, my biceps are quite fresh after chest, and I can lift heavier and more intensely for them. I also do not like back and biceps together. I always train back on its own and often pair triceps with delts.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 11, 2008)

Ic ic... back by itself eh... I actually agree with that. I have been doing back and bi, and by the time i get to the guns there weak!

Could you give me some pointers on how to get an AMAZING back workout? I mean, I feel the burn intensely with muscles like chest, legs and bis, but when I train my back, I CANT get that same burn! I feel like i might be doing something wrong, or doing bad exercises, i just dont know. I want my back to feel like its on fire, and be sore for days afterwards, like my chest or my biceps. Is it because its such a big muscle grouping? Im doing back tomoro (was going to with bis... now im r3condisering..) and im in week 1 of the P/RR/S system, so im goin heavy.


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Ic ic... back by itself eh... I actually agree with that. I have been doing back and bi, and by the time i get to the guns there weak!
> 
> Could you give me some pointers on how to get an AMAZING back workout? I mean, I feel the burn intensely with muscles like chest, legs and bis, but when I train my back, I CANT get that same burn! I feel like i might be doing something wrong, or doing bad exercises, i just dont know. I want my back to feel like its on fire, and be sore for days afterwards, like my chest or my biceps. Is it because its such a big muscle grouping? Im doing back tomoro (was going to with bis... now im r3condisering..) and im in week 1 of the P/RR/S system, so im goin heavy.



This short article I wrote a while back might help:

The back, IMO, is the most complex muscle group in the body, the most challenging to get fully developed, and the most amazing to look at when body fat is low! There are a lot of muscles to think about when approaching back training...the lats, the teres, the rhomboids, the posterior delts, the upper and mid traps, the erectors, and yes the muscles that lie deeper in the back (not visible to us).

More than with ANY other muscle group, the back carries with it the need for many different exercises, angles, and grips to achieve true "completeness." Some people are wide, some are thick, and some have pretty good detail, but few have it all!

The way I approach back training is to try and get to every portion of my back in each workout and do so without overtraining or spending 3 hours in the gym. This means NOT trying to do every exercise in existence at every back workout, but getting in different ones each time.

This is what I like to do each week, and this is what has literally transformed my back over the last few years from a weakness to a strong point.

3 basic angle of pull:

-one vertical pulling movement (pull-ups, pull downs)
-one horizontal pulling movement (seated row, hammer row, machine row)
-one bent over movement (bent row, dumbbell row, T-bar row)

1 "upper lat" isolator:

-either stiff arms or pullovers (machine or dumbbell)

1 upper trap/1 mid trap movement:

-upper: barbell shrug, dumbbell shrug, machine shrug
-middle: upright row (bar, cable, dumbbell)

1 lower back movement:

-hyperextensions, rack deadlifts, good mornings (I'm partial to deads)

3 types of grips for my pulling exercises:

-one exercise with close or v-handle
-one wide and overhand
-one medium and underhand

(I will change which exercise/pulling angle gets which grip each time I train)

To clarify, a typical day of back will look like this:

-machine pullover...2 x 12-15
-WG overhand pull down...2 x 10-12
-CG seated row...2 x 8-10
-underhand grip bent row...2 x 6-8
-rack deadlifts...2 x 4-6
-superset: dumbbell shrug/barbell upright row...2 x 8-10 each

*Rear delts, which are needed for a complete back are done on shoulder day for part of the year and back day for part of the year.

I certainly hope this helps someone. It made all the difference for me when I put this together a few years agoâ???¦ and for my many clients as well.


----------



## hataish (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, This post is very informative, however ther are some queries to ask about some specific topic. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Thanks,


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 12, 2008)

gopro said:


> This short article I wrote a while back might help:
> 
> The back, IMO, is the most complex muscle group in the body, the most challenging to get fully developed, and the most amazing to look at when body fat is low! There are a lot of muscles to think about when approaching back training...the lats, the teres, the rhomboids, the posterior delts, the upper and mid traps, the erectors, and yes the muscles that lie deeper in the back (not visible to us).
> 
> ...




Wow... Gopro, you rock! thanks for the much appreciated help. Im now excited to do back haha.


----------



## HOOPIE (Feb 13, 2008)

Watch out evreyone, this GOPRO guy is a lunatic.  They caught him one night leaving the gym with a 70 pound DB in each hand.  When they asked him what he was doing he told them that he was hungry and needed a snack after his workout....LOL/ J/K BIG E!

Hey in all seriousness everyone his workout program is awesome.  Ive made some great gains in size and strength.  From P/RR/S basic to P/RR/S Advanced(which i use now) to FD/FS.  They work and work well.  I will tell you this if you use his program or programs correctly they will bring the pain day in and day out.  There is NOT a day go by that i am not sore. An there have been days during rep range and shock weeks that i have almost puked during the workout....Give it a shot cause i dont think you will be dissappointed..


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Wow... Gopro, you rock! thanks for the much appreciated help. Im now excited to do back haha.





Kick some booty!


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> Watch out evreyone, this GOPRO guy is a lunatic.  They caught him one night leaving the gym with a 70 pound DB in each hand.  When they asked him what he was doing he told them that he was hungry and needed a snack after his workout....LOL/ J/K BIG E!
> 
> Hey in all seriousness everyone his workout program is awesome.  Ive made some great gains in size and strength.  From P/RR/S basic to P/RR/S Advanced(which i use now) to FD/FS.  They work and work well.  I will tell you this if you use his program or programs correctly they will bring the pain day in and day out.  There is NOT a day go by that i am not sore. An there have been days during rep range and shock weeks that i have almost puked during the workout....Give it a shot cause i dont think you will be dissappointed..



Thanks for the kudos my friend! You have always been such a wonderful supporter!


----------



## CaptCutty38 (Feb 14, 2008)

there's a lot of good information in this article. thanks!





Canned Fitness
Fitness So Simple, It Should Come In A Can


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2008)

CaptCutty38 said:


> there's a lot of good information in this article. thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you


----------



## quark (Feb 24, 2008)

gopro do you think this technique would be successful using a whole body routine?


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2008)

jchappj said:


> gopro do you think this technique would be successful using a whole body routine?



Absolutely!


----------



## oneovercabin (Mar 8, 2008)

I know it's early, but I've done this for about 3 weeks and it's the best program I've ever used.  The power week is really tough!  I've already seen a pretty big increase in strength.


----------



## gopro (Mar 8, 2008)

oneovercabin said:


> I know it's early, but I've done this for about 3 weeks and it's the best program I've ever used.  The power week is really tough!  I've already seen a pretty big increase in strength.



I really do appreciate the feedback. Thank you! I hope the gains continue to come!!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 17, 2008)

Gopro... This might be a stupid question but I'm a little confused on the lifting temp. When it states:

2/1/2/1

Does this mean 2 seconds on up lift, 1 second down, 2 seconds up, 1 second down? or the 3-4/0/x? 

I'm starting the program today... I'm coming off a back injury that has left me far from the gym for the last 2+ months. I've gotten back like 3 times in the last week or two but have been really hesitant, afraid I'm going to re-injure myself. Do you think this program will be good to get back in with? I've lost a lost of muscle mass and gained a couple lbs of fat (due to depression from my injury). I'm looking to kick this injury in the ass and start building a new and better me... Which brings me back to my last question, because I'm coming off an injury, would this program be good for me?

Thanks in advance--


----------



## gopro (Mar 17, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> Gopro... This might be a stupid question but I'm a little confused on the lifting temp. When it states:
> 
> 2/1/2/1
> 
> ...



Well, I know all about major back injuries, as I have been rehabbing one for almost 2 years now!

No matter what the program, mine or any other, you will just need to be careful and break into it slowly. Will PRRS produce great gains in muscle once you are able to apply yourself 100%? Yes it will! Plus, the cyclical nature of the program will actually help prevent injuries.

As for tempo...the first number represents the eccentric, the second represents the midpoint or stretch, the third represents the concentric, and the last represents the contraction point.

Each number represents on second and an "X" means lift explosively.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 18, 2008)

gopro said:


> Well, I know all about major back injuries, as I have been rehabbing one for almost 2 years now!
> 
> No matter what the program, mine or any other, you will just need to be careful and break into it slowly. Will PRRS produce great gains in muscle once you are able to apply yourself 100%? Yes it will! Plus, the cyclical nature of the program will actually help prevent injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## gopro (Mar 18, 2008)

You are not stupid, you just never learned the terminology.

Eccentric = the negative portion of a lift where the muscle is stretching against tension (lowering the weight during a curl or bench press for example).

Stretch = equals the point at which the muscle is at full stretch at the midpoint of the exercise (bottom of a DB flye or squat for example)

Concentric = the positive portion of a rep where the muscle is shortening against tension (pulling the bar down during a lat pulldown or pushing a bar down during triceps pushdowns for example)


----------



## johnfit (Apr 18, 2008)

*Rest Period..*

Depends on your goal.. Want to get stronger, rest 3-4 minutes.. Want to get lean and drop weight, rest 30 secon. to 1 minute.. It all depends on your goals


----------



## hossjob (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Coach...look who found ya?   

AMAZING info as ALWAYS.  Havn't had a chance to look over everything, but I'm loving it.


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2008)

hossjob said:


> Hey Coach...look who found ya?
> 
> AMAZING info as ALWAYS.  Havn't had a chance to look over everything, but I'm loving it.




This is the site where PRRS was first introduced my friend!


----------



## hossjob (Apr 30, 2008)

NICE!  I feel like I'm in the Graceland of PRRS!


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2008)

hossjob said:


> NICE!  I feel like I'm in the Graceland of PRRS!



And you my friend are like Elvis (of PRRS)!


----------



## HOOPIE (Apr 30, 2008)

hossjob said:


> Hey Coach...look who found ya?
> 
> AMAZING info as ALWAYS.  Havn't had a chance to look over everything, but I'm loving it.



lOOK WHAT THE CAT DRUG IN!  How the hell are ya my friend?


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> lOOK WHAT THE CAT DRUG IN!  How the hell are ya my friend?



And another long time PRRS warrior in the house!


----------



## HOOPIE (Apr 30, 2008)

gopro said:


> And another long time PRRS warrior in the house!



You  know it my friend!  Now if i can just get myself healed back up i'd be good to go.  More tests and doctors friday.


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> You  know it my friend!  Now if i can just get myself healed back up i'd be good to go.  More tests and doctors friday.



**As you can see Hoops, I meant PRRS, LOL!

Heal up bro! I need that energy you give off when training hard!


----------



## HOOPIE (Apr 30, 2008)

gopro said:


> **As you can see Hoops, I meant PRRS, LOL!
> 
> Heal up bro! I need that energy you give off when training hard!



LOL!!!  I need carbs!!!  Still dieting just so i can see what i would have looked like in 2 weeks for the show i wanted to do..


----------



## gopro (May 1, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> LOL!!!  I need carbs!!!  Still dieting just so i can see what i would have looked like in 2 weeks for the show i wanted to do..



Damn....you ARE a warrior!


----------



## kid007 (May 16, 2008)

hi i m new here , i was wondering that if this program "PRRS" is for the starters or not ... what is the right time to start with such a routine.


----------



## HOOPIE (May 16, 2008)

kid007 said:


> hi i m new here , i was wondering that if this program "PRRS" is for the starters or not ... what is the right time to start with such a routine.



sTART it anytime...PRRS is for everyone from beginner to the pros.


----------



## gopro (May 16, 2008)

kid007 said:


> hi i m new here , i was wondering that if this program "PRRS" is for the starters or not ... what is the right time to start with such a routine.



Hoopie is right, but as a beginner you should only switch off between P and RR for the first 6 months...leave Shock alone until then. Do it like this..

P/P/RR/P/RR/RR, etc.


----------



## zombul (Jul 8, 2008)

Now let me be first to say I did not read this entire thread and I was very hesitant about this workout split being to_ easy_.I have made it to my first shock week and am very happy with it.It stays very fresh and keeps me motivated and doesn't seem to long yet I am actually getting sore in places and that amazes me.I am very on board with this routine and I like it very much and will continue it probably for a while.


----------



## gopro (Jul 8, 2008)

zombul said:


> Now let me be first to say I did not read this entire thread and I was very hesitant about this workout split being to_ easy_.I have made it to my first shock week and am very happy with it.It stays very fresh and keeps me motivated and doesn't seem to long yet I am actually getting sore in places and that amazes me.I am very on board with this routine and I like it very much and will continue it probably for a while.




Thank you for that feedback as it is very much appreciated!


----------



## zombul (Jul 15, 2008)

Again not to beat a dead horse but this is a damn good and effective workout.I have lifted for years and bang my head looking for something good all the time and I now have 9 full weeks planned out and it has been very effective. It appeared to easy but no it has been perfect. I strongly incourage any experienced lifters to give this a shot!!!!!! It WILL be worth your time.


----------



## gopro (Jul 15, 2008)

zombul said:


> Again not to beat a dead horse but this is a damn good and effective workout.I have lifted for years and bang my head looking for something good all the time and I now have 9 full weeks planned out and it has been very effective. It appeared to easy but no it has been perfect. I strongly incourage any experienced lifters to give this a shot!!!!!! It WILL be worth your time.



*Thank you sincerely for that feedback! I really appreciate your words and am very happy that PRRS is doing well by you!*


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 19, 2008)

How should calves, traps, and wrists be incorporated into the prrs program in accordance to each week, sets, and reps? I apologize if this has already been answered in the thread.

I'm doing a p/rr routine because I'm not yet in my complete first year of lifting, but I have to say, it is feeling incredibly effective and resulting in rapid progression. Just prior to prr(s), I was doing a push/pull, hitting each body part 2x a week. It worked for around two months, but by the third, my mind and body were reluctant to exercise (though i pushed myself) and were physically drained. I'm only a month into prrs, but each day is rigorous, exciting, and motivating. I am eager to each workout, and especially eager for each of the rest days during the week.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 21, 2008)

When it comes to calves, traps and by wrist i presume you mean forearms, I do them to whatever week in the program i am on.  So for power week i do 3x6 for each.  Rep range week it all depends on where my exercise falls as to how many reps i do.  That you have to figure out kinda depending on your workout.  Me i usually run traps at the end with higher reps same with calves duing this week...Sets wise i keep it 2-3 working sets...


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 21, 2008)

zombul said:


> Again not to beat a dead horse but this is a damn good and effective workout.I have lifted for years and bang my head looking for something good all the time and I now have 9 full weeks planned out and it has been very effective. It appeared to easy but no it has been perfect. I strongly incourage any experienced lifters to give this a shot!!!!!! It WILL be worth your time.



Are you running the advanced version of the program?


----------



## Bill Wink (Jul 23, 2008)

Could someone Please link me or send me a couple of complete exercise routines for  P/RR/S ?
Even one that you've written up for your self.

 And If the tempo was listed in order of the first movement of the exercise itself, That would Be Great!
! It will take me a year to figure out concentric and eccentric's, !
PM it, or them would be fine.
I'm too poor to pay, or I'd go the online training route, too dumb to figure out the tempo, and if I did figure it out, i'd second guess myself and not have faith.

Help?  1 -or 2 complete routines, ( I know asking you to make the tempo more user friendly is asking a lot, so not need to change that if it means you won't send anything)

Thank's In advance!  I really want to do this routine correctly!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 24, 2008)

Bill Wink said:


> Could someone Please link me or send me a couple of complete exercise routines for  P/RR/S ?
> Even one that you've written up for your self.
> 
> And If the tempo was listed in order of the first movement of the exercise itself, That would Be Great!
> ...




PRRS Training - Home


----------



## gopro (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Hoopie for stepping in! Let me know if you need any further questions answered...I am back online full time for now.


----------



## Bill Wink (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry for my stupid question but i want to know is it good to train everyday different muscle?


----------



## gopro (Oct 14, 2008)

mike1989 said:


> sorry for my stupid question but i want to know is it good to train everyday different muscle?



Basically you want to train each muscle group intensely once per week (abs and calves can be hit twice).


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 14, 2008)

thamk you  for further questins i will write


----------



## gopro (Oct 14, 2008)

mike1989 said:


> thamk you  for further questins i will write



You are welcome. Good luck!


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok here is my question..i will train every muscle in different day.i train first chest,second day biceps than my back than trapezius.i don't train schoulders because because i don't like doing it...


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2008)

mike1989 said:


> ok here is my question..i will train every muscle in different day.i train first chest,second day biceps than my back than trapezius.i don't train schoulders because because i don't like doing it...



You have to train shoulders. They are too important not to.

Day 1: chest
Day 2: back
Day 3: off
Day 4: legs
Day 5: shoulders
Day 6: arms
Day 7: off

Repeat


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks and what about a healthy diet?


----------



## gopro (Oct 17, 2008)

mike1989 said:


> thanks and what about a healthy diet?



Chicken/turkey breast, round steak, egg whites, fish, green veggies, almonds, walnuts, oatmeal, brown rice, whole grain breads, sweet potatoes.

Those are your basics.


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

and what kind of suplemets and what time should i take?


----------



## gopro (Oct 21, 2008)

mike1989 said:


> and what kind of suplemets and what time should i take?



All you need is a multivitamin, a good protein powder, creatine and lots of good food.


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok thanks yesterday i made chest and now i feel stretching and power in my chest


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 22, 2008)

this is good wright??/


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2008)

mike1989 said:


> this is good wright??/



Your chest should feel tight and sore, but it should go away in a few days.


----------



## IwannaB1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello I am 6 months off an ACL surgery and wanted to start working out.
I have been released to do so by my doctor. 

I put on about 7 or 8 pounds of fat and can't stand it anymore.

The last time I lifted was 15 years ago in High school.

Were should I go to get a good routine and diet for a rookie.

Thanks in advance.  Rick


----------



## lgmo (Nov 5, 2008)

IwannaB1 said:


> Hello I am 6 months off an ACL surgery and wanted to start working out.
> I have been released to do so by my doctor.
> 
> I put on about 7 or 8 pounds of fat and can't stand it anymore.
> ...



Hi there, 

Obviously a lot of the other guys will have a lot of info to help you. But because you have stated that you have had surgery sometime ago and you havent lifted for about 15years as well as putting some weight on. I think it would be really important to start off slowly and firstly work on getting your fitness levels back up and dropping some of the weight. Some good ideas are seen on Fitness Freaks Info - Sports Fitness and Exercise - Everything you need to know about Fitness, this blogs provides workout ideas and diets for beginners through to the advanced. I think it would be a good help to you for building up your fitness and start off with some light lifting and exercises you can do around home. 

Luke


----------



## IwannaB1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I started therapy the day after surgery. I have been running on a treadmill and riding a bike. 
I also started doing leg curls and leg extentions with lite weight.

What I should of said in my first post was that I do plenty of exerise at therapy for my legs. I have been working my legs three days a week.

However I don't want to sit around and watch myself increase the size of the spare tire that has started to take shape.

I have always been in great shape. I was 180 lbs. at 6 ft. I now am 186 lbs from sitting on my butt.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey GP!

It's been a while my friend, hope you are well.

I have been a faithful and enthusiastic P/RR/S Version 1 Warrior for years, personally following a RR/P/RR/S protocol 4 days a week for a 12 week cycle before resting.  For the next several months, I will need to condense my workout schedule, weight training 2 days a week with 1 day of cardio.

I would like your input on a proper split.  My main goal is to maintain as much mass and strength as possible during this time.  Here are some of the options/questions I have encountered:

1.  Should I apply my RR/P/RR/S principle to these two days rotating weeks, or will it be more beneficial to concentrate on one week specifically...i.e. RR every week?

2. I use 80-90% of the movements you outlined in the original P/RR/S workout with marginal substitutes.  Should I move to a routine of mostly complex movements (Squats/Clings/Deadlifts) to maximize muscle excitement since my time will be limited?

3. Since each P/RR/S exercise gradually increases in reps per body part, how deep into the order of exercises do I need to go if you recommend staying with the isolation movements?  i.e Version 1 Chest RR is 6-8, 8-10, 10-12...would I just pick the 6-8, 8-10 for 2 sets per 2 exercises?  

4. Finally, what is your recommend split?  1 Day upper body/1 Day lower body/1 Day posterior body, 1 Day anterior body/etc...


Thanks my friend!


----------



## gopro (Dec 1, 2008)

ALIENEGYPT said:


> Hey GP!
> 
> 
> 1.  Should I apply my RR/P/RR/S principle to these two days rotating weeks, or will it be more beneficial to concentrate on one week specifically...i.e. RR every week? *CONTINUE ROTATING*
> ...



See above.


----------



## eflores (Dec 16, 2008)

*pp/rr/s*

I just started the p/rr/s routine and started with Power routine. I was  reading all the past thread so one of the question could be answer but could not find any. I just wanted to know if it's ok to do push-up on my off days. Or when do you recommend  doing push-ups. Thanks


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 23, 2008)

Whats this p/rr/s stuff???


----------



## yeksetm (Jan 25, 2009)

Im about to try P/RR/S

  Because im new to it can I stick to the same excercises for P/RR or all 3?

  For example Chest

  Power

  Bench press  3 x 4-6
  Incline BP 3 x 4-6
  Fly's 2 x 4-6

  RR

  Bench Press 3 x 6-8
  Incline BP 3 x 8-10
  Flys 1 x 10-12 and 1 x 12-14

So how would I do the superset?


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> Im about to try P/RR/S
> 
> Because im new to it can I stick to the same excercises for P/RR or all 3?
> 
> ...



Yes you can.

For shock week you could do this...

-superset: flyes/bench press...2 x 8-10 each
-superset: incline press/flyes...2 x 8-10 each
-dropset: flye...1 x 8-10, drop, 4-6 more


----------



## neodeadlift (Jan 29, 2009)

Harold Ansorge, who made a deadlift of 680 pounds, had a very strenuous programme and one which packed a considerable amount of weight on his body. He worked out on the deadlift once every SIX DAYS making 3 sets of 25 reps and resting 25 minutes between each set. When he had advanced as far as he could go on this schedule, he then trained every FIVE DAYS performing 10 sets of 12 reps, resting 20 minutes between each set. When this schedule was used up, he would rest for five days, and then take on a series of deadlifts with heavy poundage and low reps and a high number of sets. He would make 20 sets of 5 reps with anything from 520 pounds to 650 pounds. He rested 5 minutes between each set. After this schedule dried up, Ansorge would return to the original routine, again deadlifting once every six days.


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2009)

neodeadlift said:


> Harold Ansorge, who made a deadlift of 680 pounds, had a very strenuous programme and one which packed a considerable amount of weight on his body. He worked out on the deadlift once every SIX DAYS making 3 sets of 25 reps and resting 25 minutes between each set. When he had advanced as far as he could go on this schedule, he then trained every FIVE DAYS performing 10 sets of 12 reps, resting 20 minutes between each set. When this schedule was used up, he would rest for five days, and then take on a series of deadlifts with heavy poundage and low reps and a high number of sets. He would make 20 sets of 5 reps with anything from 520 pounds to 650 pounds. He rested 5 minutes between each set. After this schedule dried up, Ansorge would return to the original routine, again deadlifting once every six days.



And this has to do with PRRS how?


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 11, 2009)

gopro said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> For shock week you could do this...
> 
> ...



Hey

So im onto the shock portion now and after doing my chest and biceps yesterday am pretty wrecked.  I am having one slight probelem though.

For example yesterday I started off as you advised and pumped out 8 reps
of flys and then straight on to the bench.  I thought I would be able to get 8 reps out easy on the bench but only managed 7 reps and then 4.  Is it a big deal that theres some trial and error at first? Should I drop the weight or just continue until I can get 8 reps out?

Cheers


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> Hey
> 
> So im onto the shock portion now and after doing my chest and biceps yesterday am pretty wrecked.  I am having one slight probelem though.
> 
> ...



Some trial and error will be necessary in the beginning to better learn how your body reacts. It is best to drop the weights and stay within the proper rep ranges though, so that you get the most out of each workout. Over time the weights will begin to go up regardless.


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey

So I have finished my first 3 weeks of P/rr/S and have found it challenging,exhausting and damn hard work!!  Did my back on friday (shock)

Pullover/Wg Pull down
Stiff arm pul down / bent row
cls gr t-bar row

and now my back feels the sorest (good sore) it has ever felt.  
I don't actually take any protein powders bc I find it extremely daunting trying
to choose one brand with so many out there.  What do you recommend?  How much should I take when im trying to drop the body fat?

At the moment all im taking is glucosamin tablets and bcaa's.

Cheers


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Feb 15, 2009)

I Love P/rr/s !!!!!!!!!!!! I Am Blowing Past All My Friends In The Gym And They Can't Keep Up With Me !!!! Whooooo!!!! Nothing Works As Good As P/rr/s If You Are Natural !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -E- (Feb 17, 2009)

Anybody EVER seen Tri pulldowns like this ??

http://s26.photobucket.com/remix/pl...tname=stream26.photobucket.com&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## thaxceptional1 (Feb 21, 2009)

question...do u keep the weights the same through the whole p/rr/shock cycle?

also is there an example of all these excercises cause i am confused to what some mean and what CG means


----------



## gopro (Feb 21, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> Hey
> 
> So I have finished my first 3 weeks of P/rr/S and have found it challenging,exhausting and damn hard work!!  Did my back on friday (shock)
> 
> ...



Glad you are liking my program. As for protein powders I like VPX ZERO CARB, Optimum Whey Gold Standard, AST Vyo-Tech, and Syntrax Nectar.

When trying to drop body fat you should take in about 1.5 x your bodyweight in grams of protein and about .5 grams of carbs per day.


----------



## gopro (Feb 21, 2009)

chronicelite said:


> I Love P/rr/s !!!!!!!!!!!! I Am Blowing Past All My Friends In The Gym And They Can't Keep Up With Me !!!! Whooooo!!!! Nothing Works As Good As P/rr/s If You Are Natural !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you very much.

There will be a PRRS DVD available in a few weeks.


----------



## gopro (Feb 21, 2009)

thaxceptional1 said:


> question...do u keep the weights the same through the whole p/rr/shock cycle?
> 
> also is there an example of all these excercises cause i am confused to what some mean and what CG means



No, the weights are different from week to week because the workouts, rep ranges and exercises change.

Good site to look up exercises is: ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net


----------



## codymessner (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool  i will try it


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Eric, Congrates bro..Pretty cool stuff

EFX Flex Wheeler Radio Show Next Guest!!! - Muscular Development Forums


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> Hey Eric, Congrates bro..Pretty cool stuff
> 
> EFX Flex Wheeler Radio Show Next Guest!!! - Muscular Development Forums



Thank you sir!


----------



## stew2k8 (Apr 21, 2009)

gopro said:


> No, the weights are different from week to week because the workouts, rep ranges and exercises change.
> 
> Good site to look up exercises is: ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net



Thank you for the link, ive been looking for a list of exercises to try


----------



## gopro (Apr 21, 2009)

stew2k8 said:


> Thank you for the link, ive been looking for a list of exercises to try



You are welcome!


----------



## TaPo31 (Apr 22, 2009)

gopro said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> There will be a PRRS DVD available in a few weeks.



I have been told by my wife that my copy of the PRRS DVD has arrived.  Unfortunately, I am out of town for a conference, but I am looking forward to watching it ASAP.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2009)

TaPo31 said:


> I have been told by my wife that my copy of the PRRS DVD has arrived.  Unfortunately, I am out of town for a conference, but I am looking forward to watching it ASAP.



I hope that you enjoy it!


----------



## slackadjuster (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you ever sleep?


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Do you ever sleep?



No


----------



## bricklayer85 (Apr 25, 2009)

i'm looking into the system, and I find several interesting similarities betwen this system and hst. how do they diifer?


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> i'm looking into the system, and I find several interesting similarities betwen this system and hst. how do they diifer?



I don't know what "hst" is...can you fill me in?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2009)

gopro said:


> I don't know what "hst" is...can you fill me in?



I think he is referring to this: Hypertrophy-Specific Training : : Official Home of HST


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, well, I really had not heard of it, and am not going to spend all my time reading the site, so I don't know the specifics of how my system may be similar or differ...but the interesting thing is that both protocols were developed at right around the same time, so it is pretty certain nobody copied the other!


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you copy him or did he copy you?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Did you copy him or did he copy you?



because they just both could not have come up with their own systems individually and its coincidental that there are similarities?


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

gopro said:


> both protocols were developed at right around the same time, so it is pretty certain nobody copied the other!



I think its pretty clear that Gopro was insinuating that the creator of HST copied some of his ideas.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I think its pretty clear that Gopro was insinuating that the creator of HST copied some of his ideas.



really, I read what he said just the opposite, I guess he can clarify.


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Did you copy him or did he copy you?



Didn't I say that it is apparent that *neither of us copied the other *being that both systems were developed right around the same time?


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

gopro said:


> Didn't I say that it is apparent that *neither of us copied the other *being that both systems were developed right around the same time?



I thought you were saying that your idea came out then he quickly created a similar program, just calling it a different name.


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I thought you were saying that your idea came out then he quickly created a similar program, just calling it a different name.



No, not at all. I don't even know what his program is. I just know he started working on it somewhere around the year 2000, which is exactly when I began toying with PRRS.


----------



## Hench (Apr 29, 2009)

gopro said:


> No, not at all. I don't even know what his program is. I just know he started working on it somewhere around the year 2000, which is exactly when I began toying with PRRS.



Ah right, sorry about that, can be hard to figure out context over the interent at times.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Ah right, sorry about that, can be hard to figure out context over the interent at times.



No worries. Honest mistakes happen to all of us.


----------



## rantorcha (May 21, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> I saw the date on hst, it was a while back. Can you tell me what makes your routine different from others?



Call me a novice, I guess....but what is "hst"?


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

Hypertrophy specific training.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2009)

I apologize if this was already discussed in the thread, if it was let me know and I will find it, but I was wanting to ask you Eric have you ever toyed around with putting one of each of the types of "rep ranges" into the same workout?  ie, a power movement, rep range movement, and a shock movement instead of rotating weekly, just do them all on the same day?

for example
bench press 3x4-6
flat db press 3x8-10
dips dropset

and just go up in weight when appropriate?


----------



## Hench (Jun 6, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I apologize if this was already discussed in the thread, if it was let me know and I will find it, but I was wanting to ask you Eric have you ever toyed around with putting one of each of the types of "rep ranges" into the same workout?  ie, a power movement, rep range movement, and a shock movement instead of rotating weekly, just do them all on the same day?
> 
> for example
> bench press 3x4-6
> ...



Built set a program up like that, Baby Got Back. It's excellent.

Got Built? » Baby Got Back


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 8, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I apologize if this was already discussed in the thread, if it was let me know and I will find it, but I was wanting to ask you Eric have you ever toyed around with putting one of each of the types of "rep ranges" into the same workout?  ie, a power movement, rep range movement, and a shock movement instead of rotating weekly, just do them all on the same day?
> 
> for example
> bench press 3x4-6
> ...



Eric put together whats called FD/FS training.  Fiber destruction/Fiber saturation that hits all the rep ranges from p/rr/s.

Here is an example of a chest w/o:
-Bench Press…2 x 3-4 (3/0/X tempo)
-Incline Press…2 x 5-6 (6/1/1 tempo)
-Incline DB Flye…2 x 7-8 (2/4/1 tempo)
-Machine Bench Press…1 x 30-40 (1/0/1 tempo; non-lock-out reps)
-Smith Incline Press…1 x 30-40 (1/0/1 tempo; non-lock-out reps)
-Cable Crossover…1 x 30-40 (1/0/1 tempo

Then youfind the nearest garbage can and throw up in it..LOL

PRRS Training - Here it is...FDFS!!!


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good information! I have trouble working my back muscles, I've been using machines in the gym for a months but I really see no difference.


----------



## gopro (Jul 13, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Eric put together whats called FD/FS training.  Fiber destruction/Fiber saturation that hits all the rep ranges from p/rr/s.
> 
> Here is an example of a chest w/o:
> -Bench Press???2 x 3-4 (3/0/X tempo)
> ...



LOL...how true! Have done it myself


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 13, 2009)

On the porcelain phone with RALPHHHHHH!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 18, 2009)

gopro said:


> LOL...how true! Have done it myself



Same here, and I was sore pretty much up until my next workout for that muscle, which usually subsides in 2-3 days if I have a good one. 

FD FS is not for "newbs" LOL


----------



## gopro (Jul 19, 2009)

chronicelite said:


> Same here, and I was sore pretty much up until my next workout for that muscle, which usually subsides in 2-3 days if I have a good one.
> 
> FD FS is not for "newbs" LOL



No, not at all for newbs. Truly just for the very advanced!


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 24, 2009)

wazzup said:


> hmm.. the first two links don't seem to work ( I get redirected to an endorsement for Tom Venuto's BFFM)
> 
> Week 1 power.doc
> IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum - discuss bodybuilding & fitness
> ...



yes I encountered the same problem with the links. I was able to fix it though.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Aug 28, 2009)

Would this be a decent split for this type of routine?

Monday - chest/bis

Tuesday - legs

Thursday - back

Friday - shoulders/tris

I'm just wondering how you would split up the different muscle groups?

Thanks,

Blaine


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 28, 2009)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Would this be a decent split for this type of routine?
> 
> Monday - chest/bis
> 
> ...



Switch monday and tuesday.  Do legs on monday that way they have 2 full days of rest before hitting your back workout


----------



## Built (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, to be fair, there are different kinds of periodization - linear, undulating, conjugate...


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> I've been doing some poking around here and there were mentions that this is just periodization. Why not just call it that?



Because it is nothing like basic periodization...and it is a unique program.


----------



## Built (Sep 1, 2009)

What's "basic" periodization, Eric?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> I've been doing some poking around here and there were mentions that this is just periodization. Why not just call it that?



Well, Westside is "just" periodization. The Smolov Squat Program is "just" periodization. As are German Volume Training, the Texas Method, 5x5 Program...

All these programs use a form of periodization, and all of those forms of periodization are slightly different. Westside is Conjugate because it incorporates DE, ME, and RE work into each cycle, Smolov is undulating because you squat at varying intensities throughout each cycle.

Calling something "Undulating Periodization Squat Program" takes a long time to say, and doesn't have a great ring to it. Could be the best program in the world, but the name doesn't exactly draw you in to trying it.


----------



## gopro (Sep 2, 2009)

Built said:


> What's "basic" periodization, Eric?



When the average trainee (most out there) thinks periodization they think only about changes in rep ranges and load (basic). Of course, those with more knowledge understand that some programs do go beyond changing these two variables.


----------



## gopro (Sep 5, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> But you didnt explain "basic" periodization yet. Care to?
> Still sounds to me like you "developed" another flavor of basic vanilla.



Well, actually, there is no such thing a basic periodization really. There are several periodization models, and PRRS does not follow any of them to any true degree. When I developed PRRS, I was not following any particular protocol that was already out there, but simply combining methods that approach hypertrophy from several different angles, looking to affect the many mechanisms in the body responsible for growth. And being that thousands and thousands of people around the world are enjoying its benefits, I suppose I have been successful, whether you wish to think so or not


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 5, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> But you didnt explain "basic" periodization yet. Care to?
> Still sounds to me like you "developed" another flavor of basic vanilla.



Yes he did dude - most people only vary their loads and rep ranges without taking other things into account such as rest intervals or time under load (both concentric and eccentric).

I know it's been the latest fad to rip on gopro for stuff (I disagree with a lot of his supplementation claims as well fyi) but I don't see the point to ripping on him for this.  It's a decent workout routine that seems to have a decent balance between pushing and pulling movements which is more than I can say for the most common routines that I see.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> Still waiting. I know Mr. Gazhole could easily explain this being that he wrote an article and pretty much knows what he speaks.



I appreciate the confidence but i'm not the one with a long list of clients, a website, an ebook, a wall full of qualifications, and a competitive record in bodybuilding.

Whether you like it or not, Eric has been doing this since i was literally in Nappies. Thats not to say what i've written is wrong or doesn't work, but i think you're nitpicking here for the sake of nothing.

I've said before im not a massive fan of PRRS, and i think some of what Eric has said in the past has been questionable or unsubstantiated, but the system HAS worked for me and obviously works for others. Like danzik said, a lot of people have been jumping on the "rip on Gopro" bandwagon lately, and it's just getting old whichever side of the fence you're on.


----------



## Ralphie (Oct 7, 2009)

Not to divert from the current conversation, but I gotta post it somewhere.

Recently just got back into the gym after a long loooooooooooooooong break from lifting, hell a long break from exercise and any kind healthy diet too.

Started doing p/rr/s again recently and I must say I'm starting to remember why I liked it. Its like putting on your favorite pair of shoes, it just feels good. 

When i was much younger (about 17) this program helped me bulk up massively.


----------



## gopro (Oct 7, 2009)

Ralphie said:


> Not to divert from the current conversation, but I gotta post it somewhere.
> 
> Recently just got back into the gym after a long loooooooooooooooong break from lifting, hell a long break from exercise and any kind healthy diet too.
> 
> ...



Well, thank you for the feedback!


----------



## joeaquin (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi there I have been looking through the old posts and I have learnt a great deal already!

I plan to start p/rr/s after I finish the 10 week size surge program.

Is it true that p/rr/s can be done in 1 hour per day? Then that will be very good news 

And i wonder if I need equal amount of protein on off days? Like I need to take supplements and whey protein on off days as well? 
thanks so much!


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 11, 2009)

joeaquin said:


> Hi there I have been looking through the old posts and I have learnt a great deal already!
> 
> I plan to start p/rr/s after I finish the 10 week size surge program.
> 
> ...



Yes you can get a workout done in 60 minutes.  You always need to get your protien in each day.  You should be taking in at least 1gram on protien per bodyweight. What supplements are you taking?


----------



## joeaquin (Oct 11, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Yes you can get a workout done in 60 minutes.  You always need to get your protien in each day.  You should be taking in at least 1gram on protien per bodyweight. What supplements are you taking?



thanks for the answers!
It seems rather difficult for me to eat every 2-3 hours in day time. I am always outside and bring milkshakes along with me.
I am taking multivitamins, buffered creatine and BCAAs though I am not sure if I am taking them correctly. I take the creatine and BCAAs before each workout. Then whey protein after work out. Sometimes I have long releasing protein before i go to bed.


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 11, 2009)

joeaquin said:


> thanks for the answers!
> It seems rather difficult for me to eat every 2-3 hours in day time. I am always outside and bring milkshakes along with me.
> I am taking multivitamins, buffered creatine and BCAAs though I am not sure if I am taking them correctly. I take the creatine and BCAAs before each workout. Then whey protein after work out. Sometimes I have long releasing protein before i go to bed.



Take in creatine post workout also with your bcaa's.  You can either take them half hour after your post w/o shake or with your shake.  Either way would be fine.


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Oct 11, 2009)

*Hi registered to this forum*

I really wanted to try this P/RR/S training plan out. I coudnt buy the dvd as it would take few weeks for it to be delivered to my UK address. So I decided to buy the ebook. I bought the ebook 1 hour ago it hasnt yet arrived in my email.

I would like to know has any1 else here used the ebook. Is it really worth it. Does it explain everything and makes everything simple for any user to understand.

I use the BB.Com forum, there many memebers told me all the information I need to start out the P/RR/S training is around the forums and I have to search for it, But I really couldnt find anything. So I decided to buy the ebbok as I thought it would be the fastest way to get into the program.

I am now being told the ebook really isnt any good as it doesnt address the needs, goals, strengths, weaknesses of each person and that the dvd was better. So Im abit confused now as IV already paid for the ebook. What should I have done.


----------



## joeaquin (Oct 12, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Take in creatine post workout also with your bcaa's.  You can either take them half hour after your post w/o shake or with your shake.  Either way would be fine.




Thanks! And what should I take pre-work out?


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 12, 2009)

joeaquin said:


> Thanks! And what should I take pre-work out?



pre w/o:

-1 1/2 hours before w/o-protien carb meal
-30-45 minutes later Kre-Alkalyn and BCAA's


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 12, 2009)

zeebodybuilder said:


> I really wanted to try this P/RR/S training plan out. I coudnt buy the dvd as it would take few weeks for it to be delivered to my UK address. So I decided to buy the ebook. I bought the ebook 1 hour ago it hasnt yet arrived in my email.
> 
> I would like to know has any1 else here used the ebook. Is it really worth it. Does it explain everything and makes everything simple for any user to understand.
> 
> ...



Do you have the sample template for P/RR/S?  If not here is a link for it and to the P/RR/S forum where i garuntee you any question you ask about PRRS will be answered.

Back

POWER: week 1

- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
- Pullover...2 x 12-15

SHOCK: week 3

- Pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8

Biceps/Triceps

POWER: week 1

- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
- Pushdown...2 x 8-10
- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
- Pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Dropset weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10

Chest

POWER: week 1

- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline press...3 x 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
- Bench press...3 x 8-10
- Flye...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
- Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
- Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

Deltoids

POWER: week 1

- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Severse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

Legs

POWER: week 1

- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Leg press...3 x 4-6
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Leg extension...2 x 8-10
- Hack squat...3 x 10-12
- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15
- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10

The only note is that once you run through PRRS a few times you should advance RR week to the following ranges: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20 (for larger bodyparts).


----------



## zeebodybuilder (Oct 12, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Do you have the sample template for P/RR/S?  If not here is a link for it and to the P/RR/S forum where i garuntee you any question you ask about PRRS will be answered.
> 
> 
> The only note is that once you run through PRRS a few times you should advance RR week to the following ranges: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20 (for larger bodyparts).



Hi thank you very much for your reply. Where is the link. as you mentioned it above.

So this template and exercises you have listed above I could just use these and the sets and reps as stated above.

What about if you gym doesnt have the T bar row machine and some other stuff listed in the above exercises list. What would be the alternative to them..

Where is the P/RR/S forum. Sorry bit confused..

Many thanks once again for replying.


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 12, 2009)

zeebodybuilder said:


> Hi thank you very much for your reply. Where is the link. as you mentioned it above.
> 
> So this template and exercises you have listed above I could just use these and the sets and reps as stated above.
> 
> ...



Someone erased the link for the template.  here it is again.  yes follow the template.  If you dont have a t-bar machine you can always put an olympic bar in a corner place the weigths on the ohter end away from the corner and do them that way.

If they erase the link again look at my sig for the web site and you can go to the forum from there


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Someone erased the link for the template.  here it is again.  yes follow the template.  If you dont have a t-bar machine you can always put an olympic bar in a corner place the weigths on the ohter end away from the corner and do them that way.
> 
> If they erase the link again look at my sig for the web site and you can go to the forum from there



I did, that is why I copied and pasted the template above.


----------



## HOOPIE (Oct 12, 2009)

Prince said:


> I did, that is why I copied and pasted the template above.



Out of curiousity how come?  It was just to erics site and not a supplement site...like i said just curious...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Out of curiousity how come?  It was just to erics site and not a supplement site...like i said just curious...



it has nothing to do with Eric, it's a bodybuilding forum, which is considered to be a "competing forum".


----------



## stew2k8 (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome thread, cheers guys


----------



## vernongetzler (Nov 20, 2009)

*basics*

tell me the basics of the Body Building..??


----------



## vernongetzler (Nov 20, 2009)

*hi*

hiuiiiii


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2009)

vernongetzler said:


> tell me the basics of the Body Building..??



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/60738-training-101-a.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/n...8-10-things-you-must-do-gain-muscle-mass.html


----------



## gopro (Nov 20, 2009)

vernongetzler said:


> tell me the basics of the Body Building..??



Train hard and smart. Eat the right foods. Get your rest.

DO THIS CONSISTENTLY AND WITH FAITH IN THE OUTCOME!


----------



## stayfit2008 (Nov 23, 2009)

Eric,...On my previous split,..High intensity low reps,..4-8 I got pretty strong but didn't really gain in size.

I would like to try the PRRS training split.  What can I expect?  I am 43ys. and a New Natural Masters NGA Pro Bodybuilder looking for another split to excell me to the next level.

Thanks 

Stayfit2008

P.S.  Just ordered the DVD


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 24, 2009)

I am new to this site and have been reading about various workout routines and am beginning my first week of prrs.  I have been working out for a long time and am in great shape.  However, my workouts have been more on the maintainance side, nutrition not exactly great, and my legs have been neglected due to lack of right equipment.  Well, I have decided to hit it hard for the next 6 months and see what happens.  My first steps have been: Nutrition greatly improved; bought another set of bar/weights and built a squat rack; homework on nutrition, excercises, etc.  So, as I start I would like to know what you guys think about the following split.  If you don't like something or is in the wrong place, tell me where you think it should be and why, please.

*MONDAY:*
Chest
Triceps
Abs

*TEUSDAY:*
Hamstrings
Lats
Calves

*THURSDAY:*
Biceps
Delts/traps
Abs

*FRIDAY:*
Quads
Back
Calves


How does it look?  Am i missing something?


----------



## HOOPIE (Nov 24, 2009)

rockhardly said:


> I am new to this site and have been reading about various workout routines and am beginning my first week of prrs.  I have been working out for a long time and am in great shape.  However, my workouts have been more on the maintainance side, nutrition not exactly great, and my legs have been neglected due to lack of right equipment.  Well, I have decided to hit it hard for the next 6 months and see what happens.  My first steps have been: Nutrition greatly improved; bought another set of bar/weights and built a squat rack; homework on nutrition, excercises, etc.  So, as I start I would like to know what you guys think about the following split.  If you don't like something or is in the wrong place, tell me where you think it should be and why, please.
> 
> *MONDAY:*
> Chest
> ...



IMO i feel you need to make some changes in your split. Something more like this:

Mon-Legs
Tue-chest/bi's (push /pull instead of a push/push.  plus your tris get worked with chest)
Wed-off
Thurs- Back-upper and lower
Friday-delts/tris(if you want you can put tris in on back day even)
sat-off
sun-off


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2009)

stayfit2008 said:


> Eric,...On my previous split,..High intensity low reps,..4-8 I got pretty strong but didn't really gain in size.
> 
> I would like to try the PRRS training split.  What can I expect?  I am 43ys. and a New Natural Masters NGA Pro Bodybuilder looking for another split to excell me to the next level.
> 
> ...



Thank you for ordering my DVD...that is appreciated, and I hope you find it helpful.

It is hard to say exactly what you can expect, as each of us grows at different rates genetically, and then of course you have to factor in ALL other obvious variables.

That said, I can tell you that combined with proper diet, rest and supplements, PRRS will likely be the most productive program you have tried for adding BOTH size and strength.

And congrats on that pro card!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasoncscs (Feb 9, 2010)

5x5 is a great workout program for sets and reps to gain size and strength


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2010)

jasoncscs said:


> 5x5 is a great workout program for sets and reps to gain size and strength



Yes it is! But like most programs, your body will grow stagnant on it after a while. Variation is key for more advanced lifters!


----------



## EL_PADRINO (May 8, 2010)

*Hey Guyss ,*

I want informations about HIT program (high intensity training). What is it for? and how can I perform it in details.

                                                                         Thnxxx


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2010)

EL_PADRINO said:


> I want informations about HIT program (high intensity training). What is it for? and how can I perform it in details.
> 
> Thnxxx



You should put up this up in the training section.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2010)

Just finished my shock week.

F U Eric. 

Great stuff, time to unload and repeat. Added a lot of mass with this routine.


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> Just finished my shock week.
> 
> F U Eric.
> 
> Great stuff, time to unload and repeat. Added a lot of mass with this routine.



LOL...I love when people curse at me!


----------



## capuamuscle (Aug 16, 2010)

*Questions on PRRS*

Hey P/RR/S Team

I'm 17, and have been working out since i was around 14 (Imma rocky inspired fan XD) and i've just finished my Power week, and done my first day of rep range week, and have to say im thoroughly loving the programme so far! 

Now i pretty much seem to have my diet in check, plus throwing in the odd cheat meal (Im still young so i figure i've got a while before i need to seriously cut back , probably not the right mentality but its not killed me yet XD) 

Anyway my question for you guys is that i seem to be taking a LONNG time in the gym, around an hour and half, and i think this is due to my workout regime that i've done based on P/RR/S system. my question is, could i be overkilling myself in the gym?

Heres my routine based on the P/RR/S system, based on the power week since i figure thats easiest to base on:

Mon : Chest, Delts, Abs
chest:
BB bench press - 4 x 6
Incline bench press 3 x 6
decline press 3 x 6
pec fly 3 x 6

Delts
Military press - 4 x 6
Lateral raise - 3 x 6
Rear raise - 3 x 6
cable fly 3 x 6

Abs:
Crunch - 4 x 20
Leg Raises - 4 x 15
Broom twist - 4 x 50
Stomach vacuum - 3 x 30seconds.

Now usually with the Abs i take just enough time to catch my breathe rather than wait 5 minutes, i'm not really sure what the point is on waiting 5 minutes on ab exercises, but i only do floor/broom work and dont do them with any weight (Personal preference is that i seem to feel the muscle working more than when i use weighted exercises such as machines or rope crunches)

Thank you TEAM GP!


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2010)

capuamuscle said:


> Hey P/RR/S Team
> 
> I'm 17, and have been working out since i was around 14 (Imma rocky inspired fan XD) and i've just finished my Power week, and done my first day of rep range week, and have to say im thoroughly loving the programme so far!
> 
> ...



I am glad you are enjoying my PRRS system. My OWN workouts generally take me 90 minutes from start to finish, which is about the maximum time I feel someone should spend on weights. That said, if this feels too long to you, feel free to cut back a bit on your rest periods. Try just 3 min between sets on Power Week, 2 min on RR week and 1 min on Shock week. This will get you out much more quickly without compromising the principles of the program.


----------



## Faus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Good Stuff*

I bought the DVD a few months ago and me and a friend spent 3 months with the program. We saw great gains (will post data later) and I just wanted to say job well done


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2010)

Faus said:


> I bought the DVD a few months ago and me and a friend spent 3 months with the program. We saw great gains (will post data later) and I just wanted to say job well done



Very nice of you to let me know how that you bought my DVD and enjoy the program. Thanks so much!


----------



## Faus (Nov 5, 2010)

*Some P/RR/S Data*

Here's a little bit of the gains I got from using the system

Bench Press - From 160 to 210
Incline Press - From 140 to 170
Weighted Dips - From 30 to 75
Military Press - From 120 to 160
Deadlift - From 200 to 240
Dumbbell Overhead Ext - From 65 to 110

Obviously it's not all of my numbers. But if your looking to gain strength and your checking P/RR/S out, give it a try!!


----------



## Faus (Nov 5, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> Just finished my shock week.
> 
> F U Eric.
> 
> Great stuff, time to unload and repeat. Added a lot of mass with this routine.



Definitely a big F U on that week. It's a good week to see who wants it, that's for sure!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2010)

Faus said:


> Definitely a big F U on that week. It's a good week to see who wants it, that's for sure!!!



LOL...that is the TRUTH!


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2010)

Faus said:


> Here's a little bit of the gains I got from using the system
> 
> Bench Press - From 160 to 210
> Incline Press - From 140 to 170
> ...



Wow!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm still following this program to this day....Way to go Broser!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2015)

Need a refresher.  Page is gone.


----------

